# MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 1



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

Ich wurde kurz vor Weihnachten vom "Internetkaffee Köln" angerufen und habe angeblich 200,-Euro gewonnen. Der Gewinn sollte mir als Verrechnungsscheck zugehen. Daher habe ich meine Adresse angegeben.
Daraufhin erhielt ich Anfang Januar 2005 eine erste "Rechnung" von MC Multimedia in Höhe von 30,- Euro. Diese habe ich auch ignoriert. Daraufhin erhielt ich mitte Februar eine Mahnung über 60,- Euro. Gegen diese Mahnung habe ich Einspruch, per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort, eingelegt. Hierrauf folgte anfang März eine Antwort in der mir erklärt wurde das ich 152,80 Euro an die MC Multimedia zu zahlen hätte. Der Anspruch wurde mir erklärt, setzt sich aus Kosten für Einholen von Auskünften sowie den 60,- Euro aus Rechnung und Mahnung, zusammen. 

Ich habe jetzt gegen MC Multimedia Strafanzeige erstattet und warte ab wie sich der Fall entwickelt. Gibt es bei euch neue Erkenntnisse?


Tag:
*MC Multimedia Petersberg*


----------



## bauernfänger (4 März 2005)

ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz (neue Erkenntnisse???), zu mc multimedia:
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9359&highlight=mcmultimedia
http://www.bastelmafia.com/forum/Community-Forenbeitrag41897-0-asc-0

hast du das gemeint?
Gruß
Paul

wenn ja, dann danke ich für den Hinweis auf "Petersberg". Das liegt nämlich bei Fulda, was dieses hier ergibt:


> A*H* (siehe *) MC Multimedia e. Kfr Fulda Pozzistraße 33 55 HRA 1653 - 17. 12. 2004 Neueintragungen 55 HRA 1653  Fulda (Pozzistraße 33)
> Gegenstand: Chatlines (Mehrwertdienste, telefonische Dienstleistungen) und Werbung). Inhaber: A*H* geb. ***1968, Fulda


(*) A*H* ist ein Personenname UND ein Firmenname. Um Unklarheiten wegen der NUB zu vermeiden, wurde es durch (*) unkenntlich gemacht. Nähere Infos über PN oder unter www.firmenwissen.de 
A*H* steht auch im Handelsregistereintrag zur 2001 gegründeten TSW Kommunikationsservice,


> TSW Kommunikationsservice Inhaberin A*H* e. K Fulda Pozzistraße 33 55 HRA 1476 - 26. 03. 2001 Neueintragungen 55 HRA 1476 -- 26. 03. 2001: TSW Kommunikationsservice Inhaberin A*H* e. K. , Fulda (Pozzistraße 33)


Quelle:
www.firmenwissen.de

Der unten versehentlich als "Gast" gepostete Einwurf hat sich hiermit erledigt und kann gelöscht werden, anschließend könnte man diese beiden Beiträge an den thread zu TSW hinpappen, oder?
Paul (der wohlbekannte Bauernfänger)


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

Hat jemand evtl eine Adresse dazu? von der mcm oder tsw?


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

*MCMUltimedia*

Ich wurde von MCMultimedia angerufen und hätte im Rahmen eines Prosiebengewinnspiels einen DVD player gewonnen. Jetzt muss ich auch 60 euro zahlen.......zufällig kenne ich um ein paar ecken einen gewissen Hr. Raab. Mal schauen was der und prosieben dazu sagt. aber ich glaub am günstigsten ist es, dass geld zu zahlen und aus dem fehler zu lernen, so hart das ist.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 März 2005)

*Re: MCMUltimedia*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich glaub am günstigsten ist es, dass geld zu zahlen und aus dem fehler zu lernen, so hart das ist.


Was im Gegensatz zum Ratschlag der Verbraucherzentralen steht (leider gerade keine Quelle an der Hand, aber die haben irgendetwas wie: "nur zahlen, wenn klar ist, wofuer" verlautbaren lassen). Auch ist meines Wissens in solchen Faellen noch nie das Geld erfolgreich per gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren eingetrieben worden (zumindest solange ordentlich widersprochen wurde). Da wuerde ich eher das Geld fuer ein Einschreiben mit Rueckschein zwecks Widerspruch oder eine Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale anlegen.
Aber vermutlich macht es Dir Freude, die Tankfuellungen irgendwelcher porschefahrender [] zu bezahlen, ich habe jedenfalls mit meinem Geld besseres vor. 
TSCN

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Die Rechnungschreiber finden immer noch welche, die spätestens nach Erhalt der Mahnung des Inkassobüros (hat schon jemand den Namen?) oder dem Drohbrief des Anwalts (hoffentlich nicht immer nur der aus Hamburg) kalte Füße kriegen und zahlen. 

Wer den weniger Standhaften was Gutes tun oder den [] Gerechtigkeit widerfahren lassen will, schicke bei Verdacht des versuchten Betruges mit genau dieser Überschrift eine Kopie der Rechnung an die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda, Am Rosengarten 4, 36037 Fulda. Nur wenn dort genug Aktenzeichen gesammelt sind, passiert so was wie bei den Hanseaten. 

Und Fulda ist nicht weit weg von Bayern, da könnte motivationsmäßig ja was rübergeschwappt sein...    :lol:

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Timster (31 März 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				schlussdamit schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rechnungschreiber finden immer noch welche, die spätestens nach Erhalt der Mahnung des Inkassobüros (hat schon jemand den Namen?) oder dem Drohbrief des Anwalts (hoffentlich nicht immer nur der aus Hamburg) kalte Füße kriegen und zahlen.



Leider! Das Inkassobüro wird wohl *Allinkasso* heißen und residiert in München. Zumindest habe ich mit selbigem in ähnlicher Sache zu tun (hier: TSW Kommunikationsservice).  

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch einmal auf den Thread

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9359&sid=9df261c4231a565d4d3c8825f5355167

hinweisen, da er die selbe Quelle des Ärgers zum Inhalt hat.



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Was im Gegensatz zum Ratschlag der Verbraucherzentralen steht (leider gerade keine Quelle an der Hand, aber die haben irgendetwas wie: "nur zahlen, wenn klar ist, wofuer" verlautbaren lassen).



Habe die hiesige Verbraucherberatung zu Rate gezogen, und kann die Aussage nur bestätigen.

Gruß, Jack_T


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				schlussdamit schrieb:
			
		

> Wer den weniger Standhaften was Gutes tun oder den [] Gerechtigkeit widerfahren lassen will, schicke bei Verdacht des versuchten Betruges mit genau dieser Überschrift eine Kopie der Rechnung an die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda, Am Rosengarten 4, 36037 Fulda. Nur wenn dort genug Aktenzeichen gesammelt sind, passiert so was wie bei den Hanseaten.


Falsch - wer sich betrogen fühlt, sollte bei der für sich örtlich zuständigen Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft Anzeige erstatten - dort wird dann geprüft, wo die Reise hingeht! Jedenfalls nicht nach Fulda, denn die Hessen haben dbzgl. keinen Einfluss auf hansetische Belange!

*[Virenscanner: Im Quoting ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

Fulda ist nicht ganz falsch... Anzeige örtlich, Verweis auf diesen thread und dann ab nach Fulda


----------



## sascha (31 März 2005)

> zufällig kenne ich um ein paar ecken einen gewissen Hr. Raab



Na gut, dann sehen wir Deinen klugen Ratschlag einfach auch mal als Satire, ja?


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> schlussdamit schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watt nu? Petersberg oder nicht Petersberg???

Warum örtliche Polizei? Was für ein Bürokratieaufwand! Es gibt doch nichts zu sichern. Möglichst schnell möglichst viel beim Staatsanwalt auf den Tisch, dann kann und muss der. Wenn er noch was braucht, meldet er sich schon.

Warum hanseatische Belange? Für Petersberg ist Fulda zuständig. Oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2005)

*Was tun?*

Hallo,
bei mir ist genau das Gleiche passiert. Ich bin von einer jungen Dame angerufen worden mit der Begründung ich hätte einen DVD-Player bei PRO7 gewonnen. Klar geb ich da meine Adresse an, gewinn ja nich jeden Tag was.
Die erste Rechnung kam dann am 25.01.05 über 30,-€
Die Mahnung kam erst vor kurzem über 152,80
Also ist das also kein Einzelfall. Für den Anruf habe ich Zeugen!!
Was soll ich jetzt tun??
Einfach abwarten und gar nichts tun oder Anzeige erstatten und wenn ja dann wo??
Ich habe keine Lust irgendwelchen [] mein hartverdientes Geld in den Rachen zu schmeissen. Leider steht ja keine Adresse von Petersberg dabei...weiß wo das ist, bin öfter da. Dann würde ich dieser [] mit einer Handynummer als Kontakt mal einen Besuch abstatten!!
Würde mich über ne gute Antwort freuen!!

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2005)

*Re: Was tun?*



			
				jailhouserocka schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich jetzt tun??
> Einfach abwarten und gar nichts tun oder Anzeige erstatten und wenn ja dann wo??


Guckst Du eins über Deinem Posting: Was in Hamburg geholfen hat, kann in Fulda nicht schaden.


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2005)

*Wurde ebenfalls angeschrieben !*

Hallo liebe Leser,
Auch ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dieser Firma MCM Multimedia.
Ich habe ein Schreiben der Inkasso Firma aus München worin mir eine Rechnung von 196 Euro ins Haus steht.Ich weis nicht ob ich dem ganzen ein Ende mit meinem Anwalt machen soll oder einfach nix bezahlen soll.
Wer kann mir eine Adr. zusenden oder einen guten Anwalt nennen der sich schon mit der Firma auseinandersetzt.Ich bin jeder Zeit bereit dem ganzen meine Geschichte mit in den großen Klagetopf zu werfen.

mfG Markus


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2005)

*Re: Wurde ebenfalls angeschrieben !*



			
				Gastleser schrieb:
			
		

> ...meine Geschichte mit in den großen Klagetopf zu werfen.


Sowas gibt es nicht. Du hast zwei Alternativen, um was zu erreichen:

1. Anzeige bei Deiner örtlich zuständigen Polizei
2. zivil mit einem Anwalt (nimm einen aus Deiner Nähe) gegen die Forderung vorgehen, wenn es nötig ist. Im jetzigen Stadium würde ich erstmal alles weitere ignorieren, bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt, nachdem ich einmalig der Forderung widersprochen habe.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

Habe auch mitlerweile 152,80 € als Rechnung von denen bekommen. Allerdings wollte ich auf eine Anzeige antworten (Fernseher kaufen). Hatte dan wohl einen Zahlendreher drin. Wie kann ich diese MC Multimedia erreichen? Telefonisch ist das ja wohl nicht möglich.
Solchen [] gehört das Handwerk gelegt . 
Mein Vater kennt den Anwalt Bossi ganz gut und werde den mal um Rat fragen.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2005)

Thorsten Dersch schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vater kennt den Anwalt Bossi ganz gut und werde den mal um Rat fragen.


Der ist Strafverteidiger.
Fragst Du nen Schreiner wenn der Wasserhahn tropft?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2005)

*Mc Multimedia*

hi,
ich habe die gleiche rechnung in höhe von 60 € bezahen sollen. bin damit zum rechtanwalt und der hat gesagt das das kein problem ist. folgender link vielleicht noch ganz interessant:
http://www.kriminalportal.de/ratgeber/index_53035.cfm


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				BlackDragon985 schrieb:
			
		

> Folgender link vielleicht noch ganz interessant:
> http://www.kriminalportal.de/ratgeber/index_53035.cfm


Der ist in der Tat recht interessant, gibt es doch auf dem sächsischen Portal allerlei lesenswertes.

Die im Impressum dargestellte Firma kenne ich übrigens bereits durch einen sehr freundlichen Kontakt, denn das sind auch die Presser von "Damals in der DDR", einem sehenswerten Vierteiler auf DVD (voriges Jahr in der ARD ausgestrahlt).


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Ich habe eine 30 €Rechnung, zwischenzeitlich die Mahnung dazu von 60 €,angeblich habe ich die Nummer 0911 /2350791 angerufen. Lt Einzelverbindungsnachweis von der Telekom hat meine Tochter tatsächlich telefoniert, gemacht, als sie alleine zuhause war. Ich habe ddie Nummer von einer Telefonzelle aus nachgeprüft.  Es meldete sich eine gewisse Tina  und fragte,ob man sie live erleben wolle, dann musste man die Nummer 11838 wählen. Hat lt. Einzelverbindungsnachweis auch stattgefunden. Von der Telefonzelle aus ging es leider nciht, denn hier war diese Nummer gesperrt. Jetzt diese Rechnung, die sich übrigens auf die Inanspruchnahme einer Sex-Leistung bezieht.
Die Polizei, bei der ich war, sagte, ich soll zahlen, kann man eh nix ´machen. Für eine Strafanzeige war ssie nicht zuständig.
hat jemand einen guten Rat??
Ich jedenfalls will mich nicht [] lassen!!!

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juni 2005)

Aehm Rossi...

Deine Tochter ist wie alt und die Rechnung ist von wem?
Extra Rechnung oder ist das die Telekomrechnung bezüglich des EVN-eintrages?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

*MCMUltimedia Petersberg*

Auch ich habe mitte April ein anruf bekommen wo die junge Dame sich als SAT1  Mitarbeiterin im callcenter ausgegebn hat ich hätte eigentlich eine Digitalkamar gewonnen blablabla . 2 Wochen Später  erhielt ich eine Rechnung von 30 € wo ich eine Telefonnsexdienstleistung gehalten haben soll, da wraen 2 Nummer aufgelistet eine Festnetz und handynummer. Habe dann im Netz entdeckt das es diese numern nicht  gibt. Habe dass schreiben ignoriert knapp 3 wochen Später habe ich eine 2 Rechnung ( Mahnung ) von 70  € bekommen. Habe mich im netzt schlauer gemacht und ein Artikel gefunden wo es sich bei um .... handelt. HAbe es zur ANzeige gebracht und warte mal ab. 

Grussssssssss


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

*MH*

Entschuldigt die rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Rossi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizei, bei der ich war, sagte, ich soll zahlen, kann man eh nix ´machen. Für eine Strafanzeige war ssie nicht zuständig.
> hat jemand einen guten Rat?


Generell ist das erst mal eine zivile Sache, bei der Du Dich mit dem fordernden Unternehmen selbst rumschlagen musst, evtl. mit einem Anwalt. Aber, wer sich betrogen fuehlt, hat generell ein Recht auf Erstattung einer Strafanzeige und diejenigen, die Dich wieder fort geschickt haben, koennten sich selbst wegen einer "Strafvereitelung im Amt" strafbar gemacht haben. Ich persoenlich wuerde beide Fakten mit einem Anwalt durchkaspern.
Der Rechnung koennte (sollte) man auf jeden Fall widersprechen. In der Folge hat es sich bislang immer wieder gezeigt, dass diese Widersprueche eher ignorert werden und statt dessen Mahnungen versandt und schliesslich auch Inkassounternehmen eingeschaltet werden. Die Schreiben sind zumeist sehr unfreundlich und mit angeblich erhoehten Kosten verbunden. Deshalb raten Verbraucherzentralen nahezu immer in solchen Faellen nicht zu bezahlen und sich nicht einschuechtern zu lassen - erfahrungsgemaess hoert der Spuk irgendwann von selbst auf und den Anwalt kann man sich dabei getrost sparen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

*[] mit MC Multimedia Petersberg*

Auch uns ging es mit MC Multimedia so!Mein Sohn hatte sein neues Callja-Handy gerade eine Woche da bekam er einen Anruf von MC Multimedia.Er hätte bei einen Gewinnspiel von Pro Sieben einen DVD Player gewonnen.Da gab er leider unsere Anschrift an wegen der Zusendung des Players.Am 05.04.2005 kam die erste Rechnung,er hätte eine kostenpflichtige Servicleistung in Anspruch genommen.Diese haben wir erst einmal ignoriert da ich ja auch selber das Telefonat mit der Dame von der MC Multimedia geführt hatte.Dann am 04.05.2005 sind aus den 30,00€ mittlerweile 60,00€ geworden als die Mahnung kam.Auf mein Schreiben welches ich geschickt hatte das sie mir über die tatsächlich erbrachte Leistung einen Nachweis erstellen sollen reagierten die garnicht.Am 30.05.2005 kam der nächste Brief,inzwischen 152,80€!!!!!!!!das fünffache von der ersten Forderung!!!!Inzwischen war ich bei der Polizei und habe den [] angezeigt wegen vorsätzlichen Betrug,der Polizist sagte auch wir sollen auf garkeinen Fall bezahlen!Heute war ich beim Anwalt und lasse die sache nun von den regeln,denn es reicht langsam.
Ich gebe euch den guten Ratschlag und laßt euch nicht weich kriegen von denen.haltet durch und zeigt die bei der Polizei an,die müsen euch nachweisen das ihr die Servicleistung in anspruch genommen habt!!!!
Meine und die Vermutung von meinen Anwalt ist diese,mein Sohn hat sein Handy bei Vodafone das jemand von von den Verein(Vodafone)die Handynummern weitergibt und dort mit drin steckt!!Ist noch jemand der betroffen ist bei Vodafone????????

Gruß Luci

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Dino (7 Juni 2005)

*Re: [] mit MC Multimedia Petersberg*



			
				Luci 1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...jemand von von den Verein(Vodafone)die Handynummern weitergibt und dort mit drin steckt!!


Glaube ich eher nicht. Ich denke mehr an eine zufällige Anwahl. Natürlich ließe sich mit der Weitergabe von Daten Gewinne erzielen, aber man kann im Falle, dass das publik wird, sicher von einem Vielfachen dieser an Verlust ausgehen. 

Generell würde ich das aber auch nicht gänzlich ausschließen wollen. Denn irgendwie ist es inzwischen doch schon soweit, dass ich bei mit wem auch immer abzuschließenden Verträgen schon nicht mehr schaue, ob sondern wie ich über den Tisch gezogen werden soll.

Trotzdem: Ich vermute mal eher, dass die Nummer zufällig herausgesucht wurde. Schließlich wird es den Herrschaften egal sein, wen sie sich als "Kunden" generieren. Man nehme also x-beliebige Ziffernfolge, wähle diese und kassiere ab. Klappt's nicht, sch...egal, dann erhöhen wir die letzte Ziffer um 1 und wählen erneut.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

Ich habe auch Vodafone. Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen das sie die Nummern rausgeben. Aber heut zu tage ist ja alles  nicht auszuschliessen, Ich warte auf meine 2 Mahnung da ich  es nicht bezahlen werde. Und ich rate es keinem es zu Tuhn weil [...] .  Naja von mir aus bekomme ich 100 Mahnungen GELD bekommen sie nicht von mir  sollen die doch Arbeiten gehn wie ich 

*[Virenscanner: Aussage aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2005)

Ähm, Lucy1, ich würde mal tippen, das der anruf von denen wohl ein lockmittel war, damit sie an die adresse kommen. 

das bedeutet, das der telefondiensteanbieter die adresse nicht an diese firma weitergegeben hat. weil diese durch die rückwärtssuche nicht an die daten kommen. Dann wird eben schnell da angerufen und nach der adresse gefragt!

Habe auch so eine rechnung bekommen, weis aber noch nicht, ob die nummer angewählt worden ist. und wie sie an die adresse rangekommen sind.

Naja, werde mal weiter nachforschen


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2005)

*Mc Multimedia*

Habe vor 2 wochen ein Brief an dieses Postfach geschickt und heute ist es zurück gekommen ohne Antwort. Empfänger Unbekannt.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Juni 2005)

Aufbewahren inkl. Umschlag. Brauchst du vielleicht irgendwofür mal noch ...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
also ich habe eben gerade einen brief von dieser wunder schönen firma erhalten.
dort steht das ich 152,80€  zahlen soll weil ich eine dienstleistung in anspruch genommen habe! dies ist traurigerweise auch der fall, ich hab dort angerufen aber nach einer minute wieder aufgelegt!!!
in meiner telefonrechnung ist dies aber auch vermerkt als wochenendverbindung (8cent), sprich ich hab es schon gezahlt...
in der rechnung der firma mc multimedia steht,daß ich auf keinerechnung geantwortet habe, obwohl ich bisher aber keine einzige rechnung dieser firma erhalten habe.
kurioserweise habe ich wie alle anderen einen anruf einer dame bekommen, die mir erzählt hat, daß ich eine digitalkamera gewonnen habe.natürlich hab ich dann meine adresse angegeben...
als ich vorhin den brief geöffnet habe dachte ich mir, scheiße jetzt hast du es verbockt, weil ich dachte das die firma meine adresse von meinem telefonanbieter bekommen hat.dies kann aber nicht sein weil mc multimedia eien rechtschreibfehler in der adresse hat ubd mein anbieter nicht...

nun weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll, ich hab dort ja angerufen, bin aber keine vertrag eingegangen oder habe irgendwelche tastebkombination gedrückt!!!da ich mir auch keinen anwalt leisten kann, bin ich momentan ziemlich besorgt deswegen...

ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen!
danke


----------



## stieglitz (15 Juni 2005)

machs wie der:  
http://www.henryk-broder.de/tagebuch/winwin.html


----------



## stieglitz (15 Juni 2005)

Jetz nochmal ernsthaft.
Hier die Reaktionen der Leute lesen. Einmal schriftlich Einspruch gegen die Rechnung einlege. *Nerven behalten*. Alle Mahnungen von der Firma und Mahnungen von Inkassounternehmen ingnorieren. Falls ein Mahnbescheid kommt, eher unwahrscheinlich, Widerspruch einlegen.

*Und nicht bezahlen!*


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2005)

erstmal danke,
so wie das der einer herr gemacht hat würde ich es auch gerne machen.... 8) 

aber mal ernsthaft, ich bin 21 jahre alt,hab mit sowas noch nie zu tun gehabt und weiß nicht so recht wie ich einen wiederspruch einlege...wo schicke ich das denn hin???eine adresse ist ja nicht angegeben...


danke


----------



## stieglitz (15 Juni 2005)

asselone schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal danke,
> so wie das der einer herr gemacht hat würde ich es auch gerne machen.... 8)
> 
> aber mal ernsthaft, ich bin 21 jahre alt,hab mit sowas noch nie zu tun gehabt und weiß nicht so recht wie ich einen wiederspruch einlege...wo schicke ich das denn hin???eine adresse ist ja nicht angegeben...
> ...



Dann machs doch, was hat das mit dem Alter zu tun?

Schicken die dir eine Rechnung ohne Absender? Kann doch wohl nicht sein.
Schreib dem Absender der Rechnung, dass du keine Leistung erhalten hast, und deswegen die Rechnung nicht anerkennst.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2005)

asselone schrieb:
			
		

> wo schicke ich das denn hin???eine adresse ist ja nicht angegeben...


Wie, steht da auf dem Brief nichts drauf? Zumindest eine Postfachanschrift sollte dort schon zu finden sein. Den Widerspruch selbst formulierste mit Deinen eigenen Worten: _dass und warum Du nicht bezahlen willst, Betreff > die Nummer, die man Dir bei DENEN gegeben hat - fasse Dich kurz_! Oder mache gar nichts, wie es andere gern anraten und warte ab und hefte ab, was da sonst noch an Schreiben kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

*Multimedia*

Also Gestern habe ich trotz Anzeige an dennen von dennen eine Mahnung von 167,20€ bekommen geben die nie auf? Was ratet ihr mir weiter ignorieren und Anwalt einschalten?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

Aber was mir auf gefallen ist oben rechts steht eine Handy nummer bei denn ersten beiden schreiben die ich bekommen habe fing die nummer mit 0160 an der dritte brief auf einmal 0179. Aber normaler weisse müssen wir klagen das wir unser gewinn haben wollen  Ich habe auch so ein Protokoll bekommen wo nur das datum und die Uhrzeit Angegebn worden ist nicht wie lange und so, habe ja nicht angerufen . Ich werde es heute nachmittag mal hier komplett rein schreiben


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

*Re: Multimedia*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Also Gestern habe ich trotz Anzeige an dennen ...


Übersetze mal, was meinst Du mit diesen Worten?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

Oben steht mein erster Beitrag. Also, weiter-
zwischenzeitlich kam die erste Mahnung, 60 €. Dieser habe ich wiedersprochen. Jetzt kam die nächste Mahnung, 152,80 €
Heute gehe ich nochmals zur Polizei. Strafanzeige und basta.
Meine Tochter ist 10 Jahre,. Ich denke nicht, dass diese Firma legal arbeitet.
Grus
Rossi


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

Rossi schrieb:
			
		

> Strafanzeige und basta.


Bedenke, dass Dir die Polizei bei der Bewältigung der zivilen Forderungssache nicht helfen wird. Aich wenn Du nun (DMn berechigter Weise) ein Strafverfahren anlaufen lässt, so läuft dieses "Geschäftsmodel" mit Sicherheit parallel weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aich wenn Du nun (DMn berechigter Weise) ein Strafverfahren anlaufen lässt, so läuft dieses "Geschäftsmodel" mit Sicherheit parallel weiter.


Man fragt sich,  was dieser "Forenveteran" eigentlich will? Polizei entlasten? User demotivieren, um sie zum Zahlen zu ermuntern?

erstaunlich,  wie lang die Forenbetreiber dem zusehen


----------



## Timster (17 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man fragt sich,  was dieser "Forenveteran" eigentlich will? Polizei entlasten? User demotivieren, um sie zum Zahlen zu ermuntern? Erstaunlich, wie lang die Forenbetreiber dem zusehen


Dieser "Veteran" will nur darauf hinweisen, wie es aller Erfahrung nach weitergeht. Er hat aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach überhaupt nichts dagegen, dass die Polizei mit der Sache betraut wird. Im Gegenteil. Was wollt Ihr eigentlich? Lest doch erstmal in Ruhe alles, was zum Fall TSW/MCM vorhanden ist, durch und bildet Euch dann eine Meinung, bevor Ihr hier über sehr kompetente und geduldige Ratgeber herfallt. :evil:


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Man fragt sich,  was dieser "Forenveteran" eigentlich will?


Demotivieren bestimmt nicht und eine Behörde entlasten ist wegen solcher Einzelfälle auch kaum möglich. Ich will lediglich aufzeigen, in welche Richtung die Reise gehen kann und vor zu hohen Erwartungen warnen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

*Hier mal ein schreiben von dennen*

Also

ABSENDER                                                         0179/....


Empfänger                                       Rechnung
                                                      FeTap-Nummer des Telefoninhaber


Sehr geehete Telefon....

Bei--> MC Multimedia Pf1107 36094 Peter  Tel.ß179.....
´(Kosten pro anruf 45€)+Mahn u Bürokosten
wurden von ihrem Telefonanschluss eine Telefonsex-Leistung in Anspruch.

Die Zahlung- Kostenhöhe siehe unten wurde nicht getätigt
erinnerungen und Mahnugen waren erfolglos.
Um diese Diensleistungenkosten einfordern zu können mussten Prüfungen vorgenommen werden und ggf durch weitere Auskünfte ergänzt werden.

Ausserdem wurde das Anlangenprotokoll geprüft und gewertet und ggf. Kontakte zu anderen Telefonsexagenturen!!

Sie haben zu zahlen bei Zahlungsfrist bis 10 tage nach Rechnungseingang
Leistung Auskunft zur Erstellung mahnfähiger Anschriften sowie Prüfung
des Anlagoprotokolls/ ggf Ergänzung  Versuh/Täuschng.
Die Berabeitungsgebühren werden geltend gemacht als Verzugschadden gemäss paragraph 286 BGB inklusive Mehwertsteuer= 92,80 €

Zahlen sie denn Betrag 167,80 € an .....



Achtung! Die kosten pro anruf 45€ sind in denn Bearbeitungsgebühren nicht enthalten. Für Anteile-Mahn/Bürokosten werden 30 € berechnet also insgesamt 75€.

ingesamt 167,80 zu zahlen.Teilzahlungen oder Stundungen ,aus welchem Gründen auch immer, werden nicht gewährt. Anfragen zecklos! In einzelen Fällen werden wegen Schutzbehauptungen entsprechende Telefonate abgelehnt.
Hinweis: Im fall des weitern Zahlungsverzuges müssen Sie mit sofortigen weitern Massnahmen rechnen.


Das war der erste Teil


Personalstammblatt

Mitarbeiternummer:M040659
Mitarbeitername:  Ich   ( Bin doch kein mitarbeiter dort. [])
Strasse:               die ist meine und bekannt .-)
Land/PL/Ort:         mir uach bekannt
Telefon:                Meine Handynummer
Telefon/fax:
Kontenkreis:        0
Tel.Gespräch am: 07.04.2005 
Gespr.Partenerin:
Uhrzeit Beginn:   00:34
Zeitanschrift
Tehma:
mahznungen:
Einschaltung v. :
Ausländ.Behörde:
Verdacht des Betruges/vorsätzlich:  X
existent:
Sonstiges:
Beihilfe/Telef.:
Anschluss-Inh. :
Strafanzeige:                                 X

Beweismittel/a:
Prüfungen: b) :                               X
                 c) : 
                 d) :                                X
                 e) :
                 f)  :
                 g) :
                 h) :                                  X



das wars

Hat jemand auch schon so ein schreiben irgendeinaer Art bekommen?

Hoffe ihr versteht das einiger massen.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

Sieht so aus, wie wenn da der Rechnungssteller selbst vorgibt, eine Strafanzeige (und zwar gegen Dich) gestellt zu haben. Pass´ auf, das könnte der Einschüchterung dienen.


----------



## stieglitz (17 Juni 2005)

*Re: Hier mal ein schreiben von dennen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Personalstammblatt
> 
> Mitarbeiternummer:M040659
> ........
> ...



Ich meine, da wird doch wohl versucht, mit einem angeblichen Prüfprogramm den angeblichen Schuldner, zu beeindrucken, damit er zahlt.
Was bitte, soll Prüfung a-h bedeuten. Das dient doch nur zur Einschüchterung.


----------



## Timster (17 Juni 2005)

*Re: Hier mal ein schreiben von dennen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Also
> ABSENDER                                                         0179/....
> ...


Ich habe das selbe absurde Schreiben auch bekommen. Allerdings von TSW-Kommunikationsservice. Dass die beiden Läden eng zusammenhängen, wurde hier ja schon vermerkt. Das Schreiben dient ganz klar der Einschüchterung. Andere Telefonsexagenturen dürfen natürlich gar keine Auskünfte erteilen. Und wenn, was würde es MCM/TSW bringen? Anzeige wird nie erstattet. Der Unsinn mit dem "Personal"stammblatt ist schlichte Faulheit. Da hat man halt ein Formular zur Hand gehabt und mal eben weiterverwendet. Ich habe selten einen vergleichbaren Unfug gesehen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

Da meine ich auch. Die machen mich zum Mitarbeiter. Frechheit. Aber normaler weisse muss ich wo ich angerufen orden bin  von denn mein Gewinn bekommen Das wäre eine Digicam. Habe noch 5 mal gefragt sie verarschen mich nicht? Nein die antwort von der dame.

tse 

Gruss


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

mit der Handy nummer 0179.... die 2 schreiben die ich vorher bekommen habe da stand eine 0160... nummer . Meines ärgenes habe ich diese 2 schreiben nicht mehr da erste hatte ich vernichtet das zeite verlegt aber Polizei hat ja eine Kopie


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

Hallo Asselone,

wir haben die gleiche Mahnung bekommen - frech und dumm, ich habe bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet und dabei wird es von uns aus bleiben - leider schienen die Herren in Grün nicht sehr motiviert (verständlich irgendwo, wenn dauernd eingestellt wird     .

Einschreiben schicken - nein, bestimmt nicht, zum einen kostet es unser Geld, zum anderen sollen sich die Leute ruhig Arbeit machen.

Anwalt s.o. - es kostet und wahrscheinlich ersetzt einem das Geld niemand.

Wir warten darauf, ob irgendwann ein *gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid* eintrifft - dann würde wir Einspruch einlegen, per Einschreiben - inzwischen heften wir die ganzen Rechungen ab (eine Kopie geht zur Polizei, vielleicht bringt es ja doch was :roll:  

Nur die Ruhe - nach allem was ich gelesen habe, sind wir keinen Vertrag eingegangen, insofern bestehen keinerlei Forderungen und die Firma weiß das, deshalb ist es bisher bei frechen und dummen Briefen, sei es von MCMulti... oder diversen Inkasso-Firmen geblieben - das ist lustig, denn es kostet deren Geld und nicht unseres.

Alles Gute
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

Hallo auch wir bekamen eine Mahnung -keine Rechnung !!-von Mc Multimedia Petersburg ,über 60 Euro,Kurioserweise gibt es an den Tag und zu den Zeitpunkt auch ein gespräch von unserer Leitung aus an eine Nummer 0703 3303xx .
nachdem wir Anzeige erstattet haben kommt 4 Wochen Später eien rechnung über 152,80 und ich bin jetzt Mitarbeiter laut Personal Stammblatt alles mehr als Kurios werde jetzt meinen Anwalt einschalten !! meine Kohle kriegen die nicht !!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2005)

Wäre es Ratsam alle Mahnungen und Forderungen die sie stellen dierckt an die Staatanwaltschaft Fulda zu scgicken? Natürlich eine Kopie?


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2005)

Diebels-ALt schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es Ratsam alle Mahnungen und Forderungen die sie stellen dierckt an die Staatanwaltschaft Fulda zu scgicken?


Nein, die erste Rechnung reicht, aller weiterer Schriftverkehr baut ja darauf auf. Der  Eingang von "Begleitmaterial im Nachgang" erfordert, meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach, einen erhöhten Verwaltungsaufwand.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2005)

Danke


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Ich hab auch vor 2 Wochen einen Anruf bekommen, dass ich an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen hab, und eine Camera gewonnen hab... heut liegt bei mir keine Camera im Briefkasten, sondern so ne Rechnung...
Innerhalb von 8 Tagen soll ich die Rechnung bezahlen... die können mich mal... ich geh jetz erstma zur Pozilei...
lg Zü


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2005)

*30 € post*

Gut, das ich direkt skeptisch war, habe heute Post bekommen.
Und heute morgen einen Anruf hätte eine Digicam von Sat1 gewonnen, hä? Habe im Internet geforscht und diese Seite gefunden. Glaube der Staatsanwalt kriegt dann ein Aktenzeichen mehr...


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Juni 2005)

*Re: 30 € post*



			
				s....egal schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, das ich direkt skeptisch war, habe heute Post bekommen.
> Und heute morgen einen Anruf hätte eine Digicam von Sat1 gewonnen, hä? Habe im Internet geforscht und diese Seite gefunden. Glaube der Staatsanwalt kriegt dann ein Aktenzeichen mehr...



Du solltest auch SAT1 darüber informieren, das ihr Name zu [] Zwecken mißbraucht wird, dann wird es noch ein weiteres Aktenzeichen geben.  

MfG
L.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2005)

*Mail an Sat1*

Herr B. ist bei Pro7 Sat1 in der PR Abteilung tätig, ich habe ihm den Sachverhalt mal geschildert, vielleicht fühlt sich da noch jemand der hier Lesenden und Schreibenden zu berufen.

[...]@sevenonemedia.de



> Adresserschleichung unter Nutzung des Namens Sat1
> 
> Sehr geehrte Herr B.!
> 
> ...



Und immer dran denken - Mutti hat gesagt, nie dem Onkel am Telefon den richtigen Namen sagen!

_[Bitte die NUBs lesen. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

*- wo bleiben die medien?!?!*

Hallo!

Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Medien informiert oder Kontakte zu einschlägigen Journalisten?

Diverse TV-.(Polit-)Magazine dürften sich doch brennend für diese ....-Geschichte interessieren. Vielleicht könnte eine kritische Berichterstattung Aufsehen erregen, Druck auf die .... ausüben sowie der Staatsanwaltschaft "Beine" machen...

Laßt Euch jedenfalls nicht unterbuttern - niemals für Leistungen zahlen, die nicht in Anspruch genommen wurden! 

 Es läßt sich wohl nur erahnen, wieviele Menschen leichtgläubig auf diese dreiste Masche hineinfallen, bzw. nachgeben (-damit sich das ... Geschäft für die Beteiligten "Schein-Firmen" MC Mulitimedia Petersberg, TSW, Allinkasso München) rentiert).

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

*was ist zu tun?*

Zudem frage ich mich, ob es nicht möglich und sinnvoll wäre, eine Sammelklage zu erheben oder die Staatsanwaltschaft zu informieren. 

Auch die Verbraucherzentralen halten sich bislang eher bedeckt. 


Was ist eigentlich über das Inkassobüro "Allinkasso München" bekannt. Ist das seriös? Bisher konnte ich keine der beteiligten "A...-Firmen" telefonisch erreichen. Ist das normal oder Strategie?

Wer kann diesen .... das Handwerk legen - was ist zu tun?

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2005)

*Re: was ist zu tun?*



			
				gast - c-voice schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem frage ich mich, ob es nicht möglich und sinnvoll wäre, eine Sammelklage zu erheben


er sprach Jehova..
zum 1481. Mal , in Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

cp


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2005)

*Re: was ist zu tun?*



			
				gast c-vOIce schrieb:
			
		

> ....sowie der Staatsanwaltschaft "Beine" machen...


Dem brennt wohl bisserl der Hut?



			
				gast - c-voice schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Staatsanwaltschaft zu informieren...


Der Informationsweg läuft einzig und allein über eine Anzeige - entweder schriftlich oder durch einen Besuch bei dem nächstgelegenen Polizeirevier.



			
				gast - c-voice schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich über das Inkassobüro "Allinkasso München" bekannt. Ist das seriös?


Ein Inkassounternehmen - Seriosität gehört bei dem Biz nicht in die Geschäftsstatuten.



			
				gast - c-voice schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Verbraucherzentralen halten sich bislang eher bedeckt.


Stimmt, selbst der einst aktive Link aus Sachsen ist nicht mehr erreichbar - warum wohl? Gucke mal > HIER <!



			
				Nachtrag schrieb:
			
		

> Spirale99 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siehe außerdem noch diesen Thread > HIER <!


----------



## redmaster1234 (23 Juni 2005)

*mc multimedia*

Erstellt: Do, 23.06.2005, 18:44    Betreff: MC MULTIMEDIA   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo ich habe neulich auch jene 0911/2350791 Nummer der Firma Mc Multimedia gewählt ,da sagte eine Stimme  "Dieser Anruf kostet sie  30 €, es lief ein Tonband , und es wurde auch unter der angerufenen Nummer keinerlei Hinweise auf eine Firma Mc Multimedia gegeben. Ich hab nach einer Minute aufgelegt, wollte aber mehr wissen und hab nochhmal angerufen, das Tonband lief diesmal 6 minuten lang ,einen Menschen habe ich dort nie gesprochen, ungefähr 2 wochen nach dem Telefonat kamen 2 Rechnungen über 30€ , die habe ich ignoriert , gestern am 22.06.2005 kamen  2 Mahnungen  über 60€.  Heute am  25.06.wollte ich bei unserer  Polizeidienstelle  Strafanzeige stellen,die meinten  das wäre ne zivilrechtliche Sache, ich solle mir  evtl. einen Anwalt nehmen,oder das ganze nach Fulda  zur Staatsanwaltschaft geben.  Was soll ich machen??


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe neulich auch jene 0911 Nummer der Firma Mc Multimedia gewählt ,wobei bei der Nummer natürlich nicht auf die Kosten von 30€ pro Anruf hingewiesen wurde, es lief ein Tonband , und es wurde auch unter der angerufenen Nummer keinerlei Hinweise auf eine Firma Mc Multimedia gegeben.


Kannste mir mal die 0911er Nummer per PN mitteilen?


Jedenfalls bekommt man sowohl bei der 0911/23507** als auch bei der 0176/888768** lediglich eine Kurzansage, dass man entweder Tina bzw. die geile Oma Hedwig über eine jeweils andere Kurzwahlnummer 118** anrufen oder anSMSen kann.
Da das von mir aus getätigte Anrufe gewesen sind, verbleiben die üblichen Verbindungskosten natürlich auch bei mir. Dass kein Betreiber des 118**-Service bzw. die Kosten über diese Nummern bei den Bandansagen genannt wurden, verwundert mich nicht, braucht es auch mMn nicht. Erst bei der Anwahl der Kurzwahlnummern kommt man auf das Angebot.

Weiß jemand eine Quelle, in der die Kostenangabepflicht von Kurzwahlnummern steht und wann die zu erfolgen hat?

Aber zumindest die Anbieter der Kurzwahlnummern sind schon mal bekannt, siehe diese Liste hier, muss man eben dort mal nachfragen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls bekommt man ... lediglich eine Kurzansage, dass man entweder Tina bzw. die geile Oma Hedwig über eine jeweils andere Kurzwahlnummer 118** anrufen ... kann.



Dazu hat Sascha auf dialerschutz.de schon mal eine prima Veröffentlichung stehen. Allein das hier: 





> Die Nummern dürfen nur dazu genutzt werden dürfen, Rufnummer, Name, Anschrift und einige zusätzliche Angaben von Telekommunikationsnutzern - wie den Beruf - weiterzugeben. Erlaubt ist allerdings auch die Weitervermittlung – entweder zum bisherigen, ohnehin schon erhöhten Tarif, aber auch zu einer noch teureren Nummer. Vor allem die Weitervermittlung macht die Auskunftsnummern bei Anbietern von erotischen Telefon-Dienstleistungen beliebt.


macht mich aber mal wieder stutzig. Denn wie kann man ein Auskunftsnummer bedienen, die von vornherein auf Weiterleitung geschaltet und somit keine Auskunftsnummer mehr ist?

Bei der Suche nach Antworten ist folgendes nur ein bisschen tröstlich: 





> Ärger ist dabei allerdings vorprogrammiert. In den vergangenen Monaten sind etliche Streitfälle um 118-Einwahlen vor deutschen Gerichten gelandet. Die Urteile waren in den meisten Fällen verbraucherfreundlich.



_PS: wir sind immer noch bei einem Angebot, dass möglicher Weise im Zusammenhang mit den Rechnungen der MC Multimedia steht._


----------



## Insider (24 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand eine Quelle, in der die Kostenangabepflicht von Kurzwahlnummern steht und wann die zu erfolgen hat?



Da bislang niemand eine Antwort geben konnte, versuche ich das mal. Also:



> ...bei den angewählten Nummern, wie 0176*** (Mobil) und 0911*** (Festnetz) besteht keine Verpflichtung zum Kostenhinweis in irgendeiner Form.
> 
> Es gibt bei der Anwahl von Kurzwahlnummern keine Preisangabepflicht sondern nur eine Hinweispflicht.
> 
> ...



Meinem Erachten nach ist es _nachträglich_ für den Telefonanschlussinhaber (der jenige, der die Rechnung erhält) nahezu überhaupt nicht möglich die Kosten zu analysieren. Generell steht diese Abrechnung via Auskunftsnummern im Widerspruch zu bestehenden Gesetzen, wie dem BGB - Schlagworte sind da z. B. die _transparente Kostengestaltung_ und _deutliche Preisangabe_, die ich hier eindeutig vermisse.


----------



## 118xx (24 Juni 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Suche nach Antworten ist folgendes nur ein bisschen tröstlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die zitierten Urteile findest Du bei Recht und Gesetz im Volltext.
Danach muss auch bei 118xx-Nummern selbst wenn keine ausdrückliche Pflicht zur Preisangabe besteht der abgerechnete Tarif ja irgendwie in den Vertrag einbezogen worden sein. Entweder durch Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt der RegTP oder halt z.B. vorherige Preisansage. 

Die derzeitige Praxis der 118xx-Anbieter dürfte gegen die Vergabevorschriften der RegTP verstossen, da nur zu "echten"Rufnummern weitergeleitet werden darf. Ruf ich bei der Telekomauskunft an können die mich sicherlich nicht zu "geile Oma Hedwig" verbinden.
Fraglich ist aber ob und wie sich ein Verstoss gegen die öffentlichrechtlichen Vergabevorschriften zivilrechtlich auswirkt. Die bisher damit befassten Gerichte brauchten  mangels Preisvereinbarung bzw Vorlage der Dokumentation gem §16 TKV dazu keine Stellung nehmen.

Kannst Du mir die vollständige 118xx Nummer mal per PN zukommen lassen?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2005)

*MUlti*

Hey Leute nach dem ich Starfanzeige erstattet habe gegen diese Firma. Bekamm ich gesten Post von unserer Polizeidienststelle in dem steht das ich am Mittwoch denn 29.06.05 dort hin muss zur Aussage als Zeuge. Frage nochmal ob einer dahin muss zum 2ten mal nochmals eine aussage machen muss? eute bekamm ich den rückschein wieder nach dem ich wiederspruch eigelegt habe. Mal sehn was jetzt noch kommt.


Gruss


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute.
Auch ich habe diesen Brief letze Woche erhalten. Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Anwalt habe ich jetzt grade eben Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet.
Es sind allein in der letzten Woche in unserem Bezirk über 10 neue Anzeigen bei der Polizei eingegangen. Ich kann nur jedem, der diesen Brief erhält raten, Anzeige zu erstatten. Das ist unsere einzige Möglichkeit diesen .... entgegenzutreten! Man hat mir bei der Polizei bestätigt, dass bereits Deutschlandweit hunderte Anzeigen gestellt wurden. [....]. Leider lassen sich eben viele einschüchtern und zahlen. [...] Darauf habe ich auch hingewiesen! 
Nochmal: Lasst Euch nicht einschüchtern! Geht zur Polizei und erstattet Anzeige! 

OG.Roc

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

@Reducal

P.S. Der Link bei der Verbraucherzentrale hat sich nur geändert.


http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ111965166028315/link195085A.html

Bis denne .........


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2005)

Danke, hab´s bereits nachgetragen!


----------



## redmaster1234 (25 Juni 2005)

*mc multimedia*

Hallo wie ich ja  schon bereits  erwähnt habe ,hängt mir die Firma  Mc Multimedia  mit ihren Schreiben auch im Nacken,in dem Forum  ist immer wieder die Rede  davon zu widersprechen  ab wann soll man denn gegen die  Forderungen  widersprechen, und wie soll das eigentlich  per Einschreiben gehen  ,wo die  Firma  doch nur ein Postfach hat ,reicht  da ein normales Einschreiben, weil "Eigenhändig " bei einem Postfach ja wohl sinnlos  ist, und soll man die Option  "Mit Rückschein" wählen??  Kann mir jemand helfen  wäre nett


----------



## Timster (25 Juni 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ab wann soll man denn gegen die  Forderungen  widersprechen, ...


Zur Sicherheit auf jeden Fall ein Mal. Möglichst früh. Danach erst wieder, wenn der "amtliche" Mahnbescheid kommt (der aber wohl nie kommt).


			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wie soll das eigentlich per Einschreiben gehen, ... und soll man die Option "Mit Rückschein" wählen??


An die Postfachadresse mit Rückschein.


----------



## redmaster1234 (26 Juni 2005)

*mc multimedia*

Hallo ich habe neulich auch jene 0911/2350791 Nummer der Firma Mc Multimedia gewählt ,da sagte eine Stimme "Dieser Anruf kostet sie 30 €, es lief ein Tonband , und es wurde auch unter der angerufenen Nummer keinerlei Hinweise auf eine Firma Mc Multimedia gegeben. Ich hab nach einer Minute aufgelegt, wollte aber mehr wissen und hab nochmal
angerufen, das Tonband lief diesmal 6 minuten lang ,einen Menschen habe ich dort nie gesprochen, ungefähr 2 wochen nach dem Telefonat kamen 2 Rechnungen über 30€ , die habe ich ignoriert , gestern am 22.06.2005 kamen 2 Mahnungen über 60€. Heute am 25.06.wollte ich bei unserer Polizeidienstelle Strafanzeige stellen,die meinten das wäre ne zivilrechtliche Sache, ich solle mir evtl. einen Anwalt nehmen,oder das ganze nach Fulda zur Staatsanwaltschaft geben. Was soll ich machen??


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich machen??


Entscheidung vor allem selbst finden und ansonsten Empfehlungen, wie z. B.  diese hier überdenken.   Es ist leider so, dass Dir prinzipiell weder  die Polizei, noch die StA in Fulda helfen können - irgendwer will was von Dir (aus was für einen Grund auch immer) und es liegt an Dir dem zu entsprechen oder eben nicht.


----------



## redmaster1234 (26 Juni 2005)

*mc multimedia*

:help:  Ich habe  noch eine Frage an alle User  ,die  schonmal mit der Firma MC Multimedia  zu tun hatten ,  ist es schonmal zu einem Verfahren gekommen, oder haben die  (wahrscheinlich nach einigen Mahnschreiben)  von selbst aufgegeben, bitte um rege Antwort


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> ... bitte um rege Antwort


Per PN, wie gewünscht!


----------



## Spirale99 (27 Juni 2005)

Mal eine andere Sache ganz nebenbei:
Die Telefondaten werden bei den Telekommunikationsunternehmen doch eh nur für max. 3 Monate gespeichert. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Also selbst wenn MCM oder irgendeine andere Firma berechtigte Forderungen hätte (was bei MCM ja eh nicht der Fall ist), könnten Sie es selbst vor Gericht nicht mehr beweisen das die betreffende Nummer angerufen wurde. Und eine Caller ID kann jeder mäßig begabte Noob in sein System eingeben.
By the way - wo hier gerade so eifrig über die gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide diskutiert wird, aus reinem Interesse folgende Frage:
Wo wäre eigentlich der Gerichtsstand? Müsste man nach Fulda bzw. München oder würde das ganze vor seinem heimischen Gericht geklärt werden? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das es beim heimischen Gericht wäre - bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## stieglitz (27 Juni 2005)

Der Gerichtsstand ist bei Privatleuten das zuständige Gericht des  Schuldners.


----------



## Spirale99 (27 Juni 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2005)

*MC-Multimedia Petersberg*

Hallo 
Auch ich wurde vor knapp 14 Tagen von einer Frau angerufen die angeblich vom Sat1 Callcenter ist. Nachdem sie gesagt hatte das ich eine Digitalcamera gewonnen hätte,die die nächsten Tage eintreffen würde, habe ich ihr dummerweise meine Adresse gesagt. Nachdem aber keine Digitalcamera kam habe ich bei Sat.1 angerufen und da wurde mir gesagt das sat.1 garkein Callcenter habe. Heute nachdem ich die Post öffnete hatte auch ich die Rechnung von 30 € erhalten. Ich bin mit diesem Schreiben und mit einem Ausdruck vom Kriminalportal(Abzocke mit Telefonrechnung) zur Polizei gegangen und habe Strafanzeige erstattet. 
Ich hoffe das ................ 
Laut Aussage der Polizei soll auf jeden Fall Strafanzeige gestellt werden.
Meine Frage: Kam es jemals zu einem Gerichtsverfahren?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!!!!!  : :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo....

Wir haben heute auch eine Rechnung von MC Multimedia erhalten, über 30€. Der Anruf soll am 25.06.2005 um 01:06 Uhr getätigt worden sein, seltsam nur, daß wir alle schon geschlafen haben um diese Uhrzeit . 
Da wir uns eben keiner Schuld bewusst sind, jedoch Google kennen, bin ich auf diesen Thread hier aufmerksam geworden (übrigens top, daß man auch als Gast posten kann, gibts nicht überall  ). Ich werde nun auch erst mal nicht bezahlen. Ich frage mich nur, wie die an unsere Telefonnummer und Anschrift kamen. Ich habe hier vermehrt gelesen, daß sich jemand als Angestellte von SAT1 oder PRO7 ausgegeben hat, und mit einem vermeintlichen Gewinn die Adresse bekommen konnte. Dies war jedoch bei uns gar nicht der Fall *wunder*.

Ist es empfehlenswert, schriftlichen Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung einzulegen, oder einfach abzuwarten?

Greetz,
Daemonicus


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Daemonicus schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es empfehlenswert, schriftlichen Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung einzulegen, oder einfach abzuwarten?


So, wie sich die Sache darstellt (von Anfang an den Thread gelesen), neige ich eher zum Aussitzen und gar nichts machen. Aber generell sollte man eben doch einer Forderung widersprechen, so dass Du wohl beide Varianten mit Dir selbst ausmachen musst. Allerdings den Widerspruchgsgrund: "_...wir haben alle geschlafen..._", würde ich nicht vorbringen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo,

ich bekam auch ein schreiben von der Firma MC Multimedia, ich solle 45€ zahlen, weil ich die Nummer 0176..... angerufen habe und dieser Anruf kostet 45€. habe dass erste schreiben ignoriert. als das 2.schreiben einen monat später gekommen ist schrieb ich einen Widerspruch. Jetzt kam gestern ein 3.Schreiben von MCM. Jetzt soll ich 190€ zahlen. In diesem Schreiben war ein 2.Zettel, ein Personalstammblatt mit meinen Daten. Da stehen links Begriffe und rechts davon ein Kreuzchen oder ein Bemerk. Darin steht zum Beispiel ich hätte einen "leeren Einschreibebrief" hingeschickt. Aber wo ich etwas Angst habe, bei der Spalte wo Strafanzeige steht ist ein Kreuzchen. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Weiter ignorieren oder nochmal widerspruch?

Ich bin damals auch von dem angeblichen Callcenter von Sat1 angerufen worden und da habe ich die adresse meiner 2.Wohnung angegeben. und da wurde auch die Rechnung von MCM geschickt. Merkwürdig ist das meine 2.Adresse nicht öffentlich bekannt ist.

ich hoffe auf eine baldige Antwort von jemanden. Danke

ciao Andy

_Nummer gekürzt modaction _


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Schreiben war ein 2.Zettel, ein Personalstammblatt mit meinen Daten. Da stehen links Begriffe und rechts davon ein Kreuzchen oder ein Bemerk. .... bei der Spalte wo Strafanzeige steht ist ein Kreuzchen. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Weiter ignorieren oder nochmal widerspruch?



Siehe mal hier im Thread auf Seite 3, da hatte das schon mal ein Gast gepostet. Ein einmaliger Widerspruch muss mEn reichen - die haben Dir das ja sogar schon bestätigt!

Wegen dem Kreuzchen bei Strafanzeige würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, denn das scheint genau das zu sein, worauf hier spekuliert wird. Womöglich erstatten DIE ja eine Strafanzeige, na und? Als Beschuldigter wüsstest Du damit zumindest, wo der Anzeigenerstatter seinen Sitz hat und wer das überhaupt ist - diese Info könntest Du dann hier mal posten, damit man dieses Problem in aller Öffentlichkeit etwas näher definieren kann. Doch dass man Dich tatsächlich mit einer Anzeige belegt, halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> So, wie sich die Sache darstellt (von Anfang an den Thread gelesen), neige ich eher zum Aussitzen und gar nichts machen. Aber generell sollte man eben doch einer Forderung widersprechen, so dass Du wohl beide Varianten mit Dir selbst ausmachen musst. Allerdings den Widerspruchgsgrund: "_...wir haben alle geschlafen..._", würde ich nicht vorbringen.



Erst mal Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe hier im Thread irgendwo einen Link zum Kriminalportal mit entsprechendem Artikel gefunden. Darin steht auch mehr oder weniger, man soll gar nichts machen, bzw. Anzeige erstatten. Also werde ich nun erst einmal abwarten, was da noch so kommt. Übrigens hätte ich eh nicht mit dem "wir haben alle geschlafen" argumentiert .


Greetz
Daemonicus


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Danke Reducal,

ich habe die Seite verglichen die du geschrieben hast. ist fast identisch bis auf die Summe. Ich hoffe du hast recht, ich hab keinen bock mich damit rumzuschlagen.
D.h. ich solle am besten einfach warten ob nochmal was kommt, oder?

Hat sich dieser Gast wieder gerührt, der die "Seite" verfasst hat? Mich würde interessieren ob es bei ihm beendet ist, die ganze Sch****.

ciao

Andy


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juni 2005)

@Andy
Jetzt wart doch einfach ab. Ignoriere weitere Mahnungen. Erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid eingeht, was ich nicht erwarte, musst du reagieren und Widerspruch einlegen.
Bisher wrude hier noch von keinem MB berichtet.
Über Mahnbescheide kannst du hier nachlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich dieser Gast wieder gerührt ...? Mich würde interessieren ob es bei ihm beendet ist ...


Das ist nicht gewiss, da Gäste nicht registriert sind und oft den Weg nie wieder hier in dieses Forum finden. Er hatte am 17.6. gepostet und das ist noch nicht wirklich lange her - zumindest ist dieses Schreiben der bislang letzte bekannte Schritt der MCM, weiteres wird man sicher hier verfolgen können.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

sagt mal- ist es ein Versehen, das hier einige Beiträge von gestern verschwunden sind?

Vorallem seltsamerweise solche in denen nicht alles negativ war???? :evil:


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal- ist es ein Versehen, das hier einige Beiträge von gestern verschwunden sind?
> 
> Vorallem seltsamerweise solche in denen nicht alles negativ war???? :evil:


Es ist kein Versehen, dass hier Beiträge verschwunden sind. Es sind die, die komplett schwachsinnig und am Thema vorbei waren. Ob negativ oder positiv ist in dem Zusammenhang egal.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

@Andy

Also bei mir läuft es noch .Da ich Gestern noch mal bei der Polizei war um noch mal eine Aussage zu machen, da sagte mir der Polizist das diese MC Mulimedia sehr seriös sein soll das diese Firma so Telefonsexdienstleistung anbietet. Die raten mir zu zahlen,und ich sollte meine Anzeige wieder zurückziehn. Als ich die Bild Zeitung gestern gelesen habe bin ich da auf der Seite gestossen wo die nette Nummern stehen da tauchen aufeinmal diese nummer mit 0176...   0221... auf die ich angerufen haben soll. Also müssten diese nummer schon länger geben habe aber echt kein Plan. Ausser dem sagte mir der Herr Polizist das die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen Müll schreibt . Er habe sich mit denn Kollegen bei Peterberg ausführliche sachen schicken lassen über siese MC Multimedia.Und das 1000 de Anzeigen gegen diese Firma bestehn. Also ich werde mal zum Anwalt gehn . Ist denn Irgendeiner schon weiter Als ich??


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Juni 2005)

Diebels-Alt schrieb:
			
		

> da sagte mir der Polizist das diese MC Mulimedia sehr seriös sein soll das diese Firma so Telefonsexdienstleistung anbietet.


Ein Telefondienstleister der in einem Postfach wohnt und nicht im Telefonbuch steht? Also ich bitte Dich...


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juni 2005)

Dass die die Polizei MCM als seriös einstuft, wurde schon mal von jemanden behauptet, dessen jetzt nicht mehr da ist. Sehr, sehr zweifelhaft , dass ein Polizist sowas behaupten würde.

Zur Einschätzung von MCM das hier:
http://www.vzsa.net/zeige_artikel.php3?id=1107


			
				VZ Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Abzocke mit Rechnungen
> Firma MC Multimedia fordert 30,00 Euro für eine kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spirale99 (30 Juni 2005)

Hmm, da muss ich dann wohl auch noch einmal meinen Senf zugeben bezüglich der tollen Angaben der Polizei.
Bereits ca. März hatte ich u.a. mit der Reg. Behörde, Polizei vor Ort und ein 10 minuten Tel. Gespräch mit der Betrugsabteilung der für Fulda zuständigen Polizeibehörde geführt.
Der Beamte dort erzählte seine Geschichte zu MCM wie ein Tonband. Kein Wunder, nach seiner Auskunft würden dort täglich etliche Leute Anrufen und Sie könnten eigentlich einen neuen Beamten einstellen nur für MCM Bearbeitung. Ich will das ganze jetzt nicht wieder komplett hier wiederholen, das Fazit aber war : MCM ist schon seit langer Zeit aktiv mit solchen Sachen (nicht unbedingt unter diesen Namen), man hat schon lange ermittelt aber Sie noch nie verdonnern können, und diese 30 Euro Sache wäre legal, da ein Tonband auf die Kosten hinweisen würde und man zur Bestätigung eine Taste drücken muss. Ich sollte keine Anzeige machen (weil es legal wäre seiner Ansicht nach) und die 30 Euro Gebühren (die jetzt natürlich mittlerweile schon erheblich angestiegen sind) anstandslos BEZAHLEN!
Soviel zum Thema "Polizei - dein Freund und Helfer". Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Leute auf den "guten Rat" der Polizei hören und einfach bezahlen.
Ach ja, die Reg. Behörde sagte mir Sie können in diesem Fall auch nix machen -"Nehmen Sie sich einen Anwalt, Einschreiben mit Wiederspruch und Verbraucherzentrale".
Und unser Dorfsheriff hier hatte sich die "Rechnungen" mal kopiert und wollte Sie weiterleiten bzw. sich schlau machen - nie wieder was von gehört (wohlgemerkt, ich habe keine SCHRIFTLICHE Anzeige gemacht).

Naja, ich habe nix bezahlt und werde auch nix bezahlen. Keine Anzeige, keine Antwort/Einspruch an MCM bzw. AllInkasso geschrieben (kostet nur unnütz Geld) - ich warte auf den wohl nie kommenden gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Das ist mein weg .... zu dem mir auch ein befreundeter Anwalt geraten hat. Er hatte mal einen kurzen Blick auf die "Rechnungen" geworfen und hatte danach Tränen in den Augen - vor Lachen. Mehr brauch ich wohl nicht sagen .......


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Juni 2005)

Petersberg ist übrigens ein Ortsteil von Fulda und zwar der östliche (sagt mein Routensystem).


Mit dem Petersberg in Bad Hersfeld hat das nichts zu tun, außer dass dort vermehrt Fragen nach einer Firma mit der Bezeichnung MC Multi* auflaufen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon interessant, denn soweit ich sehen konnte waren da Meldungen von jemanden dabei der TSW kennt- genauer kennt , dort mal gearbeitet hat oder sowas...


Sorry, aber wenn so Beiträge auf einmal verschwinden drängt sich schon der Verdacht auf das hier wilde Panik gemacht wird...

Ich werde mich wohl dann lieber direkt nochmal mit der Polizei in Verbindung setzen und deren Rat dann folgen ....


----------



## Timster (30 Juni 2005)

Diebels-Alt schrieb:
			
		

> ... da sagte mir der Polizist das diese MC Mulimedia *sehr seriös* sein soll ... Und das *1000 de Anzeigen* gegen diese Firma bestehn. ...


Womit der Widerspruch perfekt ist? Oder Tausende einfach nur zu verblendet sind, um zu erkennen, dass eine Handvoll völlig verkorkster Rechnungen und haarsträubender Mahnungen die Seriösität dieser Firma natürlich unzweifelhat belegen?


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber wenn so Beiträge auf einmal verschwinden drängt sich schon der Verdacht auf das hier wilde Panik gemacht wird...


Panik? Wo und warum? Sorry, aber die Ratschläge hier lauten in der Regel: Ruhe bewahren und mal schön abwarten, da TSW/MCM im wesentlichen heiße Luft produzieren. 


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich wohl dann lieber direkt nochmal mit der Polizei in Verbindung setzen und deren Rat dann folgen ....


Frag Dich doch erstmal selbst, ob Du tatsächlich auf Dein Betreiben hin eine Ware von TSW/MCM bezogen hast und vorab über deren Preis informiert worden bist. Falls ja, dann Zahlen, falls nein, so würde ich nicht der Polizei diese Entscheidung überlassen, sondern dem gesunden Menschenverstand bzw. allenfalls Deinem Anwalt.


----------



## redmaster1234 (1 Juli 2005)

*mc multimedia*

Jack T  schreibt in seinem  letzten  Beitrag:*Frag Dich doch erstmal selbst, ob Du tatsächlich auf Dein Betreiben hin eine Ware von TSW/MCM bezogen hast und vorab über deren Preis informiert worden bist. Falls ja, dann Zahlen, falls nein,*  .Was  heisst den auf  das eigene Betreiben ,  das heisst doch nicht die  Nummer angerufen zu haben,  selbst wenn  einem da eine Tonbandstimme  sagt das der Anruf  30€  kostet, und man  eine Taste  drückt  ,hat man trotzdem noch keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen,  wenn man auch noch nicht einmal  seine Adresse dort hinterlassen hat??


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2005)

redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> ??


Nehme an der Jack_T hat lediglich die Emoticons oder Ironi-Tags vergessen.

Aber eines sollte auf jeden Fall einleuchten: bei derartigen "Geschäftsmodellen" ist es mEn üblich, durchaus legale Gewinnpraktiken mit bedenklichen zu vermengen. Ruft doch mal die bislang bekannten Nummern an - ihr erreicht derzeit lediglich ein Band mit dem Hinweis, sich mit einer Kurzwahlnummer zu bedienen, siehe hier, und die Folgepostings. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass man heute nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann, was zum Schadenzeitpunkt tatsächlich  gelaufen ist, wenn es die Geschäftsbetreiber nicht glaubhaft und nachweisbar darlegen.


----------



## Timster (1 Juli 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was heisst den auf das eigene Betreiben,  das heisst doch nicht die Nummer angerufen zu haben, selbst wenn  einem da eine Tonbandstimme sagt das der Anruf  30€  kostet, und man  eine Taste drückt , hat man trotzdem noch keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen, wenn man auch noch nicht einmal seine Adresse dort hinterlassen hat??


Ob mit dem Drücken einer Taste des Telefons - in der hier vorliegenden Konstellation - ein Vertrag geschlossen werden kann, der im Zweifel vor Gericht Bestand hat, kann ich als juristisch gänzlich Ungebildeter und Unerfahrener nicht entscheiden. Selbst wenn es prinzipiell möglich ist, wäre es wahrscheinlich schwer nachzuweisen, wer genau das Telefonat geführt hat. Zumindest, falls der Anschluss nachweislich mehreren Personen zugänglich ist. Darüber hinaus kann man ja z.B. beim Versuch, die Leitung zu schliessen, auch versehentlich eine falsche Taste drücken etc. ...

Unabhängig davon würde mir mein Rechtsempfinden schon nahelegen, eine Zahlung in Erwägung zu ziehen, falls ich *willentlich und um den Preis wissend* die Taste gedrückt hätte, und falls die versprochene Leistung auch erbracht wurde . Definitiv nicht zahlen würde ich alle Mahngebühren, die das normale Maß übersteigen und die sich auf Dinge beziehen, deren Notwendigkeit und Angemessenheit von TSW/MCM nicht schlüssig begründet werden kann. Aber nochmals: Dies ist keine Einschätzung, die auf juristischem Sachverstand basiert.


----------



## redmaster1234 (1 Juli 2005)

*Mc Multimedia hat einen  Namen!*

Also ich habe den ganzen Schriftverkehr den ich bis jetzt hatte , an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda  weitergegeben,und habe  heute folgendes  Schreiben  erhalten.  Hoffe ihr könnt die  Datei laden. Bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt.Sorry  musste Namen schwärzen

_alle persönlichen Daten und AZ editiert, siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Timster (1 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia hat einen  Namen!*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und habe heute folgendes Schreiben  erhalten. Hoffe ihr könnt die Datei laden. ...


*Oh, oh. Bitte nimm die Datei schnell wieder raus und stell sie mit ausgeblendeten Namen wieder ein.*


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia hat einen  Namen!*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> *Oh, oh. Bitte nimm die Datei schnell wieder raus und stell sie mit ausgeblendeten Namen wieder ein.*


done 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

Guten morgen allerseits.

Ich werde mich hier mal als Stammkunde von TSW outen.

Ich werde dort bei jedem Anruf bevor irgendetwas weiteres überhaupt unternommen wird IMMER von den Kosten informiert!Obwohl mich die Damen dort mittlerweile kennen.
Desweiteren informieren mich die (sehr netten) Damen darüber in welchem Zeitraum ich bitte bezahlen sollte.

Ich hatte bisher nicht einmal Probleme mit dieser Firma und meine Wünsche werden absolut erfüllt.


----------



## Timster (2 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich hier mal als Stammkunde von TSW outen. ...


 Ne, Outen ist das nicht. Du schreibst hier anonym einen Beitrag und behauptest Stammkunde bei TSW zu sein. Das kann keiner nachprüfen.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich werde dort bei jedem Anruf *bevor* irgendetwas weiteres überhaupt unternommen wird IMMER von den Kosten informiert! Obwohl mich die Damen dort mittlerweile kennen. Desweiteren informieren mich die (sehr netten) Damen darüber in welchem Zeitraum ich bitte bezahlen sollte. ...


Dann genießt Du wahrscheinlich als Stammkunde einen besonderen Spitzenservice?


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte bisher nicht einmal Probleme mit dieser Firma und meine Wünsche werden absolut erfüllt.


Gratuliere, schön für Dich! Wie kommst Du dann überhaupt an dieses Forum? Einfach mal so nach TSW gegoogelt?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

Ich wurde auch früher immer über Kosten informiert.Heute kenne ich die Preise.
Hierher gekommen bin ich durch einen Bekannten, der weiß das ich dort gerne mal anrufe und der auf dieses Forum gestoßen ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde auch früher immer über Kosten informiert.Heute kenne ich die Preise.
> Hierher gekommen bin ich durch einen Bekannten, der weiß das ich dort gerne mal anrufe und der auf dieses Forum gestoßen ist.


Bestellte Claque, oder was?


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juli 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Bestellte Claque, oder was?


Mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit   

ww


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2005)

*Mc-Multimedia Petersberg*

Hallo!
1. Wenn ich sowas lese wie den Bericht von Seite 8 vom 02.07. um 9.29 Uhr dann platzt mir der Kragen!!!!!
Wie kann man nur so Sch....gesteuert sein und dort regelmäßig anrufen und sich als "fan" ausgeben----unbegreiflich----
2. Zur Fortsetzung von meinem Bericht von seite 6 "Pucky" hat sich jetzt folgendermaßen geändert:
Nachdem ich meine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht habe ,habe ich am Montag einen Termin bei der Kripo-Duisburg. Aber nach telefonischer Absprache mit dem Kripobeamten wüßte auch er nicht was ich machen solle da ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zum angeblichen Anruf ,der am 12.11.2004 um 21.06 gewesen sein sollte,habe.
Daraufhin bin ich sofort zum Anwalt gegangen. 
Der macht jetzt ein Schreiben fertig und schickt es zum Postfach da es ja keine Adresse von der "Firma" gibt.
Er meinte das sich das Thema MC Multimedia dafür für mich erledigt hat.
Falls noch schreiben kommen sollten was er aber nicht glaube dann soll ich ihm sie bringen.Ich will hoffen das er recht hat.
Dann habe ich noch bei Sat.1 angerufen.
Da die "Firma" sich ja telefonisch immer als Sat1 callcenter ausgibt, habe ich dort nachgefragt was sie gedenken zu machen und da wurde mir gesagt das das thema MC Multimedia schon bei denen in der Rechtsabteilung liegen würde.


----------



## Antidialer (2 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dort bei jedem Anruf bevor irgendetwas weiteres überhaupt unternommen wird IMMER von den Kosten informiert!Obwohl mich die Damen dort mittlerweile kennen.
> Desweiteren informieren mich die (sehr netten) Damen darüber in welchem Zeitraum ich bitte bezahlen sollte.



Das ist gelinde gesagt Unsinn.

Ich hab dort schon mehrfach angerufen (versehentlich mit Absicht ) und nach 2 bis 10 sec wieder aufgelegt. Informationen über die Preise gab es nie, sondern lediglich die Ansage, wenn man den Tarif noch nicht kennt, solle man eine Taste drücken. Unterlässt mal das, weil man den Tarif zu einer normalen Festnetznummer kennt, geht es dann gleich los mit dem "Programm". 

Das pikante an der Sache: [...] Meistens meldet sich dann eine Frauenstimme und verspricht einen gewonnenen DVD Player oder eine Digicam oder ähnliches. Allerdings sind die Anrufer sehr lasch. Kein Vergleich mit ATS, die es mindestens 5 mal (ca 2 Stunden lang) versuchten. Die Damen versuchen es ein einziges Mal, hat man kein Interesse an einer Digicam (weil man keinen PC hat zb) wird das Gespräch sehr schnell beendet. Daneben kommen die Anrufe zum Teil Wochen später. Alles in allem ziemlich schlampig.

*[Virenscanner: Passage vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## Danny (4 Juli 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo zusammen,
mir geht es genauso wie euch auch.
Am 26.01.05 habe ich die nummer 0911/2350791 angerufen. Nach 43 sekunden habe ich wieder aufgelegt. Ein paar tage später flatterte eine Rechnung ins Haus der Firma MC MULTIMEDIAin Höhe von 30,0Eur. Habe dann die Handynummer angerufen die auf der Rechnung Stand (0160/93392405). Hatte da eine Dame dran der ich das geschildert habe. Sie sagte dann zu mir das ich das natürlich nicht Zahlen brauch und soll grad die Rechnung und eine Kopie des Einzelnachweises der Telekom an das Postfach zurückschicken und es hätte sich damit erledigt. Dann am 21.03.05 kam die erste Mahnung in höhe von 60Eur. Wieder habe ich dort angerufen und die Dame am Telefon gehabt. Sie sagte mir das da wohl ein Fehler in der Buchhaltug passiert seie, solle es nochmal zurückschicken und es hätte sich damit erledigt. Also weider kopiert und zurückgeschickt.
Dann am 19.04.05 gings weiter da kam die nächste Rechnung Von 152,80Eur. Die Firma MC MULTIMEDIA hätte dann noch Prüfungen angestellt. Zum Beispiel Personalstammblatt da steht dann was drauf von Vorsätzlichem Betrug,Strafanzeige und Beweismittelprüfung:b,d und g keine Ahnung was das zu bedeuten hat. Ich wollte wieder da Anrufen da stand dann auche eine andere Handynummer drauf (0179/8128473). Leider geht da keine Mensch ans Tel. Weder die eine Nummer noch die andere. 
Am 21.06.05 kam dann auch ein Rechnung von der Allinkasso München die wollen 197,08Eur haben. Habe eben mit der Inkasso Telefoniert und gesagt bekommen das er mir da keine Auskunft geben kann und ich die Rechnung bezahlen soll. 
Der Hammer die Firma geht mir echt auf die Nerven. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Soll ich mit dem ganzen Krempel zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten oder warten was noch passiert?
Danke euch im Vorraus
Mfg Danny


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2005)

Lies´ doch einfach mal einige Seiten zuvor und mache Dir selbst Dein Bild über die weitere Vorgehensweise.

Die Betroffenen posten hier gerne, was ihnen passiert ist, machen sich aber nicht die Mühe, die bisherigen Erkenntnisse und Empfehlungen anderer zu schmökern.


----------



## Timster (4 Juli 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Alles in allem ziemlich schlampig.


 Das kann ich nur Bestätigen. Das Solideste, was ich im Rahmen meiner Bekanntschaft mit TSW in die Finger bekommen habe, war das Schreiben von Allinkasso. Auch wenn die Beträge darin nur entfernt Ähnlichkeit mit denen hatten, die mir von TSW großzügig in Rechnung gestellt wurden. Aber daran ist wahrscheinlich die Buchhaltung von TSW schuld. Wenn es die gibt?  Die Schreiben von TSW sind bzgl. Orthographie, Aufbau, Layout und Inhalt eine ziemliche Katastrophe. Das Highlight war das sog. "Personalstammblatt". Schade nur, dass wohl trotzdem genug Leute darauf reinfallen und um des lieben Friedens willen Zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2005)

*mcmultimedia, part x?!*

Also das ist ja wohl der absolute Hammer!! So viele!
Ich wurde angerufen, da ich angeblich eine Digicam bei einem Gewinnspiel von SAT1 in Zusammenarbeit mit e-bay gewonnen hätte und war natürlich auch blöd genug, meine Adresse rauszurücken.
Das diese MCMultimedia doch dermaßen weitverbreitet ihre [] Methoden [] anwendet, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Habe bisher auch die Zahlung verweigert, wie der Verbraucherschutz mir angeraten hat.
Aber kann man denn gegen solche "Firmen" nicht irgendeine gemeinsame Klage machen? Ich kenn mich da nicht aus, aber ich denke, wenn man nicht als Einzelner klagt, erzielt man da eher eine Wirkung.

*[Virenscanner: 3 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Timster (5 Juli 2005)

*Re: mcmultimedia, part x?!*



			
				lisa22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das ist ja wohl der absolute Hammer!!


Kann man so sagen! Willkommen im Club 


			
				lisa22 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber kann man denn gegen solche "Firmen" nicht irgendeine gemeinsame Klage machen? Ich kenn mich da nicht aus, aber ich denke, wenn man nicht als Einzelner klagt, erzielt man da eher eine Wirkung.


Nein, bitte >HIER< nachlesen. Aber: Eine Anzeige wäre in Erwägung zu ziehen. Denn auf diesem Wege bringt die Masse vielleicht doch Bewegung rein.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2005)

Was mich mal interessieren täte, wie argumentieren die, das jeder bereitwillig seine Adresse rausrückt? Wenn ich an keinem Gewinnspiel teilnehme, wieso wollen die mich dann plötzlich mit einem Gewinn beglücken?
Bei Verbindung mit E-Bay müsste denen meine Adresse bekannt sein, denn sonst kann ich ja bei E-Bay nichts ersteigern. Warum klingeln da nicht sofort die Alarmglocken? Daher wäre es mal interessant zuhören(lesen) wie man eingelullt wird, das man daraufhin sofort seine Adresse rausrückt.
Oder sind alle einfach so gutgläubig und geben sofort ihre Adresse weiter, wenn ihnen jemand was schenken will? Das kann ich mir aber einfach nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Andidial (6 Juli 2005)

*Auskunftsnummern*

Hab mir gerade die letzten Seiten zu Gemüte geführt. Ich versteh nicht ganz was das mit den 118..-Nummern soll, meines Wissens handelt es sich bei MCM doch um normale Festnetz und Mobilfunknummern. Hab ich was verpasst oder nicht verstanden. Klärt mich mal wer auf.
LG Andi


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2005)

Genau das ist der der Knackpunkt. Du hast ne normale Festnetznummer angerufen und dann will man von dir neben den normalen Telefongebüren noch zusätzlich eine Summe x für Servicedienstleistungen kassieren, weil du ja die Festnetznummer angerufen hast.
Bist du nicht im Telefonbuch zu finden kommen eben die Gewinnversprechen mit Adressabfrage.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2005)

Andidial schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh nicht ganz was das mit den 118..-Nummern soll...


 Du meinst das > HIER < ? Und das hat BT nun ganz gut erklärt:


			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast ne normale Festnetznummer angerufen und dann will man von dir neben den normalen Telefongebüren noch zusätzlich eine Summe x für Servicedienstleistungen kassieren, weil du ja die Festnetznummer angerufen hast.


Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass es gefährlich zu sein scheint, die bislang bekannte Festnetz- oder die Mobilfunknummer so aus Interesse einfach mal anzurufen. Bislang ging ich davon aus, dass die Nummern erst mit dem umsatzbringenden Inhalt verbunden waren, dann kurzzeitig gar nicht erreichbar gewesen sind und nun lediglich ein Band auf anderen Inhalt über die 118**er Kurzwahlnummern verweist.
Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist, dass heute noch nach dem bloßen Anruf zu dieser Bandansage eine Rechnung für irgendeine Inhaltenutzung kommt, dann ist meinem Erachten nach der [] immernoch im vollen Gange und mich wundert, dass sich da niemand verantwortlich zeigt und zumindest mal die Nummern abschalten lässt.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2005)

*MCM*



			
				Tester schrieb:
			
		

> Am 2*.0*.05 wurde ein privater Test unter Zeugen durchgeführt. Der Anruf wurde auf Band aufgezeichnet, die abgehende Telefonnummer wurde nicht unterdrückt. Bei dem Versuch wurde die 0176 – 88 87 6*** angewählt. Entgegen erster Erfahrungen mit dieser Nummer, vom 24.6.2005, wurde dieses Mal nicht auf eine 118** Kurzwahlnummer verwiesen sondern der Anrufer erhielt folgende Bandansage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=109851#109851



> 0221-606085xx
> 
> Hallo MCMultimediageschädigte,
> 
> ...



Abenteuerlich aber nicht unmöglich, blos das WIE wäre schon recht interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Habe die Nr. 0911 / 2350*** angerufen.

Der Ansagetext kommt vom Band. Sollte eine Rechnung kommen, [].

Bitte in jedem Fall eure Erfahrungen hier weiter posten.

Wer nur den Ansagetext abgehört hat und sonst nix , sollte unbedingt Anzeige erstatten.

lg....einer der es weiß

_Rufnummer gekürzt, modaction_


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ....einer der es weiß....


Was weißt Du? werde mal genauer - hast Du Ahnung vom technischen Ablauf oder bist Du rechtlich auf der Höhe?



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... liegt [] vor ... sollte unbedingt Anzeige erstatten.


Die Frage des Nachweises scheint da allerdings an gewisse Grenzen zu stoßen. Die Leute haben eine Bandansage gehört und erhalten nach einigen Tagen oder Wochen eine Rechnung. Wenn die dann bei ihrem Polizeirevier aufschlagen und den Beamten unter Vorlage der Rechnung erzählen, was die vor einiger Zeit erlebt haben, dann ruft das sicher in den meisten Fällen nur ein Stirnrunzeln des Beamten hervor. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in der Regel was aus den Vorgängen gemacht wird - die meisten bundesweiten Anzeigen werden wahrscheinlich nicht mal den Weg nach Fulda finden, sondern unterwegs chancenlos eingestellt.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte in jedem Fall eure Erfahrungen hier weiter posten.


 :dafuer: , genau! Denn womöglich ergeben sich ja Rückschlüsse und zeitnahe Erfahrungen, die hier mitlesenden Strafverfolgern hilfreich bei den Ermittlungen sein können.

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter im Quoting entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

In erster Linie ist der Nachweis der Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Hilfreich sind hierbei der Telekom-EVN und bei sekundengenauer Handy-Taktung von der 1. Sekunde an auch der Handy-EVN.

Aufgrund dessen was ich hier bisher gelesen habe und sonst in Erfahrung gebracht habe, werden auch unterschiedliche Bandansagen verwendet.

Gerade darum ist es wichtig, daß hier alles gepostet wird, was bekannt ist.

Aus Datenschutzgründen könnt ihr mir leider nicht persönlich posten.


----------



## dvill (8 Juli 2005)

Wer benötigt denn den EVN?

Der EVN ist nur für die Telefongesellschaft, den Telefonanschlussinhaber und deren Innenverhältnis relevant.

Wenn irgendwelche Dienstleistungsanbieter meinen, einen Vertrag mit jemandem zu haben, sollen sie dies gegebenenfalls nachweisen.

Es wäre unüblich, wenn jedermann, der keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, hierfür nachweispflichtig wäre und ein Dienstleistungsanbieter diejenigen zur Zahlung verpflichten könnte, die ihre Nichtteilnahme an ihrem Dienst nicht nachweisen könnten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> In erster Linie ist der Nachweis der Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Hilfreich sind hierbei der Telekom-EVN und bei sekundengenauer Handy-Taktung von der 1. Sekunde an auch der Handy-EVN.


Stimmt! Man könnte es sich einfach machen und lediglich den EVN mit der Rechnung vergleichen und hätte da einen der Fehlerquellen, falls gar kein Anruf stattgefunden hat sondern die Rechnung z. B. lediglich wegen eines Telefonbucheintrages erfolgt ist.
Doch was ist z. B. in dem Fall des Testers,  etwas weiter oben? Der hat auch nur eine Nummer angerufen, die sicher nicht geeignet ist, in irgend einer Form einen Vertrag auszulösen. Genauso liegt es auch, wenn Anrufer lediglich auf 118**er Nummern verwiesen werden und dann nur für den Hinweis womöglich eine separate Rechnung erhalten.

Das Ganze kann man (da wir ja hier im Dialer-Hilfe-Forum sind) auch mit den Aktivitäten der Dänen (z. B. > HIER < vergleichen). Die lassen auch eine in Deutschland illegale Technologie laufen, nur um einen Telefonanschlussinhaber eine Rechung präsentieren zu können. Guckt man auf die Website, die (angeblich) den Vertrag ausgelöst haben soll, erfährt man was von dem Preis und einem Eingabebutton bzw. der "O" und "K" Eingabemöglichkeit. Merkwürdig ist dabei aber schon, dass der deutsche Gesetzgeber genau solche Abrechnung von Inhalten im Internet explizit mit dem TKG und den Nebengesetzen und Verfügungen geregelt hat.
Könnte es nicht auch möglich sein, dass im Fall der MCM ein ähnlicher Dialer, parallel zu den Anrufen, im Internet rumschwirrt? Ist es nicht auch möglich, dass zeitlich variabel unterschiedliche Umleitungen den Anrufer zu verschiedenen Inhalten leitet, insbesondere auch, um die Strafverfolger abzuhängen oder irrezuführen (zu verdunkeln)?

Allein der EVN ist zwar schon ein Indiz, sagt aber nicht wirklich viel aus - natürlich außer, wenn gar keine Einwahl in der streitgegenständlichen Zeit drauf steht.

_Jedenfalls fallen mir hier auf einen Schlag 4 verschiedene Modus Operandi ein, die allesamt von Fulda aus geprüft werden sollten._


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre unüblich, wenn jedermann, der keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, hierfür nachweispflichtig wäre und ein Dienstleistungsanbieter diejenigen zur Zahlung verpflichten könnte, die ihre Nichtteilnahme an ihrem Dienst nicht nachweisen könnten.


dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, ich verstehe offengestanden die Debatte nicht ganz.
Wer mir eine Rechnung schickt , muß beweisen wofür eine Leistung erbracht wurde und dass sie von mir
bestellt wurde. Schlicht auf Grund eines ( angeblichen)  Telefonanrufes ist das einfach lächerlich. 
(Alle von mir befragten Juristen und Kaufleute haben je nach Temperament entweder den Kopf geschüttelt 
oder schallend gelacht)
Außerdem wird die Masche seit HAS Tagen in unendlichen Variationen durchgekaut und endete 
schon mit Verhaftungen der dafür Verantwortlichen. Bis zum heutigen Tage ist kein einziger Fall bekannt 
der auch nur bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gegangen wäre.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zum heutigen Tage ist kein einziger Fall bekannt
> der auch nur bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gegangen wäre.


Und was ist mit den vielen anderen, die hier nicht posten können/wollen und aus Angst zahlen oder schon gezahlt haben?
Ach, die sind selber schuld???
Nein, hier gilt es Bürgerpflicht zu leisten und mitzuhelfen, die Machenschaften derartiger Firmen einzudämmen.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2005)

Was glaubst du wohl warum ich hier poste? um den Betroffenen ihre recht klare  Rechtsposition zu verdeutlichen. 
erst denken dann posten 

cp


----------



## dvill (8 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, hier gilt es Bürgerpflicht zu leisten und mitzuhelfen, die Machenschaften derartiger Firmen einzudämmen.


Das ist wohl der Grund, warum es dieses Forum gibt und warum hier viele mitarbeiten. Also nix Neues. Das braucht keine Belehrungen.

Ich bezog mich konkret auf


			
				Danny schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte da eine Dame dran der ich das geschildert habe. Sie sagte dann zu mir das ich das natürlich nicht Zahlen brauch und soll grad die Rechnung und eine Kopie des Einzelnachweises der Telekom an das Postfach zurückschicken und es hätte sich damit erledigt.


und die quälende Diskussion danach über den EVN.

Wer mit einem EVN konkret beweisen könnte, den behaupteten Anruf nicht geführt zu haben, hat für sich einen Pluspunkt.

Dienstleistungsanbieter mit angeblichem Vertrag, aber ohne gesicherte Kenntnisse, mit wem sie diesen Vertrag haben, haben vielleicht den frommen Wunsch, aber sicher keinen Anspruch, sich den EVN vorlegen zu lassen.

Vergleichbar wäre die Situation eines Pizza-Bestelldienstes. Die schließen keinen Vertrag mit dem Telefonanschlussinhaber, sondern höchstens mit der anrufenden Person. Die Kosten der Pizzas werden nicht über die Telefonrechnung erstattet.

Ich sehe keinen Grund, dass der Telefonanschlussinhaber für Verträge haften sollte, die andere über sein Telefon mündlich schließen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*

ich schließe mich CP und dvill an, denn das Posting zuvor...


			
				Datengeschützter schrieb:
			
		

> In erster Linie ist der Nachweis der Einzelverbindungsnachweis.


...klang mir zu sehr nach Wimmelei: _"...wenn auf dem EVN die Einwahl draufsteht, dann ist der Anrufer selbst Schuld dran!"_ ...und ganau das kann nicht sein! :evil:


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze kann man (da wir ja hier im Dialer-Hilfe-Forum sind) auch mit den Aktivitäten der Dänen (z. B. > HIER < vergleichen). Die lassen auch eine in Deutschland illegale Technologie laufen, nur um einen Telefonanschlussinhaber eine Rechnung präsentieren zu können.


Na wenn da keine Rückschlüsse entstehen? Man betrachte sich nur mal den Nachbarthread und dort den Hinweis des Gastes!


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> R*F*D* ist ja kein Unbekannter, auch hier nicht...
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6203


Erstaunlicher Weise kommt man über diesen Umweg tatsächlich mal wieder zu den tüchtigen Dänen, genau denen, dänen die Ideen wohl nie ausgehen zu scheinen - und das trotz tiefgreifender Maßnahmen durch die Hamburger StA.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlicher Weise kommt man über diesen Umweg tatsächlich
> mal wieder zu den tüchtigen Dänen, genau denen, dänen die Ideen wohl nie ausgehen
> zu scheinen - und das trotz tiefgreifender Maßnahmen durch die Hamburger StA.


dazu bedarf es doch keiner  großen Ideen ständig neue Briefkastenfirmen zu gründen. 
Die "Idee" ist immer dieselbe. Erinnert an die Hydra, für jeden Kopf den Herkules abschlug 
wuchsen zwei neue nach...
Die StA HAmburg sollte sich mal in der griechischen Mythologie schlau machen  
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydra_(Mythologie)

cp


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Die StA HAmburg sollte sich mal ... schlau machen ...


Und nicht nur die... http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=109289#109289


			
				Diebels-Alt schrieb:
			
		

> ...da sagte mir der Polizist das diese MC Mulimedia sehr seriös sein soll...


, ... das Problem wandert anscheinend von einem Ort zum anderen. Jetzt ist es mal in Fulda und bald sicher wieder woanders. Ob die wohl auch mal nach München kommen?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2005)

Schreibe ja nur was der Polizist mir gesagt hat. Bis jetzt habe ich nichts mehr gehört nach dem ich nach der 3 Rechnung 167,80€ 2 Mahunung . Ich warte weiter ab .No cent bekommen die von mir. Da fahre ich lieber nach Hamburg zur Repperbahn  ich da bekomme ich auch was ich angeblich gemacht haben soll.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2005)

Moin Leute.

ich habe gestern eine rechnung von 30,00 € erhalten.
habe mich gleich geundert warum da keine ust nr. auf dem unproffesionellen briefkopf ist. wo keine ust nr. ist brauch auch nicht bezahlt werden.

ausserdem ist nur eine handynummer drauf keine adresse sondern nur ein postfach.

bin sofort zur polizei gefahren und habe anzeige erstattet, dies solltet ihr auch sofort tun. die schickn das sofort zur staatsanwaltschaft fulda.

sollten bei euch inkassoschreiben kommen, schlage ich vor diese zu ignorieren. den wie bei den anderen schon gesagt, verträge übers telefon, NIEMALS...

also lasst euch nicht verarschen...

wir kriegen sie alle


----------



## Dino (9 Juli 2005)

Moin Moin schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo keine ust nr. ist brauch auch nicht bezahlt werden...


Wo steht das denn??


----------



## A John (9 Juli 2005)

Moin Moin schrieb:
			
		

> wo keine ust nr. ist brauch auch nicht bezahlt werden.


Das ist falsch. *Gucke hier:*

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

Auch mein Neffe hat 2 Mahnungen erhalten zu je 30 Euro.Er hat das natürlich nicht bezahlt und daraufhin folgte erneut eine Mahnung über 152.80.
Er hatte auch vorher einen Anruf bekommen von Ebay er hat eine Digicam gewonnen der Anruf war am Handy und meine Schwester hat die Adresse weitergegeben,die Cam kam natürlich nie an dafür aber die Mahnungen.
Das Handy funktioniert mit Karte und ist nur mit 15 Euro aufgeladen bei Anfrage hat uns Vodafon eine Auflistung geschickt wo auch tatsächlich diese Nummer angerufen wurde.Aber das waren 2 mal 34 cent und die wurden ja direkt mit der Karte abbezahlt.
Also hab ich meine Schwester zur Polizei geschickt und der wollte sich auch darum kümmern und schickte direkt nach Petersberg ein Schreiben und Kopien von der Rechnung,dann kam von da die Antwort also wenn die Nummer auf der rechnung steht wird das wohl so sein das angerufen wurde.Damit war für die der Fall erledigt.
Unser Polizist hat das nun an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergegeben und meine Schwester hat nun einen Rechtsanwalt damit beauftragt (geht über Rechtschutzversicherung).Mein Neffe war schon soweit das er es bezahlen wollte damit er endlich seine Ruhe hat aber ich habe ihm das wieder ausgeredet.
Wir werden sehen wie das weiter geht auf jedenfall wird das nicht bezahlt.
Ich finde das nur von der Polizei in Petersberg schwach,das die sich da nicht weiter darum kümmern.

Ich selbst habe die Nummer auf der Mahnung angerufen da hat sich eine Pia gemeldet und hat Ihre Dienste angeboten daraufhin hab ich aufgelegt
auf meiner Telefonrechnung wurden dafür 0,0299 cent abgezogen.
ich werde wohl weiter nichts mehr bekommen da meine Nummer nicht angezeigt wird und auch im Telefonbuch kein Eintrag vorhanden ist.

Ich werde weiter berichten so bald es was neues gibt.

Viele Grüsse Kehly


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

*Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben*

Hallo Leute,

als bei mir ist es jetzt auch in das Stadium über die zweite Mahngebühr gerückt,...... 
Doch mein Fall ist dennoch bißchen unterschiedlich, wurde zwar wie hier auch öfters schon erwähnt von einer sehr zuvorkommenden Dame angerufen die sich als CallCentermitarbeiterin ausgegeben hat, zwar nicht selber von SAT 1, aber im Auftrag für die. In meinem Fall war es die Digicam, war natürlich etwas misstrauisch weil ich niemals bei SAT1 (geschweige denn irgendwelchen anderen Gewinnspielen) mitgespielt habe. Daraufhin hat sie mir eine Handynummer vorgelesen und meinte ob das nicht meine ist, dies war tatsächlich nicht meine... Aber ich dachte bei mir, ist doch wurscht welche, Hauptsache der Gewinn wird an meine Adresse geschickt... Glück für mich, denn zwei Wochen später kamen drei Briefe, in Höhe von jeweils 30,- €, habe natürlich gleich im Netz nachgeforscht und bin auf die Seite hier gekommen... darauf hin habe ich ein Widerspruchsschreiben verfasst und an die Postfachadresse per Einsschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt... Keine Reaktion nichts... ein Monat später kam die erste Mahnung wieder drei Briefe diesmal in Höhe von jeweils 60,- €, einfach ignoriert bis eben letztes WE die zweite Mahnung kam in höhe von 152,80 € und der Anhang mit dem Stammdatenblatt... s. Forum S. 4 o. 5 dort war mein Einschreiben sehr wohl vermerkt in einem kurzen Satz "leeres Einschreiben erhalten." Jetzt frage ich mich ganz aufgeregt wie konnte der Umschlag leer sein wenn das Postfach und Name nur auf den Widerspruch gedruckt waren, weil ich ein Umschlag mit Sichtfenster für das adressenfeld hergenommen habe...
d. h. der leere Umschlag kann niemals angekommen sein weil überhaupt keine Adresse vorhanden gewesen wäre... 
Nun ja habe jetzt gestern mal Strafanzeige bei der Polizei erstattet,.... 
mal sehen was folgt, ich sehe das ganze mit sehr viel Humor, allerdings ist das mit der falschen Handynummer auch nicht so tragisch bei mir...., 
zufällig arbeitet mein Onkel in einer riesigen Anwaltskanzlei wo auch zufällig zwei Zivilrechtler ihr Wesen treiben, mit denen hock ich mich mal zam und berede was getan werden kann(soll).

Ich appelliere an alle die auf diese Masche reingefallen sind, bitte so schnell wie möglich einen Anwalt einzuschalten, den der Gute Arm des Gesetzes mahlt sehr langsam... Wo hingegen die Anwälte von denen seit Anfang an mit der Situation betraut sind und sich nicht erst in das Thema einarbeiten müssen.

Dy


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Für diejenigen, die noch nicht so weit sind und wissen wollen, was noch kommt, hier eine Aufstellung der Mahnungen:

1. Rechnung (30,- €)
2. Mahnung-1 (60,- €)
3. Mahnung-2 "mit Personalstammblatt" (ca. 150,- €)
4. Mahnung-3 (ca. 160,- €)
5. Inkassodienst-1 (ca. 200,- €) 
6. Inkassodienst-2 (ca. 210,- €) - (mit Hinweis auf gerichtl. Mahn/Vollstr.)
7. Inkassodienst-3 (ca. 220,- €) - ("Letzte Aufford. vor dem Mahnbescheid).

und was kommt jetzt? - Ich bin ja soooo aufgeregt.... 

Grüße,
M.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Also ich habe bis jetzt nichts mehr gehört von dennen nach dem ich nach der 3 Mahnung 167,,80 € Widerspruch eingelgt habe.  Das ist jetzt 1 Monat her kommt bestimmt noch .


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

*Re: MCM*



			
				Tester schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wird auf den Rückruf zur Ermittlung der Anruferanschrift gewartet, da die Bestandsdaten der abgehende Rufnummer nicht veröffentlicht sind.


Da wirst Du lange warten müssen. Wenn die Ziffer 1 nicht gedrückt wird bleibt nämlich das Gespräch nach dem Kostenhinweis (angeblich) kostenlos. Nur wenn das Gespräch über einen gewissen "Schwellwert" hinweg fortgeführt oder nicht beendet wird, erfolgt (abermals angeblich) die Rückverfolgung des Anrufers.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Knight-Dy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich appelliere an alle die auf diese Masche reingefallen sind, bitte so schnell wie möglich einen Anwalt einzuschalten, den der Gute Arm des Gesetzes mahlt sehr langsam... Wo hingegen die Anwälte von denen seit Anfang an mit der Situation betraut sind und sich nicht erst in das Thema einarbeiten müssen.



Es wird hier immer wieder dazu geraten einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Das sollte man sich aber doch überlegen (meiner Meinung nach). Wenn überhaupt sollte man dieses erst nach dem Erhalt eines GERICHTLICHEN Mahnbescheides bzw. bei einem Gerichtstermin machen. Da bleibt für den Anwalt in der Regel auch noch genug Zeit sich zu informieren.
Ich glaube die meisten Leute vergessen hier die Anwaltskosten. Es wird wohl kaum einer hier eine Rechtschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung haben. Teileweise muss auch noch der Mindeststreitwert in den Versicherungsverträgen beachtet werden. Ist bei jedem unterschiedlich, aber es kann durchaus zu einem bösen erwachen kommen wenn man mit der ganzen Sache fertig ist. 
Selbst wenn man die ganze Sache "gewinnt" bzw. keine bösen Brief mehr nach einschaltung eines Anwaltes kommen, wird MC Multimedia bestimmt nicht so schnell, falls überhaupt, die angefallenen Kosten erstatten. [...]
Außerdem sollte man auch noch die anderen Nebenkosten wie (unnötige, weil von MCM eh ignoriert) Einschreiben, Benzinkosten zum Anwalt, Parkhaus, Telefon etc. überdenken. Das kann sich alles auch schon zu einem erheblichen Betrag summieren. Da wäre die 30,- Euro Überweisung die bessere und billigere Lösung bei manch einem gewesen.

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber einen Satz entfernt]*


----------



## Antidialer (12 Juli 2005)

Da gebe ich lieber 60 oder mehr Euro für einen Anwalt aus, als [] Firmen Geld für nicht erbrachte Leistungen in den Rachen zu werfen.

Aber wie schon mein Vorposter schrieb, einen Anwalt würde ich in diesem Fall frühestens bei einem Mahnbescheid einschalten!

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Spirale99 (12 Juli 2005)

Ups - das vorletzte Posting war von mir. Hatte mich nicht eingeloggt.

Ich selber würde natürlich auch eher meinem Anwalt 30,- oder mehr Euro geben bevor ich MCM auch nur einen Cent überweise - keine Frage.

Es schaudert mir nur, wie viele Leute hier mehrere Einschreiben schicken (MC Multimedia, Allinkasso), dann noch dort diverse male auf der Handynummer anrufen, bei der in der Regel gebührenpflichtigen Verbraucherberatung anrufen bzw. schon bei der ersten Rechnung/Mahnung zum Anwalt rennen und so viel Geld ausgeben. Vor allem, weil man in diesem Forum dauernd lesen kann, das man sowieso keine oder nur dumme Antworten bekommt (angeblich leeres Einschreiben usw.)

Meine Telefonkosten betrugen vielleicht 1-2 Euro max. mit Call-by-Call für´s Nachfragen vor einigen Monaten bei der Polizei, RegTP & Co. (weil hier noch keine bzw. wenige Info´s waren) - und das war schon im nachhinein zuviel.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

ich hatte am 17.6. schon mal geschrieben.

Bei uns hat es folgende Wende genommen:

- Auskunft der Polizei: MCMultimedia *sehr* seriös (wohl Standardinfo aus Fulda)

- was ich letztes Mal nicht geschrieben hatte (weil ich es nicht wichtig fand, kommt ja anscheinen öfter vor, s. Knight-Dy) - die Telefonnummer stimmte nicht (eine Ziffer falsch). 

Nun ja, auf unsere Anzeige hin hat die Polizei den Inhaber der Nummer ausfindig gemacht (wir haben versucht dort anzurufen, aber das Telefon liegt wohl auf einem anderen Anschluß, jedenfalls immer nur Wählton), bei der seriösen Firma in Petersberg nachgefragt und voilà hatte der Mann eine Einladung zur Vernehmung im Briefkasten  - als Beschuldigter (Betrug). Denn er hätte unsere Adresse angegeben. Sagt die seriöse Firma MCMultimedia. Von Beweisen diesbzgl. weiß ich nichts.

Das ist ja sowieso so eine Sache - die erste Rechnung kam bei uns nach über 3 Monaten an, da läßt sich nicht mal mehr nachvollziehen, ob die Nummer gewählt wurde (geht nur innerhalb von 3 Monaten), wenn man die Nummern nicht sowieso auf der Rechnung stehen hat.

Der Mann war jedenfalls entsetzt, hat uns glaubwürdig versichert, unsere Adresse nicht angegeben zu haben, hat aber im Laufe der Vernehmung soviel Angst vor den mögliche Folgen und Kosten bekommen, daß er die ca. 150,- bezahlt und uns gebeten hat, die Anzeige zurückzuziehen.

Er hat eben keine Rechtsschutzversicherung und ob er jemals irgendwas von MCMultimedia zurückbekommt -s.o.

Man könnte echt....   
 :bigcry: 

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Chris_74 schrieb:
			
		

> - Auskunft der Polizei: MCMultimedia *sehr* seriös (wohl Standardinfo aus Fulda)


Man sollte dem "Polizisten" ob  solcher "Wirtschaftsauskünfte"  empfehlen  sich an die StA Fulda zu wenden, möglicherweise  erhält er dort den
Kopf gewaschen....


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Die Auffassung, MC Multimedia sei "seriös" wird tatsächlich von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft und der zuständigen Polizei in Fuldo so verbreitet.

Wundert euch also nicht, wenn der "unbedarfte" Wachtmeister auf eurer Dorfdienststelle so was sagt - er weiß es leider nicht besser.

Besteht auf die Anzeige - und - warum habt ihr nicht alle einen EVN von der Telekom oder vom Handyprovider. ES KOSTET DOCH NIX!

(oder habt ihr geheimnisse vor euren Frauen und Freundinnen *grins-grins*)

Also, laßt euch nicht entmutigen und zeigt die MC Multimedia an. Vielleicht wird's dann bei der StA Fulda mal zur Chefsache.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Seltsam, es gibt andere Erkenntnsisse seitens  der StA Fulda, aber das läßt sich ja nachprüfen..


----------



## Lawandorder62 (12 Juli 2005)

Und welche Erkenntnisse wären das?

Sind die vielleicht für alle hier interessant?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110314#110314


			
				GAst schrieb:
			
		

> Chris_74 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...es ist nicht "DER" sondern hiermit möchte ich freundlichst alle behördennahen Poster ersuchen, sich aus diesem Thread etwas zurück zu halten, da "DIE" eine ganz eigene Auffassung der Sachverhalte haben. Insbesondere muss darauf hingewiesen werden, dass Amtsträger dazu verpflichtet sind, Stillschweigen über Erkenntnisse dienstlicher Belange und Informationen zu wahren (353b!).


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

Stasist schrieb:
			
		

> ...es ist nicht "DER" sondern hiermit möchte ich freundlichst alle behördennahen Poster ersuchen, sich aus diesem Thread etwas zurück zu halten, da "DIE" eine ganz eigene Auffassung der Sachverhalte haben. Insbesondere muss darauf hingewiesen werden, dass Amtsträger dazu verpflichtet sind, Stillschweigen über Erkenntnisse dienstlicher Belange und Informationen zu wahren (353b!).


wow , jetzt kommt der  große Behördenmaulkorb, es wäre mal an der Zeit dass alle hier die Klappe halten würden. 
StAs haben es in aller Regel nicht gerne, wenn über angebliche oder tatsächliche  Erkenntnisse 
"geratscht" wird, dazu zählen auch angebliche "Persilscheine"  für Unternehmen 
 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

*mc multimedia*

Hallo zusammen ,habe auch vor kurzem eine Rechnung über 30 euro bekommen! Ich habe diese nummer angerufen jedoch nach 2 sec. wieder aufgelegt! mitlerweile habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen mit der androhung von rechtlichen schritten --- mahngebür nochmal 30 euro=    60 euro gesamtforderung! ICH WARTE MAL AB WAS PASSIERT ODER HAT JEMAND EINEN BESSEREN TIPP FÜR MICH


----------



## Turmfalke (13 Juli 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo !

Ich habe mit erstaunen festgestellt das diese Firma mit Namen MC Multimedia wohl recht viele Leute versucht abzuschöpfen!
Da ich seit einem Monat selber betroffen bin und immer noch auf den Gewinn einer Digicam warte, aber nur mit Mahnungen von der Firma MCM zugetextet werde, habe ich Strafanzeige gestellt und werde das ganze über Rundfunk und Fernsehen publik machen! Mal sehen was sich so tut!
Wie heißt es so schön!:" Aktion gleich Reaktion "  :lol:


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia*



			
				kai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese nummer angerufen ...


Warum eigentlich, was hast Du Dir unter der Nummer erhofft? Woher hattest Du die Nummer?


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Turmfalke schrieb:
			
		

> ...werde das ganze über Rundfunk und Fernsehen publik machen!



Möglichst in der Lokalpresse von Fulda, die wird bestimmt auch in den Amtsstuben gelesen!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

schaut euch das mal an das habe ich hier im netz gefunden

http://www.kriminalportal.de/ratgeber/index_53035.cfm


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia*



			
				kai schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen ,habe auch vor kurzem eine Rechnung über 30 euro bekommen! Ich habe diese nummer angerufen jedoch nach 2 sec. wieder aufgelegt! mitlerweile habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen mit der androhung von rechtlichen schritten --- mahngebür nochmal 30 euro=    60 euro gesamtforderung! ICH WARTE MAL AB WAS PASSIERT ODER HAT JEMAND EINEN BESSEREN TIPP FÜR MICH



genau so wars bei mir auch. habe aber die rechnung heute erst erhalten. habe sofort strafanzeige bei der polizei gestellt.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> schaut euch das mal an das habe ich hier im netz gefunden
> 
> http://www.kriminalportal.de/ratgeber/index_53035.cfm


das entspricht dieser Meldung:
http://www.vzsa.net/zeige_artikel.php3?id=1107



> (VZSA / 20.04.2005) Zahlreiche Verbraucher beschweren sich derzeit bei der Verbraucherzentrale über Rechnungen einer Firma MC Multimedia mit Postfachadresse in 36094 Petersberg. Laut Rechnung sollen die Verbraucher die Rufnummer 0911-23 50 791 von ihrem Telefonanschluss angewählt und eine kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung in Anspruch genommen haben, dafür seien 30,00 Euro per Einschreibebrief an die Postfachadresse in Petersberg oder an die Sparkasse Fulda zu zahlen.
> 
> Der Verdacht einer dreisten Abzockermasche liegt nahe. Für das Ausstellen einer Rechnung genügt keineswegs die Behauptung von einem Telefonanschluss sei ein Gespräch geführt worden, denn Telefonapparate schließen keine Verträge, so Gabriele Emmrich, Juristin der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt. Der Rechnungsaussteller muss nachweisen, dass der Verbraucher tatsächlich eine kostenpflichtige Leistung in Anspruch genommen und einen wirksamen Vertrag zu dem geforderten Entgelt am Telefon abgeschlossen hat.
> 
> Die Verbraucherschützer raten: Nicht zahlen! Von Mahnungen und Inkassoforderungen nicht einschüchtern lassen! Strafanzeige erstatten!


erstaunlich, dass die Verbraucherzentrale zu einer  ganz anderen Einschätzung kommt als
die angebliche  Beurteilung  von Polizei und StA in Fulda

cp


----------



## kehly (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

Heute kam nun erneut eine Mahnung diesmal sind es schon 190 Euro die per Einschreiben bezahlt werden sollen.
Dann steht da noch.#Sie wollen gerichtliche Wege.#
Die sind doch nicht ganz .......
Wir haben nun am Freitag einen Termin beim Anwalt mal sehen was der sagt.
Ich hoffe ja etwas mehr als die Polizei,ich kann das wirklich nicht verstehen das gegen solche Leute nix unternommen wird.
Wenn man von der Polizei einfach wieder nach Hause geschickt wird (mein erster Bericht) und solche Leute dürfen einfach weitermachen. :evil:

Gruss Kehly


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

zu welchem anwalt geht man da am besten ? welches fachgebiet ist das ?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Für diejenigen, die noch nicht so weit sind und wissen wollen, was noch kommt, hier eine Aufstellung der Mahnungen:
> 
> 1. Rechnung (30,- €)
> 2. Mahnung-1 (60,- €)
> ...



 Hallo, jetzt wird es wirklich spannend!
Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden wie es weitergeht!
Kommt er wirklich der versprochene Mahnbescheid, oder wie zu vermuten doch nicht?! Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag!      Da ich noch nicht so weit bin (wie viele andere wohl auch nicht) ist diese Vorschau äußerst beruhigend.


----------



## Investi (19 Juli 2005)

Vielleicht wäre an dieser Stelle einmal eine Zusammenfassung angebracht, denn der Thread zieht sich nun schon seit einigen Monaten. 
Zwischenzeitlich sind so viele Anfragende auf frühere Einträge hingewiesen worden, aber mit 12 Seiten nimmt diese Durchforsterei zwei Stunden in Anspruch.
Dieser Beitrag wird daher etwas länger. Wer jedoch betroffen ist, sollte sich tatsächlich *ALLES* durchlesen und anschließend ggfs. mit seinem Anwalt besprechen. 

1. Rechnungsstellung:
Die Rechnung hat gem. gesetzlicher Vorgaben folgende Inhalte aufzuweisen:
- Name und Anschrift des Rechnungsstellers
- Bei Kapitalgesellschaften die Namen der Geschäftsführer und/oder Vorstände mit jeweils mindestens einem ausgeschriebenem Vornamen, HR-Nummer und Gericht.
- Steuernummer, ersatzweise Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer (USt-ID)
- zu bezahlende Leistung, Preis, Summe
- bei Rechnungen über 100,00 € den Namen und die Anschrift des Rechnungsempfängers
- Gesamtpreis brutto, Steuersatz, Steuerbetrag, Nettobetrag

Die ersten beiden Punkte sind gem. HGB und anderer Vorschriften zu erfüllen (Angaben auf Geschäftsbriefen).


Inkasso
Sollte sich jemand von den Kosten des Inkassodienstes übervorteilt fühlen (dies ist bei den genannten Preisen durchaus nachzuvollziehen), kann man sich beschwerdemäßig an den Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen (www.bdui.de) wenden. Auch wenn Allinkasso kein Mitglied des BDUI ist, kann der Branchenverband wettbewerbsrechtlich einschreiten. Die Einschaltung der Wettbewerbszentrale ist ebenfalls sinnvoll.
Grundsätzlich sind die meisten Gerichte der Ansicht, daß die Kosten für Inkassodienste nicht erstattungsfähig sind. Daher kann in einem Mahnbescheid stehen, was will. Der für das TK-Unternehmen klagende Anwalt kann meist lediglich seine eigenen, gesetzlich geregelten Kosten geltend machen. 
Ein Hinweis an das Inkassounternehmen, daß man Strafanzeige gegen den Rechnungssteller erstattet habe und mangels fehlender ladungsfähiger Anschrift davon ausgehen muß, daß das Inkassounternehmen hinter der Abzocke stehe, hat bei anderen Verfahren ähnlicher Art zur Herausgabe der Daten der Auftraggeber geführt.


Strafantrag
Strafanzeige kann bei jeder Polizeibehörde und jeder Staatsanwaltschaft im Bundesgebiet sowie bei den Konsulaten und Botschaften im Ausland erstattet werden. Diese Stellen sind zur Annahme der Anzeige(n) *verpflichtet*!
Empfehlenswert ist die Anzeige bei der örtlichen Polizei zu erstatten. Diese wird i.d.R. den Anzeigeerstatter nochmals zu einer Zeugenvernehmung laden. Anschließend wird die Anzeige an die zuständige ermittelnde Staatsanwaltschaft (in diesem Fall offensichtlich Fulda) weiterleiten. Alle relevanten Zeugenaussagen sind somit jetzt schon bei der StA. Sollten noch Fragen auftauchen, wird diese über die örtliche Polizei eine erneute Befragung veranlassen. 
Die Zusendung der Strafanzeige direkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft verzögert die Angelegenheit, weil diese nun erst die Polizei vor Ort mit der Zeugenvernehmung beauftragt. Weiteres Vorgehen wie oben.

Wichtig im Zusammenhang mit der Anzeige sind folgende Punkte:
- Anzeige wegen des Verdachtes des versuchten Betruges gem. §263 StGB
- Strafanzeige mit dem Satz "Strafantrag wird gestellt." beenden. 
- In der Anzeige oder spätestens bei der Zeugenvernehmung darauf hinweisen, daß es sich auf Grund der inzwischen durchgeführten Nachforschungen im Internet nahezu eindeutig um "gewohnheits- und gewerbsmäßig begangenen Betrug" handelt. Dies erschwert der Staatsanwaltschaft und der Polizei die Einstellung des Verfahrens. Oftmals werden derartige Anzeigen mit der Begründung, es handele sich um Einzelfälle wegen geringen öffentlichen Interesses eingestellt. Außerdem werden bei diesen Straftaten die Regeln des Datenschutzgesetzes für die Behörden etwas gelockert und der interne Informationsaustausch erleichtert.
- Sollten bereits Einschüchterungsversuche erfolgt sein, dann die Anzeige um den Punkt "Nötigung/Erpressung" ergänzen. Die Einschüchterung kann in der Zusendung des bereits mehrfach genannten "Personalbogens" oder in der Einschaltung des Inkassodienstes bestehen.

Sonstiges
1. Parallel zur Strafanzeige solte man die zuständigen Finanzbehörden einschalten. Unter Zusendung einer Rechnungskopie sollte die Steuerfahndung sehr schnell auf den Plan gerufen werden können.
2. Parallel zur Strafanzeige sollte man die zuständige Ordnungsbehörde/Handelsregister auf die fehlenden Angaben auf den Geschäftsbriefen aufmerksam machen. Rechnungen zählen zu den Geschäftsbriefen, auf denen diese Angaben unter allen Umständen zu finden sein müssen.
3. Da es bereits gefragt wurde: Einschreiben können auch an eine Postfachanschrift gesandt werden. Dem Empfönger wird eine Benachrichtigung ins Fach gelegt, mit welcher er sich die Sendung am Schalter abholen kann. So verfährt der Postbote auch, wenn er niemanden zu Hause antrifft.

*Fazit:
Die Erstattung einer Anzeige ist unter allen Umständen sinnvoll. Allein die Einleitung der Ermittlungen mit Beschuldigtenvernehmung zeigt Betrügern und Abzockern aller Art, daß das Risiko erheblich ist.
Wenn man jedoch keine Anzeige erstattet, besteht die Gefahr, beim nächsten Betrugsversuch mit noch ausgefeilteren Methoden ruiniert zu werden.*

Investi

*Disclaimer:
Die hier gemachten Aussagen stellen keine Rechtsberatung im Sinne des RBerG dar. Sie ersetzen insbesondere nicht die Bewertung des Einzelfalles durch einen Rechtsanwalt oder eine Verbraucherberatungseinrichtung. 
Lassen Sie Ihren individuellen Fall durch einen der Vorgenannten beurteilen. Die vorgenannten Punkte der Zusammenfassung sollten dem Rechtsbeistand helfen, möglichst alle relevanten rechtlichen Grundlagen zu beherzigen. Trotz allem wird durch diese Zusammenfassung kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit erhoben.

*


----------



## kehly (19 Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

also wir waren nun beim Anwalt und der hat an die MC Multimedia einen Brief geschrieben,die haben nun bis zum 30.Juli Zeit sich zu melden,mal sehen was kommt wenn überhaupt was kommt.
Ich schreibe wieder sobald ich was höre.

Viele Grüsse Kehly


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Auch ich bin betroffen,
habe auch eine Rechnung erhalten, über 45,- Euro.
Habe tatsächlich eine 0221..... Nummer gewählt, allerdings nach der Bandansage, das die Kosten für folgendes Gespräch 38,- ... Euro betragen
sofort aufgelegt.
Welche Serviceleistung habe ich denn nun erhalten????
Nach meinem Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, habe ich die nächste Rechnung über 75,- Euro erhalten.
Gibt es eigentlich jemanden, der den Fall ausgesessen hat bis er nichts mehr gehört bzw. bekommen hat oder haben die netten Leute von MC M. soviel  Möglichkeiten einen vor Gericht zu bringen? Eigentlich wollte ich mich gegen die Zahlung währen aber etwas ungut ist mir schon dabei.
Über weitere Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Dade schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich jemanden, der den Fall ausgesessen hat bis er nichts mehr gehört bzw. bekommen hat ...


Dafür ist die Sache noch zu frisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass so eine Forderungssache auch mal im mehrjährigen Bereich abgewickelt werden kann.



			
				Dade schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich bin betroffen, habe auch eine Rechnung erhalten, über 45,- Euro.
> Habe tatsächlich eine 0221..... Nummer gewählt, allerdings nach der Bandansage, das die Kosten für folgendes Gespräch 38,- ... Euro betragen sofort aufgelegt.


Woher hattest Du die Nummer und warum wolltest Du dort anrufen? Diese Frage habe ich anderen auch schon gestellt und warte anscheinend vergebens auf Antworten.


----------



## Investi (21 Juli 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Dade schrieb:
			
		

> [...]oder haben die netten Leute von MC M. soviel  Möglichkeiten einen vor Gericht zu bringen? Eigentlich wollte ich mich gegen die Zahlung währen aber etwas ungut ist mir schon dabei.
> Über weitere Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Ich empfehle Dir auch die Lektüre des Beitrages von Arschtreter im Antispam-Forum

Investi


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2005)

Hallo oms!
Ds für die Info über MCMultimedia.
Ich erhielt, zu meiner Überraschung, von dieser Firma zwei Forderungen über je € 30,00. Ich selber hatte dort zwar nicht angerufen, aber vermutlich ein anderes Familienmitglied. Da ich Dank Eurer Info weiß, daß es sich hierbei um eine dubiose Firma handelt, und somit weiß, wie ich mich gegenüber zukünftigen Zahlungsaufforderungen dieser Firma zu verhalten habe, daher habe ich viel Zeit und Benzinkosten gespart. Nochmals ds.
Da ich ein Internet-Neunutzer bin, eine Frage.
Gibt es eigentlich im Net eine Seite, auf der derartige []nummern, bzw. Firmen aufgeführt sind und auf der man, bei Verdacht [] evtl. weitere Telefonnummern und Firmennahmen eintragen kann?
Ich habe nämlich schon mal, durch meinen Sohn, einen ähnlichen Fall mit der
Audiovisual Telecom Services ( ATS )GmbH, 
sogenannte Hotline-Nr.:
040 (für Hamburg) 39990088
durchgezogen. 
Am 20.01.2004, gegen Mittag, erhielt ich einen Anruf, daß obige Nummer um 08:27 angerufen worden sei.
Da ich erfahren wollte, um was für eine Leistung es sich handelt, für die von uns ein Betrag von € 65,95 ( Mitgliedsbeitrag für einen Monat) verlangt wurde, teilte ich der Anruferin meine Adresse mit. Hierauf erhielt ich eine Rechnung plus Erotikaufklebern mit 190er Nummern. 
Nach Erhalt der Rechnung, suchte ich die Rechtsberatung der hiesigen Verbraucherberatung auf.
( Das kotetet paar €uros, ich glaube umgerechnet ca. 12,00, oder 15,00 DM, ich glaube, das ist ein akzeptabler Preis ). 
Nachdem diese Firma nicht locker ließ, übergab ich die Sache dem Rechtsanwalt dieser Verbraucherberatung. Nach etlichen Mahnungen, Zahlungsforderungen von Rechtsanwälten und Inkassobüros, erhielt ich, Ich glaube Anfang diesen Jahres, von einem mannheimer Inkassobüro einen Anruf. Der Anruferin teilte ich mit, daß ich es eher auf einen Prozeß ankommen lasse, als daß ich die Rechnung dieser Firma begleiche. Hierauf bat sie mich, dieses ihrem Inkassobüro schriftlich mitzuteilen; was ich auch tat. Seit diesem Brief hatte ich, bis jetzt meine Ruhe!
Sollte MCMultimedia, genau so aufdringlich werden, werde ich mit dieser Firma die gleich Sache durchziehen!

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber editiert]*


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2005)

Zwafrie schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ein Internet-Neunutzer bin, eine Frage.
> Gibt es eigentlich im Net eine Seite, auf der derartige Abzockernummern, bzw. Firmen aufgeführt sind ...
> 
> ...der Audiovisual Telecom Services ( ATS )GmbH,
> ...



Ja diese hier!    Nutze mal die Suchfunktion des Forums (oben), da wirst Du zum Thema ATS schnell fündig.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2005)

Zwafrie schrieb:
			
		

> ... einen ähnlichen Fall mit der Audiovisual Telecom Services ( ATS )GmbH


Zur Orientierung mal > HIER < auf die blaue Schrift klicken.

Was macht Dein Sohn eigentlich sonst so, ich meine außer Abrechnungen auszulösen? Ob legal oder nicht legal lasse ich da mal dahin gestellt sein.


----------



## redmaster1234 (22 Juli 2005)

*Mc Multimedia*

Hallo liebe  Mc Multimedia  geschädigten  :x  , habe   gestern am 21.07. auch die dritte Stufe der Máhnungen erreicht , mit  Erhalt  des  ominösen Personalstammblattes , ich hatte vorher per Einschreiben  der Forderung widersprochen und auch den Rückschein erhalten, und  ja auch bereits eine Bestätigung der Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda ,das bereits ein Verfahren gegen die Inhaberin dieser Firma eingeleitet wurde. Aber das scheint die ja anscheinend  nicht abzuschrecken, ich nehme mal an das  es in vier Wochen mit dem ersten Schreiben des Inkassobüros  weitergeht.  Die gehen einem ganz schön auf den Sack .Sollte jemand  schon einmal einen "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid " bekommen haben bitte eine Pn an mich .


----------



## Investi (22 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]und  ja auch bereits eine Bestätigung der Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda ,das bereits ein Verfahren gegen die Inhaberin dieser Firma eingeleitet wurde. Aber das scheint die ja anscheinend  nicht abzuschrecken, [...]



Möglicherweise weiß die Gute noch gar nichts von ihrem Glück. Die Ermittlungsbehörden informieren den Beschuldigten i.d.R. erstmals mit der Ladung zur Beschuldigtenvernehmung darüber, daß ein Verfahren anhängig ist.



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Sollte jemand  schon einmal einen "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid " bekommen haben bitte eine Pn an mich .[...]



Und ein kurzes Posting hier im Forum. Das interessiert andere sicher auch, die sich dann über ihre eigene zukünftige Reaktion klar werden können. Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe, kann man auf die Schädigung einer großen Zahl von Betroffenen durch gewerbs- und gewohnheitsmäßig begangenen Betrug hinweisen, falls es doch zum Verfahren kommen sollte. Außerdem sollte man seinen Anwalt bitten, nach BGH-Entscheidungen zum Thema "Unwirksamkeit von Verträgen, die auf die Begehung von Straftaten ausgerichtet sind" zu suchen.

Investi

P.S.: Der Disclaimer von oben gilt auch für dieses Posting.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2005)

Hab den Link irgendwo schon mal gepostet, aber es schadet ja nicht ihn zu wiederholen:
http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ112203955909699/link195085A.html


> ...
> Das funktioniert folgendermaßen: Von den nichts Böses ahnenden Anrufern wird deren Telefonnummer registriert und per Rückwärtssuche im Telefonbuch die Postanschrift ermittelt. Ist das nicht möglich, erfolgt ein Rückruf unter fadenscheinigem Vorwand, um an die Postanschrift zu gelangen, z.B. dass ein Päckchen nicht zugestellt werden könne, weil die Anschrift unleserlich sei, oder Ähnliches. So gelangt die Firma MCMultimedia an die Anschrift der Anrufer.
> 
> In diesem Falle liegt kein Missbrauch von Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummern vor, weshalb die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post nicht befugt ist, einzuschreiten. Lediglich der Staatsanwalt kann gegen die b...... Firma ermitteln. Deshalb empfehlen Sachsens Verbraucherschützer allen Empfängern der dubiosen Rechnungen von MCMultimedia, umgehend Strafanzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten und sich auch von nachfolgenden Inkasso-Schreiben nicht zur Zahlung nötigen zu lassen.


cp


----------



## Timster (22 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Möglicherweise weiß die Gute noch gar nichts von ihrem Glück. Die Ermittlungsbehörden informieren den Beschuldigten i.d.R. erstmals mit der Ladung zur Beschuldigtenvernehmung darüber, daß ein Verfahren anhängig ist. ...


Die Gute weiß schon lange von ihrem Glück. Aber zu ihrem Glück werden die *Ermittlungs*verfahren mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit immer wieder eingestellt. So zumindest meine Erfahrung. Sollte sich dies inzwischen geändert haben, wäre ich ausgesprochen positiv überrascht, aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben ...


----------



## Investi (22 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zu ihrem Glück werden die *Ermittlungs*verfahren mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit immer wieder eingestellt.



Der Anzeigeerstatter wird i.d.R. von der Einstellung informiert. Er hat dann wiederum die Möglichkeit, dieser Einstellung mit geeigneten Argumenten zu widersprechen. Normalerweise reicht ein Hinweis auf die Vielzahl der Geschädigten und die gewohnheits- und gewerbsmäßige Handlung unter Verweis auf §§98a-d StPO, um den ermittelnden Beamten eine Kontaktaufnahme zu Datenerhebungszwecken mit Verbraucherschutz, Banken, Telekommunikationsunternehmen usw. zu ermöglichen. 
Bei der inzwischen bekannten Vielzahl der Geschädigten (immerhin ist Betrug auchin der einfachen Version bereits im Versuch strafbar) dürfte ein besonders schwerer Fall von Betrug (263, 3 StGB) vorliegen. 

Investi

Disclaimer: siehe oben


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> ... unter Verweis auf §§98a-d StPO, um den ermittelnden Beamten eine Kontaktaufnahme zu Datenerhebungszwecken mit Verbraucherschutz, Banken, Telekommunikationsunternehmen usw. zu ermöglichen.



Oh mein Gott (Investi), wo lebst denn Du? Ein Widerspruch gegen die Einstellung eines Verfahrens ist mEn richtig aber bitte, erwartet davon nicht zu viel! Die Einstellung kommt von der StA und der Widerspruch wird auch dort abgearbeitet, insbesondere dann, wenn das bereits vorhandene Material der polizeilichen Ermittlungen eine deutliche Sprache ausspricht. Die zahlreichen, zeitgleichen Anzeigen tuen mMn nichts zur Sache, denn jeder Fall wird einzeln betrachtet.

@ Investi, da nutzt es nicht mal "_Freitags mit dem BKA zu telefonieren_", denn dort ist ab 14.45 Wochenende und der ganze Tag eigentlich in diesem Sinne! In Wiesbaden interessiert sich bestimmt niemand ernsthaft und schon gar nicht von Amts wegen für diesen Fall.


----------



## Timster (22 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der Anzeigeerstatter wird i.d.R. von der Einstellung informiert. Er hat dann wiederum die Möglichkeit, dieser Einstellung mit geeigneten Argumenten zu widersprechen. ...


Ja, die hat er. Aus eigener Erfahrung: Viel Spass damit! So locker, wie Du das hier darstellst, läuft es leider nicht immer. Die entsprechenden Behörden haben auf so Zeug oft keine Lust, und ihre Methoden Dir dies zu zeigen. Nichts desto trotz möchte ich damit niemand von diesem Schritt abraten.


----------



## Investi (23 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einstellung kommt von der StA und der Widerspruch wird auch dort abgearbeitet, insbesondere dann, wenn das bereits vorhandene Material der polizeilichen Ermittlungen eine deutliche Sprache ausspricht. Die zahlreichen, zeitgleichen Anzeigen tuen mMn nichts zur Sache, denn jeder Fall wird einzeln betrachtet.



Oh, Entschuldigung! Ich vergaß, daß allein durch die Tatsache, daß jeder Staatsanwalt einen Einzelfall zu bearbeiten hat, die Tatsache des großflächig angelegten Betruges an Tragweite verliert. Mein Vorschlag wäre:
1. Wir sparen uns sogar die erste Anzeige, denn nach bisherigen Aussagen wird diese eh eingestellt. Die Ermittlungsbehörden (das BKA ist *keine*) können dann schon am Donnerstag gegen 14:00 Uhr ins Wochenende fahren.
2. Wir richten ein neues Unterforum ein. Für [edit] der in diesem Thread genannten Art werden Telefonnummern und zugehörige Adressen veröffentlich, damit diese sich den lästigen Anruf zwecks Ermittlung von Rechnungsanschriften sparen können.
Für Phisher gibt es einen eigenen Bereich, in welchem Kontonummer, Pins und TANs bekannt gegeben werden. Bitte Kreditrahmen unbedingt hinzufügen.
*Ironie aus!!!*

Es geht hier nicht um die 50 Staatsanwälte, die die Größe des Betruges aus eigener Faulheit nicht erkennen können/wollen, sondern um den einen, der sich die Mühe macht, die Tragweite zu eruieren. Den kann man durch einen Hinweis der von mir im letzten Beitrag genannten Art evtl. doch noch erreichen. Erfahrungswerte gefällig? Kurze PN genügt.
Wer meine Zusammenfassung gelesen hat (und verstanden), wird erkannt haben, daß der Hinweis auf die für 98a StPO maßgebliche gewerbs- und gewohnheitsmäßige Natur der Straftaten bereits für die Strafanzeige an sich empfohlen wurde. 

Ich glaube, Du erwartest zu viel von manchen Ermittlungsbehörden. Meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, daß manche Verfahren den Eindruck absoluten Stillstands erweckten, jedoch nach langer Zeit die Ermittlungen zu empfindlichen Haftstrafen geführt haben. Bei den in diesem Forenystem besprochenen Straftaten handelt es sich sehr häufig um grenzüberschreitende Delikte. Allein dies verzögert die Untersuchungen.

Eines sollte in diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht nochmals herausgestellt werden:
Die Einstellung einer Ermittlung kann aus unterschiedlichen Gründen erfolgen. Allein der Hinweis auf eine Einstellung, weil sich der Beschuldigte im Ausland aufhält, bedeutet nicht immer, daß nichts mehr geschieht. Oft laufen ab diesem Zeitpunkt Amtshilfeersuchen an die Kollegen im Ausland. In dieser Zeit ruhen die Ermittlungen in Deutschland möglicherweise. Sofern es - je nach Sachverhalt - keine Interpol/Europol-Gruppe zu den Straftaten gibt, sind bestimmte Dinestwege einzuhalten. I.d.R. läuft dies von einer Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaft über das Justiz- und das Innenministerium an das Aussenministerium. Dieses wendet sich an die entsprechende Regierungsstelle im Ausland, welche dann wiederum den Amtsweg im eigenen Land einschlägt. Und jede Antwort nimmt den gleichen Weg.

Sofern jedoch Interpol/Europol-Gruppen existieren, die sich mit einem bestimmten Problem beschäftigen, können die Beamten dieser Gruppen direkt miteinander kommunizieren und den langen Weg sparen. 

Derartige Interpol/Europol-Gruppen entstehen jedoch erst, wenn sich herausgestellt hat, daß die Anzahl der Straftaten und die Höhe der Schäden die Formierung rechtfertigt. 

Also lassen wir die Staatsanwälte wurschteln. Jede Einstellung hinzunehmen spart schließlich Steuergelder. Wenn wir unser Geld schon an die [edit]  verlieren, müssen wir nicht noch die Staatskasse mit diesen Lappalien belasten.

Investi
_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
modaction _


----------



## Investi (23 Juli 2005)

*Nachtrag*

Nachtrag: 

Wenn sich genügend Leute breit erklären, ein Schreiben an den Petitionsausschuß zu senden, könnten wir versuchen, die Streichung des 263 StGB zu erreichen. Dieser Paragraph ist eh nur sinnvoll, wenn gegen Verstöße vorgegangen wird. Möglicherweise lassen sich noch weitere "unsinnige" Paragraphen finden. Wir würden somit einen großen Beitrag zur Entlastung der Staatsanwaltschaften leisten. 

Etwas Sarkasmus tut hin und wieder mal gut.

Investi


----------



## Timster (23 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wir sparen uns sogar die erste Anzeige, denn nach bisherigen Aussagen wird diese eh eingestellt. ... Jede Einstellung hinzunehmen spart schließlich Steuergelder. Wenn wir unser Geld schon an die verlieren, müssen wir nicht noch die Staatskasse mit diesen Lappalien belasten. ...


Bitte sorfältig lesen: Niemand hier plädiert dafür, nicht anzuzeigen oder eine Einstellung einfach hinzunehmen. Aber  dabei bitte auf dem Boden der Realität bleiben: Üblicherweise ist das vom Effekt her eine Nullnummer. Die Hoffnung bleibt, dass es die Masse macht, aber ...





			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, daß manche Verfahren den Eindruck absoluten Stillstands erweckten, jedoch nach langer Zeit die Ermittlungen zu empfindlichen Haftstrafen geführt haben. Bei den in diesem Forenystem besprochenen Straftaten handelt es sich sehr häufig um grenzüberschreitende Delikte. Allein dies verzögert die Untersuchungen.


Ja, bei manchen Verfahren mag das der Fall sein. Aber hier geht es um eine kleine Klitsche (1 oder 2 Frau/Mann-Betrieb) in Petersburg und nicht um ein internationales Gangstersyndikat. Hier sind meiner Meinung nach nicht einmal die Dänen mit an Bord. Reine Trittbrettfahrer, Kleinkruscht und unprofessionell, nicht der Stoff, aus dem Staatsanwälte ihre Karrieren basteln.





			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wer meine Zusammenfassung gelesen hat (und verstanden) ...


Bitte den Oberlehrer ausschalten.


----------



## Timster (23 Juli 2005)

*Re: Nachtrag*



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: ... Etwas Sarkasmus tut hin und wieder mal gut.


Dir vielleicht. Ist aber leider auch völlig ohne Mehrwert hier. Kein Grund gleich die Krise zu kriegen, wenn man zu Deinen Postings ein paar Anmerkungen hinterlässt, die Dir nicht so recht passen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Ich finde Deine "Zusammenfassung" ganz ok und auch hilfreich für Einsteiger. Aber hin und wieder zeigt sich die Realität eben in etwas anderer Form. :bussi:


----------



## Investi (23 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bei manchen Verfahren mag das der Fall sein. Aber hier geht es um eine kleine Klitsche (1 oder 2 Frau/Mann-Betrieb) in Petersburg und nicht um ein internationales Gangstersyndikat. [...] nicht der Stoff, aus dem Staatsanwälte ihre Karrieren basteln



Erfolge kann man nicht nur bei der Verfolgung mafia-ähnlich strukturierter Organisationen erzielen. Auch die Verhaftung und Verurteilung von Einzelpersonen ist als Fortschritt zu werten. Ich konnte beispielsweise durch einen Tip (Achtung: alte Rechtschreibung) an die Ermittlungsbehörden die Verhaftung *und Auslieferung* eines Betrügerpaares von den Kapverden an die Bundesrepublik erreichen. Zwischenzeitlich sitzen beide in KL ein und das, obwohl sie Kinder haben. Wohl gemerkt: keine kriminelle Vereinigung, sondern ein betrügerisches Ehepaar.

In Bonn sitzt zur Zeit ein weiteres Pärchen, welches wegen Betruges aus Spanien ausgeliefert wurde, seine Haftstrafen ab. Auch nicht als multinationales Unternehmen tätig, sondern lediglich als Einzelpersonen, die sich gutgläubiger Mittelsmänner bedienten. Ich kann ganz vage Parallelen erkennen.

Ebenfalls in Bonn wartet zur Zeit ein Betrüger auf seinen Prozess, der vor kurzer Zeit aus Thailand an die deutsche Justiz überstellt wurde. Einzelperson.

In London sitzt ein Betrüger seine 8-jährige Strafe ab, der durch Betrug zu einem der reichsten Briten avancierte. Mit 300 Mio GBP stand er eine Zeit lang an 80. Stelle der Reichstenliste. Ausnahmsweise handelte es sich hier um ein Betrugsimperium. Die Opfer konnte man europaweit suchen und finden.

Ohne meine Aufzeichnungen zu bemühen, könnte ich noch mindestens fünf weitere Fälle auflisten. 

All diese Verhaftungen und Verurteilungen erfolgten nicht, weil die Staatsanwaltschaften sich auf dem "freien Markt" nach Fällen umsahen, sondern weil Anzeigen eingereicht wurden und Einstellungsverfügungen widersprochen wurde. Wem das Aufsetzen eines Widerspruches zu viel Arbeit ist, der sollte sich meiner Meinung nach überlegen, ob er andere (z.B. die engagierten Schreiber und Helfer in diesem Forum) nicht mißbraucht, die ihm ihr Wissen, ihre Erfahrungen und ihre Zeit zur Verfügung stellen. 

Berichte über Erfolge bei der Strafverfolgung motivieren Betroffene, sich an die Behörden zu wenden und zeigen den Betrügern, daß empfindliche Strafen drohen. Daß dies evtl. nur einige Kleinkriminelle, sozusagen Einsteiger, abschreckt und die international operierenden Banden bestimmt nicht zu einer Änderung ihrer "Geschäftspolitik" veranlasst, ist mir wohl bewußt. 

In einem Forum wie diesem sollte es vorrangig Ziel sein, den um Hilfe ersuchenden Verbraucher zu motivieren, etwas gegen die Betrüger zu unternehmen. Außerdem sollte ihnen klargemacht werden, daß die Bearbeitung durch die Behörden
1. nicht durch Fingerschnippen erledigt werden kann (Menschen, die das konnten, hießen Hexen und wurden im Mittelalter verbrannt)
2. nicht immer zum gewünschten Erfolg führen muß
3. nicht jedes Schreiben eines Amtes oder einer Behörde das bedeutet, was man auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen glaubt.

Es ist jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht sinnvoll, den hier mitlesenden Betrügern und Abzockern zu sagen: "Ihr müßt Euch keine Sorgen machen. Unsere Aktionen verlaufen alle im Sande. Wir möchten Euch nur mal erschrecken."
Aus diesem Grund auch die eingangs genannten Erfolge gegen Betrüger. Und aus diesem Grund finde ich es auch gut, daß hin und wieder eine Verurteilung (egal, in welchem Land) oder auch nur die erfolgreiche Abschaltung einer Domain hier und in anderen Foren bekannt gegeben wird. 

Investi


----------



## Timster (23 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> ... All diese Verhaftungen und Verurteilungen erfolgten nicht, weil die Staatsanwaltschaften sich auf dem "freien Markt" nach Fällen umsahen, sondern weil Anzeigen eingereicht wurden und Einstellungsverfügungen widersprochen wurde.  ...


Ja. Und hat hier jemand das Gegenteil behauptet? Andere und ich haben hier schon des öfteren genau dazu geraten, und ich werde dies an den hoffentlich richtigen Stellen auch weiterhin tun. Nur zur Info, falls es immer noch nicht angekommen sein sollte: Ich halte mich diesbezüglich auch nicht fein zurück, sondern rate nur zu Dingen, die ich selbst auch gemacht habe/mache.





			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wem das Aufsetzen eines Widerspruches zu viel Arbeit ist, der sollte sich meiner Meinung nach überlegen, ob er andere (z.B. die engagierten Schreiber und Helfer in diesem Forum) nicht mißbraucht, die ihm ihr Wissen, ihre Erfahrungen und ihre Zeit zur Verfügung stellen. ...


Ich weiß nicht, wer hier jetzt angesprochen wird? Falls Du mich meinst, siehe oben. Ich würde mich hier mit markigen Aussagen zurück halten: Nicht jedem fallen solche Sachen leicht. Und ich für meinen Teil würde auch niemand dazu drängeln, und schon gar nicht dumm anmachen, wenn er davor zurückschreckt.





			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Berichte über Erfolge bei der Strafverfolgung motivieren Betroffene, sich an die Behörden zu wenden und zeigen den Betrügern, daß empfindliche Strafen drohen. ... In einem Forum wie diesem sollte es vorrangig Ziel sein, den um Hilfe ersuchenden Verbraucher zu motivieren, etwas gegen die Betrüger zu unternehmen. ...


Ja. Machen wir denn was Anderes? Nur ist es schon fast fahrlässig, wenn man dem Ratsuchenden ein Luftschloss vor die Nase setzt, das dann in der Realität Stück für Stück demontiert wird. Dann ist der Frust so richtig komplett. Und dies hat es im Zusammenhang mit MCM/TSW eben auch schon gegeben (leider scheint die "Bastelmafia" darnieder zu liegen, sonst würde ich Dir den entsprechenden Link geben).


----------



## Investi (23 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Investi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht die gerade passenden Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang reißen. Meine Aussage lautete (siehe insbes. den unterstrichenen Teil): 

*In einem Forum wie diesem sollte es vorrangig Ziel sein, den um Hilfe ersuchenden Verbraucher zu motivieren, etwas gegen die Betrüger zu unternehmen. Außerdem sollte ihnen klargemacht werden, daß die Bearbeitung durch die Behörden 
1. nicht durch Fingerschnippen erledigt werden kann (Menschen, die das konnten, hießen Hexen und wurden im Mittelalter verbrannt) 
2. nicht immer zum gewünschten Erfolg führen muß 
3. nicht jedes Schreiben eines Amtes oder einer Behörde das bedeutet, was man auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen glaubt. *

Somit liegen wir beide wohl ziemlich auf nachbarschaftlicher Wellenlänge. Und wir sollten wohl auch dazu übergehen, unsere - wenn auch leicht unterschiedlichen - Erfahrungen zu bündeln, statt sie gegeneinander auszuspielen. Vielleicht haben unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen oder falsche Ansprechpartner bei den Behörden zu diesen unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen geführt. Aber auf jeden Fall sollten diese Werte sich zumindest zukünftig ergänzen. Dies ist ein Forum *für* den Verbraucher und nicht *gegen* den Staatsanwalt. Die einizigen Gegner hier sollten Betrüger und Abzocker sein. Und eine Zusammenarbeit mit Staatsanwaltschaften ist - wiederum nach meiner Erfahrung - fast immer möglich. Die Beamten in den Ermittlungsbehörden sind über zusätzliche Rechercheergebnisse glücklich und für jeden Ermittlungshinweis dankbar. 

Investi

P.S.: Keine meiner Aussagen richtete sich gegen Dich oder eine andere identifizierbare Person.


----------



## technofreak (23 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				Investi schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Forum wie diesem sollte es vorrangig Ziel sein, den um Hilfe ersuchenden
> Verbraucher zu motivieren, etwas gegen die B... zu unternehmen.


Woraus  ist zu entnehmen, dass das nicht der Fall ist? Ob  sich jemand zur Wehr setzt,  ist jedermanns
eigene Entscheidung. Auch derjenige,  der sich nicht zur Wehr setzen will, hat das Recht dies zu äußern.

Das Forum dient der Information und dem Meinungsaustausch,  nicht der Bevormundung
oder Indoktrination.

Vorschläge betreffend der Gestaltung, Zielsetzung  und Führung des Forums: siehe Impressum 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php

tf


----------



## redmaster1234 (24 Juli 2005)

*mc multimedia*

Also ich erhoffe mir von meiner Anzeige gegen diese Firma auch keine Wunder , aber  wenn keiner was machen  würde  ,wären diese B....ger  sich sicher  immer so weitermachen zu können, ich denke halt nach dem Motto "Steter  Tropfen hölt den Stein"  , ich selbst werde die Sache jetzt erstmal aussitzen  und darauf hoffen das sich der Spuk nach dem sogenannten letzten Schreiben vor der Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids  von selbst beendet.  Da diese Schreiben ja bei mir  in Abständen von vier Wochen eintrudeln  habe ich wohl noch ca  3 Monate Spass damit sozusagen :bigcry:  .   Naja  vielleicht hats  die Brüder  bis dahin ja auch erwischt .  Die Hoffnung  stirbt zuletzt .Aber dieses Forum hat mir auch geholfen meine Entscheidungen zu überdenken,denn nach dem zweiten Brief hätte ich fast schon gezahlt  nur um meine Ruhe zu haben, aber dann habe ich mir gedacht für so ne [edit]  Geld zu bezahlen ,dann machen die immer so  weiter . Und das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.

_modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo Leute und "Mitbetroffene",
mein Sohn ist der MCM im Dezember 2004 auf den Leim gegangen. Es ist einigermaßen schade, dass die ganzen Info's sich auf mehrere Threads verteilen. Kann man die nicht irgendwie zusammenführen? Dann könnte evtl. durch gemeinsame Aktivitäten mehr erreicht werden - und vor allem könnte verhindert werden, dass irgendjemand nur einen Cent zahlt!?
Hier mein aktueller Stand: Wir sind jetzt bei den Allinkasso-Rechnungen angekommen. Aufgrund der Allinkasso-Rechnungen vom Juli 2005 folgen jetzt - wie von mir gegenüber MCM angekündigt - weitere Schritte:
Schreiben an Finanzamt Fulda
Schreiben an Gewerbeamt Fulda
Schreiben an IHK Fulda
Schreiben an BV Inkassounternehmen
Als beonderes Schmankerl habe ich mir jetzt überlegt, die Schreiben und übrige Aufwendungen in Rechnung (25 EUR/Brief) zu stellen (zu Gunsten bedürftiger Dritter). Diese Forderungen sind dann mindestens so berechtigt wie die von MCM! Mal sehen was dabei herauskommt!? Im übrigen werde ich die Sache bis zum Gericht verfolgen!
Gruß
Fiel2005


----------



## redmaster1234 (24 Juli 2005)

*Mc Multimedia*

Also Fiel 2005  ich will dir ja nicht den Glauben an deine Forderungen nehmen  ,aber eigentlich muss dir bzw  deinem Sohn die Firma Nachweisen das er  eine "Serviceleistung " oder was auch immer in Anspruch genommen hat und nicht umgekehrt , die Kosten  für die Schreiben würde ich mir auch sparen, ich hätte einmal widersprochen und Strafanzeige bei der Polizei  bzw  ein Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda geschickt, die Firma  versteckt sich ja hinter ihrem Postfach  bzw  hinter den Inkassounternehmen , wie gesagt wenn einer  wirklich mal einen "Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" erhalten sollte bitte sofort posten.


----------



## Timster (24 Juli 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				fiel2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Als beonderes Schmankerl habe ich mir jetzt überlegt, die Schreiben und übrige Aufwendungen in Rechnung (25 EUR/Brief) zu stellen (zu Gunsten bedürftiger Dritter). Diese Forderungen sind dann mindestens so berechtigt wie die von MCM! ...


Hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber dann nach der Lektüre von "Katzenhais" Informationen >HIER (zweites Posting)< davon Abstand genommen. Wenn ich selbiges richtig verstanden habe, dann hast Du damit nur eine Chance, wenns vor Gericht geht. Aber um ein bischen Druck aufzubauen, kann man es ja mal versuchen.





			
				fiel2005 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Schreiben an BV Inkassounternehmen ...


Für was steht das "BV"? Bei mir ist übrigens seit 5 Monaten Ruhe, nachdem ich an Allinkasso geschrieben habe (nach deren erstem Schreiben). Zunächst dachte ich, die hätten bzgl. MCM/TSW generell Vernuft angenommen, aber offensichtlich haben die mich einfach nur vergessen.  Wahrscheinlich haben sie gemerkt, dass doch viele Leute zahlen, wenn sie auf den Plan treten. Arrrh :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

BV steht für "Bundesverband", da ist Allinkasso zwar nicht Mitglied, aber evtl. mögen die nur "schwarze" Schafe, die bei ihnen Mitglied sind. D.H., der BV könnte evtl. wettbewerbsrechtliche Verstöße erkennen und gegen Allinkasso vorgehen.

Gruß
fiel2005


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> ... seit 5 Monaten Ruhe, nachdem ich an Allinkasso geschrieben habe (nach deren erstem Schreiben). Zunächst dachte ich, die hätten bzgl. MCM/TSW generell Vernuft angenommen, aber offensichtlich haben die mich einfach nur vergessen.


Das ist aber wirklich lustig! Bei uns hat die ganze Sache im Februar 2005 angefangen. Glücklicherweise gab es da schon einschlägige postings, weshalb ich sozusagen präventiv Allinkasso anschrieb und vor einer Beteiligung an den offenbar _[edit ]_ Aktivitäten von MCM warnte. Leider hat es nicht geholfen. Daher werde ich nun auch gegen Allinkasso vorgehen, soweit es mir möglich ist. Ob Allinkasso Dich vergessen hat Jack_T vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, wäre aber schade, wenn das nicht einmal vor einem Gericht geklärt werden würde - oder!?
Gruß
fiel2005

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Stasist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine etwas sachlichere Diskussion wäre sicherlich angebrachter. Der ganz normale - zumeist saudämliche - Steuerzahler wird ja auch höflich behandelt und betitelt.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

Jacky Chan schrieb:
			
		

> Eine etwas sachlichere Diskussion wäre sicherlich angebrachter. Der ganz normale - zumeist saudämliche - Steuerzahler wird ja auch höflich behandelt und betitelt.


Erstaunlich , da erzählt jemand was von sachlicher Diskussion  und tituliert die meisten  Steuerzahler als dämlich
wenn das nicht absurd und abstrus ist ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Help!

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Jetzt warte ich seit drei Wochen auf den Anruf der "SAT1" oder "Pro7"-Gewinnhotline *grins*, aber bis jetzt tut sich nix. Auch sonst habe ich noch keine Rechnung.

Aus den bisherigen Postings geht eigentlich hervor, daß das etwas schneller geht. Haben "DIE" mich vergessen *freu* oder kommt da noch was *nochmehrfreu* ???

Hat jemand genaue zeiten, wie lange diese Bandansage bis zum Kostenhinweis dauert bzw. sich die "Dame" meldet?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand genaue zeiten, wie lange diese Bandansage bis zum Kostenhinweis dauert?


 Bis zum Kostenhinweis sind es etwa 20 Sec. - eine Dame (oder besser eine natürliche Person) meldete sich beim "Tester" gar nicht. Das Band lief dann immer weiter und angeblich soll erst nach 30 Sekunden (also nach der Preisangabe) das System der MCN den Anruf mitloggen. Ob das Analysieren der Anrufe nur bei Festnetzanschlüssen vorgenommen wird, hat bislang hier noch niemand geklärt - ich gehe davon aus, dass Anrufe von Handy´s von vornherein ausgefiltert werden.


----------



## Spirale99 (29 Juli 2005)

Nicht wirklich, bei mir wurde ein Handy benutzt. Der Gewinnanruf kam etwa 3 Wochen später.


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2005)

Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Handy .... Gewinnanruf kam etwa 3 Wochen später.


Der ist dann beim Tester aber überfällig.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2005)

hallo liebe user

ich möchte euch meinen fall schildern:

ich habe auch diese 0911.....angerufen, weil...(und hier hast du mal einen grund)....ich neugierig war und ein telefonsex ohne 0190 mal ausprobieren wollte. Ja, jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich die weitere 118** gewählt habe, aber ich ich glaube nicht ! Jedenfalls bekam ich dann den ersten Brief mit 30 EUR Forderung. Meine Mutter hat sofort bei der Telekom angerufen und die haben gesagt, dass man auf keinen Fall zahlen soll, da die Nummer 0911 per Telefonrechnung gezahlt wird. Stimmt ! Wir haben auf die Rechnung mit Einzelverbindungsnachweis gewartet und inzwischen kam der Brief mit den 60 Eur. Wir haben einen Brief geschrieben und die Kopie der Telefonrechnung beigelegt. Anscheinend hat dies MC Multimedia nicht groß interessiert. 

Jedenfalls, als ich dann von der Klassenfahrt zurück kam, teilte meine Mutter mir mit, dass ein Brief mit mittlerweile 190 EUR Forderung kam. Meine Mutter wollte zur Polizei und eine Anzeige erstatten.

Dann waren wir ein paar Tage später auch und der Polizist dort hat echt davon abgeraten, eine Anzeige zu erstatten, da dies nach hinten losgehen könnte und ich dann auf der Anklagebank säße, weil ich sie dann als Betrüger bezeichen würde.

Wir haben dann doch keine Anzeige gemacht und später hat meine Mutter mit der Polizei in Fulda gesprochen und der meinte plötzlich, es gab bis jetzt kein Fall, der bis zum Gericht kam. Wir sollten nur einen Widerspruch schreiben und abwarten. 

Wie froh ich bin, dass ich diesen Thread gefunden habe. Ich dachte echt, wir müssten jetzt zahlen. Ziemlich komisch diese Firma, total underground !

Wir haben jetzt auf einen 4. Brief, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass jetzt nichtsmehr kommt, schon ein Monat her vom letzten Schreiben.

Aber ich versteh die Polizei nicht, warum die nicht wolten, dass wir Anzeige erstatten. Die meinten irgendwie auch, sie konnten es immer nachweisen, dass man dort angerufen hat. *confus* !!!  :roll: 

naja, was sagt ihr zu meinem fall?!!!


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch diese 0911.....angerufen, weil...(und hier hast du mal einen grund)....ich neugierig war und ein telefonsex ohne 0190 mal ausprobieren wollte.


Danke!



			
				white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ...naja, was sagt ihr zu meinem fall?!!!


Naja, mit etwas Vorsicht lässt sich dazu schon einiges schreiben - allerdings bin ich persönlich etwas unsicher bei der Beurteilung, wer Du bist, white soul!



			
				white soul schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich die weitere 118** gewählt habe, aber ich ich glaube nicht !


Die Kosten für die 118**er Nummer würden auch mit der Telefonrechnung erhoben werden. 



			
				white soul schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben einen Brief geschrieben und die Kopie der Telefonrechnung beigelegt. Anscheinend hat dies MC Multimedia nicht groß interessiert.


Warum auch, die begründen ihre Forderung ja mit der Verbindung lt. Einzelverbindungsnachweis - das ist für der Beweis, dass angerufen worden ist.



			
				white soul schrieb:
			
		

> Dann waren wir ein paar Tage später auch und der Polizist dort hat echt davon abgeraten, eine Anzeige zu erstatten, da dies nach hinten losgehen könnte und ich dann auf der Anklagebank säße, weil ich sie dann als Betrüger bezeichen würde.


Nicht Betrüger sondern Vortäuscher einer Straftat.



			
				white soul schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben dann doch keine Anzeige gemacht und später hat meine Mutter mit der Polizei in Fulda gesprochen und der meinte plötzlich, es gab bis jetzt kein Fall, der bis zum Gericht kam. Wir sollten nur einen Widerspruch schreiben und abwarten.


Habt ihr ja mit dem Brief bereits getan und die Aussage aus Fulda beruhigt ein bisschen mein aufgebrachtes Gemüt.



			
				white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ....die Polizei .... meinten irgendwie auch, sie konnten es immer nachweisen, dass man dort angerufen hat.


Eben, anhand des Einzelverbindungsnachweises - die MCM und die Behörden sprechen anscheinend die selbe Sprache (verständnismäßig meine ich), siehe auch Absatz 4.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2005)

reducal

bist du selber auch betroffen? habe jetzt leider nicht genau ales hier gelesen?


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2005)

Nein, bin nur aufmerksamer Beobachter und Analyst.


----------



## Timster (30 Juli 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe auch diese 0911.....angerufen, ...


Was heisst das genau? Hast Du den "Service" tatsächlich in Anspruch genommen oder nur mal die Ansage angehört und dann aufgelegt?


			
				white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wir haben jetzt auf einen 4. Brief, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass jetzt nichtsmehr kommt, schon ein Monat her vom letzten Schreiben. ...


Hier trügt das Gefühl aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach. Am Inkassobüro wirst Du wohl nicht vorbeikommen.


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, bin nur aufmerksamer Beobachter und Analyst


@ Reducal:  Hab ja schon immer geahnt, dass Du ein Profi bist!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2005)

ich bekam nicht mal diesen hinweise, dass ich 30 Eur zahlen müsste, ich habe das davor nicht gewußt, also hat mir auch keiner bescheid gesagt bzw. mich darauf hingewiesen

bei mir kam so eine gewiße tina und dann hab ich aufgelegt.

naja: darf man auch den leuten auf die Fresse hauen, wenn die Inkasso fordern und wircklich hier her kommen ?   

oh man, wie diese Frau noch so am Telefon getan und sich mit mir "gefreut" hat, dass ich ne kamera gewonnen habe *grrrr*  :x


----------



## sascha (30 Juli 2005)

> naja: darf man auch den leuten auf die Fresse hauen, wenn die Inkasso fordern und wircklich hier her kommen ?



Wenn Du meinst...


----------



## Timster (30 Juli 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekam nicht mal diesen hinweise, dass ich 30 Eur zahlen müsste, ich habe das davor nicht gewußt, also hat mir auch keiner bescheid gesagt bzw. mich darauf hingewiesen ...


Hast Du irgendeine Taste gedrückt, um direkt "zu den Mädels" zu kommen, und damit auch evtuelle Hinweise zu den Kosten abgewürgt? Falls dem so wäre, würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle tatsächlich etwas zurückhalten, was eine Anzeige angeht, und versuchen, die Sache auszusitzen (Ratschlag eines juristischen Laien). Unabhängig von der Frage, ob jemals ein Gericht die eigentliche Forderung anerkennen würde, bin ich mir sicher, dass die Gestaltung der "Mahngebühren" seitens MCM/TSW keine Chance auf Bestand hat.



			
				white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wircklich hier her kommen? ...


Die kommen im Allgemeinen nicht vorbei, sondern rücken Dir auf dem Briefweg oder telefonisch etwas professioneller auf die Pelle, als MCM/TSW das macht.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2005)

Ich warte immer noch es sind jetzt gute 6 Wochen her wo ich denn letzten Brief bekommen habe. Nach dem Brief hatte ich endlich mal Wiederspruch eingelgt. Warte jetz von D2 auf eine Antwort habe ma gefragt ob die auch von Callya Kartten eine Verbindungsnachweis machen  könnten . Von April 7.04.05 , Mal gucken was da steht um 0:04 wo ich da angerufen habe


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2005)

also....ich habe keinen service in Anspruch genommen bzw. kein Telefonsex geführt 

von 30 EUR hab ich nix gewußt, ich denke, und das ist mir jetzt richtig klar geworden, dass kein vertrag bestand


----------



## Timster (31 Juli 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe keinen service in Anspruch genommen bzw. kein Telefonsex geführt  ...


Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Du bist doch bei der "gewissen Tina" gelandet. Ich frage mich, wie diese Landung zustande kam. Mein bisheriger Eindruck war eher der, dass dazu mehr als nur ein Anruf nötig ist. Dass z.B. in der Ansage zum Drücken irgend einer Nummertaste aufgefordert wird, falls man weitermachen will etc.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

bei mir hat nur eine ansage gesprochen und ich habe auch keine Taste gedrückt......die polizei hat dort nochmal zum Test diese Nummer gewählt und dann kam eine Ansage: 

Hallo hier ist Tina, leider bin ich grade nicht da, aber hier noch eine Geheimnummer: 11838 (oder so...)


----------



## Timster (31 Juli 2005)

@ white soul: Klick. Danke. In dem Fall ziehe ich meine Einschätzung von oben zurück: An Deiner/Eurer Stelle würde ich eine Anzeige ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen. 


			
				white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ... die polizei hat dort nochmal zum Test diese Nummer gewählt und dann kam eine Ansage: ...


Würde mich doch sehr interessieren, ob MCM *diesen* Anruf auch in Rechnung gestellt hat. Oder sich per Gewinnansage nach der Adresse erkundigt hat.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

naja.....anzeige hin oder her....selbstjustiz wär mir lieber   

ne, aber mal im ernst, irgendwie meinte die polizei halt auch, dass sie mich verklagen könnten wegen unterstellung einer straftat.....aber das würde ja nicht für die klappen oder?   :roll: 

naja, einfach abwarten, zum Glück hab ich euch gefunden, denn ich war so sauer auf mich, dass ich nicht gleich die 30 EUR bezahlt habe


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2005)

Hallo erstmal ,

wir haben auch eine Mahnung (*keine erste Rechnung*) über 60 EUR von dieser Firma erhalten. Nun haben wir das Problem, dass auf dem EVN der Telekom tatsächlich diese Nummer steht. Wir waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber beim friseur (habe sogar den Kassenzettel noch). Wie können wir dann anrufen, wenn keiner zuhause war?????? keiner kommt bei uns rein. 

Außerdem lautet die Rechnung auf meinen Vater, unser Telefonanschluss ist aber geschäftlich und läuft auf meine Mutter. da dürfte/müsste die Rechnung doch auf meine Mutter lauten, oder????

Ich verstehe das alles nicht..... und wütend bin ich darüber auch. Immer muss man sich mit so nem mist rumschlagen. Leider haben wir keine rechtsschutzversicherung (war immer in planung-jetzt bräuchte ich sie).  :evil: 

Am besten wäre also ne strafanzeige zu stellen u. alles ignorieren??


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2005)

LinaG schrieb:
			
		

> Nun haben wir das Problem, dass auf dem EVN der Telekom tatsächlich diese Nummer steht.


welche Nummer? bitte poste nur die Vorwahl und  die ersten Ziffern. Falls du dich anmeldest 
könntest du auch die volle Nummer an einen der Admin/Mods per PN schicken.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2005)

Wir sollen die 0911/2350-XXX angerufen haben. Auf unserer Rechnung äh Mahnung (wir haben ja nie ne Rechnung erhalten) ist die Rufnummer 060/93392-XXX für Rückfragen angegeben, leider keine Handynummer. Da geht aber niemand ran. 

Kann diese Rechnung üerhaupt auf jemanden aussgestellt sein, der eigentlich keinen Telefonanschluss hat? (Der Anschluss läuft ja schon seit üer 2 jahren auf meine Mutter).


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2005)

linaG schrieb:
			
		

> Kann diese Rechnung üerhaupt auf jemanden aussgestellt sein, der eigentlich keinen Telefonanschluss hat? (Der Anschluss läuft ja schon seit üer 2 jahren auf meine Mutter).


Rechnungen kann jeder auf jeden ausstellen. Ob sie berechtigt sind, ist eine völlig andere Frage.
Ein verbindliche Einzel-Rechtsauskunft darf hier nicht erteilt werden (unerlaubte Rechtsberatung) 
Was ich in  einem  solchen Fall tun würde, wäre schlicht die Ablage P und ganz gelassen 
auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten.
Da bedarf es lediglich eines  Kreuzchens und dann käme die Stunde der Wahrheit.
Seltsamerweise habe ich (und die Verbraucherzentralen) noch nie davon gehört, dass es dazu gekommen ist. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> linaG schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja das seltsame. Der Anschluss lief früher auf ihn. Aber wie gesagt, seit über 2 Jahren nun schon auf meine Mutter. Ach und da fällt mir noch ein, das sind dann auch unterschiedliche Adressen. Der Anschluss ist ja geschäftlich und läuft über eine andere Adresse. Tja, da werden wir wohl abwarten, was weiteres auf uns zu kommt...


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2005)

das da oben war ich  :lol:


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja das seltsame. Der Anschluss lief früher auf ihn. Aber wie gesagt, seit über 2 Jahren nun schon auf meine Mutter.


Dann hat die nach der Adresse recherchierende Detektei wohl noch eine alte Klicktel oder so.


----------



## redmaster1234 (1 August 2005)

*Mc Multimedia*

Also  bei mir war es  so  ,ich hatte diese 0911/2350xxxxx  Nummer angerufen ,weil in der Zeitung was  von einer  Flatrate  stand  ,Telefonsex so oft du willst ,  aber ohne Preisangabe ,  natürlich war  niemand persönlich dran, sondern es lief nur ein billiges  Tonband , es  war ein Hinweis dabei das man die "2"  drücken sollte  wenn man nähere Informationen haben möchte ,als ich die 2 gedrückt habe ist das Tonband trotzdem weitergelaufen, es war eine Unterhaltung zwischen einem Mann und einer Frau  , so ziemlich das schlechteste was man sich vorstellen kann einfach ein billiges  Wi.....tonband .Sicher sagte am Anfang eine Stimme einen Preis nämlich "Dieser Anruf kostet sie 30 €  als Flatrate"  Ich habe mich noch gewundert ,weil ja meine Adresse bzw mit mir persönlich nicht gesprochen wurde, wie das Geld eingefordert werden sollte  ,hab mich dann mal bei Google umgesehen und wurde dann auch auf dieses Forum aufmerksam. Die scheinen ja viele Maschen zu haben  mit dieser  0911 Nummer  von wegen  "Tina" und so  die gabs bei mir nicht, Naja  ich werde es aussitzen auch wenn die  Briefe  nerven.


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2005)

aber du hast doch einen service in anspruch genommen oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> aber du hast doch einen service in anspruch genommen oder?


jo, hat sich einen Anrufbeantworter angehört.  Wie naiv bist du eigentlich oder willst du provozieren? 

cp


----------



## redmaster1234 (1 August 2005)

*Mc Multimedia*

Nein white Soul ich habe keinen Service in Anspruch genommen ,ich habe mir lediglich ein  Tonband angehört , und nach 6 minuten aufgelegt ,weil es lächerlich war . Wenn das ein Service sein soll  ist es ein teurer Spass  5€  pro Minute schaffen noch nicht mal  die einschlägigen  0190er  Nummern.  Das ist ne  billige Abzocke mehr nicht .


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil in der Zeitung was  von einer  Flatrate  stand  ,Telefonsex so oft du willst ,  aber ohne Preisangabe ....


Genau so eine Annonce suche ich! Kannst Du sie besorgen oder besser noch einscannen mit Erscheinungsdatum und Name der Zeitung und dann hier veröffentlichen? Ggf. natürlich auch nur per PN, für mein kleines Archiv.


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

*MCM*

Hallo,

hab grade das 4.Schreiben bekommen von MC Multimedia. Sie verlangen 190€ oder sie leiten gerichtliche Schritte ein.
Am besten ist ich warte wieder ab, oder?

Diesmal ist es sogar die selbe Summe wie im 3.Schreiben.
Ich geh davon aus, dass immer noch keiner vor gericht musste oder?

sobald sich was neues tut, geb ich bescheid.

servus

Andy


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2005)

Genau so würde ich es an Deiner Stelle auch machen.


----------



## kehly (3 August 2005)

Hallo,

ne vor Gericht war sicher noch niemand. (Denk ich mal)

Unser Anwalt hat noch keine Antwort bekommen der hatte ne Frist gesetzt bis 31.08.
Mal gespannt ob da noch was kommt.

Ich meld mich wieder.

Gruss


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

Hallo Leute

habe auch heute meinen 4. Brief bekommen !

Und der lautet so:

Sehr geehrter Telefonanschlußinhaber,

trotz mehrmaliger Mahnung/Zahlungsaufforderun haben Sie für das von Ihrem Telefonanschluß geführte Telefonsexgespräch (???) keine Zahlung geleistet.
Das werden wir nicht weiter hinnehmen. (oooh )
Wir gehen davon aus, dass Sie gerichtiliche Schritte wünschen.
Sollten Sie jedoch Weiterungen vermeiden wollen, geben wir Ihnen hiermit letztmalig Gelegenheit zur Zahlung des vollständigen Betrages von EUR 190 für die in Anspruch genommene Dienstleistung (inkl. Verzugsschaden + Folgekosten)

.....

MC Multimedia

-> irgendwie macht das mir schon Angst


----------



## Captain Picard (3 August 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> -> irgendwie macht das mir schon Angst


wieso? der nächste logische Schritt  wäre (der im übrigen im normalen Geschäftleben nach der 2. erfolglosen Mahnung  
erfolgt) der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid. Von dem hat noch nie jemand etwas gelesen oder gehört.
Selbst für diesen IMHO unwahrscheinlichen Schritt reicht es aus den Wisch mit  dem Kreuzchen 
an der richtigen Stelle innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückzuschicken..

dann käme die Stunde der Wahrheit, auf die bestimmt viele hier  wirklich gespannt wären.
Sprich:  ein deutsches Gericht würde sich der Sache annehmen, davon haben wir nun schon garnichts gehört 
(alles Konjunktiv)  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene!

Auch ich habe das vierte Brieflein erhalten, da ich mich auch etwas im Mahn-und Vollstreckungswesen auskenne kann ich die bisher getroffenen Aussagen nur bestätigen.
Ich bin sehr froh darüber das es diese Seite gibt, denn es erleichtert mir ungemein die Tatsache mit solch einer unverschämten  und dreisten Masche konfrontiert zu sein.
Bleiben wir gespannt wie es weitergeht und halten wir uns weiterhin auf dem Laufenden.
Auch wenn ich es nicht zu persönlich nehmen möchte beunruhigen und nerven mich diese Schreiben auch tierisch, allein die gewählten Formulierungen sind für einen Laien durchaus beunruhigend und grenzen zumindest aus subjektiver Sicht an den Tatbestand der Nötigung.
Ich fühle mich jedenfalls genötigt!
Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag und alles Gute.


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

irgendwie ist das schon belästigung !

hätte ich einen guten anwalt oder wär selber einer, hätt ich auf die Briefe gespuckt und sie verbrannt und denen gleichzeitg [edit]  :argue:

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, modaction _


----------



## m64er (4 August 2005)

*Schreiben von Inkassobüro*

Hallo, 

habe hier nicht alle Artikel gelesen. Kann dazu nur folgendes sagen. 
Ich habe irgendwann dieses Jahr, es war glaube ich im Mai oder Juni von "SAT1" einen Anruf erhalten, ich habe eine Digitalkamera gewonnen. Man nahm meine Adresse auf und seltsamerweise erhielt ich keine Kamera  

Ende Juni beikam ich von einer Firma MC Multimedia eine Rechnung über ein Telefonsexgespräch vom 23.03 ... Rechnung über 130,-- inkl. Mahngebühr. Ich hatte bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einmal etwas von dieser Firma gehört. 

Ich rief die angegebene Rufnummer, eine Handynummer im Briefkopf, an und erreichte wiederum seltsamerweise niemanden. 

Jetzt schrieb ich einen Brief, in dem ich das Gespräch bestritt und forderte die Firma auf, mir eine Rechnungsaufstellung zuzusenden. 

Heute erhielt ich dann vom Inkassobüro ALLINKASSO, München die Aufforderung 234,10 Euro zu löhnen. 

Finde das Forum hier hilfreich und nützlich! 

m64er


----------



## Timster (4 August 2005)

*Re: Schreiben von Inkassobüro*



			
				m64er schrieb:
			
		

> ... Jetzt schrieb ich einen Brief, in dem ich das Gespräch bestritt und forderte die Firma auf, mir eine Rechnungsaufstellung zuzusenden. ...


Wenn Du gar kein Gespräch geführt hast - bitte per EVN nachprüfen! -, dann hast Du wirklich alle Freiheiten der Welt: Entweder Du lässt die Damen und Herren von MCM und Allinkasso völlig links liegen (spart Zeit) oder Du lässt es so richtig krachen (macht Spass). Auf jeden Fall ist eine Anzeige in Erwägung zu ziehen.

@ white soul: Ich kann ja Deinen Ärger verstehen, aber Du tust dem Forum keinen Gefallen, wenn Du hier den Barbaren raushängst.


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Hallo Forenmitglieder,

ich habe ebenso einen Brief erhalten mit der Forderung von 60 €.
Ich habe zuvor sicher auf dieser Nummer (0234-6406 _[edit]_) angerufen. Text der Anzeige "Hol ihn raus und ruf an"... Fand ich lustig und hab angerufen, da keinerlei Preisangabe in der Anzeige vermerkt wurde (BlitzTip, Ausgabe 28 vom13/07/05).
Den Telefonhörer habe ich auch gleich  (nach ca. 1 Minute) aufgelegt, weil das Gespräch (Band) zwischen einer Frau und einem Mann sehr langweilig angefangen hat.
Ich habe mir, weil gleich suspekt, die Zeitung aufgehoben (Beweise gesichert). Ohne Preisangabe ist davon auszugehen, dass man ein nationales Festnetzgespräch nach Bochum führt.
Jedenfalls werde ich jetzt Strafanzeige erstatten und der Firma ein Schreiben zukommen lassen, in welchem ich darauf hinweise, dass ich die Zahlung verweigere.

Rechtlich hat der Betreiber keine Chance!

Ich freue mich schon auf das Feedback von MCMultimedia  

_Rufnummr editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2005)

Hanswurst schrieb:
			
		

> ...Fand ich lustig und hab angerufen, da keinerlei Preisangabe in der Anzeige vermerkt wurde (BlitzTip, Ausgabe 28 vom13/07/05).


Ein kostenloses Anzeigenblatt im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Schreibe doch bitte mal, welches Exemplar genau (z. B. Verteilungsungsgebiet) damit ich es nachbestellen kann, da es eine Vielzahl an verschiedenen davon gibt.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 August 2005)

http://www.blitztip.de/pages/3102.jsp


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Die Frankfurter Ausgabe...

Habt ihr bereits ein Muster für ne Strafanzeige?

Gerne kann ich auch die Anzeige zukommen lassen...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

Hanswurst schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne kann ich auch die Anzeige zukommen lassen...


Scan sie doch (falls  möglich ) und stell sie hier als Attachment rein , dazu müßtest du dich aber anmelden 
(tut nicht weh und kostet nichts) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Hallo oms!
Hat schon mal jemand etwas vom lautlosen Telefonsexquicki gehört?
Gibt es anscheinend nur bei MCMultimedia.
Anscheinend hat jemand aus meiner Familie bei MCM angerufen und nach ca. 1 bis 11/2 Minuten wieder aufgelegt, weil er nicht weitergeleitet wurde.
Mit Datum vom 01.08.2005 erhielt ich, nach vorangegangener Rechnung von MCM eine Mahnung. 
Vom Stil her fast so schlimm, wie eine, von Äusländern für Deutsche verfaßte Gebrauchsanweisung.
In der Mahnung stand u.a. “ Von Ihrem Telefonanschluß aus wurde eine Telefonsex-Serviceleistung in Anspruch genommen . . .“
Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, was ist das für ein Telefonsex, bei dem man eine Minute lang nichts hört?
Ist das ein lautloser Quicki? Oder was?
Kann mir jemand diese Frage beantworten?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

hi

tja bei mir ist das auch so ähnlich, bei mir im vierten brief steht sogar, dass ich ein Gespräch geführt haben soll. Sorry, aber ich habe jetzt vor ein paar Monaten in der 11. Klasse noch gelernt, dass ein Gespräch eine Kommunikation bezeichnet, wo mindestens 2 Individueen beteiligt sein sollten. (??????)


andere frage:

Wie weit kann eine Firma wie MC Multimedia im Gericht kommen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit kann eine Firma wie MC Multimedia im Gericht kommen ?


Als Besucher in jede öffenliche Sitzung, ansonsten (das ist jetzt langsam schon eine tibetanische 
Gebetsmühle)  nicht bevor sie nicht eine gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid losläßt, dem widersprochen wurde 
und dann  Klage einreicht  und vor  dem Gericht  die Forderung begründet.

Alles das ist offensichtlich bisher noch nie geschehen.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

aha....das heißt, das gerichtmuss es erst erlauben???

aber an sich machen ja MC Multimedia nichts illegales oder?!


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Hallo oms!
Zu der Sache mit dem Mahnbescheid noch eine Anmerkung.
Erhält eine Person vom Gericht einen Mahnbescheid zugesandt, so muß sie innerhalb eine Frist, ich glaube von 14 Tagen, gegen diesen Bescheid Einspruch erheben, da sie anderenfalls diesen Bescheid anerkennt. 
Soweit mir bekannt ist, kann sich jeder Hans und Franz so einen Lappen in jedem Schreibwarenladen besorgen und diesen dann durch das Gericht an den sogenannte Gläubiger schicken lassen. - Auch MCM -!
Im Fall von MCM wäre wohl mehr so eine Angstmachgebärde.
Wichtig bei dieser Sache ist vor  allen Dingen, daß man die, auf dem Mahnbescheid angegebene Einspruchsfrist einhält; denn sonst geht der Ärger erst richtig los!

Übrigens!
Ich stelle mich gerne als Zeuge zur Verfügung. Ich habe mich ebenfalls dazu entschlossen, gegen diese Firma Anzeige erstatten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> aha....das heißt, das gerichtmuss es erst erlauben???


11. Klasse = Gymnasium = sieht nicht so sehr danach aus.  
Diese Firma müsste, wenn der Forderungsgegner selbst nach dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid immer noch nicht bezahlt, ein Gericht am Wohnsitz des dann Beklagten anrufen (zur Klärung bemühen).



			
				white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber an sich machen ja MC Multimedia nichts illegales oder?!


Dei Geschmäcker sind verschieden, Ansichten und Rechtsauffassungen auch. Ob sich letztendlich ein Verdacht bestätigt, sollte eben mal von einem Gericht oder zumindest von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft möglichst abschließend geprüft werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

Zwafrie schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Sache mit dem Mahnbescheid noch eine Anmerkung....
> Ich habe mich ebenfalls dazu entschlossen, gegen diese Firma Anzeige erstatten.



Betrifft Mahnbescheid 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986

Bitte beachten.: Strafanzeige gehört.  wie der Name schon schon sagt zum Strafrecht und  hat nichts
 mit den zivilrechtlichen Forderungen zu tun. Auch wenn der  strafrechtliche Aspekt  erfolglos bleiben sollte,
 hat das nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit den zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen zu tun. Das ist eine völlig andere Veranstaltung.

Das Zivilgericht würde wissen  wollen, wie die Forderung begründet wird. Alles andere ist Nebensache.

cp


----------



## Timster (4 August 2005)

Zwafrie schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, was ist das für ein Telefonsex, bei dem man eine Minute lang nichts hört? Ist das ein lautloser Quicki? Oder was? Kann mir jemand diese Frage beantworten?
> ...


Nö. Ist aber auch eine völlig irrelevante Frage . Wenn Du eine 0190-Nummer anrufst und 1 Stunde lang den Hörer anschweigst, dann hast Du eine saftige Rechnung zu begleichen. Und zwar zu Recht. Die Frage ist, ob Du im Vorgang hinreichend über mögliche Kosten aufgeklärt wurdest, oder generell, ob so wie von MCM - zumindest implizit - behauptet, per Anruf einer Nicht-Mehrwertnummer und Anhören eines Bandes überhaupt ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande kommen kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, ob Du im Vorgang hinreichend über mögliche Kosten aufgeklärt wurdest, oder generell, ob so wie von MCM - zumindest implizit - behauptet, per Anruf einer Nicht-Mehrwertnummer und Anhören eines Bandes überhaupt ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande kommen kann.


Die Frage ist, warum MCM das nicht ganz schlicht und einfach von einem Gericht klären läßt.
So würde ich das von jemandem erwarten, der sich seiner  Sache angeblich so sicher ist...

cp


----------



## Kroemer (4 August 2005)

*Telefonmitschnitte?*

Ich recherchiere gerade für den Mitteldeutschen Rundfunk (MDR) zum Thema "MC Multimedia". Ich habe auch schon jede Menge Fakten gesammelt, bin jedoch noch immer auf der Suche nach folgenden Dingen: 

*
1. Hat irgend jemand der vielen Betroffenen hier im Forum eventuell eines der Telefonate (vor allem die Ansage, die gleich zu Beginn des Anrufes erfolgt) auf Tonband/am Computer etc. mitgeschnitten?

2. Hat irgend jemand hier im Forum eine Rechnung von "MC Multimedia" erhalten, obwohl das Gespräch nachweislich (Einzelverbindungsnachweis) nicht länger als als 20 sek. gedauert hat? (Es ist also keine Weiterleitung erfolgt, sondern es wurde nur die allgemeine Begrüßung angehört)*

Infos bitte per PN bzw. an [email protected]

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!!

Enrico Krömer

_Posting und  Nennung der E-Mail Adresse ist mit Admin abgesprochen. Sascha_


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				Kroemer schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Hat irgend jemand der vielen Betroffenen hier im Forum eventuell eines der Telefonate (vor allem die Ansage, die gleich zu Beginn des Anrufes erfolgt) auf Tonband/am Computer etc. mitgeschnitten?


Ja, kannste aber auch selbst machen - nimm sowohl ein Handy als auche einen Festnatzanschluss ohne Rufnummernübertragung her (vorher abschalten) und versuche Dein Glück. Die Nummern findet man im Kriminalportal (Link einige Seiten zuvor). Mache das Spielchen zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten, mehrmals.


----------



## Kroemer (4 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, kannste aber auch selbst machen - nimm sowohl ein Handy als auche einen Festnatzanschluss ohne Rufnummernübertragung her (vorher abschalten) und versuche Dein Glück. Die Nummern findet man im Kriminalportal (Link einige Seiten zuvor). Mache das Spielchen zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten, mehrmals.



Schon gemacht - nur mittlerweile gibt es bei einigen Nummern die Ansage, dass das Gespräch 60 Euro kostet - genau dieser Hinweis hat vor einiger Zeit angeblich gefehlt. Und das will ich (nicht) hören


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

Zwafrie schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens!
> Ich stelle mich gerne als Zeuge zur Verfügung. Ich habe mich ebenfalls dazu entschlossen, gegen diese Firma Anzeige erstatten.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Hi. Hast du ICQ oder MSN Messenger ?! Wir könnten so immer direkt in Kontakt bleiben, denn einen Zeugen könnte ich vielleicht gebrauchen ^^

_Infos dieser Art nur nach vorheriger  Anmeldung, das Forum  ist kein schwarzes Brett im Supermarkt... 
modinfo _


----------



## Timster (4 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Frage ist, warum MCM das nicht ganz schlicht und einfach von einem Gericht klären läßt. So würde ich das von jemandem erwarten, der sich seiner  Sache angeblich so sicher ist ...


Nicht unbedingt. Das ist ja keine Frage der Ehre sondern der Kohle.  Und die stimmt vermutlich unter dem Strich (noch). Ich nehme an, dass hinreichend viele Leute um des lieben Friedens willen zahlen. Die Kostenseite hält sich wohl in Grenzen. Und das Risiko, das dieses Geschäftsmodell birgt, scheint mir (noch) überschaubar, da die Anzeigen gegen MCM nicht so recht fruchten (so zumindest mein Eindruck). Da es offensichtlich auf Seiten der Justiz (noch) keine klare Meinung zum Sachverhalt gibt, sind das doch hervorragende Aussichten für MCM und es gibt keinen Grund am Status Quo etwas zu ändern?

Aber vielleicht ändert ja die dritte Macht im Staate etwas daran:


			
				Kroemer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich recherchiere gerade für den Mitteldeutschen Rundfunk (MDR) zum Thema "MC Multimedia". ...


Klasse! Da tut die GEZ-Rechnung schon wesentlich weniger weh! Bitte hier bekannt geben, wann die Sendung über den Äther geht.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> . Da es offensichtlich auf Seiten der Justiz (noch) keine klare Meinung
> zum Sachverhalt gibt, sind das doch hervorragende Aussichten für MCM und es gibt keinen
> Grund am Status Quo etwas zu ändern?t.


Kommt drauf an welche Seite der Justiz, die Strafjustiz tut sich immer schwer mit dem Nachweis der
Strafbarkeit solchen  Tuns, die zivile Seite hat da weniger Probleme  so was in den Orkus zu befördern. 
( Denke ich muß mal wieder Ironietags setzen )
 Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu, solange es genügend Verbraucher gibt, die "um des lieben Friedens willen" zahlen ,
 werden die den Teufel tun vor Gericht zu ziehen....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2005)

Endlich Inkasso hat sich gemeldet bei mir  :lol:  die wollen 234,10 € 

Warte noch von D2 nee Verbindungsnachweiss


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

bei mir hat heute ein Kunde angerufen. Der hat eine Pizzeria.
Er soll angeblich Montags zu der Zeit angerufen haben in der
bei ihm der Laden brummt. Und angeblich soll er mit dieser
Sexhotline 20 Minuten telefoniert habe.

Die Nummer war eine O2 Loop Rufnummer
0179........ Der Witz war, das die Dame die diese Nummer
benutzt beim sogenannten Easy Money angemeldet ist, aber
deffinitiv kein 20 Minuten Gespräch hatte, da sie sonst eine 50 Cent
Gutschrift von o2 Loop erhalten hätte. Bzw. hat diese Dame zu dem
genannt Zeitpunkt keine Gutschriften für Easy Money erhalten.

Das ist alles nur blabla. Gibt nur ein richtiges Mittel gegen diese
[...]

_[Einige Worte aus rechtlichen Gründen entsorgt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



> Ja, kannste aber auch selbst machen - nimm sowohl ein Handy als auche einen Festnatzanschluss ohne Rufnummernübertragung her (vorher abschalten) und versuche Dein Glück. Die Nummern findet man im Kriminalportal (Link einige Seiten zuvor). Mache das Spielchen zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten, mehrmals.


Stimmt m.E. nicht ganz, denn wenn keine Tel-Nummer auftaucht wirst Du an 11836 o.ä. verwiesen. Diesbzgl. wurde hier auch schon gepostet.
Aber es existieren Mitschnitte. Jedoch muß erst noch geklärt werden, ob diese bereits kostenpflichtig werden.....


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt m.E. nicht ganz, denn wenn keine Tel-Nummer auftaucht wirst Du an 11836 o.ä. verwiesen..


und was macht das famose Unternehmen,  wenn die Rufnummer erscheint, aber kein Telefonbucheintrag vorhanden ist? 
Soweit mir bekannt, ist es der T-Kom untersagt, die Teilnehmerdaten  zu privaten Zwecken "herauszurücken" 
(Um nichts anderes handelt es sich hier) 
Ob dann die üblichen Anrufe "wir brauchen ihre Adresse, um ihnen den Gewinn zuzusenden" 
oder ähnlicher Schnickschnack kommt? 
Bin fast in Versuchung das Mal auszuprobieren....

cp


----------



## Teleton (5 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ob dann die üblichen Anrufe "wir brauchen ihre Adresse, um ihnen den Gewinn zuzusenden"
> oder ähnlicher Schnickschnack kommt?



Ob schon mal jemand seinen "Gewinn" nach § 661a BGB eingeklagt hat ?



> Ein Unternehmer, der Gewinnzusagen oder vergleichbare Mitteilungen an Verbraucher sendet und durch die Gestaltung dieser Zusendungen den Eindruck erweckt, dass der Verbraucher einen Preis gewonnen hat, hat dem Verbraucher diesen Preis zu leisten.



Mist, geht gar nicht "senden" heißt was körperliches schicken. Da hat aber jemand Glück gehabt.


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2005)

*...de Hesse kommen!*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat aber jemand Glück gehabt.


Ich auch, denn BlitzTip ist aus Frankfurt, Bereich City, bereits zu uns unterwegs. Die Redaktion hat die entsprechende Annonce bereits zur Kenntnis genommen und die Rechtsabteilung prüft die Rechtmäßigkeit des Angebotes hinsichtlich eigener Geschäftsbedingungen. Damit dürfte das Glück für heute schon wieder futsch sein und ein womöglich laufendes Abo der Werbung in BlitzTip mEn auch.


----------



## stieglitz (5 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, geht gar nicht "senden" heißt was körperliches schicken. Da hat aber jemand Glück gehabt.


Selbst wenn man die mündliche/telefonische Zusage dem Senden gleichsetzt, dürfte es doch erhebliche Beweisschwierigkeiten geben.
Wer hat angerufen, in wessen Auftrag? Selbst wenn man das rauskriegt, können die behaupten, es so nicht gesagt zu haben. etc. etc.

Hier haben wir doch den Fachmann für Gewinnversprechen:
http://www.jur-abc.de/661/661akomm.htm
Vielleicht weiss Justus was dazu?


----------



## Teleton (5 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hier haben wir doch den Fachmann für Gewinnversprechen:
> http://www.jur-abc.de/661/661akomm.htm
> Vielleicht weiss Justus was dazu?



Er zitiert  den Palandt:


> Zusendung an den Verbraucher setzt eine verkörperte Erklärung voraus, da nur solche versandt werden können.


Na ja war halt nur so eine Idee.


----------



## stieglitz (5 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				Palandt schrieb:
			
		

> Zusendung an den Verbraucher setzt eine verkörperte Erklärung voraus, da nur solche versandt werden können.



Tja, das ist eindeutig, schade eigentlich.


----------



## Antidialer (5 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie versuchen es 2 oder 3 mal (einmal war es der Hanse Verlag mit einem Philips DVD Player, einmal Sat1 mit einer Digicam) und geben dann auf. Jedenfalls bin ich etwas verwirrt, mit wie wenig Einsatz man versucht, die Adressen rauszubekommen. Kein Vergleich mit ATS, die es erst nach 4 (teilweise bis zu 30 min langen) Telefongesprächen begriffen haben. Offenbar geben genug Leute am Telefon freimütig ihre Adresse raus.


----------



## Teleton (5 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar geben genug Leute am Telefon freimütig ihre Adresse raus.



Warum auch nicht. Auch wenn ich mich hier nicht outen möchte, ist meine Adr. grundsätzlich nix Geheimes. Wenn jemand glaubt er habe eine Forderung gegen mich mag er diese gerne an meine Adr. stellen, ich hab keine Lust mich davor zu verstecken.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand glaubt er habe eine Forderung gegen mich mag er diese gerne
> an meine Adr. stellen, ich hab keine Lust mich davor zu verstecken.


nicht jeder ist sich der Rechtslage so sicher  und sicherlich der größere Teil der Bevölkerung ebenfalls nicht. 
Ich für meinen   Teil vermeide das schlicht,  als mich mit irgendwelchen Unternehmen  rumzustreiten
und wenn deren Forderungen noch so unbegründet und absurd sein mögen.
Zu meinen Hobbies zählt das jedenfalls nicht...

cp


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2005)

*Re: Telefonmitschnitte?*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Zu meinen Hobbies zählt das jedenfalls nicht...


Ich schließe mich eher dem Teleton an, denn uns beiden ist gemein, dass wir mit solchen Problemen unseren Backround aufbessern. Mir zumindest bereitet es gewissen Spaß, mich in Sachen einzumischen, die mich eigentlich nichts angehen - patriotistischer Verbraucherschutz eben! Und für den jenigen, der meinen mag, dass der Aktionismus mit irgend einem Auftrag verbunden ist, dem sei erklärt, dass die Initiative aus privater  Streitlust geboren wurde.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2005)

Ich denke, dass der Thread eher als Hilfe für betroffene Normalverbraucher gedacht ist, 
denn als Spielwiese für Experten.  

cp


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2005)

Hanswurst schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ebenso einen Brief erhalten mit der Forderung von 60 €.
> Ich habe zuvor sicher auf dieser Nummer (0234-6406 _[edit]_) angerufen. Text der Anzeige "Hol ihn raus und ruf an"... Fand ich lustig und hab angerufen, da keinerlei Preisangabe in der Anzeige vermerkt wurde (BlitzTip, Ausgabe 28 vom13/07/05).
> Den Telefonhörer habe ich auch gleich  (nach ca. 1 Minute) aufgelegt, weil das Gespräch (Band) zwischen einer Frau und einem Mann sehr langweilig angefangen hat.



So Blitz-Tip ist nun eingetrudelt. Die Anzeige, die Hanswurst meinte, war diese hier, im Anhang. Möge sich jeder selbst sein Bild über die Werbung ohne Kostenangabe machen:


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2005)

*In der Bild*

In der Bildzeitung ( Düsseldorf ) sind auch solche Anzeigen.  Die meisten auch ohne Kostenanzeige.  Da tauchen auch die  2 Nummern auf, die ich angerufen habe.  Naja aber von kostet steht da nichts.


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2005)

*Re: In der Bild*



			
				diebels-alt schrieb:
			
		

> ... von kostet steht da nichts.


Eben. Man könnte sich nun auf den Standpunkt begeben, dass der Anrufer eine Festnetznummer zu den verkehrsüblichen Preisen nutzt. Die Kostenpflicht endet mit dem Beenden des Gespräches und wird über die normale Telefonrechnung erhoben. Dass nun ein Geschäftsmodell so ausgelegt ist, dass der Anruf allein, ab einer gewissen Gesprächsdauer, zu einem vollumfänglichen Vertragsschluss führen soll, halte ich persönlich für nichtig. Dabei ist es irrelevant, ob angesagt wird, dass das Halten der Verbindung etwas kostet, solange der Anrufer nicht eine zusätzliche Tastatureingabe am Telefon zu machen braucht. Unerheblich ist es meiner Meinung nach auch, dass das Zurückverfolgen der Anrufernummer (wenn diese gesendet wird) zu einem Anschlussinhaber und somit zu einem Rechungsempfänger führt. Das Ganze ist in ziviler Hinsicht lediglich eine Sache zwischen dem Rechnungssteller und dem -Empfänger. Wenn der sich ordentlich gegen die empfangene Rechnung wehrt (oder auch gar nichts macht) steht es dem Forderungssteller frei, sich dem Rechtsweg zu bedienen - einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung würde ich persönlich jedoch gelassen entgegen sehen.
Diese Anrufe unter Vorwand (SAT1, Gewinnversprechen) dienen allenfalls dem Zweck, die Anschrift eines Rechungsempfängers zu ermitteln. Jeder kann jedem eine Rechnung schreiben und wie er zu den Daten kommt, bleibt ihm zuerst mal unbenommen - ein bisschen schwindeln ist da noch längst kein Betrug. Ausgegangen davon, dass tatsächlich ein Anruf von einem Telefonanschluss aus erfolgt war, ist nur das Geschäftsmodell eigentlich unbrauchbar. Wie schon zuvor geschrieben wurde, fehlt es hier an einer richterlichen Entscheidung nach einer eingehenden Prüfung, die bis hin zur Untersagung dieses Geschäftes führen könnte.
Sollte nun jedoch jemand eine Rechnung erhalten, der definitiv keinen Anruf auf seinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis stehen hat, dann ist das Geschäftsmodell wohl über´s Ziel hinaus geschossen - Geschäftsleute mit solchen Problemen konfrontiert, reden sich da gern heraus mit Fehlern im System oder der Datenübertragung - ob tatsächlich Mutwille zu den Rechnungen geführt hat, müsste dann eben doch mal jemand prüfen. Hierzu zählen z. B. Aussagen von Mitarbeitern oder schriftliche Anweisungen aus dem geschäftsführenden Unternehmen.
Alles in allem komme ich persönlich zu dem Ergebnis, dass das unausgereifte Geschäftsmodell jedem Anrufer einen nahezu kostenlosen Erotikdienst liefert, für dessen Bezahlung der Inhalteanbieter (über die Qualität mag ich keine Wertung abgeben) auf die Abrechungsart keinen Anspruch hat. Somit schädigt sich der Inhalteanbieter selbst, bei jedem zahlungsunwilligen Kunden.


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2005)

wenn ich da mal mit meinem handy anrufen würde hätten die dann automatisch meine adresse oder rufen die dann unter einem vorwand an um an meine adresse zu kommen?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> rufen die dann unter einem vorwand an um an meine adresse zu kommen?


sehr wahrscheinlich, falls die Telefonummer nicht öffentlich (in Verzeichnissen zu finden)  ist 

cp


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2005)

...interessanter wird es jedoch, wenn Clir umgangen wird. Doch davon war im Zusammenhang mit MCM noch nie die Rede.


----------



## BenTigger (9 August 2005)

Tja, die Rufnummer ist uns nicht bekannt, bitte rufen sie die Auskunft an tüdelüt the number you are calling is......

Tja der Selbstversuch ging daneben. Dabei wollte ich doch auch gerne mal eine Kamera von Sat1 gewinnen.  :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2005)

also, wie siehts jetzt aus? schlecht für MC Multimedia oder?


----------



## sascha (9 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> also, wie siehts jetzt aus? schlecht für MC Multimedia oder?



Kommt auf den Einzelfall an.


----------



## Smigel (10 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...interessanter wird es jedoch, wenn Clir umgangen wird. Doch davon war im Zusammenhang mit MCM noch nie die Rede.



Deswegen werden die Leute mit unterdrückter Rufnummer vermutlich an die 118.. verwiesen. Bei diesen 'Mehrwert'-Nummern wird generell die anrufende Nummer protokolliert, egal ob CLIR oder nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

ich würde gerne auch ein widerspruchschreiben an diese firma senden, habe aber die adresse nicht mehr, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2005)

*Re: Hier mal ein schreiben von dennen*



			
				jonas schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde gerne auch ein widerspruchschreiben an diese firma senden, habe aber die adresse nicht mehr, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???


Siehe hier auf Seite 3: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107604#107604 


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> --> MC Multimedia Pf1107 36094 Peter[Einfügung Redu: "sberg"]


. Die Rechnung, der Du widersprechen willst, hast Du doch bestimmt noch vorliegen - da steht das drauf.


----------



## 118xx (10 August 2005)

Ich hab hier noch ein Anzeige aus dem Krefelder Anzeigenblättchen. Ausführliche Preisangabe+beispielhafte Erfüllung der Informationspflichten.


----------



## Insider (11 August 2005)

*Re: Mc Multimedia*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=105204#105204


			
				BlackDragon985 schrieb:
			
		

> folgender link vielleicht noch ganz interessant:
> http://www.kriminalportal.de/ratgeber/index_53035.cfm


...leider nimmer. MC Multimedia ist vom Kriminalportal verschwunden.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

ich rufe irgendwann mit absicht da an mit meinem handy, und wenn die wieder ne digitalkamera für mich haben, dann bekommen die was zu hören


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> ich rufe irgendwann mit absicht da an mit meinem handy, und wenn die wieder ne digitalkamera für mich haben, dann bekommen die was zu hören



...das haben andere hier schon getan. Wenn Du mit Absicht dort anrufst, obwohl Du weißt, dass das was kostet, ist Dir ein Vorsatz zu unterstellen - also heule später nicht rum, wenn man Dir auf die Schliche kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2005)

wasss????

woher sollen die denn wissen, dass ich schon weiss, dass das was kostet? das werden die doch nie erfahren !


----------



## Counselor (14 August 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> woher sollen die denn wissen, dass ich schon weiss, dass das was kostet? das werden die doch nie erfahren !


Du machst dich strafbar. Also lass es!


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

*MC multimedia*

hallo ich habe eine dumme rechnung von mc multimedia bekommen was ist das für ein verein


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

@ basti les dir mal die 20 seiten hier durch dann weißt du es was diese firma für ein verein ist. aber ums kurz zu fassen auf gut deutsch REINE [edit]

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Erst mal Hallo............

Ich habe auch mit der MCM zu tun. Ich habe bereits das Schreiben der Allinkasso. Bislang habe ich das Alles nicht ernst genommen, da ich wusste, dass die MCM keinerlei Chance hat, Ansprüche durchzusetzten.
Abgesehen davon wird so eine Firma nie rechtliche Schritte einleiten, da sie vor einer rechtlichen Überrüfung zu recht Angst hat.

Bei mir stimmt noch nicht einmal die Telefonnummer, von der aus ich angerufen haben soll!!! Die gehört zu einem ganz anderen Haushalt.

Trotzdem habe ich gestern, nach Allem, was ich hier nachlesen konnte Strafanzeige erstattet.

Solchen Menschen gehört das Handwerk gelegt.

Ich hoffe, dass es noch viele Anzeigen hagelt, damit sich unsere Justiz aufrafft, endlich einmal tätig zu werden.


Viele Grüsse aus Unterfranken.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

*MCM*

Hallo guten Tag miteinander,

habe mitlereile die 3. Rechnung über gesamt 190 € erhalten, vor rund 4 Wochen Strafantrag gestellt und möchte jetzt aber noch Wiederspruch einlegen. 
Habe versucht, in den Seiten eine Art "Vorlage" zu finden, was in den Wiederspruch rein muß, wie er verfasst sein sollte. Kann mir da bitte jemand einen Tip geben??? Seit der ersten Rechnung lese ich hier immer wieder mal mit und möchte mich dafür bedanken, dass es diese Site gibt. Ohne Euch hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon die erste Rechnung bezahlt.

Viele Grüße
Susa


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

loool girgel

bei mir stimmt der vorname nicht mal !


----------



## Bento (18 August 2005)

girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir stimmt noch nicht einmal die Telefonnummer, von der aus ich angerufen haben soll!!! Die gehört zu einem ganz anderen Haushalt.



Na vielleicht hat der andere Haushalt ja beim Anruf von z.B. Sat1 gedacht:" Och ich habe bereits eine DigiCam und gönne daher die der lieben Girgel" und nannte deine Adresse.

Ich würde denen in diesem Falle nur einen Satz schreiben: "Ich und kein anderer haben von meinem Telefon aus bei ihnen angerufen"
Und bei der Vorstellung über deren konfusen Textblockwahl in den nächsten Briefen dann kringelig lachen.

Viel Spass dabei


----------



## Timster (18 August 2005)

*Re: MCM*



			
				susa schrieb:
			
		

> ... Strafantrag ...


Antrag oder Anzeige?


			
				susa schrieb:
			
		

> ... was in den Wiederspruch rein muß, wie er verfasst sein sollte. Kann mir da bitte jemand einen Tip geben??? ...


Da mußt Du Dir keinen abbrechen: "Forderung ist aus diesen und jenen Gründen nicht gerechtfertigt. Daher zahle ich nicht. Beschreiten Sie bitte unverzüglich den Gerichtsweg, falls Sie anderer Meinung sind. Zur Kenntnis: Ich habe Sie angezeigt."


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> loool girgel
> 
> bei mir stimmt der vorname nicht mal !



Hallo white soul,

was willst Du mir damit sagen??

Viele Grüsse 

Girgel


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*MC Multimedia*



			
				Bento schrieb:
			
		

> Na vielleicht hat der andere Haushalt ja beim Anruf von z.B. Sat1 gedacht:" Och ich habe bereits eine DigiCam und gönne daher die der lieben Girgel" und nannte deine Adresse.
> 
> Viel Spass dabei



Hallo Bento,

zunächst mal Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand meine Adresse genannt hat.
Ich habe bei der Nummer angerufen und festgestellt, dass ich die Leute nicht kenne. Woher sollten die als so schnell meine Adresse wissen?
Ich denke eher, MCM hat über Auskunft oder Telefonbuch versucht, die zur Nummer passende Adresse herauszufinden und sich getäuscht. Die Nummer ist meiner sehr ähnlich. (Zahlendreher)

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Ist jemand schon weiter gekommen also bin beim ersten Brief vom Inkasso  dings bums aus München  :lol:


----------



## Spirale99 (20 August 2005)

@diebels-alt 
Siehe Seite 10 / Mitte von einem anderen Besucher (ich selber warte auf das 3. Schreiben von AllInkasso)



> Für diejenigen, die noch nicht so weit sind und wissen wollen, was noch kommt, hier eine Aufstellung der Mahnungen:
> 
> 1. Rechnung (30,- €)
> 2. Mahnung-1 (60,- €)
> ...



Jetzt aber mal eine andere Sache. Es gibt ein Update der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen. Wer die alte Meldung kennt, könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die Verbraucherzentrale etwas "zurückrudert". Vor allem deswegen, weil die ursprüngliche Meldung dort nicht mehr zu finden ist und in der neuen nichts mehr von nicht zulässigen Rufnummerngassen usw. steht. Man beachte auch besonders „*Vielleicht* eine dreiste Abzock-Masche ...." Die wenig hilfreichen Aussagen der Polizei kennt man ja bereits, und jetzt ziehen die auch noch den Schw**** ein ? 
Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Täuschung ist sowieso Schwachsinn. Nehmen wir mal an ich hätte die "Leistung" von MCM genutzt. Man ruft mich an, verspricht mir einen Gewinn, z.B. DVD Player. Ich habe aber schon einen und will diesen dann einem Bekannten schenken und nenne deshalb seine Adresse. Und das soll dann ne Täuschung sein, wenn man selber mit einem Gewinn getäuscht wurde. Lächerliche und armselige Erklärung der Verbraucherzentrale. 
  Also wer demnächst jemandem was schenken will: Vorsicht - Knastgefahr!   

Wie seht ihr das?  


Hier der Link: http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ112456798714478/link197360A.html
Und der Text:


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
> 08.08.2005
> 30 Euro für angebliche telefonische Service-Leistung [Update]
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen rät, Anzeige zu erstatten
> ...


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2005)

Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> ... könnte den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die Verbraucherzentrale etwas "zurückrudert".


Und nicht nur die. Allerdings ist zu beachten, dass die sächsische Verbraucherzentrale nicht am Nabel des Geschenhens steht - bis Fulda ist es doch ein kleines Stückchen weiter um´s Eck. Die einstige Verfügbarkeit im Kriminalportal (auch Sachsen) ergibt jedoch den selben Tenor.


			
				Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die wenig hilfreichen Aussagen der Polizei kennt man ja bereits


...aber die sind nicht repräsentativ, eine offizielle Presseerklärung der StA Fulda z. B. hätte da mehr zu bedeuten. Aber auch hier spiegeln solche offenen Darstellungen nicht unbedingt tatsächliche Ermittlungsergebnisse wieder.


			
				Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das soll dann ne Täuschung sein, wenn man selber mit einem Gewinn getäuscht wurde. Lächerliche und armselige Erklärung der Verbraucherzentrale.


Ist in dem Zusammenhang totaler Unsinn. Jeder kann jedem eine xbeliebige Adresse am Telefon nennen und auch falsche Namen sagen - sowas hat 0-Bedeutung und es ist dem Ermessenpielraum des Empfängers der Information frei überlassen, was er damit macht.


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Die Sache läuft tatsächlich etwas aus dem Ruder.
Nachdem ich in meinem Blog darüber berichtet habe, wenden sich nun die Anwälte gegen mich und wollen mir mit Unterlassung klagen.
Wer helfen kann oder Hinweise hat, bitte direkt an mich.
Kontaktmöglichkeiten finden sich direkt im Blog:

http://msecure.blog.de

Danke, Marko.


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*MCM Telefonsex-Serviceleistungen*

Auch ich bin mittlerweile Opfer von MCMultimedia geworden. 
Ich habe tatsächlich dort angerufen, das Gespräch aber nach 42 (!) Sekunden abgebrochen.

Die Rechnung über € 60,-- und die erste Mahnung über € 90,-- habe ich erhalten. 
Meint ihr, mit der (zunächst) Androhung einer Strafanzeige komme ich durch und habe Ruhe? 
Und wie sind die Erfolgsaussichten wenn ich tatsächlich Strafanzeige erstatte?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2005)

*Re: MCM Telefonsex-Serviceleistungen*



			
				Ulli_ot schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr, mit der (zunächst) Androhung einer Strafanzeige komme ich durch und habe Ruhe?


Quatsch! Entweder Du fühlst Dich betrogen und erstattest Anzeige oder Du lässt es sein - das ist alles kein freundliches Spiel hier!


----------



## redmaster1234 (24 August 2005)

*MC MULTIMEDIA*

Hallo ich habe heute auch wieder nette Post  von Mc Multimedia erhalten,  habe  das Schreiben beigefügt ,die gehen davon aus  das ich gerichtliche  Schritte wünsche,  für das "Gespräch" das ich geführt habe,also ich habe noch nie gehört das wenn man  ein billiges Tonband  hört  , man mit jemand gesprochen hat. Naja  wollte euch mal auf dem neuesten Stand halten. Grüsse Redmaster


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 August 2005)

*Re: MC MULTIMEDIA*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> die gehen davon aus  das ich gerichtliche  Schritte wünsche,  für das "Gespräch" das ich geführt habe,also ich habe noch nie gehört das wenn man  ein billiges Tonband  hört  , man mit jemand gesprochen hat.


So weit lehnen die sich doch gar nicht aus dem Fenster: Sie behaupten lediglich, dass ein solches Gespräch von Deinem Anschluss aus geführt wurde. Die Formulierung macht das Problem ja bereits deutlich: Der Anschlussinhaber muss nicht der mutmaßliche Vertragspartner sein. Vor das Klagen ist zusätzlich eineHürde gesetzt: Wer klagt, muss seine Identität Preis geben. Ist bestimmt interessant zu erfahren, wer überhaupt hinter der ganzen Geschichte steckt. Vor Gericht würde sicher kein Postfach sitzen...


----------



## Der Jurist (24 August 2005)

@ redmaster1234

Lege das Schreiben bitte dem Amtsgericht Fulda Handelsregister vor und bitte zu prüfen, ob das Schreiben § 37a HGB entspricht.


----------



## bauernfänger (24 August 2005)

§37a HGB
_
(1) Auf allen Geschäftsbriefen des Kaufmanns, die an einen bestimmten Empfänger gerichtet werden, müssen seine Firma, die Bezeichnung nach § 19 Abs. 1 Nr. 1, der Ort seiner Handelsniederlassung, das Registergericht und die Nummer, unter der die Firma in das Handelsregister eingetragen ist, angegeben werden.

(2) Der Angaben nach Absatz 1 bedarf es nicht bei Mitteilungen oder Berichten, die im Rahmen einer bestehenden Geschäftsverbindung ergehen und für die üblicherweise Vordrucke verwendet werden, in denen lediglich die im Einzelfall erforderlichen besonderen Angaben eingefügt zu werden brauchen.

(3) Bestellscheine gelten als Geschäftsbriefe im Sinne des Absatzes 1. Absatz 2 ist auf sie nicht anzuwenden.

(4) Wer seiner Pflicht nach Absatz 1 nicht nachkommt, ist hierzu von dem Registergericht durch Festsetzung von Zwangsgeld anzuhalten. § 14 Satz 2 gilt entsprechend. 
_

dann bitte auch die Infos hier bestätigen lassen vom AG Fulda 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96180#96180


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

*MCM*

Ich lasse die Sache erst mal laufen. Mal sehen wie weit die gehen. Zur Not laß ich es auf einen Prozeß ankommen. 
Daß die ganze Sache rechtswidrig ist, kann man ja wohl aus nachfolgender Meldung ersehen. 



> 08.08.2005
> 30 Euro für angebliche telefonische Service-Leistung [Update]
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen rät, Anzeige zu erstatten
> 
> ...



In meinen Augen ist das, was von MCMultimedia veranstaltet wird, überhöhte Forderungen und drohende Mahnungen Psychoterror.


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

> 30 Euro für angebliche telefonische Service-Leistung
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen rät, Anzeige zu erstatten
> 
> (23.04.2005 - vera) Gegenwärtig flattern zahlreichen Verbrauchern Rechnungen der Firma MCMultimedia aus Petersberg ins Haus. Sie sollen angeblich über die Rufnummer 0911-2350791 eine kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung in Anspruch genommen haben und nun dafür 30 Euro per Einschreibebrief an das Postfach 1107 der Firma MCMultimedia in 36094 Petersberg senden. Andere Verbraucher sollen die dubiose Serviceleistung über die Mobilfunk-Nummer 0176-88876888 erhalten haben und nun dafür 45 Euro per Einschreiben löhnen.
> ...


Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen e.V.


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2005)

Zwafrie schrieb:
			
		

> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen e.V.


Bitte die Quelle (Stand 08.08.2005) stets mit angeben: VZ Sachsen


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo an euch alle! Ich habe am 22.08.05 einen schönen Brief bekommen, in dem steht, dass ich Dienste der Firma MC Multimedia in Anspruch genommen hätte. Auf dem Brief stand auch eine Anschlussnummer, die angeblich meine sein sollte, es aber nicht ist, was ich wohl besser weiß. Ich habe dann die Nummer, die angeblich mein Anschluss sein sollte gewählt, und hatte ein älteres Ehepaar am anderen Ende. 

Auf Grund der Tatsachen, habe ich bei der Polizei angerufen. 

Zur Information: Solang keine Zahlung erbracht wurde an die MC Multimedia, kann man nichts unternehmen, da kein Schaden entstanden                          ist.

Da dieser Brief nicht vollständig (ohne Absender) betrachte ich dieses Schreiben jetzt einfach mal als Witz an   

Sollte mein Briefkasten, durch weitere dieser "Witze" belästigt werden, werden wir wohl andere Seiten aufziehen müssen. Eine Belästigung ist ebenfalls ein Tatbestand, der strafrechtlich verfolgt werden kann.

 Sollte ich das Vergnügen haben MC Multimedia über das Amtsgericht zu treffen, würde ich mich sehr freuen. In diesem Fall werde ich auch dafür sorgen, dass sämtliche anfallenden Kosten auf MC Multimedia fallen.


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Grisu schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte mein Briefkasten, durch weitere dieser "Witze" belästigt werden, werden wir wohl andere Seiten aufziehen müssen. Eine Belästigung ist ebenfalls ein Tatbestand, der strafrechtlich verfolgt werden kann.


...stimmt, aber das ist keine. Belästigung ist eigentlich immer sexueller Natur - einem vermeintlichen Erotikdienstler, der irgendwem (womöglich unzutreffende) Rechnungen stellt, würde ich da nicht drunter subsumieren.


----------



## Spirale99 (25 August 2005)

> Nachdem ich in meinem Blog darüber berichtet habe, wenden sich nun die Anwälte gegen mich und wollen mir mit Unterlassung klagen.



Interessant, hätte ich ja gar nicht gedacht das die so mutig sind. Da würde es mich ja mal brennend interessieren, ob der/die Forenbetreiber von Computerbetrug.de auch schon Post bekommen haben von den MC Multimedia Anwälten (die Anwälte heissen nicht zufällig [...] ??    Das würde passen.), da hier doch auch schon etwas kritischer über die liebe Angelika von MC Multimedia diskutiert wird. Oder ob Sie sich nur an "normale" Einzelpersonen rantrauen um diese einzuschüchtern.

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Ich habe weiterhin einige Details im Blog zusammen gefasst.
Ebenfalls enthalten die Mahnungen der MC Multimedia etc.
Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen, die auch darüber berichtet haben wurden ebenfalls angeschrieben.
Noch habe ich kein Schreiben von Anwälten bei mir, wenngleich ich weiss, dass es kommen wird.
Blog.de Betreiber musste der Impressumspflicht nachkommen und somit meine Postanschrift offen legen.
Ist ansich auch Recht .... sollen kommen.

Blog: Maßnahmen
Plus Mahngeschichte:
Blog: Die Mahnung ist da
und so weiter


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

*Widerspruch gegen MC Multimedia*

Einen Widerspruch und wie der aussehen kann haben wir online gestellt.
Blog: Widerspruch


----------



## SEP (27 August 2005)

*Links in Postings*

Bitte die Links wie folgt anlegen:

```
[url=http://www.computerbetrug.de]Computerbetrug-Hauptseite[/url]
```
Also im Postingtext 
_eckige Klammer auf [_ und _url_ eintippen, gefolgt von einem _Gleichheitszeichen =_
die URL mit _http://_ beginnend eingeben
_eckige Klammer zu ]_ eingeben
Beschreibungstext eingeben (erscheint dann als Link in blauer Schrift)
_[/url]_ eintippen
Der Link aus dem Beispiel oben sieht dann so: Computerbetrug-Hauptseite aus.

Die Seiten sind dadurch übersichtlicher.

Danke, _.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

ok 
Habe in erster Linie ehrlich gesagt nur an die Information gedacht.


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

Habe ebenfalls die bekannten mcmultimedia rechnungen erhalten, obwohl das Gespräch maximal 1sec gedauert hat, weil ich mir es gleich wieder anders überlegt hatte. Tage später rief jemand von einer Firma im Auftrag von Sat1 an und gab vor, um mir meine gewonnene Digitalkamera zuschicken zu  können benötigten sie meine Namen und meine Anschrift. Eigentlich hätte ich stutzig werden sollen. Klug ist man hinterher. Mittlerweile ist der dritte Brief da und etwas über 200Euro angeblich fällig.

Meine Lösung: Ich ziehe um(nicht extra deswegen). Bin gespannt wie die MCMultimedia dann an meine Adresse kommt.
Meiner Meinung nach werden martialisch anmutende Rechnungen verfasst, um den Verbraucher einzuschüchtern. Damit soll das schnelle Geld gemacht werden. Also keinen Cent für []

D

*[Virenscanner: Bitte NUB beachten]*


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

*MCM*

Hallo Leute!
Habe gestern neue Erfahrungen mit MCM gemacht.
Erhielt gestern von MCM abermals ne Rechnung, - keine Mahnung –  über 130,00€. 
Das Schärfste an der Sache war, daß dieser Forderung ein sogenanntes Personalblatt beigefügt war, auf dem u.a. folgende Positionen angekreuzt waren.
“Mahnungen, Einschaltung v. Ausländ. Behörde/ Verdacht des Betruges/vorsätzlich.“
“Strafanzeige“
Amüsiert habe ich mich über “Verdacht des Betruges“. 
Ausgerechnet *[...]*, drohen mit einer Strafanzeige, wegen Veracht des Betrugs. Das finde ich lustig.
Natürlich werde ich nicht darauf reagieren. 
Mal abwarten, wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt.
Abschließend noch ne Frage.
Wie kann ich bei   Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz meine E-Mail Adresse hinterlegen?
Denn ich bin bereit, mich als Zeuge zur Verfügung zu stellen. 
Ich bin Internetneuling und weiß nicht, wie so etwas gemacht wird.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## SEP (2 September 2005)

Oben rechts "Registrieren" anklicken, Daten eingeben, Bestätigungsmail nutzen - fertig.


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

*Mc Multimedia*

Hallo zusammen.
Derzeit ist Stand der Dinge, dass hier aus dem Umkreis einige Leute bereits Anzeige erstattet haben.
Auch die Prosiebensat.1 Media AG geht gerichtlich gegen die MC Multimedia vor.

ProsiebenSat.1 Statement zu MC Multimedia

Weitere Infos zu TSW & Multimedia

NICE WE euch allen.


----------



## 118xx (2 September 2005)

Inzwischen scheint es auch so zu sein dass keine Digitalkameras mehr versprochen werden, sondern nur noch 50,-Euro Gutscheine von Karstadt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

*MC Multimedia Allinkasso*

Allinkasso versucht, Forderungen für angebliche Sextelefonate einzutreiben.
Wie tief muss eine Inkassoangentur eigentlich sinken, um ungeprüft für [...] (in diesem Falle Mc Multimedia) Geldbeträge einzuziehen deren Forderung unberechtigt ist? Wie nötig braucht diese Inkassoagentur das Geld? Wann wird sich ein Richter finden, der endlich mal "[...]" macht? Wohl nie. Der Bürger ist gefordert, diesen [...] Einhalt zu gebieten.

_[Bitte mal die NUBs lesen. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2005)

*Stand der dinge bei mir*

2 Mahunung vpm Inkasso [...] 242 €  :lol:


----------



## Spirale99 (3 September 2005)

So, bei mir ist die Tage der 3. Brief von AllInkasso eingetrudelt.

"Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor dem Mahnbescheid" (Yeah - Endlich!)

Jetzt nur noch einen weiteren Monat warten, dann wird´s interessant was kommt. Weiter war ja leider noch keiner bzw. es hat keiner was gepostet (wenn ich da jetzt nix überlesen habe). Wahrscheinlich wird es dann die "Allerletzte Zahlungsaufforderung ......" sein und danach die "Allerallerallerletze Bla, bla ......".


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2005)

*Also DOCH!!!*

Gestern rief mich mein Neffe total verzweifelt an, er bräuchte Hilfe, denn ein Detektiv hätte ihm eine Rechnung über 199,20 € geschickt. Nach einer Weile stellte sich heraus, dass er einen Monat zuvor einen Brief der Firma TSW in Petersburg erhalten hatte in dem man ihn zur Zahlung von 60 € aufforderte. Ich lies mir die Briefe heute zufaxen und musste erstmal lachen. Solch Geschäftsbriefe habe ich in meinem Leben noch nie gesehen. Die WOrtwahl ist dermaßen stümperhaft freies Zitat: "Ihr Lamento bei der Polizei, Kripo... etc. interessiert und gar nicht..." Ausserdem ist es sehr komisch, dass die Firma TSW für den Herrn Detektiv A.H. in Fulda (den es scheinbar gar nicht gibt) die Rechnungen schreibt und eben dieser Detektiv ZUFÄLLIG den selben Nachnamen wie die Inhaberin von TSW trägt. Hinzukommt, dass in der Rechnung eine Mehrwertsteuer angegeben wurde ohne irgendwo im Brief selbst die Steuernummer anzugeben... ebenso fehlte jegliche Bankverbindung. Ausserdem war mehr als offensichtlich, dass es sich um Serienbriefe handelt, denn Datum und Anschrift meines Neffen wurden per Schreibmaschiene eingefügt. Der Brüller überhaupt war, dass die angegebene Handynummer nichteinmal die meines Neffen ist. Auch hab ich mit einem Polizeibeamten gesprochen, der mir sagte, es ist das einfachste diese Briefe zu ignorieren. Immerhin steht diese Firma in einem Firmenregister, wo man sich Auskünfte über ebendiese verschaffen kann (Bonität etc.) ausserdem bin ich über eine Telefonsexseite gestolpert. Da stand sogar eine RICHTIGE Telefonnummer   :lol:   ich freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf Montag. Es ist eigentlich eine total simple Art Geld zu verdienen,sagte selbst der Polizist, schreibt man 400 solcher Briefe, bezahlen mindestens 300 Leute ohne auch nur nachzufragen. Mal sehen, ich werde jetzt ein paar e-Mails schreiben... 

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2005)

*Re: Also DOCH!!!*



			
				anawah schrieb:
			
		

> ....den Herrn Detektiv A.H. in Fulda (den es scheinbar gar nicht gibt) die Rechnungen schreibt und eben dieser Detektiv ZUFÄLLIG den selben Nachnamen wie die Inhaberin von TSW trägt.


Nicht zufällig, die sind miteinander verheiratet und sehr reell.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2005)

*Re: Also DOCH!!!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> anawah schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ganze Familie existiert, mit Sohn, Mutter und Vater! 
Wobei man bedenke, dass TSW schon seit 2001 existiert und Frau H auch angeblich die MC Multimedia macht.
Alles etwas sehr dubios.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2005)

Man kann ja auch bei Frau H anrufen, die heisst aber auch dann gerne mal Meier oder Schneider


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia Allinkasso*



			
				MilesandMore schrieb:
			
		

> Allinkasso versucht, Forderungen für angebliche Sextelefonate einzutreiben.
> Wie tief muss eine Inkassoangentur eigentlich sinken, um ungeprüft für [...] (in diesem Falle Mc Multimedia) Geldbeträge einzuziehen deren Forderung unberechtigt ist? Wie nötig braucht diese Inkassoagentur das Geld? Wann wird sich ein Richter finden, der endlich mal "[...]" macht? Wohl nie. Der Bürger ist gefordert, diesen [...] Einhalt zu gebieten.
> 
> _[Bitte mal die NUBs lesen. (bh)]_



Ich kenne keine Inkassofirma die Nein bei einem Auftrag sagt.

gruß
c


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Nachdem mein pubertaerer Sohn in der Abwesenheit seiner Oma mal die Telefonsexanzeigen in der Bild-Zeitung ohne Kostenanzeige zwischen all den kostenpflichtigen Diensten - ohnehin ein Fall arglistiger Taeuschung weil Mann glaubt, lediglich die Kosten fuer ein Ferngespraech zu haben -  fuer jeweils wenige Sekunden ausprobierte und stets auf reine primitive Bandansagen stiess, bei denen die wichtigste Aufforderung die zur Rufnummernunterdrueckung war, erhielt meine Mutter vier Rechnungen ueber jeweils 60 Euro, spaeter mit weitaus weniger freundlichen Mahnungen und beginnender Drohungen ueber jeweils 90 Euro unter dem Wischi-Waschi-Vermerk, von ihrem Anschluss aus sei eine der im unvollstaendigen Briefkopf aufgefuehrten Telefonnummern angewaehlt worden. Nach Recherchen im Interbnet habe ich sofort Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs erstattet und Informationen bei der Verbraucherberatung des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises eingeholt. Hier erklaerte man mir, dass es nicht darum ginge, dass von einem Apparat aus angerufen worden sei, sondern dass es einzig darum ginge, ob es zu einem rechtsgueltigen Vertragsabschluss ist, um Forderungen geltend machen zu koennen - was ja wohl im Kontakt mit einer reinen Bandansage - Computerstimme etwas muehsam sein duerfte. Eine Dienstleistung basiert immer auf einem Vertrag zwischen zwei juristischen - natuerlichen Personen. Dass meine greise Mutter keine angebliche Sex-Hotline anruft, duerfte klar sein. Sprich, Anschlussinhaber und angeblicher Vertragspartner muessen nicht die gleiche Person sein, MCMultimedia muss beweisen, dass meine Mutter, von der diese *[...]*-Firma Geld haben will mit ihr einen rechtsgueltigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat. Nicht der Empfaenger dubioser Rechnungen ist demnach in Beweiszwang sondern wie in jeder Geschaeftsbeziehung auch der *[...]*, der unter zunehmendem Druck zunehmend Geld vom Empaenger haben will. 
   :evil:

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

ich schrieb vor ein paar Wochen:

----------------------
Für diejenigen, die noch nicht so weit sind und wissen wollen, was noch kommt, hier eine Aufstellung der Mahnungen: 

1. Rechnung (30,- €) 
2. Mahnung-1 (60,- €) 
3. Mahnung-2 "mit Personalstammblatt" (ca. 150,- €) 
4. Mahnung-3 (ca. 160,- €) 
5. Inkassodienst-1 (ca. 200,- €) 
6. Inkassodienst-2 (ca. 210,- €) - (mit Hinweis auf gerichtl. Mahn/Vollstr.) 
7. Inkassodienst-3 (ca. 220,- €) - ("Letzte Aufford. vor dem Mahnbescheid).
----------------------

wollte nur mal Bescheid geben, daß seit dem letzten Inkasso-Mahnbescheid im Juni nichts mehr gekommen ist.

Grüße,
m.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

Grundsätzlich ist es interessant was der Fall doch bewegt.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß ansich alles dazu gesagt wurde hier was gesagt werden musste.
Mit Erschrecken jedoch stelle ich fest, dass diese "Firma" nach wie vor weiter agiert, denn frische Anzeigen gehen nach wie vor bei der Polizei ein.
Es gibt also noch Leute die sich wehren.
Gut so.
Wie dem auch sei, das Ergebnis ist dann letzlich das was entscheidet und was wichtig ist wenn das ungenügende deutsche Gesetz entscheidet.
Es wird entscheiden.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

:evil: Meines Erachtens nach beinhaltet die Tatsache, dass MCMultimedia offensichtlich reguläre Festnetz- und Handynummern missbraucht, noch einen weiteren Knackpunkt. Mann, Frau oder Kind kann sich beim Anwählen einer bekannte, ähnlich gestrickten Telefonnummer schlichtweg verwählen, was voraussichtlich die bekannten Rechnungen über angeblich genutzte Telefonsex-Dienste und mit Drohungen versetzten Mahnungen zur Folge hat. Also beim Empfang dieser Rechnungen auf jeden Fall Strafanzeige erstatten und Widerspruch erheben.
Vielleicht hilft Euch der Widerspruchs-Text weiter, den ich mir aus Internet-Daten und Infos der Verbraucherzentrale des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises zusammengebastelt habe.

An die Firma MCMultimedia
Hiermit erhebe ich Widerspruch gegen Ihre xx ungerechtfertigten Rechnungen vom xx. 8. 2005 über jeweils 60 Euro und Ihre diesbezüglichen Mahnungen vom xx. 8. 2005 über jeweils 90 Euro.
Begründung:  
Ich, xxxxx, Inhaberin des oben genannten Telefonanschlusses, habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Telefonsex-Serviceleistung von Ihnen in Anspruch genommen noch einen diesbezüglichen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen.
Erbringen Sie mir bitte den Nachweis, auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage ein Vertrag über eine angebliche Telefonsex-Dienstleistung mit Ihnen zustande gekommen sein soll. Teilen Sie mir bitte ebenfalls mit, auf welche Weise und zu welchem Zeitpunkt Sie mir Ihr Angebot gemacht haben wollen und wie und wann ich dieses Angebot angenommen haben soll.
Ebenso fordere ich Sie auf mir mitzuteilen, wie Sie in den Besitz meiner persönlichen Daten gekommen sind   
und wie Sie meine Daten mit der von Ihnen genannten Telefonnummern in Verbindung bringen. Gemäß Bundesdatenschutzgesetz sind Sie zur Herausgabe dieser Informationen verpflichtet.
Ferner mache ich Sie darauf aufmerksam, dass der Kreispolizeibehörde Rhein-Sieg unter dem Aktenzeichen xxxx mein Strafantrag vom xxx wegen versuchten Betrugs gegen Sie vorliegt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
xxxx


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, Frau oder Kind kann sich beim Anwählen einer bekannte, ähnlich gestrickten Telefonnummer schlichtweg verwählen, was voraussichtlich die bekannten Rechnungen über angeblich genutzte Telefonsex-Dienste und mit Drohungen versetzten Mahnungen zur Folge hat.
> 
> Also beim Empfang dieser Rechnungen auf jeden Fall Strafanzeige erstatten und Widerspruch erheben.


In diesem Fall hätten wir aber keinen Straftatbestand sondern nur eine ggf. unberechtigte Forderung - also nur widersprechen!


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Danke Reducal für Deine Info. Noch kurz was zu den gestern erwähnten dick hervorgehobenen Anzeigen in der Bild-Zeitung in deren Rubrik Telefonservice. Ich bin der Meinung, dass auch Boulevaed-Medien wie die Bild rechtlich mit zur Verantwortung gezogen werden sollten. Immerhin leisten sie durch die regelmäßige Veröffentlichung von Telefonsex-Anzeigen ohne Preisangabe wie etwa den von MCMultimedia dem Missbrauch aktiv Vorschub.


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, dass auch Boulevaed-Medien wie die Bild rechtlich mit zur Verantwortung gezogen werden sollten. Immerhin leisten sie durch die regelmäßige Veröffentlichung von Telefonsex-Anzeigen ohne Preisangabe wie etwa den von MCMultimedia dem Missbrauch aktiv Vorschub.


Meinem Gerechtigkeitsgefühl nach, möchte  ich dir recht geben, aber
frag mal die Juristen hier.
Diese Anzeigen findest du nicht nur in der Bild-Zeitung, sondern fast in jedem regionalem Käsblatt. 
Es ist halt fast wie immer, nur mit Aufklärung kann man diesen "Geschäftsleuten" die Geschäfte vermasseln.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Hallo zusammen,
auch wir hatten heute Post von MCMultimedia. Nachdem ich mit dem Absender nichts anfangen konnte, googelte ich und fand dieses Forum. Bei uns lief die Sache etwas anders: Mein Freund erhielt am 15.08.05 einen Anruf auf seinem Handy. Eine Frau meldete sich und erklärte sie hätte den Auftrag Einkaufsgutscheine von Versand- und Kaufhäusern an Mobilfunkteilnehmer zu verschenken. Aus diesem Grund wolle sie vorab klären, ob Name und Anschrift noch zu der vorliegenden Nummer gehören würden. Sie gab die Adresse vor und wollte diese bestätigt haben. Innerhalb von 4-5 Tagen sollte mein Freund einen Einkaufsgutschein über 40 EUR erhalten, den er dann bei Karstadt, Quelle oder Otto, je nach dem von wem der Gutschein sei, einlösen könne.
Er bestätigte die Anschrift, bis auf unseren Hausnummernzusatz. Und siehe, heute erhielt er eine Rechnung über 60 EUR - in der Anschrift fehlt der Hausnummernzusatz!!
Der Inhalt ist identisch mit den hier bereits ausführlich erläuterten: Angeblich hätte er eine kostenpflichtige Serviceleistung in Anspruch genommen, indem er eine der folgenden Rufnummern wählte: 0911/23507**, 07033/3033**, 0234/64060** oder 0511/936134**
Es wird tatsächlich nicht angegeben welche, sondern eine Auswahl genannt. Da ich in einem Callcenter arbeite, empfehle ich bei solchen Anrufen genau nachzufragen: 1. Von welcher Firma wird angerufen? 2. In wessen Auftrag wird angerufen? 3. Woher haben Sie meine Telefonnummer? 4. Unter welcher Rufnummer kann ich anrufen, falls ich in nachhinein Fragen habe - unbedingt auf eine Durchwahl bestehen! 5. Wie ist ihr Name? Sobald auch nur bei einer Antwort gezögert oder nach Ausflüchten gesucht wird z.B.- Wir haben keine Durchwahl, ihre Fragen kann jeder hier beantworten- tun Sie sich einen Gefallen und legen Sie auf!!! Wir harren der Dinge die da kommen und werden dieses Forum mit Interesse verfolgen.
Viele Grüße von der Waterkant
Beate


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Es sollte grundsätzlich angemerkt werden, daß die angegebenen Nummern tatsächlich eine Dienstleistung darstellen und sehr sehr viele diese Nummern auch angerufen haben.
Ein EINZELENTGELDNACHWEIS dürfte darüber aufklärend sein und die MC Multimedia wird dies auch im Streitfall belegen müssen und können dies auch dann, wenn ein Anruf getätigt wurde.
Hier sollte wirklich nur darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, wer wirklich und nachweislich keine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen hat.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollte grundsätzlich angemerkt werden, daß die angegebenen Nummern tatsächlich eine Dienstleistung darstellen und sehr sehr viele diese Nummern auch angerufen haben.


Wer halbwegs seriös arbeitet, kann sich einer Mehrwertnummer bedienen, über die sich solche Dienste recht problemlos abrechnen lassen. Dazu sollte man nicht die Art und Weise der Adressenbeschaffung aus den Augen verlieren.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein EINZELENTGELDNACHWEIS dürfte darüber aufklärend sein und die MC Multimedia wird dies auch im Streitfall belegen müssen und können dies auch dann, wenn ein Anruf getätigt wurde.


Darin liegt das Problem. Ein solcher Nachweis sagt lediglich aus, dass von Anschluss X Rufnummer Y angerufen wurde. Er sagt nichts über geschlossene Verträge aus, nichts über Vertragsinhalte und auch nichts über die Vertragspartner.


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollte grundsätzlich angemerkt werden, daß die angegebenen Nummern tatsächlich eine Dienstleistung darstellen und sehr sehr viele diese Nummern auch angerufen haben.
> Ein EINZELENTGELDNACHWEIS dürfte darüber aufklärend sein und die MC Multimedia wird dies auch im Streitfall belegen müssen und können dies auch dann, wenn ein Anruf getätigt wurde.
> Hier sollte wirklich nur darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, wer wirklich und nachweislich keine Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen hat.



Aha! Klar doch! Wenn jemand meinen Anrufbeantworter anruft, ich ihm per Band erkläre, dass ich nicht zu Hause bin, ihm noch meine Handynummer durchgebe und vielleicht noch ein nettes Liedchen pfeife, dann hätte ich logischerweise also eine Dienstleistung erbracht, für die ich von meinem Anrufer jede erdenkliche Bezahlung verlangen kann weil der seinen vergeblichen Anruf bei mir ja auf seiner Einzelverbindungsabrechnung wieder finden kann. Habe ich da in den letzten Jahrzehnten vielleicht irgendetwas nicht mit bekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

*MCMUltimedia*

 Um mich dem von MCMultimedia gegenüber so positviv beeindruckten Gast zu wiederholen: Zunächst einmal hat nach Auskunft der Verbraucherzentrale des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises diese so genannte Firma gar nicht das Recht,einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu verlangen. Der Nachweis sagt nichts über den Abschluss eines rechtsgültigen Vertrags aus! 
Dann noch ein Paar Adressen, bezogen auf die Zusammenfassung von Investi und den Rat von Seite 12, parallel zur
Strafanzeige gegen MCMultimedia noch weitere zuständige Behörden anzuschreiben.

betr. fehlender Steuernummer:
Finanzamt Fulda
Königstraße 2
36037 Fulda
Tel. 0661 / 292 - 0

betr. weiterer fehlender DAten auf dem Briefkopf wie fehlender Ansprechpartner, Rückrufnummer, Rechnungsnummer etc..
Handelsregister beim
Amtsgericht Fulda
Königstraße 38
36037 Fulda
Tel. 0661 / 1098 -0

betr. Verdacht durch Übervorteilung durch Allinkasso oder weiterer eingeschalteter Inkasso-Unternehmen (Sorry Invest, da stimmte die Internet-Adresse nicht): Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen
Brennerstr. 76
20099 Hamburg
www.inkasso.de
Tel.040 / 2808
Fax: 040 / 280826 - 99
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Seit wann ist denn eine Telefonnummer eine Dienstleistung? Klar, dass sehr sehr viele Leute diese Nummern angerufen haben. Vermutlich wollten sie einen Gutschein, eine Digitalkamera oder Ähnliches gewinnen oder glaubten gar, sich zum normalen Fernsprechtarif billig befriedigen zu können.  Adele




			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (9 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist denn eine Telefonnummer eine Dienstleistung?


Die Nummer natürlich nicht. Aber hinter der Nummer kann eine solche stehen, z.B. bei Reisebüros, Ticketservicenummern, meiner Bank - und nicht zuletzt beim Anwalt 

Welche Gebühren für diese Dienstleistung anfallen oder nicht anfallen, ist aber von der Systematik der Kontakaufnahme streng zu trennen - es sei denn, der Telefontarif selbst ist die Bezahlung. Dann allerdings müssen MWD-Nummern genutzt werden - mit allen Konsequenzen, die dies hat.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*MCMUltimedia*

 Um Katzenhai nicht an meiner Hirnsubstanz zweifeln zu lassen: Natürlich weiß ich, wie das Ganze mit den Telefonnummern und den Servicediensten gemeint ist. Muss wohl an meinem Job als freie Journalistin für Kultur bei einer regionalen Tageszeitung -nix Bild oder so..." liegen, dass ich mich ueber unklare und irrefuehrende Formulierungen ärgere, wie sie eben auch bei MCMultimedia zu finden sind, wie etwa in deren Briefkopf mit der Auswahl der angeblich angerufenen Nummern.....Etwas anderes ist mir jedoch  völlig schleierhaft: Nach Durchsicht dieser Seiten und Blogs wie "Gedankenmüll" habe ich den Eindruck, dass inzwischen sowohl die Anschrift als auch die Namen der Betreiber von MCMultimedia namentlich bekannt sind. Dennoch werden diese Daten mit Verweis auf den Datenschutz zurückgehalten. Vielleicht klärt mich ein netter Mensch mal darüber auf, wieso jede seriös arbeitende Firma mit Namen der Geschäftsführer, Adresse etc. komplett im Netz bzw. im Adressverzeichnis zu finden ist, die Daten einer Firma, [...], behandelt werden wie rohe Eier --bloß nicht die potentiellen Küken schädigen?--
Da habe ich gewisse Probleme mit meinem Rechtempfinden, denn die bereits Geschädigten oder mit fragwürdigen Rechnungen, Mahnungen und Druck dieser Firma Behafteten dürfen weiterhin im Nebel tappen. Wo ist da bitte die Logik?

*[Virenscanner: Eingeschobenen Relativsatz vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

hallo

habe heute einen Brief, wo groß "ALLINKASSO" steht.

Aufforderung zur unverzüglichen Zahlung
Mandant: MC Multimedia, Pf 1107, 36094 Petersberg

Sehr geehrter Herr ,

wir, die Allinkasso GmbH Inkassobüro sind bevollmächtigt und beauftragt, die nachstehende Forderung einzuziehen, die unserer Mandantschaft gegen Sie zusteht und fällig ist.

Wir fordern Sie deshalb auf, die errechnete Gesamtforderung in Höhe von

EUR 112, 25

einschließlich der Kosten, die Sie infolge Ihres Zahlungsverzuges zu tragen haben, innerhalb von 10 Tagen ab Zustellung dieses Schreibens auf unser Konto nr......bei der Postbank Münschen,.BLZ....zu überweisen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass Zahlungen mit schuldbefreiender Wirkung nur noch zu unseren Gunsten erfolgen können. Eingehende Gelder werden gemäß § 366, 367 BGB zunächst auf die Kosten, dann auf die Zinsen und zuletzt auf die Hauptforderung verrechnet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Allinkasso GmbH Inkassobüro


-> muss ich das diesmal ernst nehmen? bitte sagt mal, wie ich drauf reagieren muss? wieder gar nicht?

danke schon mal


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2005)

white soul schrieb:
			
		

> -> muss ich das diesmal ernst nehmen? bitte sagt mal, wie ich drauf reagieren muss? wieder gar nicht?


...das wäre eine unzulässige Rechtsberatung, deshalb hast Du jetzt den ganzen Tag über auch keine Antwort bekommen. Gucke mal wie das weiter geht > HIER< und mache Dir selbst Deinen Reim darauf.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo,
war schon lange nicht mehr hier, weil ich schon lange nix mehr von MC Multimedia gehört habe. 
Jetzt hab ich ein Schreiben von Allinkasso bekommen.
Ich solle die Summe von über 230€ bezahlen.

das ist jetzt so das 5.Schreiben dass ich kriege.

bis jetzt lief es bei mir so ab:

1. Rechnung (30,- €)
2. Mahnung-1 (60,- €)
3. Mahnung-2 "mit Personalstammblatt" (ca. 150,- €)
4. Mahnung-3 (ca. 160,- €)
5. Inkassodienst-1 (ca. 230,-€)

Hab auch einen Widerspruch eingelegt, und wie bei vielen anderen kam eine Mahnung zurück in der steht sie hätten ein Schreiben ohne Inhalt bekommen.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was ich machen soll. Soll ich zahlen, oder abwarten bis nochmal ne Mahnung kommt und das alles aussitzen. 230€ sind ne menge geld für mich.

Wer tipps hat soll diese bitte Kund tun.

ciao

andy


----------



## BenTigger (11 September 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> Wer tipps hat soll diese bitte Kund tun.



ab  Hier  ruhig und besonnen lesen und dann eine eigene Meinung bilden.
Mehr können und dürfen wir dir nicht raten.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> war schon lange nicht mehr hier, weil ich schon lange nix mehr von MC Multimedia gehört habe.
> Jetzt hab ich ein Schreiben von Allinkasso bekommen.
> Ich solle die Summe von über 230€ bezahlen.
> ...



Wem will denn dieses Unternehmen glaubhaft klar machen, dass ein halbwegs normaler Mensch freiwillig
die bekannt hohen Gebühren der Deutschen Bundespost in Kauf nimmt, um einen leeren Briefumschlag zu verschicken? Vielleicht solltest Du Dich unter Einsendung einer Kopie des Allinkasso-Betreibers und einer Kopie des verschickten Originaltext Deines Widerspruchs direkt an den Bundesverban Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen wenden. Die Adresse steht auf Seite 23 dieses Forums.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Hallo Adele,

zunächst einmal Danke für die "journalistische" Kritik meiner kleinen Berichterstattung zu MC MUltimedia.
Grundsätzlich versuche ich lediglich Aufklärung mit dem Blog zu betreiben und die Geschichte mit dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis hast Du in der Tat verschlafen.
Ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis kann und sollte Klarheit darüber bringen, ob ÜBERHAUPT eine der Nummern angerufen wurden die auf einer Rechnung als angerufen gelten.
Weitere Details hierzu hatte ich nicht geschrieben und auch nicht weiter ausgeführt.
Wobei anzumerken gilt, wenn Du doch über so hochgeschätzte journalistische Fährigkeiten verfügst wie Du selbst hier schreibst, wieso lesen wir hier keine Berichterstattung mit jeglichem Hintergrund???
Auf meinem Blog berichte ich über einen konkreten Fall und nicht über die Leute, die tatsächlich dort angerufen haben.
Weiterhin ist Deine Logik natürlich etwas eingedämmt, da Du anscheinend nicht alle Zusammenhänge meiner Berichterstattung verstanden hast.
Datenschutz ist in Deutschland noch immer ein wenig gegeben und somit halte ich mich daran.
Wieso muss ich mir die Finger verbrennen wenn eine "Adele" hier nach Recht schreit aber selbst nicht besser ist?
Wer ist denn Adele? 
Publiziere uns doch bitte Dein Wissen 

In diesem Sinne ist meine Berichterstattung nach wie vor so geregelt, dass ich mir nicht die FInger verbrenne um nicht mehr schreiben zu können.
Sollte Mrs. Adele es besser machen, würde ich gerne wissen wo ich es lesen kann.
Selbst die Verbracuherzentrale Sachsen musste einlenken!!!

EOF Madame


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo,

ich war schon lange nicht mehr hier, wieso darf man absofort keine Tipps mehr geben.
vor ein paar monaten habe ich noch welche gekriegt.

naja, egal.

Bringt es was, wenn ich dem Allinkasso Büro einen Widerspruch schicke, oder  ist dies sinnlos.
Meinungen und Links erwünscht.

servus

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Hallo Marco
Zunächst würde ich es begrüßen, wenn die Teilnahme an diesem Forum ohne mehr oder minder dezente Beleidigungen oder ähnliche Spitzfindigkeiten möglich wäre. Ich bin etwas überrascht von Deinem heftigen Angriff. Auch beim mehrmaligen Durchforsten der Seiten, auf denen ich auch vertreten bin, konnte ich keine Kritik von mir an Deinem Bericht über MCMultimedia finden. Vielmehr habe ich eine Frage betr. des Datenschutzes für diese Firma gestellt auf die ich bisher noch keine Antwort habe. Ob eine gewisse Empfindlichkeit im Bereich des klaren Ausdrucks etwas über meine, wie Du schreibst, hochgeschätzte journalistischen Fähigkeiten,aussagt, sollte wohl offen bleiben. Du hast Recht mit Deiner
 Forderung, dass ich etwas über MCMultimedia samt Hintergrund schreiben sollte. Du solltest aber vielleicht wissen, dass der Einfluss der so genannten Freien innerhalb einer Redaktion sehr eingeschränkt ist. Mein Bestreben, einen entsprechenden Text an Hand des Beispiels meiner Mutter zu schreiben wurde mir von meinem Chefredakteur bereits im ersten Ansatz mit dem Argument abgewürgt, dass er in seiner Position beweispflichtig ist. Ich könnte höchstens versuchen, unsere Verbraucherberatungsstelle zu einer Pressemitteilung zu animieren, der ich zumindest den mir bekannten Fall hinzu fügen kann. Wenn ich derzeit für meine inzwischen 86-jährige Mutter gegen MCMultimedia Strafanzeige und Widerspruch führe, dann halte ich das, nebenbei bemerkt, für einen sehr konkreten Fall, den ich gerne zügiger als in dem bisher in diesem Forum beschriebenen Verlauf beenden würde. Meine Mutter ist in heller Panik, nicht nur wegen der Befürchtung, sie müsse mit jeder Mahnung noch mehr zahlen sondern auch aus Scham darüber, dass sie jemand überhaupt mit Telefonsex in Verbindung bringt. Da ich ihre gesundheitliche Konstitution kenne, fürchte ich nicht grundlos, dass sie wegen der für sie übergroßen Aufregung noch einen Schlaganfall erleidet. Wer denn bitte diese Adele ist? Adele ist 49 Jahre alt, hat einen erwachsenen und einen halbwüchsigen Sohn, war knapp 20 Jahre
lang Krankenschwester und arbeitet seit 5 Jahren für ein mickriges Zeilenhonorar im Kulturbereich einer regionalen Tageszeitung. Genug Infos?


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

@Adele 

er ist ja nur so sauer, weil er als "Experte" selbst reingefallen ist 

http://www.brain-pro.de/
http://www.cocoa.de/news/2003_04/24/rogge1.htm


----------



## BenTigger (13 September 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> , wieso darf man absofort keine Tipps mehr geben.
> vor ein paar monaten habe ich noch welche gekriegt.



Spezielle Tips auf deinen persönlichen Einzelfall stellen eine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung dar.

Alle anderen allgemeinen Tips sind hier schon gegeben worden. Nur must du selber diese lesen und für deinen persönlichen Fall entscheiden, welcher dir wie helfen kann.
Lies doch erst mal und frage dann nach was unklar blieb.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

betr. unerlaubte Rechtsberatung ist mir Folgendes unklar: Bezieht sich die Sperre der Weitergabe von
reellen Rechtinformationen etc. nur auf die Moderatoren oder auf alle Forum-Nutzer? Klartext: Im Zweifelsfall ist es voraussichtlich besser, zu Aussagen oder Vermutungen bezogen etwa darauf, dass eine Dienstleistung auf einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag zwischen zwei natürlichen Personen basiert...., die dazu passenden Gesetze und Paragraphen als Beleg parat zu haben. Möglicherweise ist es in diesem Lande besser zu wissen, wo was steht,- falls da was steht. Nur habe ich selbst absolut keinen Zugang zu der Juristensprache des BGB. Ein befreundeter Rechtsanwalt wollte mir jedoch in den kommenden Tagen
im Rahmen eines weiteren Widerspruchs die dazu passenden Gesetze heraussuchen. Kann ich diese Informationen als Hilfe für andere Betroffene in diesem Forum veröffentlichen?         :-?


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

@ Adele

Ist doch schon zigfach eindeutig gesagt:

Allgemeine Tipps sind i.O....... Spezielle Tips für den Einzelfall sind unerlaubte Rechtsberatung........Das gilt für ALLE....

Das Forum gibt es schon ziemlich lange und es ist wirklich schon alles gesagt/geschrieben. Man muss sich mal nur die Zeit nehmen, alles gündlich durchzulesen und sich die notwendigen Informationen herauszuziehen.

Ich bin selbst Betroffener und habe im Forum problemlos erfahren, was ich über MC Multimedia etc. wissen muss.


----------



## BenTigger (14 September 2005)

Danke Girgel, für die schönen Worte


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Adele
> 
> er ist ja nur so sauer, weil er als "Experte" selbst reingefallen ist
> 
> ...



Schwachsinn.
Ich beschreibe bei mir einen konkreten Fall, der von einem Bekannten an mich heran getragen wurde und ich anderen helfen möchte in dem ich darüber berichte.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ps.: Alte Kamellen rausgekramt was


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

@Adele.
Ist ja i.O.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

:-? Wie viele andere hier habe auch ich sowohl den Wunsch, selbst Informationen zu bekommen, als auch mit selbst gefundenen Informationen anderen Betroffenen zu helfen. Daher auch die Idee mit den Paragraphen, denn der Anwalt der MCMultimedia wird sich ja die Basis dieses dubiosen Geschäftmodells nicht aus den Fingern gesogen haben sondern versuchen, Gesetzeslücken zu nutzen. Ansonsten finde ich das einfach nur doof, irgendwelche persönlichen Differenzen oder "alte Kamellen" über dieses Forum auszustreiten.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 September 2005)

@ Adele

Melde Dich hier an. Dann kann man sich über Persönliche Nachrichten auch noch austauschen.


----------



## Girgel (14 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*

Hallo.......

so langsam entsteht bei mir der Eindruck, dass es manchen Personen hier gar nicht um Informationsaustausch zu einem leidigen Thema (MC Multimedia) geht, sondern schlicht und einfach darum, sich mehr oder weniger wortgewaltig selbst darzustellen.



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> :-? Wie viele andere hier habe auch ich sowohl den Wunsch, selbst Informationen zu bekommen, als auch mit selbst gefundenen Informationen anderen Betroffenen zu helfen.



@ Adele:

Deinen bisherigen Artikeln konnte ich keinerlei neue oder hilfreiche Erkenntnisse in der Sache entnehmen.
Sowohl Deine Vorlage für einen Widerspruch, als auch Deine Adressenliste waren aus alten Artikeln ( auch von Marko Rogge) zusammenkopiert.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo hab heut ein Brief erhalten von MC Multimedia soll 190,00 EUR bezahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

8) ....wortgewaltig...Das ist ja schon beinahe ein Kompliment für Autoren jedweder Art... Mein Widerspruch war tatsaechlich eine Zusammenfassung aus Internet-Infos u. A. aus diesem Forum -- wofür ich übrigens sehr dankbar bin -- sie gründet sich aber auf die Aussage der Verbraucherberatung,dass es einzig um einen reelen Vetragsabschluss geht. Der Hinweis auf zusätzliche Ansprechpartner stammt von Investi, die konkreten Adressen hat mir jedoch Freund Google aus der Informationsseite der Stadt Fulda herausgesucht. Wie hier als Tipp angesprochen hatte ich übrigens die Bild-Zeitung betr. der von MC "genutzten" regulären Festnetznummern angemailt und auf deren Mitverantwortung plädiert.. Na ja...Die Seite mit dem bereits beschriebenen "Telefonservice" ist inzwischen doppelt so breit. Auch mein Versuch, auf einen Hinweis aus diesem Forum hin telefonisch die Regulierungsbehörde der Telekom darüber in Kenntnis zu setzten, dass MC voraussichtlich das neue Telekommunikationsgesetz umgeht ging daneben. Der Mensch am anderen Ende der Leitung machte mir höchst genervt klar, dass dies nicht das Interesse der Behörde sei und verwies mich letztlich schroff.., na auf was wohl?...auf den Datenschutz.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

 Gerade beim Surfen habe ich Folgendes gefunden: Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen hat ein relativ umfangreiches Faltblatt namens "Technische Tipps gegen teure Telefonrechnungen" - über Kostenfallen durch Handy, PC +Co - herausgebracht, kostenlos erhältlich in den Beratungsstellen und kostenlos im PDF-Format runterzuladen. Ich habe es eben nur überflogen, es behandelt mehrere Formen der Abzocke. Zu finden ist es unter "downloads" bei www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de


----------



## Captain Picard (14 September 2005)

das Thema Handypay incl Abo ist anscheinend bei der VBZ noch völlig unbekannt 


> Download von Technische Tipps gegen teure Telefonrechnungen.pdf Technische Tipps gegen teure Telefonrechnungen (456.6 KB)


der direkte Link 
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/mediabig/5685A.pdf

cp


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mein Versuch, auf einen Hinweis aus diesem Forum hin telefonisch die Regulierungsbehörde der Telekom darüber in Kenntnis zu setzten, dass MC voraussichtlich das neue Telekommunikationsgesetz umgeht ging daneben.


Wenn es um dieses Forum geht, dann machen darauf Angesprochene nicht selten dicht. Was steht Deiner Meinung nach im TKG, wogegen die MC Multimedia verstößt.
Meiner Meinung nach ergibt sich aus dem TKG kein Anhaltspunkt für einen Verstoß und die Bundesnetzagentur (vormals RegTP) - die nichts mit der Telekom zu tun hat, außer dass sie deren gesetzlicher Vormund ist - dürfte in der Tat nicht zuständig sein. Die MC Multimedia bewirbt in Zeitschriften einen Dienst, ohne hinreichend über die Kosten zu informieren. Dazu werden Handynummern oder Nummern von Festnetzanschlüssen benutzt, um den Dienst bereit zu stellen. Wenn nun angeblich aus dem Telefonat ein Vertrag hervorgehen sollte, dann ist das zum einen eine zivile Streitigkeit zwischen dem Anrufer und dem Anrufempfänger und andererseits unter Umständen Straftatbestände, zu prüfen von einer Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Girgel (14 September 2005)

@ Adele

habe mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt......... wortreich trifft es wohl besser...........

Auch Deine neueste Entdeckung bringt in der Sache nichts......nada...

Wenn Du es, wie übrigens dieses Forum auch, erst einmal in Ruhe gelesen hättest, hättest Du Dir die Energie fürs Schreiben sparen können.

Das Faltblatt hat nichts mit der gegenständlichen Diskussion um MC Multimedia zu tun.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Natürlich weiß ich, dass MCMultimedia nicht gegen den Passus über die Regelung der Mehrwertdienste verstößt. Ich hatte nur die leise Hoffnung,dass es jemanden bei der Bundesnetzagentur interessiert, dass dieser Passus ganz locker umschifft wird.
@ Girgel   Muss ich mich jetzt darauf gefasst machen, dass Du mir ständig verbal in den Hintern treten willst? Was das Faltblatt angeht, musst Du Dich ja nicht dafür interessieren; anderen nützt es vielleicht ein wenig.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Kann das sein, dass irgendjemand mit technischen Möglichkeiten versucht, in dieses Forum zu pfuschen? Heute Abend hatte ich beim Anklicken bereits mehrfach
eine Fehlermeldung auf dem Rechner  Marke "Verbindung zur Zeit unterbrochen" und mein REchner streikte kurzfristig. 
 @ Jurist, erlauchtes Mitglied
Die Idee, mich als Mitglied einzutragen, hatte ich auch schon. Wenn ich mir allerdings vorstelle, dass ich auch auf meiner privaten Mailbox Kommentare wie die Letzten von Girgel, oder wie der Knabe sich sonst noch nennt, vorfinde, dann sehe ich doch lieber davon ab.


----------



## SEP (14 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das sein, dass irgendjemand mit technischen Möglichkeiten versucht, in dieses Forum zu pfuschen? Heute Abend hatte ich beim Anklicken bereits mehrfach
> eine Fehlermeldung auf dem Rechner  Marke "Verbindung zur Zeit unterbrochen" und mein REchner streikte kurzfristig.


Im Moment sind keine Probleme bekannt.



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee, mich als Mitglied einzutragen, hatte ich auch schon. Wenn ich mir allerdings vorstelle, dass ich auch auf meiner privaten Mailbox Kommentare wie die Letzten von Girgel, oder wie der Knabe sich sonst noch nennt, vorfinde, dann sehe ich doch lieber davon ab.


Im "Profil" kann man unter den Voreinstellungen die Option "E-Mailadresse immer zeigen: Ja Nein" auf "Nein" setzen - dann gibt's keinen Mailbutton (wie bei mir z.B.)


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hab heut ein Brief erhalten von MC Multimedia soll 190,00 EUR bezahlen.



Ist das Deine erste Rechnung oder gab es schon vorher welche?


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

So, ich für meinen Teil möchte die Diskussion mal schlichtweg beenden.
Kurzer Hintergrund und die letzte Aufklärung die sich aus allen Recherchen derzeit darstellen.

Die Polizei in Hessen hat diverse Anzeigen entgegen genommen, die gestellt wurden aufgrund der Rechnungen der MC Multimedia.
Die Anzeigen sind jedoch *ALLE* wieder zurück gezogen worden da in der Tat eigenes Verschulden vorliegt/vorlag und die betreffenden Personen dort angerufen hatten.
Nach einigen Recherchen mit jemanden von der ARD (Red. Plusminus) ist klar hervor gekommen, dass es *vereinzelte* Fälle von Datenirritationen gibt/gab, die dazu führten das auch ungerechtfertigt Rechnungen und/oder Mahnungen verschickt wurden.
Die meisten Personen jedoch haben eine der Rufnummern angerufen!
DAS IST FAKT !

Die MC Multimedia ist niemand anderes als die TSW Telekommunikationsservice in Petersberg per Postfach.
Sitz der MC Multimedia sowie auch der TSW ist die gleiche Anschrift in Fulda in einem schönen Reihenhaus.
Die Aktivitäten der MC Multimedia aka Frau H* sind grundsätzlich korrekt und nicht einmal illegal.
In meinem BLOG habe ich einen Fall geschildert, bei dem es in der Tat nachweislich ist, dass niemand eine der Servicenummern der MC Multimedia angerufen hat.
Dieser einzelne Fall wird derzeit in Besprechung mit den Anwälten der MC Multimedia besprochen und diese sind durchaus einlenkwillig und gesprächsbereit.
Die Inhaberin die ich mehrfach versuchte zu erreichen läßt sich dezent verleugnen und ist nicht da oder legt halt einfach auf 
Naja, verübeln kann man es ihr ja auch nicht.

Da nur der eine von mir beschriebene Fall sich entsprechend nicht so zugetragen hat wie hier im Forum die anderen, werde ich mich auch nur noch darauf konzentrieren.
Die meisten haben eben doch dort angerufen, denn der Trick mit dem "Rückruf" ist ja schon clever.
So, nun wünsche ich noch jedem weiterhin viel Glück, denn die meisten (nämlich die, die angerufen haben und es nicht zugeben) werden keine Chance haben sich durchzusetzen.
Die meisten haben ja angerufen und wollen es vor Mutti nicht zugeben 

Cheers.


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2005)

@ Gast, ist Dir irgendwas wiederfahren, was Du mit Dir selbst austragen musst? Wenn Du meinst, hier Halbwahrheiten und nicht abschließend erwiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen unters Volk bringen zu wollen, dann ist das mEn nicht förderlich für dieses "Verbraucherschutzforum".

Aber wie TF immer so nett bemerkt: "_Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten!_"


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

:evil: @  Marco
Wie bitte? In welchem Film spielst Du gerade mit? Du stellst gerade allen Abzockern einen Freibrief aus, egal, mit welchen Methoden sie offenbar gewerbsmäßig Ahnungslosen oder Unachtsamen mit reichlich Druck das Geld aus der Tasche zwingen wollen. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass hier reichlich was faul ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 September 2005)

@Adele 

immer mit der Ruhe. Der angebliche Herr R.  würfelt nach Herzenlust Strafrecht und Zivilrecht durcheinander 
da wird sicherlich noch etwas von den Juristen dazu kommen. 

cp


----------



## 118xx (15 September 2005)

Marko Rogge schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizei in Hessen hat diverse Anzeigen entgegen genommen, die gestellt wurden aufgrund der Rechnungen der MC Multimedia.
> 
> Die Anzeigen sind jedoch *ALLE* wieder zurück gezogen worden da in der Tat eigenes Verschulden vorliegt/vorlag und die betreffenden Personen dort angerufen hatten.


Selbst wenn das der Fall sein sollte betrifft dies zunächst nur die strafrechtliche Seite des Geschäftsprinzipes, ob bei einem Anruf tatsächlich ein Vertrag zustande kommt hat damit nichts zu tun. 


> Die Aktivitäten der MC Multimedia aka Frau H* sind grundsätzlich korrekt und nicht einmal illegal.


Ob das ganze aus zivilrechtlicher Sicht "korrekt" ist halte ich für höchst fraglich, ob die Sache auch illegal im Sinne eines Verstosses gegen Straftatbestände ist, mögen die zuständigen Behörden entscheiden.


> So, nun wünsche ich noch jedem weiterhin viel Glück, denn die meisten (nämlich die, die angerufen haben und es nicht zugeben) werden keine Chance haben sich durchzusetzen.
> Die meisten haben ja angerufen und wollen es vor Mutti nicht zugeben


Ich habe dort angerufen, aufgrund einer Anzeige ohne jegliche Preisangabe. Im Rahmen einer Bandansage wurde ich aufgefordert eine bestimmte Taste zu drücken falls ich den Service kenne. Hab ich nicht getan da ich den Service nicht kannte. Dann erfolgte plötzlich eine Ansage: Dieser tolle Service kostet xx euro. Es begann Band mit einem Schmuddelgespräch. Wenige Sekunden danach habe ich aufgelegt, hat weniger als 60 Sekunden gedauert. Meinen Gewinnanruf hatte ich schon, allein die Rechnung läßt auf sich warten.
Wo und wann soll ich einen Vertrag geschlossen haben?  Auch bei Telefonsexdienstverträgen gilt das BGB. Verträge setzen ein Vertragsangebot und eine damit korrespondierende Annahme des Vertrages voraus. Wann habe ich oder die Gegenseite ein Angebot abgegeben wodurch soll das angenommen worden sein? Falls die Gegenseite meint die Forderung geltend machen zu müssen habe ich beste Chancen mich "durchzusetzen". Auch den üblichen  Nebenforderungen sehe ich gelassen entgegen. Der Gläubiger hat schliesslich eine Schadensminderungspflicht nicht jede kostentreibende Beitreibungsmassnahme ist erstattungsfähig selbst wenn die Hauptforderung bei Gericht zugesprochen würde.


----------



## Devilfrank (15 September 2005)

Na ja, da bleiben wir mal ganz gelassen.
Hier darf ja jeder posten, solange er nicht gegen die NUB verstößt.
Und wenn der Gast Marco Rogge meint, einen Persilschein ausstellen zu wollen oder zu müssen, dann ist das lediglich (s)eine private Meinung über die sich jeder so seine Gedanken selbst machen kann.

Öhem...hüstel, hüstel.


----------



## Girgel (16 September 2005)

Hallo……….

Tatsache ist doch, dass eine Firma, über deren Seriosität (siehe hierzu nur die Geschäftsbriefe…………) man vortrefflich streiten kann,  versucht, Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Die Mittel, die hier eingesetzt werden sind unbestritten nicht rechtens. Das gilt für diejenigen, die wirklich angerufen und ganz besonders für diejenigen, die erst gar nicht angerufen haben.

Wie man hier nachlesen kann, gibt es genügend Betroffene, die nachweislich nicht bei der MCMultimedia angerufen haben. Das sind keineswegs Einzelfälle. Nicht einmal bei diesen eindeutigen Fällen gelingt es unseren Behörden etwas zu unternehmen. Oder sollte ich wohl besser schreiben: haben unsere Behörden keinerlei Lust, etwas zu unternehmen???

Solche Firmen können sich doch erst so lange halten, da seitens der Behörden nichts unternommen wird.

Im Anhang findet Ihr ein Schreiben der für mich zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft. Macht Euch Euer eigenes Bild!!

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich angesichts derart unplausibler Äußerungen nur noch wundern, oder aber totlachen soll.


@ Adele

1.	Nachdem Du andere ermahnst, Spitzfindigkeiten zu unterlassen ( Zitat Adele: „Zunächst würde ich es begrüßen, wenn die Teilnahme an diesem Forum ohne mehr oder minder dezente Beleidigungen oder ähnliche Spitzfindigkeiten möglich wäre.“) , solltest Du die notwendige Sachlichkeit und Höflichkeit in der Diskussion auch den anderen Diskussionspartnern entgegenbringen. Ich bezeichne Dich auch nicht als Mädel, was bei einer 49-jährigen sicherlich leicht komisch klingt. Wie man hier nachlesen kann, bin ich nicht der Erste, den Du etwas „nassforsch“ angehst.
2.	Ich werde Dir bestimmt nicht laufend „verbal in den Hintern treten“. Ich habe Dir nur sehr sachlich mitgeteilt, dass es nichts bringt, laufend Dinge zu schreiben, die schon zigfach nachzulesen sind oder aber gänzlich am Thema vorbei gehen. ( Beispiel: Deine Mutmaßung irgend jemand würde mit technischen Mitteln im Forum herumpfuschen, wenn mal Dein Computer nicht so ganz funktioniert.)

@ Markus Rogge:

Dein Sinneswandel ist sehr befremdlich. Es würde mich brennend interessieren, was Du mit der MCM ausgedealt hast.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 September 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht einmal bei diesen eindeutigen Fällen gelingt es unseren Behörden etwas zu unternehmen. Oder sollte ich wohl besser schreiben: haben unsere Behörden keinerlei Lust, etwas zu unternehmen???


Leider ist es so, dass so eine Sache nur von ganz wenigen Beamten abhängt. Es gibt da betimmte Zuständigkeitsregeln und die organisieren eindeutig, dass die Polizei und die StA in Fulda örtlich und sachlich für die Strafverfolgung zuständig sind. Im Klartext bedeutet das, dass wahrscheinlich nur ein einziger Staats- oder Amtsanwalt und anscheinend auch nur ein oder zwei Polizeibeamte die Einzelanzeigen bearbeiten. Demnach ist die Pauschalisierung nicht treffend, zumal sich rumgesprochen hat, dass andere Beamte gerne hier zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen würden, jedoch wegen der fehlenden Zuständigkeit nicht können.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Anbei das Schreiben,das mir ein befreundeter Rechsanwalt heute zuschickte. Es enthält natürlich auch Wiederholungen des bisher hier Gesagten, ist aber vielleicht für Einige dennoch interesasant. 



> Hier wird mal wieder versucht, ahnungslose Menschen abzuzocken. Ich empfehle, gar nicht darauf zu reagieren, zumal MC Multimedia schon den Beweis schuldig geblieben ist, welche der von ihr im Brief erwähnten "Service-Nummern" überhaupt in Anspruch genommen wurde. Dies bleibt nämlich völlig offen. Ein Vertrag kommt regelmässig dadurch zustande, dass eine Offerte gemacht wird, welche von der anderen Seite angenommen wird. Hierbei reicht es auch aus, dass jemand "Leistungen" über eine Telefonnummer anbietet, wobei das Angebot durch Anwählen der Nummer angenommen wird und insoweit der Vertrag zustande kommt. Z.B. bieten verschiedene Dienstleister( so auch die Stiftung Warentest) Informationen per kostenpflichtigem Faxabruf an. Allerdings muss der Diensteanbieter den Nachweis erbringen, dass der Vertrag mit der jeweiligen Person tatsächlich zustande gekommen ist. Im vorliegenden Fall ist weiter noch zu berücksichtigen, dass für Außenstehende klar sein muss, was sich hinter dem kostenpflichtigen Service verbirgt. Dazu gehört auch die Information über die dabei entstehenden Kosten. Gerade dies lässt sich allerdings aus den angegebenen Rufnummern gerade nicht entnehmen, weil diese bis auf die "Vorwahl" 0176 auf reguläre Festnetzanschlüsse hindeutet. Ist in der Anzeige bzw. beim Anwählen der Nummer auf die dabei entstehenden Kosten überhaupt hingewiesen worden?
> Ansonsten ist in der Verschleierung von Kosten eine betrügerische Absicht
> zu sehen, wobei derjenige, welcher einen Betrugsversuch begeht, kein Recht
> hat, auch noch die "Früchte" seines Handels ernten zu können. Durch die Erstattung der Anzeige ist somit allem Genüge getan. Zu Deinen Feststellungen zur Formbedürftigkeit der Rechnung ist allerdings anzumerken, dass diese Anforderungen (Steuer-Nr., fortlaufende Rechnungs-Nr. sich nur auf Rechnungen an Unternehmen mit Vorsteuerabzug beziehen, weil diese die im Rechnungsbetrag enthaltene Umsatzsteuer als Vorsteuer gegenüber dem Finanzamt geltend machen können und die Angaben zum Zwecke der Klarheit und Möglichkeit zur steuerrechtlichenlichen Rückverfolgbarkeit  dienen.



@ Girgel   Für den in Zorn und Stress hingeschriebenen "Knaben" entschuldige ich mich. Mein Computer funktioniert übrigens hervorragend.


----------



## Girgel (16 September 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

@ Rüdiger Kunz

Da liegst Du falsch. Meine Anzeige wurde nicht von der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda bearbeitet.
Weiterhin sind mehrere Fälle aus dem Bundesgebiet bekannt, bei denen die einstellenden Behörden eben nicht die Polizei und die Staatsanwalt Fulda sind.
Zuständig sind erst eimal die örtlichen Behörden, die die Angelegenheit dann evtl. nach Fulda weiterleiten. Siehe hierzu auch meinen heutigen Anhang.


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rüdiger Kunz
> 
> Da liegst Du falsch.
> 
> Zuständig sind erst eimal die örtlichen Behörden...


Das liegt er nicht. Dass eine Anzeige bereits auf dem Weg an die örtlich zuständige Behörde eingestellt wird, zeigt nur, dass man sich nicht hinreichend mit dem Fall beschäftigt hat. Aber wie der Rüdiger hier schon mal geschrieben hatte:


			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eines gilt generell, Entscheidungen und Ermittlungsschritte von Strafverfolgern werden hier nicht öffentlich diskutiert.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dass eine Anzeige bereits auf dem Weg an die örtlich zuständige Behörde eingestellt wird, zeigt nur, dass man sich nicht hinreichend mit dem Fall beschäftigt hat.



Das versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz.

Möglichkeit 1: 

Habe ich/mein Anwalt mich nicht genug mit dem Fall beschäftigt ? Woher willst du das wissen??

Möglichkeit 2:

Haben sich die ermittelnden Behörden nicht richtig beschäftigt??  Dann läge ich doch mit meiner Behauptung bezügl. Untätigkeit der Behörden richtig.


Weiterhin stellt sich mir die Frage, wehalb nicht zuständige Behörden Anzeigen entgegennehmen und Verfahren einstellen?

In diesem Zusammenhang würde mich die Verbreitung des Problems mir der MCM interessieren.

Schreibt doch mal:

1. Wo Probleme mit der MCM aufgetreten sind.

2. Wo bereits Anzeigen laufen.

3. Ob und wie dort die Behörden reagiert , oder wie in meinem Fall, den Vorgang gleich abgewimmelt haben.

Dann werden wir sehen, ob die kritisierte Untätigkeit der Behörden, sich verallgemeinern lässt, oder nicht.



Grüsse


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz.


Es ist auch nicht einfach zu erklären und deshalb halte ich es mit dem Rüdiger-Zitat in meinem letzten Posting, wie der wahrscheinlich selbst auch.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich angesichts derart unplausibler Äußerungen nur noch wundern, oder aber totlachen soll.



Was ist daran unplausibel? Eine Straftat kann nicht nachgewiesen werden, also ist das Verfahren einzustellen.

Eine zivilrechtliche Bewertung dieser Angelegenheit kann und wird die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht vornehmen.


----------



## Girgel (16 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran unplausibel?



1. Kann nieman so blauäugig sein zu glauben, dass es Telefonsexdienste gibt, die auf Rechnung arbeiten. Da würde doch jeder einfach einen falschen Namen angeben und der Aufwand zur Beitreibung der (berechtigten) Forderungen wäre für den Anbieter der Sexdienstleistung unabschätzbar.

2. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass jemand dort anruft, der mich noch nie im Leben gesehen hat (ich weiß durch die Anzeige, wessen Nummer das ist) und ausgerechnet meine Nummer angibt, geht gegen NULL. 

3. Ist das Vorgehen der MCM beileibe kein Einzelfall. Entsprechendes Informationsmaterial lag meiner Anzeige bei.


Für mich ist die Sache klar:

Mit dieser an den Haaren herbeigezogenen ( die Staatanwaltschaft schreibt selbst "augenscheinlich"...) Geschichtevom Dritten, der meinen Namen benutzt hat, dem dann seinerseits auch nichts nachzuweisen ist, konnte der Vorgang sehr schnell und bequem abgeschlossen werden, bevor er richtig Arbeit macht.

Tatsache ist doch, dass MCM nach wie vor mit unberechtigten Fordrungen an die Betroffenen herantritt und mit dreisten Methoden versucht diese durchzusetzen.( Wie nennt man das denn bitte??)

Tatsache ist weiterhin auch, dass die Behörden durch zahlreiche Anzeigen hiervon Kenntnis haben und offensichtlich nichts unternehmen.

Grüsse


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2005)

Vielleicht ist Dein Denkfehler, dass es "die Behörden" nicht gibt? Ich habe den Eindruck, dass viele ein irrsinnig positiv verzerrtes Bild von der Arbeit "der Behörden" haben. So halte ich es z.B. in der heutigen Zeit für eine Selbstverständlichkeit, mich zu einem internetrelevanten Thema jeder Art erst einmal im Internet selbst schlau zu machen... Das sollte für jeden Dorfpolizisten, der beisielsweise mit einer Anzeige zu "MCM Multimedia" konfrontiert wird, eigentlich auch gelten. Offenbar ist das aber nicht gängige Praxis bei "den Behörden". Man mag mich gern verbessern...

Würde man beispielsweise nach "MCM Multimedia" googlen, nur in Deutschland, fände man dieses Forum hier als Treffer 1. Ob man dann noch von einem Einzelfall ausgehen würde? ausgehen könnte? ausgehen DÜRFTE?

Wie viel Behördenlangeweile nur durch interne Kommunikationsdefizite und ähnliches zu erklären wäre (etwa eben nicht-Einsatz von google zB), das werden weder Du noch ich noch sonst wer je erfahren...


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

*Strafverfolger überfordert?*

Bitte die "Dorfpolizisten" nicht überfordern. Was sollen die denn noch alles händeln können? Vom Rasenmäherlärm über Mietstreitigkeiten bis zu Internetrecherchen? Wisst ihr eigentlich, wie die ausgebildet werden (Einheitspolizistenausbildung ist Trend!) und wie wenig in Fortbildung betreffend neue Technologien investiert wird? Viele müssen zuhause recherchieren, weil sie keinen direkten Internetzugang haben. 

Da kann man doch eher vom User erwarten, dass er nachdenkt: Wer entscheidet - Fulda. Was müssen die haben - alle Anzeigen wegen des Überblicks. Wann müssen die was haben - so schnell wie möglich. Wie kann man da Druck machen, wenn die nicht richtig mitbekommen haben was abgeht - Einstellungsbescheide hier veröffentlichen und die Tipps der Profis in die Beschwerde einbauen. Überlegt doch mal, wie lange die Hamburger gebraucht haben, um in Gang zu kommen!

Deshalb:


			
				schlussdamit schrieb:
			
		

> Wer den weniger Standhaften was Gutes tun oder den [Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt] Gerechtigkeit widerfahren lassen will, schicke bei Verdacht des versuchten Betruges mit genau dieser Überschrift eine Kopie der Rechnung an die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda, Am Rosengarten 4, 36037 Fulda. Nur wenn dort genug Aktenzeichen gesammelt sind, passiert so was wie bei den Hanseaten.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2005)

*Re: Strafverfolger überfordert?*



			
				schlussdamit schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte die "Dorfpolizisten" nicht überfordern.


Seit wann ist ein Staatsanwalt Dorfpolizist? 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=119246#119246
das Einstellungsschreiben   stammt von der STA. Betrug gehört zu einem der am schwierigsten 
zu beweisenden Straftatbestände. Wer das nicht glaubt, soll umgehenst  mal einen Anwalt befragen.
Außerdem sollte hier endlich der Unterschied zwischen Strafrecht und Zivilrecht beachtet werden.

Selbst wenn 100mal Einstellungsbescheide verschickt werden, berührt das den zivilrechtlichen Aspekt nicht die Bohne. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=119139#119139
lest euch das mal gründlich durch. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

*Re: Strafverfolger überfordert?*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> schlussdamit schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit "Strafverfolger" waren alle Ermittler gemeint:


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...mich zu einem internetrelevanten Thema jeder Art erst einmal im Internet selbst schlau zu machen... Das sollte für jeden Dorfpolizisten, der beisielsweise mit einer Anzeige zu "MCM Multimedia" konfrontiert wird, eigentlich auch gelten.


Es ist in Ordnung, wenn der Staatsanwalt nicht selbst im Internet recherchiert, sondern sich auf die Ermittlungsergebnisse der "Dorfpolizisten" verlässt.


----------



## Girgel (17 September 2005)

Hallo...........

erst einmal muss ich klarstellen, dass wenn ich von den Behörden schreibe, keineswes verallgemeinere, sondern diejenigen Behörden meine, die sich bislang mit dem Vorgang "beschäftigt" haben.

Um, wie hier so schön geschrieben wird, die "Dorfpolizisten" nicht zu überfordern, war meiner Anzeige sämtliches Informationsmaterial, dass u.a. hier zugänglich ist, in ausgedruckter Form beigelegen.

Man hätte sich nicht einmal anstrengen müssen, um zu erkennen, dass eben kein Einzelfall vorliegt, sondern dass seitens der MCM mit Methode vorgegangen wird.

Grüsse


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Offensichtlich hatte ich Glück mit meinem Kripo-Beamten, der sich auf Grund meiner Anzeige im Internet über die Sachlage informierte... 

Noch ein Paar Punkte:

Ich denke, dass MCMultimedia so nebenbei auch den Jugendschutz unterwandert. Trotz fürsorglich gesperrter 190-Nummern kann sich jedes Kind, egal ob aus Neugierde oder versehentlich, den schmuddeligen Inhalt dieser Bänder anhören.

Es ist bei Anruf keineswegs immer ersichtlich, was hinter diesen "Servicenummern" steht. Ich habe es mir angetan, sämtliche der auf dem Briefkopf als Auswahl stehenden Nummern zu überprüfen - logo, alles Bandansagen / Computerstimmen. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Meinungen geht es für wenige Cent wunderbar von einer öffentlichen Telefonzelle aus. Z. B. bei der Nummer 0511 - 9361xxxx gibt es eine völlig neutrale, sachlich klingende Bandansage, die zwar zur Rufnummernunterdrückung auffordert, jedoch nichts
über den angeblichen Dienst verrät.

Nach Durchsicht dieser Seiten ist die Auswahl der angeblich angerufenen Nummern auf den Briefköpfen der Rechnungen identisch, egal, ob man glaubt, einen Gewinn abzurufen wie etwa bei Beate geschehen - siehe Seite 23 - oder auf eine Telefonsex-Anzeige ohne Preisangabe anruft. Ich frage mich daher, wie die gute Frau H.... (ist schon erstaunlich, wie deutlich jemand, der gerne nicht erkannt werden möchte, seinen Namen auf die Bestätigung eines Einschreibens schreiben kann) überhaupt auseinander dividieren kann, wer davon eine Sex-Bandansage in Anspruch genommen haben will.

Meines Wissens nach, hat der Gesetzgeber bei den grundsätzlich legalen Mehrwertdienstnummern, derer sich MC nicht bedient, die Kosten pro Minute begrenzt. Gehen wir, rein hypothetisch davon aus, dass dieser sogenannte Service per Bandansage legal wäre.....Haut mich später.... Dem aktuellen Stand nach fordert MC 60 Euro per Gespräch. Nach Angaben der Forumsteilnehmer hat kein Anruf länger als 60 Sekunden gedauert. Mehr als die Hälfte dieser Zeit schluckt die Voransage mit der Aufforderung diverse Tasten zu drücken. Für eine sogenannte Dienstleistung bliebe also nur ein Zeitfenster von 30 Sekunden über - die Herren im Forum mögen mir diese Bemerkung verzeihen - welcher Mann gibt sich denn mit 30 Sekunden Erotik zufrieden ? -, und das für 60 Euro. Umgerechnet hieße das, das Frau H. nebst Konsorten pro Minute 120 Euro verlangt. Und das wäre selbst bei einem so genannten legalen Dienst schlichtweg Wucher.


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Girgel

Mit Gruß von meinem Lebensgefährten -- Diplm. Ing für Elektrotechnik / Hard- und Software-Entwickler -- könne man mit dem nötigen know-how durchaus Internet-Seiten abschießen. In diesem Fall ging er jedoch davon aus, dass der Rechner dieses Forums schlichtweg wegen des zu großen Zugriffs Probleme bekam, was wiederum auf die Notwendigkeit dieses Forums und die Anzahl der Betroffenen verweist. Entschuldigung, aber das konnte ich mir doch nicht verkneifen.......


----------



## Timster (17 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... Im Gegensatz zu anderen Meinungen geht es für wenige Cent wunderbar von einer öffentlichen Telefonzelle aus. ...


Man kann schon, bloß ob man dann dasselbe zu hören kriegt, wie von einem normalen Festnetzanschluss aus, sei dahingestellt. Ich bin leider zu wenig in der Technik bewandert, um zu entscheiden, ob das geht, denke aber das ist machbar.


			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nach Durchsicht dieser Seiten ist die Auswahl der angeblich angerufenen Nummern auf den Briefköpfen der Rechnungen identisch, egal, ob man glaubt, einen Gewinn abzurufen wie etwa bei Beate geschehen ...


Die Gewinnmasche dient lediglich der Adressenermittlung. Als "Service" wird meines Wissens nur Telefonsex angeboten.  


			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... Umgerechnet hieße das, das Frau H. nebst Konsorten pro Minute 120 Euro verlangt. ...


Die Logik geht nicht auf: Man muss ja nicht nach 60 Sekunden auflegen, sondern kann getrost den ganzen Tag an der Strippe hängen. Von einer Zeitbeschränkung des "Service" habe ich noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2005)

*McMultimedia*

betr. Jack T.    Wen ich meinem fast erwachsenen Sohn, der diese Nummern ohne Preisangabe recht frustriert ausprobierte glauben darf, ist der Inhalt dessen, was ich bei meiner
      Recherche per Telefonzelle hörte identisch mit dem, was er mit bekam. 
Natürlich musss Mann uch nicht nach 60 Sekunden auflegen...... Es war lediglich ein REchenexempel, dass deie Wucherpreise dieser sogenannten Firma belegen sollte.


----------



## Girgel (18 September 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

@ Adele

es freut mich für Dich, dass Du in der Sache offensichtlich besser vorankommst, als viele andere.

Darf ich fragen, ob Du in Fulda, oder bei der ("nicht zuständigen") örtlichen Polizei Anzeige erstattetst hast??

Den kleinen Seitenhieb kann ich schon vertragen.

Es geht auch nicht darum, sich gegenseitig zu belegen, sondern wir haben doch das gleiche Problem. Wobei ich mir einbilde, dass die Stimmungslage hier langsam zugunsten der MCM "kippt".

Grüsse


----------



## Girgel (18 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann schon, bloß ob man dann dasselbe zu hören kriegt, wie von einem normalen Festnetzanschluss aus, sei dahingestellt. Ich bin leider zu wenig in der Technik bewandert, um zu entscheiden, ob das geht, denke aber das ist machbar.



Wie soll das denn gehen????????


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Stimmung mehr Richtung MCMultimedia kippt, wenn man sich weniger über diese Leute aufregt. Vielmehr kommen wir möglicherweise weiter, wenn wir uns bei unseren Widersprüchen gegen diese Firma auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren. Meines Erachtens nach ist dies einerseits der von Anwalt W. aufgeführte Aspekt der betrügerischen Absicht durch die Verschleierung der Kosten, andereseits der von MCMultimedia offensichtlich noch keinem Betroffenen stichhaltig erbrachte Beleg, dass ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist. Und das bedeutet nicht, dass irgenwer angerufen hat. Wenn jemand meinen Anrufbeantworter anruft, habe ich mit dem Anrufer dennoch nicht automatisch einen Vertrag geschlossen. Meine Strafanzeige habe ich bei der Polizeidienststelle Sankt Augustin erstellt. Auf meine Nachfrage hin, ob ich auch in Fulda Anzeige erstatten sollte, meinte der Kripobeamte, das gebe nur Durcheinander. Aber vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich mit Kopien der Multimedia-Rechnungen und Kopien sowohl von Strafantrag incl. bereits vorhandenem als auch dem Inhalt der Strafanzeige in Fulda vorstellig werden, damit da möglichst rasch genügend Meldungen auftauchen, die belegen, dass diese Rechnungen etc. keineswegs Einzelfälle sind. Danke für den Hinweis. Es wäre schön, wenn wir es schaffen würden, die Firma mit möglichst vielen Informationen "auszuhungern". Je weniger Leute dort anrufen, desto teurer wird dieses Geschäft für die, denn auch MC hat laufende Kosten.


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

*Re: Stand der dinge bei mir*



			
				Diebels-Alt schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Mahunung vpm Inkasso [...] 242 €  :lol:


Hallo, habe heute meinen ersten Brief von Allinkasso bekommen,
auf meinen Wiederspruch bei MC Multimedia wurde nicht reagiert, habe insgesamt 5 Rechnungen von der tollen Firma, angäblich hätte ich vom Handy (E-Plus Netz) irgend einen Mehrwertdienst gewählt, sorry ich habe nur T-Mobile.
Rechnungen belaufen sich mitlerweile auf stolze € 809,35, zahlen werde ich die bestimmt nicht, da ich kein E-Plus habe.


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Na toll,die machen froehlich weiter. Vielleicht sollten wir, die Betroffenen, es mal mit ein wenig mehr Öffentlichkeit versuchen. Ich glaube inzwischen, dass die MCMultimedia-Betreiber sich durch unsere Debatten im begrenzten Medium Forum kaum beeindrucken lassen, weil sich hier fast nur Leute austoben, die irgendwie bereits in die Fänge dieser Leute geraten sind. Wer etwas zu verbergen hat, scheut die Öffentlichkeit wie die berühmten Motten das Licht. Wer nichts zu verbergen hat kann sich also auch nicht daran stören, dass ich inzwischen Briefe mit dem Inhalt der uns allen bekannten Fakten mit der Bitte der Bearbeitung mit Verweis auf dieses Forum: Zwei Bundestagsabgeordnete aus dem Wahlkreis,in dem ich lebe, das Stern-Magazin, die in Köln beheimatete Boulevard-Zeitschrift Express und die ProSiebenSAt1Media-Gesellschaft. Ob es was bringt, wird sich zeigen, aber einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 September 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> . Wobei ich mir einbilde, dass die Stimmungslage hier langsam zugunsten der MCM "kippt".


worauf fußt die Erkenntnis? Nüchterne Betrachtung/Analyse  hat nichts mit Stimmung zu tun.
Was vereinzelt/anonyme als ihre Meinung/Erkenntnis "absondern" ist nicht repräsentativ für dieses Forum.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

*MC Mulimedia*

Ich habe auch Rechnungen der "Firma" MCMultimedia erhalten. Zuletzt von einem Inkassounternehmen aus München mit dem Namen "Allinkasso" über 235,51€
Die "Firma" MCMultimedia geht immer gleich vor. Zunächst ruft eine freundliche Dame bei jemanden an und behauptet man habe etwas gewonnen. Man benötige nur noch die vollständige Adresse um den Gewinn zuschicken zu können. Dann erhält man Wochen später eine Rechnung über ein angeblich geführtes Telefongespräch mit einer Sex-Hotline (so in meinem Fall). Ich kann nachweisen das dies unwahr ist, denn die "Firma" MCMultimedia hat die angeblich angerufene Telnr. gleich mitgeliefert. Mein Anwalt hat mir geraten zunächst noch abzuwarten. Sollte das oben genannte Inkassounternehmen weiterhin Rechnungen an mich schicken, werde ich gerichtlich gegen die Firma MCMulimedia vorgehen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Diese Auflistung (siehe oben) habe ich auch bekommen.
Ist ein weißes Blatt Papier. NICHTS WEITER.
Die "Firma" MCM versucht nur damit einzuschüchtern.
Meine Rechnung bezahle ich NICHT. Im Gegenteil. Sollten mir weiterhin Rechnungen zugeschickt werden..........Wofür habe ich einen Anwalt!


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2005)

*Re: MC Mulimedia*

@ MG,

man schreibt Dir, dass Du eine Nummer angerufen hast. Steht auf der Rechnung auch die abgehende Nummer (also Deine?) Oder anders gefragt, steht auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis Deines Telefonunternehmens die angerufene Nummer (also die der MCM?)



			
				MG schrieb:
			
		

> werde ich gerichtlich gegen die Firma MCMulimedia vorgehen.


...ja bitte und berichte, was Ihr erreicht habt und wer die Selbstbeteiligung Deiner Rechtsschutzversicherung am Ende bezahlt.


----------



## Girgel (20 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> worauf fußt die Erkenntnis? Nüchterne Betrachtung/Analyse  hat nichts mit Stimmung zu tun.
> Was vereinzelt/anonyme als ihre Meinung/Erkenntnis "absondern" ist nicht repräsentativ für dieses Forum.
> 
> cp



Ich habe schon wieder einmal ein kleines Verständnisproblem.........

Ich dachte, dies sei ein öffentliches Forum, in dem jeder seine Meinung kundtun darf. 

Anonym bleiben hierbei alle. Oder heisst Du viellecht tatsächlich Captain Picard?

Wenn also alle anonym Ihre Meinung äußern dürfen, dann ist der Querschnitt aus diesen allen Meinungen durchaus repräsentativ.

Wer legt denn fest, wessen Äußerung repräsentativ ist ??

Wenn die nüchternen Betrachtungen/Analysen immer zum Schluss kommen, dass alle Versuche, etwas gegen MCM vorzugehen eh nichts bringen, ist das nicht besonders hilfreich. Siehe hierzu nur Reducals neueste ironische Anmerkung bezügl. Selbstbeteiligung bei der Rechtsschutzversicherung von MG.


----------



## Smigel (20 September 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon wieder einmal ein kleines Verständnisproblem.........
> 
> Ich dachte, dies sei ein öffentliches Forum, in dem jeder seine Meinung kundtun darf.


Klar kann hier jeder seine Meinung kundtun, solange er sich an die NUB hält und beim Thema bleibt.


			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Anonym bleiben hierbei alle. Oder heisst Du viellecht tatsächlich Captain Picard?


Im Forum heist er so, genauso wie ich den Nick Smigel habe.

Das anonym bezieht sich eher auf nicht angemeldete Poster.



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn also alle anonym Ihre Meinung äußern dürfen, dann ist der Querschnitt aus diesen allen Meinungen durchaus repräsentativ.


Nicht unbedingt, es gab und gibt des öfteren mal Nebelkerzen oder Trollpostings aus einer bestimmten Richtung. Aber man kennt seine Pappenheimer


			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Wer legt denn fest, wessen Äußerung repräsentativ ist ??



Normalerweise jeder für sich selbst, dabei können schonmal verschiedene Meinungen auftreten (besonder bei Nebel und Trollmond).


			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die nüchternen Betrachtungen/Analysen immer zum Schluss kommen, dass alle Versuche, etwas gegen MCM vorzugehen eh nichts bringen, ist das nicht besonders hilfreich. Siehe hierzu nur Reducals neueste ironische Anmerkung bezügl. Selbstbeteiligung bei der Rechtsschutzversicherung von MG.



Vielleicht möchte er nur darauf hinweisen das einige Methoden unter Umständen nach hinten losgehen können. Wenn ich mir sein vorheriges Posting mit der Frage ob die Nummer im Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht anschaue dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen worauf er anspielt.


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist das nicht besonders hilfreich. Siehe hierzu nur Reducals neueste ironische Anmerkung bezügl. Selbstbeteiligung bei der Rechtsschutzversicherung von MG.


Werter Girgel,

das war keine ironische Anmerkung sondern ist eine nüchterne Größe, die unbedingt Beachtung finden sollte. Die privaten Rechtsschutzversicherungen kosten i. d. R. etwa 100 € Selbstbehalt (Ausnahmen nicht einbezogen). Bei einem Streitwert von 60 €, ohne die strittigen Beitreibungskosten, ist die Einbeziehung dieses Betrages in die Überlegungen über die weitere Vorgehensweise mEn schon nachdenkenswert.

Im übrigen - anonym? Einige Mitglieder hier sind nicht so anonym, wie andere glauben mögen - auch wenn es so den Anschein hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Streitwert von 60 €, ohne die strittigen Beitreibungskosten,
> ist die Einbeziehung dieses Betrages in die Überlegungen über die weitere Vorgehensweise mEn schon nachdenkenswert.


Bevor es dazu käme,  müßte ja erstmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ergangen sein, dem 
bei Widerspruch eine Klage gefolgt wäre, beides habe ich bisher noch nirgends gelesen.
Bisher wird nur munter gemahnt, was das Papier hergibt. Wie schon wiederholt gepostet,
entspricht dies nicht üblicher Verhaltensweise im Geschäftsleben. 
Spätestens nach der zweiten (erfolglosen)  Mahnung kommt in aller Regel der 
gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, falls sich der Forderungssteller seiner  Sache sicher ist.
Wenn dies nicht erfolgt, kann jeder seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen  

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (20 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens nach der zweiten (erfolglosen)  Mahnung kommt in aller Regel der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, falls sich der Forderungssteller seiner Sache sicher ist.
> Wenn dies nicht erfolgt, kann jeder seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen


Höflicher Widerspruch aus Erfahrung: 
Die meisten Firmen haben immer noch drei Mahnläufe, bevor es zur vierten Mahnung zum Anwalt/Inkassobüro geht. Und danach (quasi als 5. Mahnung) kommen gerichtliche Schritte.
Das ist dem "Kundenbindungswillen" geschuldet, angeblich.

Wobei ich neulich in AGB einer Firma lesen durfte:





> 6.3 Wir erheben für die ersten drei Mahnungen jeweils € 5,00 Mahngebühren, für die 4. und 5. Mahnung € 7,50 und für die 6. Mahnung € 10,00.


Da kann jeder Schuldner rechnen, was ihn günstiger kommt - Verzugs-(Mahn-)Schadensersatz von insgesamt € 40,00 bis zur 6. Mahnung bei Zinsen von 5 oder 8 Prozentpunkten über Basiszinssatz (also unter 10 % Zinsen für die Mahnzeit) -
oder halt früher zahlen und dafür die Liquidität früher angreifen.  :wall:  :steinigung:


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Höflicher Widerspruch aus Erfahrung:


Höflicher Widerspruch auf Grund der Aussagen mehrerer Kaufleute in führender Position des Handels.
Ich tradiere lediglich. Wenn andere geduldiger sind , mag das ebenfalls stimmen.

Warum man  eine eindeutige Forderung viermal bzw fünfmal   anmahnen soll, entzieht sich mir. 

cp

PS: die Debatte kommt mir so bekannt vor.... (Déjà Vu Effekt ...)

PPS: die Verzugszinsen/Mahnkostenrechnerei basiert auf der Annahme, dass die  Forderung zu Recht besteht
das wird hier allgemein in Abrede gestellt


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Vielleicht tut sich jetzt neben den heftigen internen Debatten etwas mehr Konstruktives. Bereits heute bekam ich Antwort auf mein gestriges Anschreiben vom Anwalt der ProSiebenSat1-Gesellschaft, deren Inhalt ich Euch ungefiltert weiter gebe.

Sehr geehrte Frau xxxx
uns als Konzernrechtsabteilung der ProSiebenSat.1 Media AG ist seit Ende
Juni / Anfang Juli bekannt, dass eine Firma MC Multimedia Personen anruft
und dabei vorgibt, im Auftrag oder Namen von ProSieben und / oder Sat.1
Gewinnspiele durchzuführen bzw. in deren Abwicklung involviert zu sein.
Regelmäßig bekommen die angerufenen Personen - die sich zum Teil bei uns als
vermeintlich Beteiligten beschweren - nach deren Auskunft dann nicht etwa
einen Preis, sondern Rechnungen für Dienstleistungen, die sie nicht in
Anspruch genommen haben und die auch in keinem Zusammenhang mit den
Erstanrufen stehen. Nach Auskunft der Beschwerdeführer soll für angebliche
Telefonsexdienstleistungen gezahlt werden.
Dazu ist folgendes festzustellen:  Die Firma MC Multimedia arbeitet nicht mit den genannten Sendern oder einem uns verbundenen Unternehmen zusammen und ist auch sonst nicht durch uns legitimiert, derartiges zu behaupten und zu betreiben. Vielmehr war diese Firma bis zu den vorerwähnten Beschwerden hier gänzlich unbekannt. Das rechtswidrige Vorgehen der MC Multimedia lehnen wir selbstverständlich ab und beabsichtigen auch nicht, es zu dulden. Um diesem Treiben möglichst zügig Einhalt zu gebieten, haben wir Anfang Juli Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München (Az.: 253 Js .......05) wegen aller in
Betracht kommender Delikte gestellt. Unterdessen ist uns durch die StA München
mitgeteilt worden, dass das Verfahren bei der StA in Fulda geführt =
wird. Ich darf anregen, dass Sie Ihren Sachverhalt den dortigen Organen
zu Gehör bringen, um ein behördliches Vorgehen zu beschleunigen.  Uns ist bekannt, dass ein Journalist für die ARD zu  diesem Thema recherchiert. Sind Sie einverstanden, dass ich Ihre Mitteilung an diesen Kollegen weiterleite. Bitte um kurze Mitteilung.  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jörn Rxxx

Klar bin ich damit einverstanden, kommt doch damit Einiges in die Gänge. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass einige der Forums-Teilnehmer bereit sind, em ARD-Journalisten REde und Antwort zu stehen.
Ach, noch was Neues. 
Beim heutigen Blick in Mutters Bild-Zeitung waren in der Rubrik "Telefonservice" nur noch reguläre Mehrwertdienstnummern mit Preisangabe zu finden. Ich werde morgen glatt die Paar Cent investieren um zu sehen, ob das keine Eintagsfliege war. Vorhin habe ich noch die - mir glücklicherweise persönlich bekannte - für die Polizei zuständige Kreisdirektorin des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises - mit den bekannten Fakten angemailt und sie um bessere Aufklärung von Polizeibeamten und Bürgern in Sachen MCMultimedia gebeten. Bin schon neugierig auf ihre Reaktion.  


   8)

_aus rechtlichen Gründen AZ des laufenden Ermittlungsverfahrens  gelöscht,
 modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

@ Adele

Alle Achtung……… Du legst Dich ja richtig ins Zeug!

Wenn viele Betroffene wie Du etwas unternehmen wie z.B. Anzeige erstatten, an die Öffentlichkeit gehen etc. werden die zuständigen (oder nicht zuständigen  8) ) ermittelnden Polizeidienststellen bzw. Staatsanwaltschaften nicht umhin können, das Problem endlich wahrzunehmen.

Wenn es Dir hilft, bin ich gerne bereit, Dir oder den von Dir informierten Stellen, meinen kompletten Vorgang zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Ich habe jetzt Widerspruch gegen meinen Einstellungsbescheid eingelegt und parallel der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda den kompletten Vorgang zugeschickt.

P.S. Wundere Dich nicht, dass Pro7 so schnell geantwortet hat. Ein fast gleich lautendes Schreiben der Pro7 Media AG hat Markus Rogge bereits am 2.9.05 hier gepostet.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

Jeder von uns hat Gelegenheit neben Meldungen an Sender, auch den Lokalpolitikern oder entsprechenden Bundestagsabgeordneten auf ihre Pflichten als gewählte Vertreter der so genannten mündigen Bürger aufmerksam zu machen. Es müssen nur genug "Nervensägen" sein. Vielleicht ist es am Besten, es zuerst mit dem Wunsch nach Information der Bevölkerung im kleineren Kreis wie Stadt, Dorf, Gemeinde zu versuchen. Auch bei MCMultimedia dürfte das Motto "Auch KLeinvieh macht Mist" zählen, sprich, es braucht eine genügende Anzahl von Kleinvieh, damit sich dieses zweifelhafte Vergnügen für die Betreiber rechnet.


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Habe heute Nachricht von unserer  örtlichen Polizeidienstelle bekommen, daß die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda eine weitere Vernehmung wünscht. 
Wer hatte bereits eine zweite Vernehmung, um welche Infos geht es?
Bei uns war es so, daß mein pubertierender Sohn (10 J.) bei einer Telefonnummer aus der BILD-Zeitung anrief (Anzeige liegt mir vor - keine Preisangabe), aber lt. seiner Aussage keine weitere Taste drückte und auch keine Ansage bzgl. des Preises kam. Dieses gab er bei unserer Anzeige auch schon zu Protokoll. Müssen wir etwas zu beachten???
Wir haben bislang drei Mahnungen, ich warte jetzt auf das Inkassobüro.

Vielen herzlichen Dank.
Susa


----------



## Der Jurist (21 September 2005)

Susa schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Müssen wir etwas beachten???
> ....
> Vielen herzlichen Dank.
> Susa


Eigentlich nicht, allein bei der Aussage auf die Wahrheit, d.h. so wie man die Sache erlebt hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Timster (21 September 2005)

*Zweite Vernehmung*



			
				Susa schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wer hatte bereits eine zweite Vernehmung, um welche Infos geht es? ...


Eine zweite Vernehmung hat es schon in einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall gegeben. Der Ausgang war nicht so erfreulich. Ist >hier< nachzulesen:





			
				Eva1970 auf [url schrieb:
			
		

> www.creadoo.com]Hallo[/url] Ihr Lieben,
> 
> bin wieder da. Tja, mein Termin bei der Kripo ist eigendlich etwas anders verlaufen als ich mir erhofft habe.
> Kurz und schmerzlos: Mir wurde nahegelegt die Anzeige zurückzuziehen. Was ich auch getan habe. Und zwar aus folgendem Grund: Bei Erstattung der Anzeige habe ich angegeben, bei dem Anhören der Bandansage der Fa. TSW , keine 1 auf meiner Telefontastatur gedrückt zu haben.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Tja, jetzt hab ich ja lange nix mehr gesagt.
Aber mir fällt immer mehr auf, daß das Forum etwas aus dem Ruder läuft und hier mehr gegenseitige Anfeindungen stattfinden als sachliche Beiträge.

Na, jedenfalls wollte ich euch mitteilen, daß MC_M offenbar nur die einfängt, die meinen, sie müssen sich am Telefon präsentieren.
Genügt es nicht einfach "Hallo" oder "Ja bitte" oder "Guten Tag, sie wünschen" zu sagen oder muß es immer gleich "Guten Tag, sie sprechen mit Frau Hildegard Meier, geb. 24.12.XX" sein. 
Wer mich anruft, kennt meinen Namen oder sucht eine bestimmte Person.
Also warum soll ich Daten preisgeben, die der andere eigentlich wissen müßte? Darüber sollten hier alle mal nachdenken.

Warum ich das so sage? Weil ich nach meinem Eigenversuch einen Anruf gleicher Art (Sat1, Digicam usw.) hatte und dem aufdringlichen Anrufer partout meine Adresse nicht gegeben habe ... und somit auch nach 4 Wochen noch keine Rechnung habe. Mal sehen was noch kommt.

Ich für meinen Teil werde nochmal einen anderen Eigenversuch mit anderen Parametern starten und wieder posten.

Übrigens: man soll nicht glauben wie viele Telefonnummern immer wieder nach Fulda zur MC_M führen ... natürlich alle ohne Preisangabe.

Ciao


----------



## Timster (21 September 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber mir fällt immer mehr auf, daß das Forum etwas aus dem Ruder läuft und hier mehr gegenseitige Anfeindungen stattfinden als sachliche Beiträge. ...


Ja, die erzieherischen Untertöne waren für mein Geschmack leider temporär auch etwas zu präsent. Einfach ignorieren. :bussi:





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... Na, jedenfalls wollte ich euch mitteilen, daß MC_M offenbar nur die einfängt, die meinen, sie müssen sich am Telefon präsentieren. ...


Stimmt nicht ganz: Naive Leute wie meiner einer, die leider nicht gemerkt haben, dass sie sich aktiv darum bemühen müssen, dass ihre Adressdaten sich nicht so einfach mit ihrer Telefonnumer verlinken lassen, sind auch mit von der Partie.





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Genügt es nicht einfach "Hallo" oder "Ja bitte" oder "Guten Tag, sie wünschen" zu sagen oder muß es immer gleich "Guten Tag, sie sprechen mit Frau Hildegard Meier, geb. 24.12.XX" sein. ...


Stimmt ... einerseits. Andererseits ist ein pures "Hallo" für mein Empfinden etwas unhöflich. Auch wenn ich seit einiger Zeit versuche, es mir anzugewöhnen (hauptsächlich wegen der lästigen Pseudo-Umfragen), mag ich es eigentlich nicht. Ich persönlich würde meine Adresse auch nicht preisgeben, wenn man mir am Telefon einen Gewinn verheißt, den ich nicht recht verorten kann, aber ich kann's auch niemand verdenken, der das in seiner Freunde und/oder Gutgläubigkeit tut.
Mein Punkt: Warum sollte ich mir von _ [edit] _ wie TSW/MCM mein Verhalten am Telefon diktieren lassen, wenn meine Auskunft am Telefon an der eigentlich relevanten Tatsache, dass die Forderung von TSW/MCM unbegründet ist, gar nichts ändert? TSW/MCM hat mich eben nicht eingefangen, sondern hat nur meine Adresse und mir einige seltsame Briefe geschrieben, auf die ich (auch nur zur Sicherheit) einmalig mit einem Widerspruch reagiere. Das ganze funktioniert wahrscheinlich nur deswegen, weil zu viele es mit der Angst zu tun kriegen und zahlen um ihre Ruhe zu haben.





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... Darüber sollten hier alle mal nachdenken. ...


Hm, könnte man, aber aus meiner Sicht ist es zielführender, aktiv was zu tun um Öffentlichkeit zu schaffen (wie z.B. Adele versucht), als über (vermeintlich) eigene Fehler zu sinnieren. 


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... Übrigens: man soll nicht glauben wie viele Telefonnummern immer wieder nach Fulda zur MC_M führen ...


Doch, das soll man. 

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort gelöscht modaction _


----------



## emler (22 September 2005)

*Re: MC Mulimedia*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ MG,
> 
> man schreibt Dir, dass Du eine Nummer angerufen hast. Steht auf der Rechnung auch die abgehende Nummer (also Deine?) Oder anders gefragt, steht auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis Deines Telefonunternehmens die angerufene Nummer (also die der MCM?)
> 
> ...



1. Meine Nr. stand auf der Rechnung.
2 Es wurden mehrere Nr. angeführt die ich angeblich gewählt haben soll.
Dh. die Firma MC Multimedia weis selbst nicht welche Nr. sie angeben soll!!
3. Ich kann per Verbindungsnachweis beweisen, das ich keine dieser Nr. angewählt habe!
4. Die Selbstbeteiligung wird schon nach der ersten Beratung fällig. Bezahlen muß Diese der Beratungsempfänger. Und das war ich.


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2005)

Gemäß 3. hast Du damit prima Karten in der Hand, danke für die Antworten! Ziehst Du in Erwägung, eine Anzeige zu erstatten? Ich glaube nämlich, dass Fälle in denen 3. zutrifft für die Verfahren der StA Fulda von Bedeutung sind.


----------



## Girgel (22 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gemäß 3. hast Du damit prima Karten in der Hand, danke für die Antworten! Ziehst Du in Erwägung, eine Anzeige zu erstatten? Ich glaube nämlich, dass Fälle in denen 3. zutrifft für die Verfahren der StA Fulda von Bedeutung sind.



Was für prima Karten müssten dann diejenigen in der Hand haben, bei denen nachweislich die Nummer, von der aus angeblich angerufen wurde, noch nicht einmal zum Haushalt gehört??

Welche Bedeutung müssten diese Fälle für die StA Fulda haben??

Traurige Tatsache ist aber, dass viele der örtlich zuständigen Polizeiinspektionen/Staatsanwälte diese nicht einmal bis Fulda kommen lassen und die Ermittlungen schon vorher einstellen. 

Siehe hierzu mein Posting vom 16.9.2005 samt Anhang.

@ Reducal

Wie kannst du hier Emler Hoffnungen machen, obwohl Du bislang immer auf die geringen Erfolgsaussichten bei Anzeigen etc. hinweist?

Mit Posting vom 16.9.2005 fandest Du es offensichtlich ziemlich normal, dass ein noch klarerer Fall von der örtlicg zuständigen StA eingestellt wurde, da man, wie Du schreibst, " sich offensichtlich zu wenig um den Fall gekümmert habe".

Die Antwort auf meine Nachfrage, wer sich den Deiner Meinung nach zu wenig gekümmert hat, bist Du übrigens bis heute schuldig geblieben.


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2005)

...ich schulde hier im Forum niemandem etwas und wenn ich einfließen lasse, dass einer eine Anzeige machen könnte, weil er was hat, was bei anderen fehlt, dann ist das längst nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.
Natürlich haben die Betroffenen, auf deren Rechnung nicht ihre sondern die Telefonnummer eines Fremden stand, auch was in der Hand - habe ich das bestritten?
Girgel, lass´ mich bitte in Ruhe, solche "Nebengeräusche" entsprechen nicht dem von mir angestrebten Niveau der Diskussion. Im übrigen schulden Neulinge hier im Forum den Veteranen eher was...


----------



## redmaster1234 (24 September 2005)

*mc multimedia /alinkasso*

Hallo mittlerweile habe ich auch die Inkasso Stufe erreicht , ich habe mal ein Schreiben beigefügt die mir heute ins Haus geflattert sind. @ Reducal selbst wenn ich die Nummer angerufen habe, konnte man ja nicht ahnen das die Firma Mc Multimedia dahintersteckt,weil das ja in diesen Anzeigen nie erwähnt wird. Die In der Zeitung stehen. Ich möchte auch gerne Erfahrungen von anderen Forenusern , wann zb. jemand das sogenannte letzte Schreiben vor dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat, und wie lange seit dem Ruhe herrscht.


----------



## Timster (24 September 2005)

*Re: mc multimedia /alinkasso*

@ redmaster1234: Mensch, da hast Du ja richtig Glück gehabt, dass sie Dir den Detektiv A* H* nur einmal berechnet haben (würde ja schon gerne wissen, was der für die 100 Euro eigentlich so treibt)!
Also ich habe ein analoges Schreiben von Allinkasso gegen Ende Februar bekommen, daraufhin direkt bei Allinkasso noch einmal Widerspruch eingelegt und seitdem weder von Allinkasso noch TSW/MCM nochmal etwas gehört. Da Allinkasso um die Zeit herum zum ersten Mal in den Foren genannt wurde, nehme ich an, dass sie etwa zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch das Mandat von TSW/MCM übernommen haben. Vielleicht waren sie am Anfang noch etwas unsicher, was ihre neue Klientel angeht, und haben mich daher ohne weitere Schreiben ziehen lassen?


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

Haben Heute das schreiben von Allinkasso bekommen  und danke des Forums weis ich ja wie ich vorgehen muß .

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, das die Rechnungen weder HR-Eintrag noch UStID haben. Diese sind doch seit diesem Jahr pflicht - wenn ich mich nicht irre (Bei uns kommen immer welche und meckern weil dies eine zeitlang nicht auf den REchnungen war!). Und eine Rechnugn sieht für mich auch anders aus.

Auch von der Inkassofirma bin ich nicht ganz überzeugt, weil ich glaube eher das die mit dem Machern von MC Multimedia zusammenarbeiten - auf deren Schreiben fällt mir auf, das sich die Beträge mit den den im Forum hinterlegenten vorlagen 1:1 decken. Also sieht das nach Massenschreiben aus.

Hier mein Schreiben:


> betreffend Ihrem Schreiben vom 23.09.2005 teile ich Ihnen folgenden Sachstand mit:
> 
> 1.	Wir wiedersprechen der von MC Multimedia gemachte Forderung in Voller Höhe!
> 2.	Haben wir bei der Kriminalpolizei Augsburg Dezernat 8 – Betrugskriminalität im Internet anzeige erstattet und diese liegt der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda bereits vor und wird bearbeitet.
> ...



Wobei das schreiben noch der Kripo in Augsburg nachgereicht wird - ich kenn da jemanden, der das im Auge behält. Bisher war aus Fulda nichts zu hören, also auch noch kein Schreiben, wegen Einstellung des Verfahrens.

Ich glaube auch, das Allinkasso wohl kein Mahnbescheid rausläst, weil sie sich ja sicher im klaren sind, das die Forderung nicht der gesetzlichen Regelung für Mehrwertdienste entspricht und selbst die Rechnung nicht den geseztlichen Anforderungen entspricht!

Gruß Doogie


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2005)

Doogie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube auch, das Allinkasso wohl kein Mahnbescheid rausläst, weil sie sich ja sicher im klaren sind, das die Forderung nicht der gesetzlichen Regelung für Mehrwertdienste entspricht und selbst die Rechnung nicht den geseztlichen Anforderungen entspricht!


Könnte so sein. Aber wenn man dem Schreiben widerspricht, dann gibt sicher auch Allinkasso die Forderung zurück an die Fuldaer und denen obliegt es dann mit einem Mahnbescheid weiter vor zu gehen.


----------



## Spirale99 (24 September 2005)

Was MCM aber nicht machen wird, weil es 1. nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen entspricht (ich will jetzt nicht alle bekannten Punkte wieder ausgraben) und 2. noch nicht einmal technisch nachweisbar wäre (ausser jemand hat sein EVN mit dem Anruf an MCM geschickt).

Wie ich bereits mal erwähnte: Verbindungsdaten werden meines Wissen nach nur 3 Monate gespeichert. Also wer Schiss hat, einfach ein paar Monate warten und das Problem löst sich von selbst.


Ich kann auch ohne Probleme einen von euch anrufen mit meiner eingeschalteten Rufnummernübertragung. Und auf meiner Telefonrechnung/EVN würde das Gespräch nicht erscheinen - 1000%ig !! Ganz einfach, kann fast jeder.  :lol: 

Ich weiss nicht, ob das im deutschen Telefonnetz auch geht, aber im US Netz ging/geht es angeblich Absenderkennungen zu fälschen (habe ich zumindestens mal irgendwo im "Underground Forum" gelesen).

Es muss so 4-5 Jahre her gewesen sein, wo ich bei einem 56k Modem mal diverse Software dabei hatte um eine eigene Tonwahl Software auf dem heimischen PC zu installieren (drücken Sie Taste 1 für X, Taste 3 für XY etc.). Also das gleiche wie MCM betreibt. Ich hätte damals ohne Probleme irgendeine Nummer in das System eingeben können, die angerufen hat ohne wirklich angerufen zu haben. Also was beweist es schon, wenn irgendeine Telefonnummer im System vom MCM gespeichert ist oder ausgedruckt auf einem fetzen Papier? Abgesehen davon, das man die Ansagen und Menüs jederzeit ändern kann.

Alles Schwachfug hoch zehn!


----------



## KatzenHai (26 September 2005)

Echt fein, die Mahnung, aus sich heraus bereits Angriffspunkte:
Die Forderungsaufstellung stellt ein "Gespräch" am Tag der Verbindung fällig, obwohl da noch keine Rechnung vorlag
Zinsen ab "Fälligkeit", nicht ab Verzugseintritt (normalerweise 31. Tag nach Rechnungszugang, § 286 BGB)
Mahnkosten vor Verzugseintritt - ist nicht (20.06. liegt vor dem 31. Tag nach "Fälligkeit"
"Verzugsschaden" zusätzlich zu Mahnkosten - was ist das denn konkret für ein Schaden?
Was sind das für "Bearbeitungsgebühren"? Dem Gebührensatz des RVG entsprechen sie jedenfalls nicht ...
Die "Abrechnung" ist nicht unterschrieben - gilt sie eigentlich?
Was gilt denn nun eigentlich: Bevollmächtigung durch MCM? Dann kann man immer noch schuldbereiend dorthin zahlen. Oder ist die Forderung an das Inkassobüro abgetreten, wofür der Hinweis auf "nur noch schuldbefreiend an uns" abzielt? Dann sollte die Abtretung mal zumindest behauptet werden ...
Wirklich, die haben eine interessante Technik, die Münchener...

Wobei dies vollkommen unabhängig von der Berechtigung der angeblichen Forderung gilt.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2005)

Möglichweise lohnt auch eine Anfrage an das Landgericht München I, ob eine Inkasso-Erlaubnis erteilt wurde, könnte auch neue Erkenntnisse bringen. (falls das LG München I nicht zuständig ist, wird die Anfrage an das zuständige Gericht weiter geleitet).

Schließlich muss es nicht immer stimmen, wenn auf der Mahnung steht, dass die Erlaubnis erteilt sei.  :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Möglichweise lohnt auch eine Anfrage an das Landgericht München I, ob eine Inkasso-Erlaubnis erteilt wurde...


Die Allinkasso GmbH ist beim AG München im Handelsregister als Inkassounternehmen eingetragen, HRB 92825.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2005)

Phäno. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit der Eintragung ins Handelsregister als Inkassounternehmen ist die Inkasso-Erlaubnis nicht verbunden.


----------



## Adele (26 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

8) Trotz der zahlreichen tollen neuen Infos verstehe ich dennoch nicht, was es für eine merkwürdige gesetzliche Grauzone ist, in der sich unsere Lieblingsfirma so aalglatt bewegen kann. So lange das möglich ist, sollten die Betroffenen meiner Meinung auch versuchen,ihre schlechten Erfahrungen mit MCMultimedia dazu nutzen andere über die bekannten Sachverhalte zu warnen und zu informieren, statt sich schamhaft nur anonym im Forum zu bewegen. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Scham der Betroffenen, auf irgendweine Weise mit einem angeblichen Telefonsex-Dienst zu tun zu haben, ein wesentliches Element dieses dubiosen Geschäftsmodells ist. Frau H... nebst Kollegen weiß sicher sehr genau, dass die Meisten per Rechnung Angeschriebenen lieber zahlen, als sich öffentlich zu blamieren. Überraschen wir sie doch damit, dass wir unsere Erfahrungen und die inzwischen gesammelten Informationen an so viele Menschen wie möglich weiter geben, und damit den Herrschaften bereits im Vorfeld nach und nach die Kunden und damit den Nährboden entziehen. Schließlich brauchen Firmen wie diese einen genügend großen Kundenkreis, damit sich das Ganze rechnet. Ich habe jedenfalls einen Info-Text mit den bekannten Grunddaten zu sammen gestellt und begonnen,den nach und nach an die umliegenden Institutionen wie etwa die weiter führenden Schulen zu verschicken. Das ist eine Sch....- Arbeit, die sich hoffentlich lohnt.


----------



## redmaster1234 (27 September 2005)

*@Katzenhai*

Und noch etwas ist mir jetzt aufgefallen  , für die "Gespräche"  werden auf einmal  60€ pro Gespräch berechnet ,obwohl  die erste Rechnung von Mc Multimedia  sich auf  30€ pro Gespräch beliefen,das ist mir erst gar nicht aufgefallen. Die werden immer dreister die  A..zocker


----------



## redmaster1234 (27 September 2005)

*@Katzenhai*

Und noch etwas ist mir jetzt aufgefallen  , für die "Gespräche"  werden auf einmal  60€ pro Gespräch berechnet ,obwohl  die erste Rechnung von Mc Multimedia  sich auf  30€ pro Gespräch beliefen,das ist mir erst gar nicht aufgefallen. Die werden immer dreister die  ......


----------



## Adele (27 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Das ist schon seit etwa zwei Monaten so. Hoffentlich ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass deren Geschäfte wegen besserer Information u. A. durch dieses Forum nicht so laufen wie gewünscht und MCM die "Preise" erhöht, um trotz eigener laufender Kosten die Gewinnspanne zu erhalten.


----------



## Timster (27 September 2005)

*Re: @Katzenhai*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> ... für die "Gespräche"  werden auf einmal  60€ pro Gespräch berechnet ,obwohl  die erste Rechnung von Mc Multimedia  sich auf  30€ pro Gespräch beliefen ...


War bei mir auch schon so. Habe ich in meinem Widerspruch Allinkasso auch auf's Auge gedrückt. Scheint aber keine nachhaltige Wirkung hinterlassen zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

*Satire*

Bin gerade im Internet über Euer Forum gestolpert. Auch ich werde schon seit mehr als einem Monat von MCMultimedia belästigt. Habe dort ursprünglich sogar 2x angerufen. Einmal im Zug, wo ich nix verstand, und das andere Mal am Tag danach. 
Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet den Chefredakteur von der Zeitschrift TITANIC am anderen Ende zu hören, da ich das Ganze für Satire hielt.
In der Ausgabe der TITANIC, August 2005, S.77 befindet sich eine Parodie auf eine BILD-Werbekampagne. Mit ebendieser Nummer darauf. („Oma fi... gut 0176-88876....“).
Ich hätte nicht geahnt, daß die Nummer echt war. Stand auch in der Satire nichts dabei.
Wenn jemand von Euch diese "Anzeige" sehen will, ich hab' sie als eingescanntes JPEG-Bild.
Weis jemand, wie ich dieses Photo ins Forum stellen kann?
Auf jeden Fall wurde von mir den seltsamen Rechnungen widersprochen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

*falsche Quelle*

'tschuldigung,
TITANIC, August 2005, Nr.8, S.68 (Deckblatt, Rückseite)
[/img]


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2005)

*Re: Satire*



			
				westenmax schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand von Euch diese "Anzeige" sehen will, ich hab' sie als eingescanntes JPEG-Bild.
> Weis jemand, wie ich dieses Photo ins Forum stellen kann?


anmelden, dann kannst du Photos (jpg)  als Attachment posten 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (28 September 2005)

*Re: Satire*



			
				westenmax schrieb:
			
		

> TITANIC, August 2005, Nr.8, S.68 (Deckblatt, Rückseite)


Ich hab's gerade vor mir liegen.  



			
				westenmax schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte nicht geahnt, daß die Nummer echt war. Stand auch in der Satire nichts dabei.


Stimmt. Auch ich wäre nicht auf die Idee gekommen, die Nummer für echt zu halten.


----------



## Timster (28 September 2005)

*Re: Satire*



			
				westenmax schrieb:
			
		

> ... In der Ausgabe der TITANIC, August 2005, S.77 befindet sich eine Parodie auf eine BILD-Werbekampagne. Mit ebendieser Nummer darauf. („Oma fi... gut 0176-88876....“) ...


Schleichwerbung für MCM, und das von der TITANIC?  Das hat doch mal was. Zur Wiedergutmachung der immensen Schäden müsste die TITANIC jetzt eigentlich eine Satire über MCM bringen. Sonderliche Anstrengungen dürften dazu nicht nötig sein, da die ganze Angelegenheit ja nicht ohne realsatirische Elemente ist (legendäres Personalstammblatt).


----------



## Adele (28 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Ein Hoch auf die öffentlichen Telefonzellen. Von so einer habe ich heute Morgen alle die mir durch die Rechnungen bekannten MCM-Nummern angerufen. Offensichtlich haben die ihre Strategie geändert. Gingen die Anrufe noch Anfang August - nach Betätigung der Rufnummerunterdrückung noch auf ein Band, das automatisch auf ein anderes Band mit bekanntem Inhalt und irgendwann mal auf den Verweis auf die 60 Euro schaltete,meldet sich auf die Nummern 0221 / 60608xxx, 0176 / 8887xxxx, 0521 / 5601xxx, 0911 / 2350xxx und 0234 / 6406xxx durchweg ein Band, mit der eine Tina und eine Tanja auf die Nummer 1183x angerufen oder per SMS unter der gleichen Nummer kontaktiert werden wollen. Bei allen diesen Bandansagen gibt es definitiv KEINE PREISANGABE!!!! Bei der Nummer 07033 / 2350xxx meldete sich zunächst namentlich eine Frau. Als ich wiederholt 2 Mal dort anrief, weil ich glaubte, mich verwählt zu haben, ging der Ruf bereits während der Anwahl der Rufnummer durch. Einzig die Nummer 0511 / 9361xxxx funktioniert noch nach dem gleichen Schema und nur mit Rufnummerunterdrückung. Hier meldet sich zunächst eine sehr sachliche Stimme, die mit keinem Wort eine Telefonsex-Nummer erkennbar macht und auffordert, die Taste 1 zu drücken, um für 60 Euro den Service zu nutzen. Habe ich testweise nicht gemacht. Dennoch wurde ich nach Ankündigung angeblicher Informationen, die nicht kamen,statt dessen kamen einige Sekunden Leerlauf, automatisch auf ein weiteres Band mit einem ziemlich schlaff startenden "Gespräch" geschaltet, Hier ist es also weiterhin wurscht, ob man angeblich etwas bestätigt oder nicht. Würde mich nur irgendwie freuen, wenn die versuchen, der Telefonzelle die Rechnungen für die jeweils Paar Sekunden Anruf  zu schicken.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit der eine Tina und eine Tanja auf die Nummer 1183x angerufen oder per SMS unter der gleichen Nummer kontaktiert werden wollen. Bei allen diesen Bandansagen gibt es definitiv KEINE PREISANGABE!


Braucht es auch nicht, denn der Preis wird vor der 118**er Nummer automatisch genannt. Außerdem erkannt mMn das System der MCM, woher die Anrufe kommen und dem entsprechend werden die Bänder geschaltet (per Handy, per Festnetz, ob mit übermittelter Nummer oder ohne.)


----------



## Teleton (28 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht es auch nicht, denn der Preis wird vor der 118**er Nummer automatisch genannt.


 Meinst Du jetzt allgemein bei allen 118xx- Nummern oder den beiden von MCM ?


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich gehe davon aus, dass das allgemein ist. Bei der MCN hatten wir das doch mal vor einigen Wochen ausprobiert, oder? Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich ein Gespräch mit der DTMS deshalb geführt hatte und mir von dort sogar der Text der Preisansage mitgeteilt wurde.

Passend auch dazu:

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=108518#108518 


			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> 8) Trotz der zahlreichen tollen neuen Infos verstehe ich dennoch nicht, was es für eine merkwürdige gesetzliche Grauzone ist, in der sich unsere Lieblingsfirma so aalglatt bewegen kann. So lange das möglich ist, sollten die Betroffenen meiner Meinung auch versuchen,ihre schlechten Erfahrungen mit MCMultimedia dazu nutzen andere über die bekannten Sachverhalte zu warnen und zu informieren, statt sich schamhaft nur anonym im Forum zu bewegen. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Scham der Betroffenen, auf irgendweine Weise mit einem angeblichen Telefonsex-Dienst zu tun zu haben, ein wesentliches Element dieses dubiosen Geschäftsmodells ist. Frau H... .



Hallo Adele, wie wäre es mal mit einem persönlichen Austausch?
Die Sache mit Pro7 ist ja schon lange bei mir durch und der von der ARD kann nix machen. Auch das solltest Du wissen.
Aber ich würde schon gerne einen weitergehenden Austausch mal am Telefon fortführen wenn Du bereit bist.
Du weisst ja sicherlich wie Du mich erreichen kannst.
*[...]*

Gruß und Tschüß 

*[E-Mailadresse gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten! Nach User-Registrierung hier können Persönliche Nachrichten (PN) ausgetauscht werden]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Adele (28 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Reducal    
Da habe ich mal wieder ein Verständnisproblem in Sachen Verschleierung von Kosten... Erst steht schon mal nichts über Kosten in den Anzeigen. Dann wieder nichts bei den angerufenen Nummern..., wogegen ein "legaler" Abieter gleich von Anbeginn auf die Kosten aufmerksam machen muss, wie es ja auch bei den anderen Telefonservice-Anzeigen in der BILD zutrifft, neben denen die MCM-Anzeigen ohne Preisangabe zu finden sind. Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass man sich ohnehin spätestens! auf eine Rechnung freuen kann, so bald man die 118xx - Nummern angerufen hat. Und in Sachen Hinweispflicht: Von Hinweisen habe ich auch in den zuerst ablaufenden Bändern nichts entdeckt, außer den Hinweisen auf besagte 118xx-Nummern.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

...das Verständnisproblem habe ich auch oft. Aber Du müsstest die 118**er Nummer anrufen und prüfen, ob dort ein Preishinweis erfolgt.
Was zeichnet einen "legalen" oder "illegalen" Anbieter aus? Ich schätze, Du meinst einen lauteren Anbieter oder einen, der es mit seinen Kunden und der Einhaltung von Vorschriften nicht so genau nimmt. Aber eines ist sicher, ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Art und Weise des Geschäfts der MC Multimedia unlauter durchgeführt wird. Leider hat das (oder auch das Gegenteil) bislang noch kein Gericht bestätigt, da bis jetzt noch niemand eine negative Feststellungsklage zum repräsentativen Ende gebracht hat. Die MCM klagt ja anscheinend nichts ein und die Strafverfolger haben offensichtlich eine eigene Meinung zur Problematik.


----------



## Adele (28 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Reducal

Bitte eine Erklärung an technische Naivchen wie mich.... Was genau ist eigentlich in diesem Zusammenhang eine Kurzwahlnummer? Bislang dachte ich, jene Nummern gehörten lediglich in den Bereich der Auskunfsdienste. Und was haben die in den Rechnungen erwähnten regulären Festnetznummern damit zu tun, über die man doch eigentlich bei Anrufbeginn, ob wegen eines angeblich gewonnenen Preises oder wegen angeblicher Dienstleistung angerufen, meiner Meinung nach über angebliche Kosten aufgeklärt werden sollte?

und. betr. gewonnen: Bei uns will uns auch seit längerer Zeit alle Nas' lang jemand telefonisch per Band mit einen Preis beglücken. Bevor meine Mutter betroffen wurde, habe ich einfach aufgelegt, weil mir das zu blöd war. Einmal wollte mich allerdings eine höchst lebendige Lady zur TEILNAHME an einem Pro-Sieben-Gewinnspiel überreden und ich musste arg energisch werden, um sie abzuwimmeln. Sachen gibt' s...      :bigcry:


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

@ Adele, die Kurzwahlnummern sind die mit der 118**. Die haben nichts mit den Festnetznummern zu tun, außer, dass ein Anruf dorthin erfolgt ist, nachdem man die Information darüber über das Band bei Anwahl der Festnetznummer erhalten hat. Die MCM verwendet verschiedene Möglichkeiten, um ihr Produkt kostenpflichtig zu präsentieren. Mal sind es die Festnetznummer, dann wieder die 118**er, das nächste Mal die Handynummern.
Gerade die Vielschichtigkeit und (meiner Meinung nach) auch die angewandte Technologie macht die Eingrenzung in einen Sachverhalt zu einem Straftatbestand ja so schwierig. Wenn Fragen aufkommen, nehmen die Befragten eben ein anderes Produkt her und behaupten halt, es sei das gewesen, mit dem der Kunde konfrontiert wurde. Als Anscheinsbeweis nimmt man dessen Telefonnummer. Und wenn gar keine Einwahlnummer auf dem EVN des Kunden steht, redet man sich auf einen Fehler im System raus - so einfach geht das, ob die MCMler jedoch so arbeiten, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Adele (29 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Eben erhielt ich Antwort eines Bundestagsabgeordneten, dem ich neben anderen ueber inzwischen bekannte Daten unserer Lieblingsfirma informierte, wie folgt. 

Sehr geehrte Fr. Wxxx

Vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 19. September 2005.
Ich habe Ihr Schreiben an die zuständige Arbeitsgruppe "Wirtschaft und Arbeit" der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion weitergeleitet. So bald mir eine Antwort der Arbeitsgruppe vorliegt, werde ich Sie darüber informieren.

Dr. Norbert Röttgen MdB

Ist vielleicht mit ein Anfang. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## Der Jurist (29 September 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Eben erhielt ich Antwort eines Bundestagsabgeordneten, dem ich neben anderen ueber inzwischen bekannte Daten unserer Lieblingsfirma informierte, wie folgt.
> 
> Sehr geehrte Fr. Wxxx
> 
> ...


Besser wäre es gewesen, er hätte das nach Hessen zur Roland Koch geschickt, damit die StA auf Trab gebracht wird. Gib ihm doch den Tipp.


----------



## Girgel (30 September 2005)

Die Sache an die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen ist mit Sicherheit eine gute Idee und ich finde es auch toll, mit welchem Elan das betrieben wird.

Allerdings würde ich mir davon nicht allzu viel erwarten, sonst könnte die Enttäuschung ziemlich groß werden.

Zum einen glaube ich nicht, dass sich Bundestagsabgeordnete oder gar der Hessische Ministerpräsident um solchen „Kleinkram“ scheren.

Zum anderen liegt es in der Natur von Politikern, viel zu reden und wenig zu bewegen.

Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass ich mich in einer allerdings wesentlich größeren Angelegenheit (Konkursstraftaten eines Bauträgers mit Millionenschaden) an den Rechtssausschuss des Bayerischen Landtages gewandt habe. 

Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd……………

Ich finde es trotzdem wichtig, dass möglichst viele Betroffene gegen Frau H…. auf dem Rechtsweg vorgehen.

Übrigens die StA Fulda braucht meines Erachtens nicht auf Trab gebracht werden. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die dort schon recht auf Trab, was das Thema angeht.

Nachdem ich bei meiner örtlich zuständigen Polizeidienststelle Strafanzeige erstattet habe, wurde das Ermittlungsverfahren postwendend von meiner örtlich zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt.

Dagegen habe ich  Widerspruch eingelegt  die  Unterlagen auch gleichzeitig nach Fulda zur StA geschickt. Dort hat man umgehend reagiert, mit dem Ergebnis, dass nun ein Verfahren gegen Frau H…. eingeleitet wurde.

Übrigens Vielen Dank für den Tipp, die Sachen nach Fulda zu schicken, ich wollte es anfangs auch nicht wahrhaben, dass dies etwas bringt.

Apropos auf dem Rechtsweg vorgehen……… Ich werde jetzt gegen MCM mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage vorgehen. Das wird bestimmt recht interessant……..

Es wundert mich, dass dieser Weg hier noch fast gar nicht erörtert, oder von Betroffenen eingeschlagen wurde.


----------



## Adele (30 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Jurist       Habe ich gerade gemacht und dazu auch den hessischen Ministerpräsidenten selbst angeschrieben. Effektiver wäre das Ganze aber voraussichtlich, wenn Roland Koch nicht nur ein einzelnes Briefchen von mir erhält, das als Einzelfall möglicherweise untergeht, sondern wenn ihn so viele Betroffene wie möglich mit diesem Thema konfrontieren. E-Mail-Kontaktformulare gibt es unter www.hessen.de und unter www.roland-koch.de 

Meine Mutter ist inzwischen auch bei der ersten von vier  Mahnungen über 190 Euro incl.je 100 Euro Bearbeitungskosten -wegen vier Rechnungen - mit dem lächerlichen Personalstammblatt nebst Hinweis auf einen angeblich leeren Einschreibbrief. Voraussichtlich werden die noch folgenden Rechnungen ebenfalls diese Blätter beiliegen und ebenfalls die Bearbeitungsgebühren gefordert, womit wir einen weiteren Beleg über das Massenschreibverfahren hätten. Das hieße nämlich 4 x !00 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr für 4 Anrufe im Zeittakt von knapp 2 Minuten hintereinander vom gleichen Anschluss am aus. Da stellt sich wohl auch dem Naivsten die Frage nach der Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Adele (30 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Mit der Natur der Politikern mag Girgel durchaus Recht haben. Dennoch halte ich es für wichtig, sowohl den Damen und Herren dieser Zunft als auch künftig Betroffenen gegenüber letztlich unübersehbar viel Aufmerksamkeit über das Thema zu ereregen.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 September 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Zum einen glaube ich nicht, dass sich Bundestagsabgeordnete oder gar der Hessische Ministerpräsident um solchen „Kleinkram“ scheren.  ...


Richtig, dafür hat er Referenten. Die leiten das weiter. 


			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ... Habe ich gerade gemacht und dazu auch den hessischen Ministerpräsidenten selbst angeschrieben. Effektiver wäre das Ganze aber voraussichtlich, wenn Roland Koch nicht nur ein einzelnes Briefchen von mir erhält, das als Einzelfall möglicherweise untergeht, sondern wenn ihn so viele Betroffene wie möglich mit diesem Thema konfrontieren. E-Mail-Kontaktformulare gibt es unter www.hessen.de und unter www.roland-koch.de . ....


Und wenn , wie Adele schreibt, die Stückzahl der Eingaben steigt .....
 ... dann bittet die Staatskanzlei den Justizminister um einen Sachstandsvermerk. Der Justizminister bittet seinen Generalstaatsanwalt um einen Bericht. Der Generalstaatsanwalt lässt sich seinerseits von der StA Fulda berichten ....
So entsteht Handlungsdruck innerhalb einer Verwaltung.


----------



## Adele (30 September 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

8)  Vor einer knappen Stunde rief mich die ebenfalls
am 19. 9. mit Infos über MCM angeschriebene Kreisdirektorin des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises Monika Lohr höchstselbst an, um mir mitzuteilen, dass bereits heute der hiesige Landrat als oberster Dienstherr der Kreispolizeibehörde, der Leiter der operativen Polizei im Kreis und das Team des Kommisariats Vorbeugung in einer Konferenz zusammen sitzen, um möglichst wirkungsvolle Konzepte zur Praevention vor derariger Bauernfängerei zu erarbeiten. Über das Ergebnis werde ich Euch informieren. Beschleunigend war möglicherweise meine Vermutung, dass MCM durch die Nutzung der auch für Kinder problemlos erreichbaren regulärer Festnetznummern eventuell der gesetzliche Jugendschutz unterwandert wird. Jedenfalls habe ich mich riesig über diesen Anruf gefreut!!!!! Wen mein einfach gehaltener Text zwecks eigener Weitergabe an die Verwaltung seines Kreises interessiert, kann sich gerne bei mir unter pn melden. Ich schicke ihn dann zu.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2005)

:respekt:


----------



## Gluko (30 September 2005)

Hallo Adele,

freut mich, dass Du was erreicht hast. Ich bin selbst nicht von den Machenschaften der MCMler betroffen, verfolge den Thread aber von Anfang an.

Ich drücke allen weiter die Daumen.

Gruß und Good Luck
Gluko


----------



## Timster (30 September 2005)

@ Adele: Hut ab vor Deinem Engagement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich werde jetzt gegen MCM mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage vorgehen. Das wird bestimmt recht interessant ...


Aber hallo! Dann muss MCM mal die Hosen runter lassen. Und was da so zum Vorschein kommt - oder eben auch nicht - wäre von sehr großem Interesse.  


			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es wundert mich, dass dieser Weg hier noch fast gar nicht erörtert, oder von Betroffenen eingeschlagen wurde.


@ Girgel: Ich war im Februar kurz davor, dies zu tun. Davon abgehalten hat mich zum Einen meine feste Überzeugung, dass MCM/TSW über kurz oder lang aufgibt, was in meinem Fall dann auch eintrat (zumindest bis heute). Zum Anderen muss ich zugeben, dass ich das, aus meiner Sicht vorhandene, finanzielle Risiko gescheut habe. Bin ohne Rechtschutzversicherung und in der Juristerei vollkommen unbewandert, so dass ich mir das ohne Anwalt nicht zugetraut habe. Meiner Einschätzung nach wird Folgendes passieren: MCM wird es nicht zu einer Verhandlung kommen lassen, in der sie dann insbesondere Deine Kosten mit aufgebrummt bekommen, sondern vorher einlenken (technischer Fehler im System etc.). Dann musst Du, sofern Du einen brauchst, die Vorfinanzierung des Anwalts selber tragen.

Kann mir einer der hier aktiven Juristen sagen, wie realistisch diese Einschätzung ist? Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, was für einen Stellenwert hat eine gewonnene negative Feststellungsklage im Allgemeinen? Hätten dann etwa weitere negative Feststellungsklagen mit Verweis auf diese bessere Aussichten? Hätte diese zivilrechtliche Angelegenheit eine unterstützende Wirkung auf die strafrechtlichen Vorgänge?


----------



## Der Jurist (30 September 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Apropos auf dem Rechtsweg vorgehen……… Ich werde jetzt gegen MCM mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage vorgehen. Das wird bestimmt recht interessant……..
> 
> Es wundert mich, dass dieser Weg hier noch fast gar nicht erörtert, oder von Betroffenen eingeschlagen wurde.



Die Idee,  eine negative Feststellungsklage  zu erheben, ist nicht ganz neu.
Aber dazu kann man guten Gewissens nur dann raten, wenn sicher ist, dass der Kläger den Weg auch beschreiten kann. Dazu muss er selbst Rechtskenntnisse haben oder sich einen Rechtsanwalt nehmen.

Dumme Frage: Hast Du eine ladungsfähige Anschrift?


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2005)

Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte diese zivilrechtliche Angelegenheit eine unterstützende Wirkung auf die strafrechtlichen Vorgänge?


Davon kann ausgegangen werden. In der Beweiserhebung kommen sicher einige Ungereimtheiten zu Tage, die auch Strafverfolger würdigen sollten - und zwar die in Fulda!


----------



## westenmax (2 Oktober 2005)

*TITANIC*

Nochmals die "Anzeige". Also ich mußte riesig lachen. Als ich dann ein paar Wochen später die "Rechnungen" bekam, ist es mir ein klein bisschen vergangen (aber nur ganz wenig).
Obwohl eine Menge Freunde jetzt über mich schmunzeln  .

Witzig ist sie allemal. Deshalb heft' ich sie jetzt als Attachment an.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo Zusammen,

war schon lange nicht mehr im Forum. müsste eigentlich nächster Zeit wieder ein Schreiben von Allinkasso bekommen.
Hab da eine Frage, ist inzwischen etwas neueres bekannt geworden ob es schon zu gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen gekommen ist, bzw. zu Anzeigen?

Das letzte was ich weis ist, dass der 2.Mahnbescheid von Allinkasso an einem Forumbenutzer gegangen ist.

Danke für die Antwort.

Servus

Andy


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da eine Frage, ist inzwischen etwas neueres bekannt geworden ob es schon zu gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen gekommen ist, bzw. zu Anzeigen?


Von zivilen, gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen hat man bislang noch nichts vernommen - es gab bisher anscheinend noch nicht einmal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Anzeigen gegen die Macher der MC Multimedia soll es angeblich bereits massenweise geben. Deren Bedeutung für den einzelnen Anzeigenerstatter bzw. Meldungen über den Ausgang der Verfahren lassen noch auf sich warten. Einzelne Einstellungsverfügungen hat es bereits gegeben, doch die Bewertung dieser Vorgänge ging am Ziel vorbei und war somit nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Danke Reducal.

Du hast mir schon ein paar mal geholfen, und ich finds super dass du dich so einsetzt und den anderen, wie auch mich, hilfst. 

Echt super!

servus


----------



## Adele (2 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

  Ich stimme meinem Vorredner uneingeschränkt zu!!!!


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2005)




----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

beim Surfen zum Thema MC Multimedia hab ich folgendes gefunden, was sicher auch hier ein paar interessenten finden wird:



> Thomas Becker [Besucher]
> 
> 15.09.05 @ 11:50
> Hallo,
> ...



http://www.blog.de/main/index.php/m...t_1_media_ag_vs_mc_multimedia~154157#comments


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Dumme Frage: Hast Du eine ladungsfähige Anschrift?



Wieso dumme Frage?? Ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar!

Meinst Du die Anschrift der "Geschäftsführerin" der MCM, Frau A....... H....?


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau. Postfach geht nämlich nicht.  Hier wird eine Anschrift genannt, ob die aber stimmt, sollte durch eine Handelsregisterabfrage durch Deinen Anwalt verifiziert werden.


----------



## Girgel (4 Oktober 2005)

Laut gbi.de ist die Adresse noch aktuell.

Ich bin noch auf eine weitere interessante Kleinigkeit gestossen:

Ich habe die Dienstleistungen der MCM zu einem Zeitpunkt (9.12.2004) "in Anspruch genommen", zu dem die Firma noch nicht einmal existiert hat!! ''

Toll nicht??


----------



## bauernfänger (4 Oktober 2005)

@Jurist:
weil das ja öfter mal vorkommt, dass Firmen noch nicht eingetragen sind, aber schon innovativ wirtschaften:
Was zählt denn eigentlich? Das Datum des "Gesellschaftervertrages" oder das Datum der Eintragung ins Handelsregister?
Bei Frau A.H. wäre noch dieses familiäre Inkassobüro interessant, das habe ich damals nicht nachgeschaut. Auch eine Gesellschafterliste des Amtsgerichts würde mich da interessieren. Falls jemand in der Gegend ist... [plusminus wird das ja hoffentlich machen] 
Denn irgendwie hängen TSW/MCM so alleine in der Gegend rum. Haben die sich das alles wirklich alleine ausgedacht? 
Respekt


----------



## telefoninsider (4 Oktober 2005)

hallo

da mcm als e. Kfr. eingetragen ist ist es total egal wann vertrag oder wann eingetragen. die gesellschafterin sprich frau h aus f haftet voll mit ihrem gesamten vermögen.
oder ist jemandem eine andere rechtsform bekannt unter der mcm auftritt ????

was meinst du mit dem familären inkasso unternehmen ????

die adresse die ganz am anfang genannt ist scheint zu stimmen das scheint auch die privatadresse der frau h zu sein. 

falls jemand eine telefonnummer benötigt kurze pn an mich.

desweiteren würden mich weitere festnetznummern interessieren unter denen mcm geschäfte tätigt am besten per pn an mich.

die firmen mcm und tsw scheinen identisch zu sein wobei tsw nicht in das handelsregister eingetragen ist.

insider


----------



## Girgel (4 Oktober 2005)

bauernfänger schrieb:
			
		

> weil das ja öfter mal vorkommt, dass Firmen noch nicht eingetragen sind, aber schon innovativ wirtschaften:
> Was zählt denn eigentlich? Das Datum des "Gesellschaftervertrages" oder das Datum der Eintragung ins Handelsregister?



Kurz zur Info: Ich liege deutlich vor beiden Terminen!!



			
				bauernfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die sich das alles wirklich alleine ausgedacht?
> Respekt



Wieso ausgedacht??? Wenn jemand Hirmschmalz in die "Geschäftsidee" gesteckt hätte, wäre das Ganze weniger schlampig aufgezogen!!

Betrachtet man die "Geschäftskorrespondenz" dieser Herrschaften, sieht man gleich, dass die über wenig Hirnmasse verfügen.

Dummdreist beschreibt die Vorgehensweise der MCM wohl am Besten!!


----------



## telefoninsider (4 Oktober 2005)

vom grundsatz her ist es ja nicht schlecht was mcm macht bzw. versucht hat telefonsexdienste anbieten die per rechnung bezahlt werden. aber wenn dann schon richtig und zwar mit korrekter preisansage korrekter aufnahme der daten u.s.w. dann ist gegen das prinzip nichts einzuwenden. dann weiß jeder was sache ist und es ist ein vertrag zustandegekommen.

in dem hier vorliegenden fall  [ .... ]

gruß

insider

_Nach meiner Einschätzung etwas zuviel nicht beweisbare  Tatsachenbehauptungen, deshalb editiert. DeJu / Mod_


----------



## Timster (4 Oktober 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dummdreist beschreibt die Vorgehensweise der MCM wohl am Besten!!


Mit "dreist" bin ich einverstanden. Ob "dumm", dass wird sich wohl erst noch weisen. Haben ja wahrscheinlich mit der Masche bisher ganz gut verdient.


----------



## Insider (4 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du mit dem familären inkasso unternehmen ????
> 
> insider


Unter uns Insidern, Inkasso ist damit nicht gemeint. Das Inkasso macht derzeit die Allinkasso GmbH aus München, doch die anfängliche Adressermittlung wird anscheinend von einer (eingetragen oder nicht lassen wir dahin gestellt sein) Detektei durchgeführt, die ein Typ mit dem gleichen Namen der Frau H. unternimmt, womöglich sogar aus dem selben Häuslein heraus, wo die schicken Autos davor stehen.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Oktober 2005)

bauernfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Jurist:
> weil das ja öfter mal vorkommt, dass Firmen noch nicht eingetragen sind, aber schon innovativ wirtschaften: Was zählt denn eigentlich? Das Datum des "Gesellschaftervertrages" oder das Datum der Eintragung ins Handelsregister? ......


Weder noch. Die Eintragung ist nur für Kapitalgesellschaften entscheidend. Mit der Eintragung haftet nur noch das eingetragene Kapital, etwa bei der GmbH.

Auch diese kann sofort "loslegen". Die Gesellschafter haften dann aber wie eine offene Handelsgesellschaft bzw. Gesellschaft bürgerlichen Rechts (das hängt jeweils von der Art der Geschäftstätigkeit ab, kann aber dahin gestellt bleiben, weil die Haftung in beiden Fällen gleich ist: jeder Gesellschafter haftet voll mit seinem Vermögen. ( Etwas ausführlicher Nachklapp zu telefoninsider.)


----------



## telefoninsider (4 Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen

ich habe da nochmal ein par fragen

1. gibt es irgendjemanden der einen mahnbescheid bekommen hat???
2. wie weit geht allinkasso nur nette schreiben oder auch telefoninkasso
3. gibt es telefoninkasso ??
4. diese besagte detektei macht die nur die anschriftenermittlung oder auch inkasso ???


vielen dank

insider


----------



## telefoninsider (4 Oktober 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> bauernfänger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@jurist

aber in dem hier vorliegenden fall haben wir es nicht mit gmbh´s zu tun sondern mit eingetragenen kaufleuten und die haften immer voll und ganz


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Oktober 2005)

@ telefoninsider

Richtig erkannt. Zu Deiner Information, da Du hier noch nicht so lange bist. Rechtsfragen werden hier allgemein und im Zusammenhang erklärt, damit keiner auf den Gedanken kommen kann, dass hier in diesem Forum unerlaubte Rechtsberatung gemacht wird.

Ich hatte den Hintergrund der Frage so verstanden, dass bauernfänger gehört hatte, dass die Eintragung im Handelsregister ganz wichtig ist. Das habe ich ihm erklärt. Bei juristischen Personen geht es dabei um die Haftung.


----------



## telefoninsider (4 Oktober 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ telefoninsider
> 
> Richtig erkannt. Zu Deiner Information, da Du hier noch nicht so lange bist. Rechtsfragen werden hier allgemein und im Zusammenhang erklärt, damit keiner auf den Gedanken kommen kann, dass hier in diesem Forum unerlaubte Rechtsberatung gemacht wird.
> 
> Ich hatte den Hintergrund der Frage so verstanden, dass bauernfänger gehört hatte, dass die Eintragung im Handelsregister ganz wichtig ist. Das habe ich ihm erklärt. Bei juristischen Personen geht es dabei um die Haftung.



danke für den hinweis ich versuche mich schon recht allgemeinzu halten da das rechtsberatungsgesetz ja leider sehr eng gefasst ist 

gruß

insider

p.s. ansonsten weg editieren


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> danke für den hinweis ich versuche mich schon recht allgemeinzu halten da das rechtsberatungsgesetz ja leider sehr eng gefasst ist


0 


			
				telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. ansonsten weg editieren


Keine Sorge die Mods hier sind streng und das ist gut so.


----------



## bauernfänger (4 Oktober 2005)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> telefoninsider schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja genau, die hatte ich gemeint. Stimmt, Detektive waren das ja... Ich hab das entsprechende posting nicht mehr gefunden, ist schon so lange her...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=97309#97309

Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## Timster (4 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> 1. gibt es irgendjemanden der einen mahnbescheid bekommen hat???


Noch hat sich hier keiner gemeldet.


			
				telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> 2. wie weit geht allinkasso nur nette schreiben oder auch telefoninkasso


Auf ihrer Homepage schreiben sie was von wegen netten Telefonanrufen, aber hier ist diesbezüglich noch nichts erwähnt worden.


			
				telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> 4. diese besagte detektei macht die nur die anschriftenermittlung oder auch inkasso ???


Ja, wenn wir das mal wüssten! Das, was die sog. Detektei "leistet", wird in den Mahnungen mit 100 Euro veranschlagt, aber was es genau ist, bleibt wohl auf immer unserer Phantasie überlassen.


----------



## bauernfänger (4 Oktober 2005)

Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Das, was die sog. Detektei "leistet", wird in den Mahnungen mit 100 Euro veranschlagt, aber was es genau ist, bleibt wohl auf immer unserer Phantasie überlassen.


 Na, da wird halt das Telefon klingeln, Herr H geht ran und ruft "Teeeelefon". Frau H fragt dann: Wer issen dran? Er: Der Anschluss ...
Das mach ich täglich so ähnlich, aber meine Frau zahlt nicht so gut.
(kleiner Scherz)


----------



## telefoninsider (4 Oktober 2005)

hmmm alles richtig langweilig mit den jungs und mädels von mcm son netter mahnbescheid wäre doch echt mal was das wäre bestimmt nen feines streitiges verfahren 


gruß


insider


----------



## Insider (4 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> ....von mcm son netter mahnbescheid wäre doch echt mal was das wäre bestimmt nen feines streitiges verfahren ...


Da wärest Du nicht der Erste. Problem bei dieser Sache sind die runter gelassenen Hosen. Man verzichtet auf die Forderung (u. U. wegen technischer Probleme) und schon hat sich die (im Ernstfall) negative Feststellungsklage relativiert.

MfG
Insider, _[Kommerziellen Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, das die es bis zum Mahnbescheid kommen lassen.

Neuester Stand bei mir ist, das die Kripo Augsburg, den Fall komplett an Die StA Fulda weitergegeben haben.

Eine Einstellungsbescheid ist auch noch nicht in Sicht - laut Auskunft von dort sammeln sich die Anzeigen gegen das Unternehmen, Haupsächlich aus der mitte und dem Norden, weniger aus dem Süden!

Und wenn jetzt schon plusminus ermittelt, dann sehe ich der Sache langsam gelassen entgegen.

Gruß Doogie


----------



## telefoninsider (4 Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen

da die ganze mcm geschichte sich  hier ja schon seit monaten hinzieht wollen wir dem ganzentreiben jetzt mal ein für alle mal ein ende setzten. die werden wir mit einstweiligen verfügungen gegen alle beteiligten (carrier, technische dienstleister, mcm, inkasso etc.) machen die entsprechende vorarbeit in form von abmahnungen wird hrade gemacht so das wir in kürze die einstweiligen verfügungen beantragen können.
da mcm uns leider noch keine rechnung geschickt hat benötigen wir für dieses verfahren noch geschädigte die rechnungen bekommen haben oder auch schreiben von allinkasso es ist notwendig das uns die rechnungen in kopie zur verfügung gestellt werden. die rechnungen sollten jetzt nicht alzu alt sein also am besten aus den letzten 2 monaten. wer unterlagen oder noch weitere fragen hat bitte pn an mich.

vielen dank
gruß

telefoninsider (damit es nicht zu verwechselungen kommt)


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Oktober 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn jetzt schon plusminus ermittelt...


Seit wann sind auf Sensation ausgerichtete Journalisten Ermittler im Sinne der Gerechtigkeit?



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...weniger aus dem Süden!


Das stimmt, ist aber nicht ohne. Die Anzeigenkampagne hat sich anscheinend irgendwo mittig konzentriert und die Strafanzeigen aus "dem Süden" werden ihren Weg über die südlichen StA´s (Dank den Hinweisen dieses Forums) auch gen Norden ausrichten.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> da mcm uns leider noch keine rechnung geschickt hat benötigen wir für dieses verfahren noch geschädigte die rechnungen bekommen haben oder auch schreiben von allinkasso es ist notwendig das uns die rechnungen in kopie zur verfügung gestellt werden. die rechnungen sollten jetzt nicht alzu alt sein also am besten aus den letzten 2 monaten. wer unterlagen oder noch weitere fragen hat bitte pn an mich.


würde davon abraten hier wildfremden, die aus dem Nirwana auftauchen, persönliche Informationen auszuhändigen.
Er soll erst mal  seine EV durchbringen. 
.


----------



## Girgel (5 Oktober 2005)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Man verzichtet auf die Forderung (u. U. wegen technischer Probleme) und schon hat sich die (im Ernstfall) negative Feststellungsklage relativiert.
> 
> MfG
> Insider, _[Kommerziellen Link entfernt. (bh)]_



Kurze Frage:

Meinst Du MCM kann sich auch auf angebliche "technische Probleme" berufen, wenn der Geschädigte stichhaltig (Einschreiben mit Rückschein, unter Zeugen "eingetütet", also auch nicht leerer Briefumschlag) beweisen kann, dass er der Forderung der MCM widersprochen hat und dort auch nie angerufen hat.

Grüsse


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Oktober 2005)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> ....  Man verzichtet auf die Forderung (u. U. wegen technischer Probleme) und schon hat sich die (im Ernstfall) negative Feststellungsklage relativiert.  ....


Ganz so einfach geht das nicht. Wenn der Feststellunganspruch im Zeitpunkt der Klage-Erhebung bestand, ist nichts mehr zu "relativieren" (was immer das heißen soll). Da hilft nur noch die Anerkenntnis mit der Folge. dass man verurteilt wird,  bzw. wenn ein Verzicht ausserhalb des Gerichtsverfahrens erklärt wird, die Erklärung der Hauptsachenerledigung, wobei der Beklagte, wenn er Anlass zur Klage gab, die Kosten zu tragen hat.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

@ Jurist

Danke für Deine Auskunft. 

Wenn dem so wäre, dass sich eine Feststellungsklage einfach so "relativieren" ließe, wäre der Aufwand hierfür wohl so ziemlich für die Katz.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> telefoninsider schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso negative Feststellungsklage? Wieso Verzicht? Wenn ein Mahnbescheid da ist, dann kann der Betroffene die Durchführung des streitigen Verfahrens beantragen. Der MCN bliebe dann allenfalls die Klagerücknahme. Die Kosten des Verfahrens trägt dann die MCN (§ 269 II 2 ZPO). Hier im Forum ist sowas schon mal mit den 01019 Telefondiensten dokumentiert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34549#34549


----------



## Girgel (5 Oktober 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso negative Feststellungsklage? Wieso Verzicht? Wenn ein Mahnbescheid da ist, dann kann der Betroffene die Durchführung des streitigen Verfahrens beantragen. Der MCN bliebe dann allenfalls die Klagerücknahme. Die Kosten des Verfahrens trägt dann die MCN (§ 269 II 2 ZPO). Hier im Forum ist sowas schon mal mit den 01019 Telefondiensten dokumentiert:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=34549#34549



Nachdem die MCM voraussichtlich keinen Mahnbescheid erwirkt, ist es doch ein interssanter und gangbarer Weg sich mit der MCM mittels einer negativen Feststellungsklage über deren Forderung auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## telefoninsider (5 Oktober 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Bernd_E schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum wollen sich hir eigendlich immer alle über die vorhandenen oder nicht vorhandenen forderungen streiten ????

mahnbescheid abwarten und gut ist. solange nur dumme briefe kommen einfach in die ablage p damit.


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> warum wollen sich hir eigendlich immer alle über die vorhandenen oder nicht vorhandenen forderungen streiten ????



Nicht alle - einige suchen nach Beantwortung offener Fragen, weil sie betroffen sind und sich oft nicht anderswo orientieren können oder einige engagierte Leute wollen einem Phänomen auf die Spur kommen, um womöglich einem illegalen Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> mahnbescheid abwarten und gut ist. solange nur dumme briefe kommen einfach in die ablage p damit.


So habe ich deine Posts auch verstanden. Das heißt aber auch, daß die Telefongesellschaft noch kurz vor Ablauf der Verjährungsfrist mit dem Mahnbescheid kommen kann. So war es auch bei den 01019 Telefondiensten und den Mobilcom Altforderungen.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt aber auch, daß die Telefongesellschaft noch kurz vor Ablauf der Verjährungsfrist mit dem Mahnbescheid kommen kann.


Welche Telefongesellschaft? Soweit ich diesen  Thread bisher verfolgt habe, ist keine einzige Telefongesellschaft involviert.
MCM ist nach meinem   Verständnis  keine Telefongesellschaft , sondern bestenfalls  ein "Unterhaltungsdienstleister"... 
Alles läuft hier, soweit ich sehen kann, in "Eigenregie".  Ob es bei Ablauf der Verjährungsfrist
 dieses Unternehmen noch gibt, wird sich zeigen.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich diesen  Thread bisher verfolgt habe, ist keine einzige Telefongesellschaft involviert.


Letztlich ist es irrelevant, ob eine Telefongesellschaft im Inkasso involviert ist oder nicht. Jedenfalls will der Telefoninsider offenkundig auch beteiligte Carrier abmahnen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=121603#121603


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Oktober 2005)

Das ist sein Bier, er allein hat diese Aspekte reingebracht, wenn er soweit ist, kann er die Erfolgsstory
 hier veröffentlichen.

cp


----------



## telefoninsider (6 Oktober 2005)

damit auch die regtp informiert wird beschwerden zu den von mcm genutzten rufnummern auch per fax an die reg tp senden:

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## telefoninsider (6 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist sein Bier, er allein hat diese Aspekte reingebracht, wenn er soweit ist, kann er die Erfolgsstory
> hier veröffentlichen.


kleiner zwischenstand

die von mcm genutzten rufnummern werden über den carrier colt telecom in frankfurt betrieben. dieser hat die rufnummern an newtex aus hannover zugeteilt die dann wiederum die rufnummern an mcm überlassen vielleicht direkt vielleicht noch über die ein oder andere stelle.

nach ansicht der colt telecom sind die angebotenen dienste absolut nicht zu beanstanden. zitat colt
"keine wettbewerbsverletzenden handlungen vorgenommen werden oder auch nur gegen den verbraucherschutz verstoßen wird."

schaun wir mal wie es weitergeht


----------



## Adele (6 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Wie, es wird nicht gegen den Verbraucherschutz verstossen??? Was habe ich da wieder nicht mit gekriegt???  Ein Artikel über die Vorgehweise von MCM und die Ergebnisse der polizeilichen Besprechung über Praeventionsmassnahmen über diese Art von Geldschneiderei ist gerade in Arbeit - die Herbstferien verzögern allerdings alles ein wenig. Glücklicherweise hat sich mir die Redakteurin eines regionalen Stadtmagazins - kostenlose Magazine werden eher gelesen als eine zu erwerbende Tageszeitung - angeschlossen, die unseren gemeinsam erarbeiteten Text in allen Ausgaben für die umliegenden Städte veröffentlichen wird - voraussichtlich in den Novemberausgaben. Bei einer Auflage von ca. 16 000 Exemplaren besteht zumindestens die Chance, dass auf Grund der Info reichlich Leute entweder ihre Finger von den MCM-Nummern lassen oder bereits Betroffene zunehmend mit Strafanzeigen reagieren.


----------



## Timster (6 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> ... dieser hat die rufnummern an newtex aus hannover zugeteilt die dann wiederum die rufnummern an mcm überlassen vielleicht direkt vielleicht noch über die ein oder andere stelle. ...


Interessant. Vor ein paar Monaten wurde mir unverlangt ein von der Newtex GmbH aus Hanover herausgegebenes Schmuddelblättchen mit einschlägiger Werbung zugesandt. Habe mit Verweis auf das Bundesdatenschutzgesetz das "übliche" Programm an einschlägigen Forderungen abgesetzt (inklusive Offenlegung der Datenherkunft), woraufhin natürlich nichts zurückkam. Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, wie die an meine Daten gekommen sind. Hatte ich aber schon geahnt.


----------



## telefoninsider (6 Oktober 2005)

so sie nach eigenen angaben zweitgrößter alternativer festnetzanbieter das thema verbraucherschutz


in der hoffnung das es nun nub konform ist.....


----------



## Adele (6 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Telefoninsider   Mitstörerhaftung?? Hab ich bei der etwas undeutlichen Schrift im obigen Dokument richtig gelesen? Was ist das bitte?


----------



## telefoninsider (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> @ Telefoninsider   Mitstörerhaftung?? Hab ich bei der etwas undeutlichen Schrift im obigen Dokument richtig gelesen? Was ist das bitte?




du solltest dir da mal die enstprechenden gesetze bzw. verordnungen anschauen da ist das erklärt wenn ich dir das jetzt hier erkläre wird das wahrscheinlich wieder gelöscht weil wir dann unter umständen in den bereich der rechtsberatung kommen.


----------



## Girgel (6 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> warum wollen sich hir eigendlich immer alle über die vorhandenen oder nicht vorhandenen forderungen streiten ????
> 
> mahnbescheid abwarten und gut ist. solange nur dumme briefe kommen einfach in die ablage p damit.



Ich habe mal wieder ein Verständnisproblem:

Wenn es, wie Du schreibst, vollkommen ausreichend ist, "dumme Birefe einfach in die Ablage P" zu werfen, verstehe ich den Aufwand, den Du mit Abmahnungen und Einstweiligen Verfügungen betreibst nicht so ganz.

Dies glit umso mehr, da Du offensichtlich nicht zu den Betroffenen zählst.


----------



## telefoninsider (6 Oktober 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> telefoninsider schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kann ich dir erzählen ist vom prinzip her ganz einfach weil ich einfach gegen firmen vorgehe die vom prinzip her gute ideen so abwandeln und zu mißbrauchszwecken nutzen. vom grundsatz her ist es nicht schlecht erotik dienste über ortsnetzrufnummern anzubieten und dann selber abzurechnen aber nur wenn sich die beiteiligten an die spielregeln halten wie den preis korrekt anzusagen und zwar bevor die entgeldpflicht beginnt. 
dialer per 0190 warem vom prinzip her auch ein gutes abrechnungsmittel bis leider zu viele krative köpfe auf die idee gekommen sind dies mißbräuchlich zu verwenden. und damit das nicht noch für den gesamen mehrwertdienstemarkt passiert bin ich der meinung das man bevor es zu irgendwelchen sinnlosen regulierungen vom gesetzgeber kommt einen riegel davor schieben muß.


----------



## Adele (6 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

betr. Mitstörerhaftung, aktuell auch für Nicht-Juristen verstehbar erklärt unter
www.e-juristen.de/Wettbewerbsrecht-Abmahnung-Mitstoerer.htm


----------



## Girgel (6 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> das kann ich dir erzählen ist vom prinzip her ganz einfach weil ich einfach gegen firmen vorgehe die vom prinzip her gute ideen so abwandeln und zu mißbrauchszwecken nutzen. vom grundsatz her ist es nicht schlecht erotik dienste über ortsnetzrufnummern anzubieten und dann selber abzurechnen aber nur wenn sich die beiteiligten an die spielregeln halten wie den preis korrekt anzusagen und zwar bevor die entgeldpflicht beginnt.
> dialer per 0190 warem vom prinzip her auch ein gutes abrechnungsmittel bis leider zu viele krative köpfe auf die idee gekommen sind dies mißbräuchlich zu verwenden. und damit das nicht noch für den gesamen mehrwertdienstemarkt passiert bin ich der meinung das man bevor es zu irgendwelchen sinnlosen regulierungen vom gesetzgeber kommt einen riegel davor schieben muß.



Und schon habe ich die nächsten Verständnisprobleme:


1. Wie kann es eine gute Idee sein, Telefonsexdienstleistungen über "normale" Telefonnummern anzubieten, die man im Gegensatz zu 190er-Nummern nicht so einfach sperren kann und die daher auch leicht von Kindern angewählt werden können????
Die 190er-Nummern funktionieren doch für diejenigen, die auf so nen Sch....Kram stehen doch wunderbar.

2. Wenn es Dir darum geht, Schwarzen Schafen" einen Riegel vorzuschieben, müsste es doch auch in Deinem Sinne sein, dass Betroffene aktiv gegen solche vorgehen und nicht einfach hinwarten.
Wie Reducal Dir auch schon mitgeteilt geht es Eingen darum, Antworten zu finden und dem Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten.


----------



## telefoninsider (6 Oktober 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> telefoninsider schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ob da nun kinder anrufen oder nicht ist nen anderes thema das lässt sich ohne weiteres auch vorher abfangen. das thema ist einfach wenn du mit ortsnetzrufnummern arbeitest sparst du dir einfach viele anbieter die dazwischen hängen und geld verdienen und somit könnteman diese dienste dann auch günstiger anbieten. solange man sich eben an gewisse regln hält und bei einer 0190 nummer können genausogut kinder anrufen das ding mit den kindern mag ja nen nettes argument sein zieht aber nicht.
und wenn du dienste mit ortsnetzrufnummern vernünftig aufsetzt dann sagst du dem anrufer das kostet jetzt 1 eur pro minute möchtest du das angebot annehmen wenn ja dann bleib dran wenn nicht leg auf legt er auf dann passiert nicht bleibt er dran enstehen kosten ist doch ok oder ????
nur zur info ich biete solche dienste nicht an falls das nun jemand vermutet.



> 2. Wenn es Dir darum geht, Schwarzen Schafen" einen Riegel vorzuschieben, müsste es doch auch in Deinem Sinne sein, dass Betroffene aktiv gegen solche vorgehen und nicht einfach hinwarten.
> Wie Reducal Dir auch schon mitgeteilt geht es Eingen darum, Antworten zu finden und dem Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten


genau es ist ja auch in meinem sinne das betroffene aktiv werden. habe ich ja nix gegen gesagt aber eben mit den richtigen mitteln. weil mit negativen feststellungsklagen oder irgendwelchem anderen blödsinn geht das alles munter weiter so wie schon seit monaten. die richtigen stellen infoormieren und mit haftbar machen und dann ist früher oder später ruhe.
und was für antworten sucht ihr die ganze sache ist doch mehr als klar oder etwa nicht ???


----------



## Adele (6 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@  telefoninsider       Was sind denn Deiner Meinung nach die "richtigen Stellen", die es zu informieren gilt, damit früher oder später Ruhe ist? Deine Meinung, dass Kinder u. A. bei, mit regulären Festnetznummern hantierenden, entsprechenden "Diensten" anrufen, ließe sich ohne Weiteres vorher abfangen, halte ich, gelinde ausgedrückt, für einen Scherz. Um in etwa das Alter eines Anrufers zu schätzen, bedarf es keiner Bandansage - auch nicht mit Preisangabe - sondern eines lebendigen Menschen. Vermutlich hast Du keine Kinder und von daher keine Ahnung vom Einfallsreichtum kindlicher Neugier und Naivität.


----------



## telefoninsider (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> @  telefoninsider       Was sind denn Deiner Meinung nach die "richtigen Stellen", die es zu informieren gilt, damit früher oder später Ruhe ist? Deine Meinung, dass Kinder u. A. bei, mit regulären Festnetznummern hantierenden, entsprechenden "Diensten" anrufen, ließe sich ohne Weiteres vorher abfangen, halte ich, gelinde ausgedrückt, für einen Scherz. Um in etwa das Alter eines Anrufers zu schätzen, bedarf es keiner Bandansage - auch nicht mit Preisangabe - sondern eines lebendigen Menschen. Vermutlich hast Du keine Kinder und von daher keine Ahnung vom Einfallsreichtum kindlicher Neugier und Naivität.



ich habe nicht gesagt das das durch eine bandansage zu geschehn hat was spricht dagegen das von einer realen person machen zu lassen. 

die richtigen stellen z.b. regtp fax nummer und ansprechpartner habe ich hier bereits gepostet wurde nur wieder entfernt. die beteiligten carrier hier colt und newtex wobei newtex sicher da etwas schmerzfreier sein wird. mcm würde ich als letzte angehn weil die am wenigsten interesse haben das schluß ist.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

bisher ist das alles nur wilder Aktionismus ohne jeden Plan 

.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*Multimedia und Mehrwertnummern*

Hallo,
ich (weiblich) verfolge schon seit längerem diese Diskusion über Telefonerotik, die dazugehörige Abzocke usw. Die 0190 Nummern werden ab Ende des Jahres komplett vom Netzgenommen. Die neuen 0900 er Nummern von der zuständigen Regulierungsbehörde streng überwacht. Klar ist und bleibt auch das es immer wieder ganz schlaue gibt die mit dem ältesten Gewerbe der Welt einen dicken Reibach machen wollen.
Eins sollte aber allen die solche Dienste in Anspruch nehmen klar sein. Man soll immer eine reale Person am Ende der Leitung haben. Sich erkundigen und genau informieren, dann haben beide Seiten keinen Grund zur Klage. Und die Sache mit den regulären Festnetznummern, denke ich ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Es muß ein Vertrag zu stande kommen und das geht niemals mit einem Band. Deshalb ist so manches was hier geschrieben wurde recht unglaubwürdig. Diese Firma wird sich so nicht mehr lange halten. Und so wie ich sie einschätze suchen diese Damen und Herren schon nach neuen Fallen für diesen Bereich. Alsosollte einfach jeder vorsichtig sein, ist ein Band dran auflegen. Ansonsten genau erkundigen und der hmm   Spass sollte dann auch nicht zu kurz kommen.
lg Gast


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2005)

:evil:
So so. Und der weibliche Gast liest hier ganz zufällig mit - naja, könnte ja auch so stimmen, also:
:stumm:
aber die Gedanken sind frei... !


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Multimedia und Mehrwertnummern*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich (weiblich) verfolge schon seit längerem diese Diskusion über Telefonerotik,
> die dazugehörige Abzocke usw. Die 0190 Nummern werden ab Ende des Jahres komplett
> vom Netzgenommen. Die neuen 0900 er Nummern von der zuständigen Regulierungsbehörde
> streng überwacht


Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?  Nirgendwo ist hier die Rede von "Mehrwertnummern"  
egal ob 0190  oder 0900,  das Posting  ist wohl ziemlich "off the record"   

cp


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Multimedia und Mehrwertnummern*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Alsosollte einfach jeder vorsichtig sein, ist ein Band dran auflegen.


 ...und wenn bei Anruf beim Band bereits die Telefonnummer abgephisht wird und die Leute (ohne Entscheidungsspielraum) sofort eine zusätzliche, von den Telefongebühren unabhängige Rechnung bekommen?


----------



## telefoninsider (7 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Multimedia und Mehrwertnummern*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so jetzt sind wir wieder beim thema 

dann ist das schlicht und einfach nicht rechtens und es wird wahrscheinlich auch keiner zahlen müssen. 

und den leuten wird früher oder später die lust vergehn.

mal ne ganz andere frage war das ein einzelfall das jemand der eine mcm rechnung erhalten hat kurze zeit später nen ertik blättchen von newtex bekommt oder hat das system ????


----------



## Girgel (7 Oktober 2005)

Lieber Telefoninsider (Nomen est omen),

nachdem ich offensichtlich von Zeit zu Zeit gewisse Verständnisprobleme habe, versuche ich mal, Deine Postings  zusammenzufassen. Bitte korrigiere mich, falls ich etwas immer noch nicht so ganz verstanden habe.

Weil Du Dir die ganze ergebnislose Diskussion hier einmal eine Zeit lang angesehen hast, hast Du am 4.10.05 beschlossen „dem ganzentreiben ein für alle mal ein ende zu setzen.“

Ein  Patentrezept hast Du auch schon bei der Hand, denn sonst könntest Du ja nicht die zahlreichen Bemühungen anderer einfach als Blödsinn abtun.

Selbstlos wie Du bist, betreibst Du den ganzen Aufwand, um Deinen Mitmenschen zu günstigen Telefonsexdienstleistungen zu verhelfen, da Du weder ein Betroffener noch ein Anbieter solcher Dienstleistungen bist.

Irgendwelche moralischen Bedenken, diese günstigen Dienste über „normale“ Festnetznummern abzuwickeln, hast Du dabei nicht. (Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits: So ein bisschen „Früherziehung“ hat ja auch noch keinem Kind geschadet.) 

Lieber Telefoninsider, ich bewundere Menschen mit Deiner Courage und Selbstlosigkeit und freue mich schon sehr auf Deine Erfolgsberichte!


Viele Grüsse

Girgel


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstlos wie Du bist, betreibst Du den ganzen Aufwand, um Deinen Mitmenschen zu günstigen Telefonsexdienstleistungen zu verhelfen, da Du weder ein Betroffener noch ein Anbieter solcher Dienstleistungen bist.


Genau deswegen äußert die Colt ihm ggü ja den Verdacht, daß er bzw seine Mandantin eine Auskunftsnummer mißbräuchlich nutzt :lol:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=4127


----------



## Adele (7 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Jetzt wäre nur noch interessant zu wissen, wer seine Mandantin ist. Immerhin schaltet auch Frau H. inzwischen Kurzwahlnummern zwischen erstem Band und den so genannten Dienst.

Ansonsten noch ein kleiner Zwischenstandsbericht. Die Kreispolizei im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis arbeitet zweigleisig. Einerseits wird das Kommisariat Vorbeugung sich um die Information kümmern, wie, weiß ich noch nicht - der entsprechende Beamte ist im Moment in Urlaub. 
Die operative Polizei - zentrale Kriminalitätsbekämpfung - prüft gerade den Sachverhalt auf strafrechtlich Relevantes um ein Strafermittlungsverfahren einzuleiten und diese Sache gegebenenfalls selbst vor Gericht zu bringen.


----------



## Girgel (7 Oktober 2005)

Meines Erachtens kann er nur abmahnen, wenn er:

- entweder in direkter Konkurrenz zur MCM steht, was nach seinem      
  eigenem Bekunden nicht der Fall ist

- oder er einen direkten Konkurrenten vertritt

So viel nur zu seiner Selbstlosigkeit.

Ich bitte mich zu verbessern, wenn meine Einschätzung nicht zutreffend sein sollte.

Grüssle


----------



## telefoninsider (7 Oktober 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Erachtens kann er nur abmahnen, wenn er:
> 
> - entweder in direkter Konkurrenz zur MCM steht, was nach seinem
> eigenem Bekunden nicht der Fall ist
> ...



hallo girgel

jetzt muß du mir mal weiterhelfen

was möchtest du eigendlich in diesem forum noch die nächsten 12 monate dir über das thema die finger wund schreiben und zusehn wie ein verfahren nach dem anderen eingestellt wird und warten bis die staatsanwaltschaft mal irgendwelche maßnahmen ergreift. selbst wenn dies passieren würde kann ich dir ein versprechen:
das eingenommene geld ist weg keiner weiß wo
und der schuldige sitzt irgendwo im ausser europäischen aussland.

und dann wird das verfahren eingestellt.

oder wir machen das ganze ein klein bisschen anders wir sorgen einfach dafür das die dienste eingestellt werden und die betroffenen unternehmen die möglichkeit genommen wird solche dienste anzubieten das geht schneller und ist etwas produktiver.

und wieso wer nun was tut ob mitbewerber oder nicht oder was weiß ich das ist doch mal völlig dahingestellt.

oder vielleicht bist du ja auch direkt von mcm wer weiß das schon .... (kleiner scherz)

solltest du fragen haben kannst du mich gerne per pn ansprechen dann kannst du dich gleich outen und dann kann ich dir vielleicht weiterhelfen


gruß

telefoninsider


----------



## telefoninsider (7 Oktober 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Girgel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke mal der verdacht von colt ist absolut unbegründet 1. habe ich mit keiner auskunftsrufnummer etwas zu tun und 2. hat colt keine ahnung von der materie auskunftsrufnummer das thema 11875 war ein ganz speziller sachverhalt


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> 1. habe ich mit keiner auskunftsrufnummer etwas zu tun


 :vlol:


----------



## Adele (7 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ telefoninsider   
Du schreibst, der Schuldige sitzt irgendwo im außereuropäischen Ausland.....  Unser "Ansprechpartner" sitzt nicht irgendwo, sondern in Fulda-Petersberg, und dabei sollten wir es auch belassen. Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass Du einfach versuchst, hier Dein eigenes Ding durchzuziehen. Dass Deiner Meinung seitens der entsprechenden Behörden lediglich Verfahren eingestellt würden bevor sonst "irgendwann" etwas passiert, kommt mir etwas vor wie Panikmache in der Art von: Wenn sie das Produkt nicht jetzt kaufen, ist es morgen nicht mehr zu haben. Dass Behörden aus dem Justizbereich durchaus etwas tun, kannst Du aus Reaktion der von mir angeführten Kreispolizeibehörde ersehen. Wenn diese Behörde selbst ein Strafermittlungsverfahren gegen MCM einleitet, halte ich das durchaus für effektiv.


----------



## telefoninsider (7 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> @ telefoninsider
> Du schreibst, der Schuldige sitzt irgendwo im außereuropäischen Ausland.....  Unser "Ansprechpartner" sitzt nicht irgendwo, sondern in Fulda-Petersberg, und dabei sollten wir es auch belassen. Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass Du einfach versuchst, hier Dein eigenes Ding durchzuziehen. Dass Deiner Meinung seitens der entsprechenden Behörden lediglich Verfahren eingestellt würden bevor sonst "irgendwann" etwas passiert, kommt mir etwas vor wie Panikmache in der Art von: Wenn sie das Produkt nicht jetzt kaufen, ist es morgen nicht mehr zu haben. Dass Behörden aus dem Justizbereich durchaus etwas tun, kannst Du aus Reaktion der von mir angeführten Kreispolizeibehörde ersehen. Wenn diese Behörde selbst ein Strafermittlungsverfahren gegen MCM einleitet, halte ich das durchaus für effektiv.



ich möchte hier keine panik verbreiten ich habe nur meine ganz persönliche meinung gesagt ich will hier auch niemanden aufhetzen oder irgendwem irgendwas verkaufen. ich versuche mich hier nur an der diskussion zubeteiligen und kann zu dem ein oder anderem thema auch das ein oder andere sagen mein ding werde ich ehhh durchziehn egal ob mit oder ihne diesem forum.
ich habe auch nicht gesagt das irgendwelche beteiligtem im ausland sitzen aber wenn es mal eng wird dann wird sich mit sicherheit noch ne kunde finden der dann die nummern gemietet hat und der im ausland sitzt aber das ist wieder meine persönliche meinung. zum thema einstellen die polizei oder kreispolizei behörde stellt nix ein die ermitteln nur im auftrag der staatsanwaltschaft und das solche verfahren nicht die lieblingsverfahren  der sta sind ist ja auch klar. 

nochmal für alle jeder kannhier tun was er möchte ich will hier niemanden abhalten ich zeige nur wege auf die villeicht etwas effektiver sind als die bisherigen und da ist ja wohl nix schlimmes dran oder

bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe


----------



## 118xx (7 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> 2. hat colt keine ahnung von der materie auskunftsrufnummer das thema 11875 war ein ganz speziller sachverhalt



Ist zwar OT aber:
Was soll den der Unterschied zu den üblichen 118xx Schmuddeldiensten sein?
M.E. liegt auch da in der Regel ein Verstoss gegen die Zuteilungsvorschriften vor. Eine Weitervermittlung ist nur zulässig zu Rufnummern. Wenn ich bei der Telekomauskunft anrufe werden die mir sicherlich nicht sagen können welche Nummer die "rüstige Gerda" oder "tolle Tina" hat das kann nur der 118xx-Dienst bei dem dieses Keyword vergeben ist.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> ich zeige nur wege auf die villeicht etwas effektiver sind als die bisherigen und da ist ja wohl nix schlimmes dran oder
> bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe


Dein Weg ist doch für den Normalbetroffenen gar nicht gangbar.

Wieso wirst Du nicht müde, hier zu verkünden, dass Dein Weg das Gelbe vom Ei ist??

Mach doch einfach und berichte von Deinen Erfolgen.


----------



## telefoninsider (7 Oktober 2005)

118xx schrieb:
			
		

> telefoninsider schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das was du beschreibst ist kein verstoß gegen die zuteilungsregel das problem bei 11875 war das garnichtweitervermittelt wurde sondern gleich der endgültige dienst erbracht wurde. und das ist nicht zulässig


----------



## Girgel (7 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> telefoninsider schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Posting war von mir. habe vergessen,mich anzumelden, SORRY.


----------



## telefoninsider (7 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> telefoninsider schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mach ich sowieso ich muß mich hier nur den ganzen tag rechtfertigen weil es einige leute einfach nicht verstehn wollen


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> ich muß mich hier nur den ganzen tag rechtfertigen weil es einige leute einfach nicht verstehn wollen


oha , der "Herr" wird dünnhäutig, ihm gehört anscheinend das Forum, im Impressum
 und in der Moderatorenliste hab ich ihn allerdings nicht finden können...

.


----------



## 118xx (7 Oktober 2005)

telefoninsider schrieb:
			
		

> das was du beschreibst ist kein verstoß gegen die zuteilungsregel das problem bei 11875 war das garnichtweitervermittelt wurde sondern gleich der endgültige dienst erbracht wurde. und das ist nicht zulässig



Bundesnetzagentur schreibt:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/616da90c5299d41d94c53a6eeb1fd4ef,0/1af.html


> # Eine Weitervermittlung ist nur zulässig, wenn das Ziel auch direkt über eine eigenständige Rufnummer aus dem öffentlichen Telefonnetz angewählt werden kann. Die Weiterleitung zu Zielen, für die dem Anrufer keine eigenständige Rufnummer benannt werden kann, ist unzulässig.
> # Eine Weitervermittlung ist nur zulässig, wenn zu dem Ziel grundsätzlich auch von anderen Auskunftsdiensten weitervermittelt werden kann.


Nochmal, die Telekom-Auskunft  kann mir die Rufnummer von "rüstige Dame will es immer noch treiben, frag nach Gerda" des Anbieters 118xy auch mitteilen? Oder ich kann bei 118xy  fragen welche eigenständige Telefonnummer "Gerda" hat?
Leider habe ich die 118xx-Nummern bei all meinen Anschlüssen gesperrt sonst hätte ich das gleich mal ausprobiert.


----------



## telefoninsider (7 Oktober 2005)

das ist jetzt ot

aber ich erkläre es dir trozdem jedes ziel auf einer 118xx nummer die vernünftig betrieben wird ist auch über eine eigenständige 0190 bzw. 0900 nummer zu erreichen und auch auf diese rufnummer könnte grundsätzlich die telekom auskunft verbinden es heißt ja auch grundsätzlich und grundsätzlich kann jede auskunft zu einer 0190 oder 0900 weiterverbinden sofern die das wollen aber das ist ja egal


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend.
Ich muss schon sagen das hier enorme "Themenentgleisungen" zu lesen sind.
Verstehe ich nicht wirklich.
Wahrscheinlich habe ich meinen Verstand an der falschen Stelle aktiviert oder deaktiviert?
Ich habe mit so vielen Leuten nun schon btw. Mc Mutlimedia gesprochen (telefoniert) und es kommt bei keinem tatsächlich etwas fundiertes heraus.
Bei keinem von Euch lese ich auch wirklich mal Ansätze davon, dass rechtliche Schritte unternommen wurden die dann auch etwas gebracht haben.
Ich kann auch die tatsächlichen Anzeigen nicht lesen die bei örtlichen Polizeibehörden eingehen, denn davon gibt es einfach kaum welche. (Ich meine Anzeigen).
Grundsätzlich betreibt die Mc Multimedia irgendwelche Dienste die ich nicht weiter erläutern will. (versuchen vergeblich ja andere auch schon*g*)
Fakt ist, so bedauerlich es zu sein scheint, niemand hat hier bisher einen sichtbaren Erfolg erzielt.
Oder habe ich etwas überlesen? 
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt ob ich jemals hier einen Erfolg lesen kann, gerade von den Rohrspatzen würde es mich interessieren.
Diese schreien ja bekanntlich am lautesten.
Nun, wie dem auch sei ... ich schau mal weiter


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

> gerade von den Rohrspatzen würde es mich interessieren.
> Diese schreien ja bekanntlich am lautesten.



q.e.d.


----------



## Gabi (7 Oktober 2005)

*5 Mahnungen*

Hallo miteinander! 
Aaaalso, ich bin neu hier   und wende mich mit einem Problem an euch: Mein Vater ist Demenzkrank, Alkoholiker und depressiv. Im letzten Jahr hat er gelegentlich Sexhotlines angerufen, die über die Telekom abgerechnet wurden. Daraufhin habe ich alle Sondernummern sperren lassen. Jetzt liegen heute insgesamt 5 Mahnungen auf dem Tisch, jeweils über 90,00 Euro von MCMultimedia in Petersberg. 
"Sehr geehrte(r) Telefonanschlußinhaber(in) von ihrem Telefonanschluß wurde eine Telefonsex-Serviceleistung in Anspruch genommen. Bisher wurde die Zahlung nicht getätigt. Da uns nun Ihretwegen Mehrkosten entstanden sind, Porto, Bürokosten ect. welche wir Ihnen in Rechnung stellen müssen, sodass Sie die vollständige Summe von 90,00 Euro zu zahlen haben" Es folgen Tel.-Nr. meines Vaters, Datum, Uhrzeit, Bankverbindung von MC Multimedia. Darunter: 
"Zahlbar bis spätestens 8 Tage nach Rechnungserhalt! 
Hinweis: In jedem Fall des weiteren Zahlungsverzuges werden wir die erforderlichen Maßnahmen konsequent durchführen lassen!" 
Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Mein Vater weiss natürlich von nix (egal ob er irgendwo angerufen hat oder nicht) 
...und noch `was: am 23.09.05 bekam er eine Aussergerichtliche Mahnung von Tussla Services Ltd., Gibraltar in Höhe von 215,10 Euro, in der es um eine Kontaktliste geht. "Der Bestätigungsrückruf nach Ihrer Bestellung wurde mit allen gesprächsrelevanten Daten digital aufgezeichnet und archiviert. Sie wurden vorher darauf hingewiesen. Zur Vermeidung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens geben wir Ihnen letzmalig die Gelegenheit..." 
Ich wäre euch für jeden Tip dankbar, da ich so langsam echt vor einem Nervenzusammenbruch stehe 
Viele Grüße 
Gabi


----------



## sascha (7 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

bei Gesamtkosten von 450 Euro lohnt sich durchaus der Gang zum Anwalt. Schließlich dürfte es da imho auch um die Frage der Geschäftsfähigkeit Deines Vaters gehen. Aber, wie oben gesagt, das sollte ein Jurist entscheiden. Individuelle Rechtsberatung dürfen wir hier im Forum nicht geben. Einen Überblick über die MCM-Angelegenheit kannst Du Dir beim Durchlesen dieses Threads machen. Das hilft dir sicher schon mal bei der Ersteinschätzung.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Timster (7 Oktober 2005)

Marko Rogge schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich habe mit so vielen Leuten nun schon btw. Mc Mutlimedia gesprochen (telefoniert) und es kommt bei keinem tatsächlich etwas fundiertes heraus. ...


Was verstehst Du denn unter "fundiert"?





			
				Marko Rogge schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bei keinem von Euch lese ich auch wirklich mal Ansätze davon, dass rechtliche Schritte unternommen wurden die dann auch etwas gebracht haben. ...


Da steht noch etwas aus. Aber wie die Vergangenheit zeigt, braucht gut Ding manchmal Weile.





			
				Marko Rogge schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich kann auch die tatsächlichen Anzeigen nicht lesen die bei örtlichen Polizeibehörden eingehen, denn davon gibt es einfach kaum welche. (Ich meine Anzeigen). ...


  Wie solltest Du auch? Oder hast Du Zugriff auf die bundesweite Anzeigenverwaltung der Polizei?





			
				Marko Rogge schrieb:
			
		

> ... Grundsätzlich betreibt die Mc Multimedia irgendwelche Dienste die ich nicht weiter erläutern will. ...


Das war nun nicht sonderlich erhellend. Was für Dienste angeblich geboten werden, ist doch hier hinreichend erwähnt worden: Telefonsex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





			
				Marko Rogge schrieb:
			
		

> ... Fakt ist, so bedauerlich es zu sein scheint, niemand hat hier bisher einen sichtbaren Erfolg erzielt. ...


Wenn Du Erfolg rein am Resultat der Anstrengungen der Strafverfolgungsbehörden misst, dann hast Du bisher recht. Für mich ist Erfolg schon dann gegeben, wenn möglichst viele darin bestärkt, oder gar erst darauf gebracht werden, diese seltsamen Rechnungen nicht zu bezahlen. Dies erreicht man unter anderem durch das Schaffen von Öffentlichkeit, also z.B. durch ein Forum.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 5 Mahnungen*



			
				Gabi schrieb:
			
		

> ...und noch `was: am 23.09.05 bekam er eine Aussergerichtliche Mahnung von Tussla Services Ltd., Gibraltar in Höhe von 215,10 Euro,


hab ich doch schon mal gehört...
aja!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10666

[falls es interessiert, gibt es ein paar Firmendetails zur dort erwähnten Firma in Deutschland, aber nur langweilige Handelsregistereinträge. Die Firma selbst ist mir unbekannt]


----------



## Adele (7 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Hallo Marco    

Bist Du jetzt nur frustriert oder einfach nur unfair? Keiner von uns wird die Welt Knall auf Fall mit einer Superidee verändern können. Manches braucht seine Zeit und sogar, wenn wir Infos tonnenweise über unsere Mitmenschen schütten bedeutet das keine automatische Problemlösung und Vertreibung aller Betrüger sondern einzig die Chance, dass Menschen dies konstruktiv für sich nutzen. Aber genau diese Chance zur Informationsaufnahme, weil überhaupt eine Information da ist, ist wichtig, wenn auch als erster Schritt. "Auch ein Weg von 1000 Meilen beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt (Laotste)"  Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du unter Rohrspatzen verstehst, aber beweise doch mal, dass Du es besser kannst als die von Dir Erwähnten! Wie war das mit Deiner Idee mit der Videoaufnahme....?


----------



## Adele (8 Oktober 2005)

*McMultimedia*

:evil:  @ telefoninsider 

Was willst du  eigentlich hier erreichen?


----------



## Gabi (8 Oktober 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gabi,
> 
> bei Gesamtkosten von 450 Euro lohnt sich durchaus der Gang zum Anwalt. Schließlich dürfte es da imho auch um die Frage der Geschäftsfähigkeit Deines Vaters gehen. Aber, wie oben gesagt, das sollte ein Jurist entscheiden. Individuelle Rechtsberatung dürfen wir hier im Forum nicht geben. Einen Überblick über die MCM-Angelegenheit kannst Du Dir beim Durchlesen dieses Threads machen. Das hilft dir sicher schon mal bei der Ersteinschätzung.
> 
> ...


Hallo Sascha,
es wäre gar nicht so schwierig, wenn ich mich in irgend einer Form auf die Aussagen meines Vaters verlassen könnte... Da er gleich von 2 derartigen Firmen angeschrieben wurde frage ich mich auch, ob nicht  seine Telefonnummer und Anschrift irgendwo gespeichert wurde und zwar in der Zeit, als er tatsächlich solche Telefonate geführt hat. 
Der Weg zu einem Anwalt wird mir wohl nicht erspart bleiben - bezahlen werde ich auf gar keinen Fall.
Vielen Dank!
Gabi


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

*3 Mahnung von Allinkasso oder so*

Hallo ich wollte mal hier meine Aktuelle situation schildern. Ich bin bei der 3 Mahnung von allinkasso soll ein Betrag von 251 € zahlen. Wenn ich inerhalb von 14 Tagen  Nicht zahle dann droht der Gerichtliche Mahnbescheid  und da kommen dann zusatz kosten auf mich zu : 

Ist jemand noch etwas weiter oder hat denn Mahnbescheid schon bekommen?????????????????

Ich freue mich schon drauf       Mal sehn  was nach dem Mahnbescheid kommt


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

*2. brief von allinkasso*

hallo habe den 2. brief von allinkasso bekommen, muss auch irgendwie nur 119,02 EUR bezahlen, jedoch hat MC Multimedia selber ganze 190 verlangt. Diesmal geben sie auch die Möglichkeit in Raten zu zahlen.

Am Ende steht: "Bleibt auch diese Zahlungsaufforderung unberücksichtigt, sehen wir uns gezwungen, das gerichtliche Mahn- und Vollstreckungsverfahren einzuleiten.

was hab ich zu befürchten ?


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 2. brief von allinkasso*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> was hab ich zu befürchten ?


Womöglich nix!


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende steht: "Bleibt auch diese Zahlungsaufforderung unberücksichtigt, sehen wir uns gezwungen, das gerichtliche Mahn- und Vollstreckungsverfahren einzuleiten.


Sollen DIE doch machen, denn das kostet DEREN Geld. Zuerst kommt mal der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid. Dem kann man durch Häkchensetzen auf der Rückseite einfach widersprechen. Die Gegenseite muss dann ein Gericht anrufen. Vollstreckung geht (glaube ich zumindest) nur dann, wenn man auf den Mahnbescheid nicht entsprechend reagiert. Bislang hat jedoch anscheinend noch niemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 2. brief von allinkasso*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Vollstreckung geht (glaube ich zumindest) nur dann, wenn man auf den Mahnbescheid
> nicht entsprechend reagiert. Bislang hat jedoch anscheinend noch niemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen.


Richtig, ohne  Widerspruch ist sofort vollstreckbar (Ohne Rücksicht auf die  tatsächliche Rechtslage)
Mit Widerspruch geht es vor den "Kadi" und  den fürchten die wie der Teufel das Weihwasser...

Leser


----------



## Adele (9 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Kleine Zwischenbemerkung: Da einer der Mods  mir heute mitteilte, dass er reichlich Pöbel-Müll nach  meinem posting entfernt hatte, hätte ich noch einen freundlichen Gruß an alle Pöbler, die in diesem Forum herum geistern anzubieten. Hierzu passt vielleicht der Spruch, den ich kürzlich auf einem Auto-Aufkleber sah: "If you think, you' re perfect, try to walk on water" Ansonsten noch ein kleiner Tipp: Denken hilft......!
In diesem Sinne     Adele


----------



## Girgel (10 Oktober 2005)

Marko Rogge schrieb:
			
		

> ch bin schon sehr gespannt ob ich jemals hier einen Erfolg lesen kann, gerade von den Rohrspatzen würde es mich interessieren.
> Diese schreien ja bekanntlich am lautesten.



Wer im Glashaus sitzt................

Ich kann mich ganz gut an einen Herrn Marko Rogge erinnern, der hat hier eine ganze Zeit lang ziemlich dicke Backen gemacht.

 Anschließend hat der Besagte nicht nur entnervt alles hingeschmissen, weil er selbst auch nichts zustande gebracht hat, sondern zum allgemeinen Unverständnis auch noch eine 180-Grad-Wende hingelegt und der MCM einen Freifahrtschein ausgestellt.

Genau dieser Herr kritisiert nun diejenigen, die am Ball bleiben und im Rahmen der sich bietenden Möglichkeiten etwas unternehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

*MCMM*

Hallo Leute!
Habe letzte Woche wieder einen Brief, - vermutlich wieder ne Rechnung, bzw. Mahnung -, von MCM erhalten.
Habe ihn ungeöffnet, mit dem Vermerk “ _Annahme verweigert_ “an die Leute zurückgeschickt.
Da ich mit der Annahmeverweigerung denen angedeutet habe, daß ich deren Forderung nicht nachklommen werde, bin ich auf die Reaktion von denen gespannt.
Gruß aus dem hohen Norden Zwafrie.


----------



## Adele (10 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn wir Schreiben, Annahmeverweigerungen oder Widersprüche gegen die Forderungen von MCM nicht an das Postfach schickten, sondern direkt an die auf S. 1 dieses Forums notierte
Privatanschrift? Wenn jeder Agentur ihren Werbemüll an die Privathaushalte schicken darf, so müssten wir doch auch entscheiden können, welche Anschrift wir wählen. Und die Privatadresse wäre immerhin eine ladefähige Adresse. Nur der Postbote und deren Nachbarn könnten sich ein wenig wundern......
Ach ja, von wegen Müll: Einen Riesendank an die Moderatoren, die uns Forumnutzern oft schneller den Pöbel-Müll aus dem posting räumen, als wir ihn lesen und uns darüber ärgern können....   :roll:


----------



## Adele (10 Oktober 2005)

*MCmultimedia*

Mal was halbwegs Witziges:  In einem meiner letzten postings hatte ich die Hoffnung ausgesprochen, dass bei meiner Mutter auf Grund der vier Rechnungen und vier ersten Mahnungen - über den angegebenen Zeitraum von acht Minuten in Zwei-MInuten - Takt vier weitere Mahnungen mitsamt vier Mal Mahngebühren von 100 Euro nebst "Personalstammbogen" und darin enthaltenen Verweis auf einen leeren Einschreibbrief auftauchen müssten. Das hätte sehr direkt die Unglaubwürdigkeit von MCM belegt. Voraussichtlich habe ich aber im Vorfeld im Forum zu viel gequasselt, den interessanterweise tauchte nur eine der besagten hohen Mahnungen über 190 Euro auf. Ich nehme daraufhin doch stark an, dass MCM-Freunde oder die Betreiber selbst, aufnmerksam dieses Forum verfolgen, und als Konsequenz des Lesens versuchen, irgendwie finanziell noch heraus zu schlagen, was machbar ist. Möglicherweise ist denen durchaus klar geworden, dass jene. die für die alte Betroffene schreibt, auch jene ist, die im Forum für Öffentlichket wirbt. Und das, denke ich, ist gut so........


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

Zwei Verbraucherzentralen warnen:

http://www.talmagazin.de/artikelgesamtarchiv/1512.html

http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ112902440921913/link197361A.html

Leser


----------



## Gabi (12 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich war heute tatsächlich beim Rechtsanwalt. Beide Firmen - sowohl Tussla als auch MCM - werden jetzt angeschrieben und ein Nachweis über die angeblich erbrachten Leistungen angefordert. Die mit je 90,00 Euro in Rechnung gestellten Telefonate haben jeweils (lt. Rufnummernaufstellung der Telekom) zwischen 20 Sekunden und 1,5 Minuten gedauert... 
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden
Gabi


----------



## Adele (12 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Für unsere MCM-Freunde, die dieses Forum voraussichtlich interessiert verfolgen:

Durch einen etwas größeren Pressetermin kam ich an die Adressen von 12 Internet- und Print-Medien, die bundesweit interne und externe Soldatenbetreuung betreiben. Da es sich dabei um sehr viele Menschen nebst ihren Familien handelt und die Bundeswehr per Gesetz eine Fürsorgepflicht ihren Soldatinnen und Soldaten gegenüber hat, habe ich meinen Info-Text an alle diese Medien verschickt. Von einem Bundeswehr- Seelsorge-Magazin gibt es bereits eine Zusage. Soweit zu meinen aktuellen Bemühungen im Hintergrund. Wie bereits bemerkt: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.    :devil2:


----------



## Timster (12 Oktober 2005)

Gabi schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ein Nachweis über die angeblich erbrachten Leistungen angefordert. ...


@ Gabi: Ich würde an Deiner Stelle zudem einen Schritt vorher ansetzen, und den Nachweis über einen entsprechenden Vertragsabschluss einfordern.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Oktober 2005)

*Re: 2. brief von allinkasso*



			
				Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beides ist nicht ganz richtig:

*1. Runde: Mahnbescheid*

Wer ihn zugestellt bekommt und nicht binnen zwei Wochen ab Zustellung (Datum auf dem gelben Umschlag) den Widerspruch abgibt (Eingang beim Mahngericht gilt für Fristwahrung), lässt ihn bestandkräftig werden. Aber:

*2. Runde: Vollstreckungsbescheid*

Dieses zweite Ding muss der Antragsteller dann erst auch noch beantragen - auf seinen Antrag hin wird der Vollstreckungsbescheid erlassen und zugestellt (2. gelber Umschlag).

Und auch hier stehen zwei Wochen Einspruchsfrist ab Zustellung im Raum - und erst, wenn die *ebenfalls abgelaufen* sind, ohne dass der Schuldner sich gerührt hat, *wird der Vollstreckungsbescheid zum vollstreckbaren Titel.*

Nur aus dem Mahnbescheid (1. Runde) ist nichts mit Vollstreckung. Oder anders herum: Es dauert schon gut einen ganzen Monat, bevor der Titel bestehen kann - so lange ist keiner in Urlaub (weshalb das schnelle Verfahren ja auch 2 Runden bekommen hat).


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen einen Einspruch- bzw. Beschwerdebrief an MCM geschrieben (Abzockversuch mit der Tel.nr. auf der Rückseite einer Titanic-Ausgabe). Ich hab versucht bei deren Hotline anzurufen, aber es wundert mich nicht, dass da keiner drangeht. Ich wollte wissen wer mein Ansprechpartner bei dieser Fa. ist, nix. Jetzt haben diese Personen mir eine neue Mahnung über 196,-. Euros geschickt....  :roll: 

Was kann ich denn machen, um diese Fa. so schnell wie möglich aus meinem Leben zu entfernen? Ich habe weder Lust noch Zeit mich mit solchen Personen zu beschäftigen.

T. Henrich


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2005)

@ T. Heinrich, Du hast der Forderung widersprochen (und denen auch gleich unlautere Machenschaften unterstellt). Damit ist der Fall für Dich erstmal erledigt, bis womöglich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid zu Dir kommt. Das nennt man auch "aussitzen".
Dem derzeitigen Preis ist zu entnehmen, dass Du nun noch ein Schreiben im Auftrag der MCM bekommst.
 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=118331#118331


			
				Andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Rechnung (30,- €)
> 2. Mahnung-1 (60,- €)
> 3. Mahnung-2 "mit Personalstammblatt" (ca. 150,- €)
> 4. Mahnung-3 (ca. 160,- €)
> 5. Inkassodienst-1 (ca. 230,-€)


Der Grundpreis hat sich zwischenzeitlich verdoppelt, deshalb kann man bei den Positionen derzeit 30,00 € dazu addieren.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*MCM*

Wir haben dieser Firma bereits einen Brief zurückgeschrieben, haben bei besagter Telefonnummer angerufen, ist nicht vergeben. Heute bekamen wir von der Inkasso firma einen Brief. Der Zuständige dieser Firma wurde sehr forsch und laut mir gegenüber, als ich ihn auf diese Firma ansprach, er wußte sofort wer diese Firma ist. Man konnt nicht mit ihm reden: Komisch irgendwie. Tja und jetzt werden wir zur Polizei gehen, und zum Rechtsanwalt. Haben keine lust und Zeit für solche leute. Hoffe das das was bewirkt.


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2005)

Dass der Münchener Mitarbeiter der Inkassofirma ungehalten war, dafür würde ich u. U. gar Verständnis aufbringen. Dort hat man sich täglich mit Anrufen herum zu ärgern - ist ja auch deren Geschäft! :lol:  Blos das Lustige an der Sache scheint zu sein, dass das nur ein einmaliger Versuch ist, über das Inakssounternehmen an die Beute zu gelangen. Zahlt eine/r auf das Schreiben nicht, wird die Forderung offensichtlich an die Auftraggeberin (die MCM) wieder zurück gegeben. Ab hier war dann bislang nichts mehr in der Angelegenheit zu vernehmen.


----------



## Teleton (13 Oktober 2005)

Schau mal in die AGB der Inkassofirma. Nach Ziffer 8 wird bei Einwendungen des Schuldners dem Gläubiger 30 Tage Gelegenheit gegeben diese auszuräumen ansonsten wird die Akte abgelegt (oder auf Wunsch des Gläubigers zurückgegeben ggf an dessen Anwalt).


----------



## Girgel (13 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Blos das Lustige an der Sache scheint zu sein, dass das nur ein einmaliger Versuch ist, über das Inakssounternehmen an die Beute zu gelangen. Zahlt eine/r auf das Schreiben nicht, wird die Forderung offensichtlich an die Auftraggeberin (die MCM) wieder zurück gegeben. Ab hier war dann bislang nichts mehr in der Angelegenheit zu vernehmen.



Bei den meisten ist das so, auch bei mir. (hoffentlich)

Hier im Forum kann man aber nachlesen, dass die ALLINKASSO bei einigen wenigen keine Ruhe gibt. Auf der vorhergehenden Seite kann man nachlesen, dass jemand sogar schon die dritte Mahnung hat.

Gibt es dafür eine Erklärung? Oder kommt das schlicht und einfach von der nachlässigen Arbeitsweise von MCM und Allinkasso??


----------



## Spirale99 (13 Oktober 2005)

Allinkasso gibt bei niemandem wirklich Ruhe. Deren Problem ist nur, dass Sie in ihrem 3. Schreiben angeben (Kurzfassung) "Das ist der letzte Brief, danach kommt der Mahnbescheid+Lohnpfändung+Gerichtsvollzieher bla,bla".
Nach dem 3. Brief kommt also nix mehr von denen. Ein vierter Brief hätte nach dem bisherigen Versenderytmus schon längst bei mir sein müssen. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den Mahnbescheid - und Allinkasso wäre schön blöd würden Sie ihn wirklich schicken.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe gestern auch eine nette rechnung (60 euro) von MCM erhalten. Bei google bin ich dann auch gleich auf dieses äußerst interessante und hilfreich forum gestoßen. 
Hätte ich es mal bloß früher entdeckt  :roll: 
Mein erster gang heute war zur polizei, anzeige wegen betrug erstatten. Desweiteren hab ich eine mitteilung an die bundesnetzagentur gemacht und wiederspruch schreiben an MCM geschickt. Bin gespannt wies weiter geht...
gibt es hier jemanden der schon weiter als inkasso, anzeige und anwalt ist?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Habe auch von MCM rechnung über 30,- € erhalten, dann Mahnung über 90,-€.
was mich interessiert - hat jemand von Euch in dieser Sache schon einen Mahnbescheid erhalten?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

enrico11 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand von Euch in dieser Sache schon einen Mahnbescheid erhalten?


Falls du den *gerichtlichen* Mahnbescheid meinst : nein


----------



## Insider (19 Oktober 2005)

*MCM*

Ist jemandem schon mal der Briefkopf auf den Rechnungen aufgefallen? Neben der Postfachadresse in Petersberg gibt man folgende Daten an:


> *MCMultimedia*
> Ernst-Abbe -Str. 9, 34260 Kaufungen



 :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2005)

@ Spirale99 wie lang ist das her das sie dir drohen mit dem Mahnbescheid und so habe ihn vor gut 2 WOchen bekommen. Und da steht beim nicht einhalten blabla  Gibbet denn Mahnbescheid un so.

Gruss Diebels


----------



## Spirale99 (20 Oktober 2005)

Letzter (dritter) Brief von Allinkasso war ende August mit Androhung Mahnbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung, Lohnpfändung & bla, bla ..., wenn nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen gezahlt wird.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2005)

Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> ... - und Allinkasso wäre schön blöd würden Sie ihn wirklich schicken.


Wieso? Für diese Dienstleistung kassieren die in jedem Fall bei ihrem Auftraggeber - ob der das (gewonnen) erstattet erhält oder aber (verloren) zusätzlich den Gegner zahlen muss ...


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2005)

diebels-alt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Spirale99 wie lang ist das her das sie dir drohen mit dem Mahnbescheid und so habe ihn vor gut 2 WOchen bekommen. Und da steht beim nicht einhalten blabla  Gibbet denn Mahnbescheid un so.


Du möchtest (ohne die alte Plörre aus dem düsselDORF -  :holy wohl schreiben:
_@ Spirale99, wie lang ist das her, dass sie dir drohen mit dem Mahnbescheid und so? Ich habe ihn vor gut 2 Wochen bekommen, den Mahnbescheid. _
Ist das so? War es ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid (bei dir vermutlich AG Hagen) mit gelbem Zustellumschlag?

Oder darf ich aus deinem letzten Satz (wohl gemeint: _Und da steht: Beim Nichteinhalten blabla gibt es den Mahnbescheid, und so. _) schließen, dass du mit "Mahnbescheid" ein Schreiben von MCM/Allinkasso meinst?


----------



## BenTigger (21 Oktober 2005)

Ich denke mal, er hat den "gleichen Brief" bekommen, in dem wie bei spirale, der Mahnbescheid angekündigt wrd.  Jedenfalls lässt sich das zwischen den Bildstörungen meiner Kristallkugel so herauserahnen  :holy:


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: MCM*



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jemandem schon mal der Briefkopf auf den Rechnungen aufgefallen? Neben der Postfachadresse in Petersberg gibt man folgende Daten an:
> 
> 
> > *MCMultimedia*
> ...



Beim Ordnungsamt in Kaufungen nicht eingetragen, Briefkastenanschrift - Fulda bleibt en vogue.


----------



## Spirale99 (21 Oktober 2005)

> Wieso? Für diese Dienstleistung kassieren die in jedem Fall bei ihrem Auftraggeber - ob der das (gewonnen) erstattet erhält oder aber (verloren) zusätzlich den Gegner zahlen muss ...




Nach meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen läuft das ganze doch in der Regel so ab, das der Auftraggeber (hier MC Multimedia) die ganze Streitsache an ein Inkassobüro (hier Allinkasso) für einen erheblich geringeren Betrag "verkauft". Das Inkassobüro versucht dann den Leuten Angst zu machen und Streicht bei Erfolg noch diverse Mahngebühren zusätzlich ein.

Schön blöd wären Sie, weil ich davon ausgehe, das Allinkasso und MC Multimedia "unter einer Decke" stecken und die liebe Angelika denen schon mit Sicherheit verklickert hat keinen Mahnbescheid zu beantragen. Die wissen doch ganz genau das Sie auf Ihren Kosten sitzen bleiben werden und sobald irgendjemand erfolgreich Einspruch erhoben bzw. den Prozess gewonnen und die ganze Sache publik gemacht hat (z.B. hier im Forum, sonstwo im Web oder gar in den Medien veröffentlicht)  werden MC Multimedia & Allinkasso keine Chance mehr bei allen anderen Leuten haben. Also warum die goldene Kuh töten, wenn man Sie noch etwas melken kann ............


 Abgesehen davon: selbst wenn Sie nicht unter einer Decke stecken, kann man mittlerweile doch davon ausgehen, dass etliche Leute & Anwälte schon böse Briefe mit rechtlichen und technischen Details (z.B. erwähnte Rufnummerngassen etc.) an Allinkasso gesandt haben und die sich spätestens jetzt bewusst sind rechtlich keinen bzw. einen sehr unwahrscheinlichen Anspruch auf die Kohle zu haben.


@BenTigger
Leih mir doch mal bitte deine Kristallkugel für die Lottozahlen morgen  :lol:


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2005)

Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen...
> 
> ...das der Auftraggeber ... die ganze Streitsache an ein Inkassobüro ... für einen erheblich geringeren Betrag "verkauft".


Das ist ist nicht die Regel sondern nur eine Variante, die hier womöglich nicht zutrifft. Siehe als Beispiel die Nachbarthreads um Afendis - die beauftragen z. B. das Inkassounternehmen und zahlen eine geringe Gebühr pro Fall oder gewähren eine Erfolgsprämie.



			
				Spirale99 schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann man mittlerweile doch davon ausgehen...


Kann man eben nicht! Jeder Fall muss separat betrachtet werden. Es ist in Mode gekommen, Missbrauch mit ordentlichen Geschäften zu vermengen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

@Adele

erst mal Respekt und Hut ab vor dem was Du geleistet hast! Da hat sich wohl eine mit der falschen angelegt 

Ich bin hier auf das Forum gestoßen, da mein Vermieter auch so eine Rechnung bekommen hat. Das er selbst nicht angerufen hat glaube ich ihm. Wenn ich allerdings bedenke was ich so von seiner Festplatte putzen mußte (der Computer wird auch von anderen benutzt), kommt mir schon der Gedanke, daß ein Anruf stattgefunden hat.

Der Telefoninsider hat m.E. schon ein bischen Recht, auch wenn er wohl andere Motive hat. Seine Vorgehensweise mag zwar geeignet sein einen Konkurenten los zu werden, wird aber das Problem auch nicht dauerhaft abstellen.

Das werden wohl letztendlich Deine Bemühungen mit den Politikern sein!

BTW: Die Verkommenheit einer Gesellschaft erkennt man daran wie viele Gesetze sie braucht ((c) mir unbekannt).

In der Zwischenzeit  wäre es interessant den Jungs das Geschäftsmodell zu entziehen.

Dazu eine Anekdote aus der "Open Source" (Freie Software): Ein Abmahn-Abzocker hatte versucht sich die Namensrechte an solch einem Projekt zu ergaunern. Die "Comunity" hatte zu Spenden aufgerufen und binnen weniger Tage war ein fünfstelliger Betrag zustande gekommen, der es ermöglichte mit juristischen Mitteln dagegen vorzugehen und der Abzocker hat darauf hin den Schwanz eingezogen.

Ähnliches würde ich hier auch aufziehen, da vieles im Nachhinein nicht mehr beweisbar ist (Gab es den Text schon? Wurde die 1 gedrückt?) könnte das durchaus wie das Hornberger Schießen ausgehen und der Hydra werden zwei neue Köpfe wachsen.

Wenn man einen Fonds bildet in dem jeder Betroffene ein paar Euro einzahlt sollte recht schnell genügend Geld zusammen kommen um die ersten negativen Feststellungsklagen zu starten. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt kehrt sich das Geschäftsmodell ins negative um und entzieht den Betreibern die Grundlage. Mit jedem gewonnenen Prozess läßt sich ein neuer starten, da keine Kosten entstehen (bis der Gegner die Anwaltskosten nicht mehr bezahlen kann).

Sollte sich dann raustellen, daß es zwar nicht illegal war, aber trotzdem keine Geschäftsbeziehung zustande kam, sitzt das Mädel zwar nicht ein, jedoch ist das in dem Thread erwähnte schicke Auto weg.

Selbiges hätte auch den Vorteil, daß es sich Medienwirksam ausschlachten läßt um andere zu warnen und Trittbrettfahrer von vornherein von ihrer Idee abzubringen. Was bei eingestellten Ermittlungen nicht der Fall wäre.

Grüße
Don

PS: Bei einem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid kommt es zu einem Prozess. Ein Inkasso unternehmen hatte einst meinen Bruder angefleht den Einspruch zurück zu nehmen. Deswegen kommt nach der letzten Mahnung keine mehr


----------



## BenTigger (22 Oktober 2005)

Don schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Bei einem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid kommt es zu einem Prozess. Ein Inkasso unternehmen hatte einst meinen Bruder angefleht den Einspruch zurück zu nehmen. Deswegen kommt nach der letzten Mahnung keine mehr



Ein Einspruch bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ist nicht ein automatischer Prozessstart. Den muss der Mahnbescheidersteller schon manuell beantragen.
Wenn du den Einspruch zurücknimmst, braucht er nur keinen Prozess starten sondern kann dann nach Fristablauf sofort Titel gegen dich erwirken. das vereinfacht nur seine Arbeit. Wenn nach der Rücknahme des Widerspruchs nichts gekommen ist, dann nur weil er anderweitig verhindert wurde.


----------



## Girgel (22 Oktober 2005)

Don schrieb:
			
		

> ..........................................
> 
> Wenn man einen Fonds bildet in dem jeder Betroffene ein paar Euro einzahlt sollte recht schnell genügend Geld zusammen kommen um die ersten negativen Feststellungsklagen zu starten. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt kehrt sich das Geschäftsmodell ins negative um und entzieht den Betreibern die Grundlage. Mit jedem gewonnenen Prozess läßt sich ein neuer starten, da keine Kosten entstehen (bis der Gegner die Anwaltskosten nicht mehr bezahlen kann).
> 
> ...




@ Don

1. Wenn dem Einzelnen, wie Du richtig schreibst, im Falle eines gewonnenen Prozesses keine Kosten entstehen, wozu dann Dein "Fonds"??
Wer soll denn der Kontoinhaber sein?? Wofür sollen die Mittel sein?? Werden die nicht benötigten Mittel zurückbezahlt?? 

2. Kurzes Zitat aus dem StGb § 263 (1):

Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen,......................, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wir mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Grüsse


----------



## Girgel (22 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Spirale99 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf der Homepage von Allinkasso ( allinkasso.de ) unter AGB kann man genau nachlesen, wie die Allinkasso entlohnt wird.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

@Girgel

1. Du hast es doch selbst geschrieben: ...im Falle eines gewonnnen...
Notaranderkonnto, Vorfinanzierung und Prozesskostenrisiko sind die Zauberworte.

2. Du vermischst Zivilrecht mit Strafrecht.

Gruß
Don


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

@BenTigger

Er hatte natürlich schriftlich, daß sie ihn nach Rücknahme des Einspruchs in Ruhe lassen.  Allerdings ist das bereits 20Jahre her. Damals hatte man auch automatisch einen Titel nach ablauf der Frist wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

Es wissen ja alle bestens bescheid über das vorgehen der firma MCM deswegen spar ich mir einfach die ganze vorgeschichte. mich würde aber brennend folgendes interessieren, nachdem ich die rechnung von MCM erhalten habe, bin ich am nächsten tag zur polizei und habe anzeige erstattet. die plolizei wartet nun noch auf meinen einzelverbindungs nachweiss. den habe ich gestern erhalten und musste erschrocken feststellen das die nummer 017688876888 tatsächlich auf meiner rechnung aufgeführt ist. Ich habe da aber mit 100% sicherheit nicht angerufen und ausser mir hat niemand zugriff auf mein handy. wie ist das möglich??? hat meine anzeige bei der polizei überhaupt noch bestand da die nummer auf meinem evn aufgeführt ist? 
ich hab wirklich nicht angerufen. bitte helft mir.
danke gruß
lora


----------



## Girgel (22 Oktober 2005)

Don schrieb:
			
		

> @Girgel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermische garnichts, sondern zitiere lediglich das StGB.

Nicht ich, sondern Du philosophierst in einem Satz darüber, ob das Vorgehen von Frau A.H. illegal ist, oder nicht, ob ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, oder nicht und ob sie dafür einsitzt, oder nicht.


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2005)

lora schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da aber mit 100% sicherheit nicht angerufen und ausser mir hat niemand zugriff auf mein handy. wie ist das möglich???


Gab es einen Anruf mit dieser Nummer unter den verpassten Anrufen mit "blindem" Rückruf von Deiner Seite?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Girgel (22 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @BenTigger
> 
> Er hatte natürlich schriftlich, daß sie ihn nach Rücknahme des Einspruchs in Ruhe lassen.



Das Leben geht oft seltsame Wege.


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2005)

lora schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat meine anzeige bei der polizei überhaupt noch bestand da die nummer auf meinem evn aufgeführt ist? ich hab wirklich nicht angerufen.


Das waeren dann ja ganz neue Dimensionen. Natuerlich hat Deine Anzeige Bestand, da die eh nur von einer StA eingestellt werden kann. Leider ist es nun, wenn die Ermittlungen erfolgversprechend sein sollen, unabdingbar, dass Du das Handy als Beweismittel zur Verfuegung stellst. Heut zu Tage gibt es Handyviren, die man sich z. B. per MMS einfaengt. Ohne dem Beweismittel Handy werden weitere Ermittlungen wohl im Sande verlaufen oder - wie man es in Fulda wohl gern haette - gegen Dich abgezielt (was aber mEn Schmarri ist) --->   http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=111838#111838



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> white soul schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

_wegen unbewiesener Tatsachenbehauptungen gelöscht 
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

*Inhalt meines Artikels "unbewiesener Tatsachen gelöscht"*

"Tendenzschutz zu unterstützen" - unbewiesene Tatsachen
Meinungsfreiheit?!
*[...]*
Sie können es ja wieder löschen, ich wollte es nur nocheinmal "gesagt" haben.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Wir können die Behauptungen über die angeblichen ehemaligen Arbeitgeber nicht überprüfen - die im übrigen arbeitsrechtlich bedenklichen Informationen können daher hier nicht stehen bleiben. Gerne melden Sie sich hier an (Registrieren) - dann kann das per PN näher erläutert werden.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Interessanter Hinweis gefunden auf folgender Site ht*p://www.blog.de/main/index.php/msecure/2005/09/26/mc_multimedia_aufforderung_der_anwalte~201671#comments


Peffy [Besucher]
ht*p://www.peffy.ag.vu
09.10.05 @ 17:26 
Also diese MCM Leute sind klasse, wollen gar kein Geld, da ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis bekommen konnte, hab ich wohl oder übel die Überweisung gemacht, aber die kam zurück mit dem Hinweis Konto erloschen, ist ja auc hnicht schlecht, bin begeistert, 60 € doch nicht verschenkt, was ein Glück


----------



## Adele (25 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Etwas Witziges zur Abwechslung. 
In meinem gestrigen Interview mit dem Rechsberater der Rhein-Sieg-Verbraucherzentrale erzählte mir jener, dass es betr. MCM im Kreis bereits Trittbrettfahrer gegeben habe, die versuchten, andere mit kopierten MCM-Rechnungen abzuzocken. Allerdings hätten sich die Möchtegern-Betrüger durch die Angabe ihrer "Geschäftsadresse" derart dämlich angestellt, dass sie schon nach kurzer Zeit aufgeflogen seien. 
 
Und noch einmal der Rat des Rechtsberaters: Wer von mir Geld haben will, muss mir stichhaltig erstens beweisen, dass er eine Leistung erbracht hat und ein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist.

Zweitens bin ich seinem Rat nach, betr. der Formulierung "von ihrem Anschluss ist angerufen worden" nicht verantwortlich für irgendwelche von meinem Apparat aus angebliche Serviceleistungen. Der Telefoninhaber haftet nicht für den Inhalt eines Gespräches, das ein angeblich Irgendwelcher geführt haben soll.

Ansonsten buddel ich noch ein wenig weiter im Untergrund und verstreue Informationen wie jetzt etwa über die Evangelische Arbeitsgemeinschaft für Soldatenbetreuung,siehe Zitat des stellvertretenden Leiters Hauptmann Lingenberg mit zusätzlichem Verweis auf das dazu gehörige Internet-Forum:
 "Bei dem folgenden Artikel möchte ich folgenden Weg beschreiten: Wir haben die Warnung an alle Mitglieder und Ansprechpartner weiter geleitet, die wiederum ein weit verzweigtes Netz von Kontaktadressen besitzen...."  
So kann sich die Menge der überzeugten MCM-Verweigerer hoffentlich Stück für Stück vergrößern. Ansonsten wie gehabt: Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch erstatten, egal welche ablehnende Tipps irgendwelche Polizeibeamten abgeben, Widerspruch einreichen, und nicht vergessen, dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid mit einem netten kleinen Kreuzchen zu widersprechen.
Erfreuliche Nachrichten gibt es schließlich auch noch, wie die kürzliche Verhaftung der Betreiber der Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme.


----------



## JimKnopf (26 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Hallo,
habe mich durch die ersten 12 und 2 letzten Seiten des Threads gelesen und glaube eine neue Vorgehensweise von TSW beisteuern zu können. Jedenfalls habe ich noch nichts darüber gelesen....
Ich habe (leider) eine mit 0668 beginnende Telefonnummer angerufen, um eines dieser erotischen Gespräche zu führen. Man erzählte mir, daß ich 30 Euro zahlen und meine Adresse und Telefonnummer angeben müsse. Dieses tat ich und erhielt eine Rückrufnummer, beginnend mit 0611. Nun war diese Rufnummer aber ständig besetzt bzw. es wurde abgehoben und sofort wieder aufgelegt (sichtbar auf meinem Verbindungsnachweis als Telefonat mit 2 sec Dauer). Somit kam es also nie zu den von mir gewünschten Leistungen.
Natürlich bekam ich 2 (!) Tage später eine Rechnung von TSW über 50 Euro, da eine ihre Mitarbeiterinnen auf meinen nicht erfolgten Rückruf gewartet habe. Logischerweise habe ich (ohne Einschreiben) widersprochen und nicht bezahlt.
Mittlerweile habe ich ebenfalls Post von ALLINKASSO erhalten......

Wenn ich die Seiten in diesem Thread richtig verstanden habe, bin ich auf der sicheren Seite und es besteht keine Zahlungspflicht meinerseits. Oder??


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

...wenn es so war wie Du scheibst, kann man einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung gelassen entgegen sehen (so sie überhaupt kommen sollte). Allerdings könnt nun auch die Gegenseite behaupten, dass Du zwar die (vermeintliche) Kostenpflicht zur Kenntnis genommen und mit den weiteren Anrufen auch akzeptiert hast, jedoch die Anrufe slbst abgebrochen hattest - wer aufgelegt hat geht aus dem EVN nicht hervor.

Alles in allem bleibt die Sache aber äußerst dubios und für meinen Geschmack ziemlich schlüpfrig.


----------



## JimKnopf (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Reducal,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Natürlich hast Du Recht, es ist nicht ersichtlich wer die Telefonate abgebrochen hat. Interessant finde ich, daß sich hinter der Nicht-0190-Nummer die gleiche Firma TSW Kommunikationsservice befindet. Mein schriftlicher Widerspruch blieb ohne Antwort und telefonisch ist niemand zu erreichen. Somit bleibt mir keine Möglichkeit Kontakt zur Klärung der Lage aufzunehmen und jetzt geht es weiter mit Allinkasso aus München....
Natürlich ist das nur meine Version der Geschichte und ich bin sicher, daß TSW eine Andere auf Lager haben wird.
Wenn ich aber versuche die Situation mal zu verallgemeinern, dann könnte ich mir folgende Geldmaschine vorstellen:
Ich inseriere irgendwo eine beliebige Telefonnummer (z.B. "Verkünde Lottozahlen vom nächsten Wochenende") und setze mich neben das Telefon. Sobald jemand anruft, rufe ich ihn anschließend zurück (falls er seine Rufnummer anzeigt oder mir mitteilt) und schicke ihm dann umgehend eine Rechnung zu, da er angeblich von mir Beratung xyz angefordert, sich aber nicht mehr gemeldet habe.


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2005)

JimKnopf schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich aber versuche ... dann...


Eben, das kann jeder machen, wie er will. Blos, wenn einer eine Rechnung bestreitet, dann ist es am Rechungssteller den Nachweis zu erbringen, wofür und wodurch die Rechnung ausgelöst wurde. Dazu kann er sich anfangs diverser Tricks (z. B. Mahnung, Inkasso) bedienen und muss letztlich - wenn er es ernst meint - vor ein Gericht ziehen. Der Spaß kostet natürlich was und die Kosten obliegen zuerst mal dem Forderungssteller. Erst wenn dann ein Gericht festgestellt hat, ob die Forderung zu Recht erhoben wurde (und bei der Entscheidungsfindung hat der Forderungsgegner ein Wörtchen mitzureden), wird am Ende abgerechnet.
Dem Forderungssteller bleibt ein nicht überschaubares Ausfall- und Kostenrisiko. Schon allein deshalb ist es in der Branche, in der sich auch MCM/TSW tummelt, eher unüblich, auch noch den letzten Schritt zu gehen, um tatsächlich an die Kohle des Kunden zu gelangen. Hinzu dürfte dann auch noch die nicht unbedeutende Feststellung kommen, dass das Geschäftsmodell eine genauen Prüfung eines Gerichtes unterliegt und der Schuss dort auch nach hinten losgehen könnte.


----------



## Adele (27 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Jim Knopf 
Um meiner Neugierde willen: Wann hast Du eigentlich MCM angerufen? Dass die jemanden nach Namen und Adresse fragen ist auch mir komplett neu. War das ein Mensch oder ein Band, auf das Du Deine Daten hättest sprechen sollen. Das wäre sicher auch für die laufende Bearbeitung der regionalen Polizeibehörde-Rhein-Sieg interessant.

In Sachen Adresse: Sollte jemand tatsächlich seinen Widerspruch an die auf S. 1 dieses Forums angegebene Privatanschrift schicken wollen: Die bei dieser Angabe fehlende Postleitzahl ist 36039. Vieeleicht freuen sich unsere speziellen Freunde ja auch, wenn sie nette Post nach Hause bekommen.


----------



## Adele (27 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Reducal        :bussi:     Toll, dass Du noch immer die immer wieder ähnlichen Fragen beantwortest, um den besorgten Usen zu helfen!!!!


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2005)

...naja, habe sonst ja nichts zu tun!


----------



## Adele (28 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Die von Girgel erwähnte homepage w*w.allinkasso.de
ist absolut lesenswert, nicht nur wegen des Prinzips derer Entlohnung. Es finden sich dort auch so nette Hinweise wie auf Überwachung der Zahlungsunwilligen, Telefoninkasso (man freue sich schon auf freundliche, aber bstimmte Anrufe),eine Preisliste für einige derer Dienste aber auch, o Wunder, der Hinweis, dass man säumigen Schuldnern Ratenzahlungen gewähren könne. Könnte ich fast als Pflichtlektüre empfehlen.


----------



## JimKnopf (28 Oktober 2005)

@Adele:
Hier die Antwort auf Deine <neugierige> Frage:
Ich denke schon, dass in meinem Fall die Situation etwas anders ist, wie bei den 0190er Geschichten. Ich habe eine Telefonnummer aus einer Zeitungsannonce angerufen, die Telefonerotik versprach. Da es sich dabei wie gesagt um keine 0190-Nummer handelte, wird hierbei anders bezahlt. Man sagte mir, das Gespräch koste 30 Euro, die ich nach dessen Durchführung zu überweisen hätte und man benötige meine Adresse für einen Rückruf, um festzustellen dass ich auch Besitzer des Telefonanschlusses sei. Der Rückruf von TSW erfolgte und man gab mir eine neue Telefonnummer. Diese Nummer rief ich nun wiederum an und nun hätte eigentlich das Gespräch beginnen sollen....allerdings gab es kein Gespräch, da entweder besetzt war oder aufgelegt wurde. Eine Rechnung kam dann allerdings trotzdem!


----------



## Adele (29 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ JimKnopf

Du hast zwar viel geschrieben, was ich alles schon weiß, aber interessanterweise keineswegs meine Fragen beantwortet. Also nochmal: Wann hat Du Deinen Anruf getägtigt, bei den Dir jemand den Preis für den "Dienst" genannt haben soll? War es ein Band oder ein Mensch? Was Du bisher dazu geschrieben hast, klingt für mich recht merkwürdig, weil es überhaupt nicht in die bisherige Linie von MCM passt!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

Hi Adele,
Das war vor ca. 3 Wochen und es war kein Band sondern ein Mensch.
Genau deswegen habe ich meinen Beitrag verfasst, weil es eine neue Vorgehensweise sein könnte.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

@Jim Knopf
Kann es sein, dass du bei AVE-net in Köln angerufen hast? die arbeiten so.


----------



## Adele (30 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Was ist denn das schon wieder für ein Verein?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2005)

> [email protected]**-net.de Andrea
> text: Hi ! Ich unterhalte mich gerne über Sex am Telefon. Gerne aus sehr ausgefallene Themen.....Du auch ? Dann probier mich doch einfach mal aus. 0221-870 95 ***


?


----------



## Adele (30 Oktober 2005)

:evil:  Da JimKnopf schrieb, er habe auf Grund seines Anrufs ebenfalls Rechnungen von TSW und Post von Allinkasso bekommen nehme ich einfach mal an, dass sowohl Frau. H' Firmenverbindungen weitläufiger sind als gedacht als auch Alinkasso seine Finger mehr dabei im Spiel hat als vermutet.


----------



## Girgel (31 Oktober 2005)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> :..............als auch Alinkasso seine Finger mehr dabei im Spiel hat als vermutet.



Das ist eigentlich naheliegend, warum sonst beauftragt jemand aus Petersberg ausgerechnet ein Inkassounternehmen aus München?

Inkassobüros gibt es sicherlich auch im näheren Umkreis von Petersberg/Fulda.

Grüsse


----------



## SEP (31 Oktober 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eigentlich naheliegend, warum sonst beauftragt jemand aus Petersberg ausgerechnet ein Inkassounternehmen aus München?


Hieraus lassen sich aber nun wirklich keine Spekulationen herleiten. Die Welt ist ein Dorf - und im deutschen Recht, wo inzwischen jeder bundesweit auftreten darf, gilt das sicherlich auch.

Bitte solche Spekulationen nicht weiter anstellen/vertiefen, sonst muss wegen nicht bewiesener Tatsachenbehauptungen editiert werden (vgl. NUBs).

Danke.


----------



## Adele (31 Oktober 2005)

*MCMultimesia*

:dafuer:   Auf die Gefahr, dass mich jetzt einige für blöd erklären...... Es soll ja auch Frauen und Agenturen geben, die ihre Telefonsex-Dienste denen, die Spaß daran haben, "lauter", sprich auch individuell persönlich liefern und das Ganze auch "brav" über eine Mehrwertdienstnummer abrechnen.      Seit einiger Zeit wünsche ich mir schon, dass Mädels aus diesem Gewerbe (jeder muss wissen, womit er / sie die Brötchen verdient, Hauptsache er / sie betrügt niemanden damit) hier mit lesen und endlich mal auf die Idee kommen, MCM und ähnlich wirkende Scherzbolden wegen Geschäftsschädigung anzuzeigen. 1. weil bei dem MCM-"Einkommenszweig" über angebotene "telefonische Dienste" die Anzeigen ohne Preisangabe potentielle Kunden von den teuren Angeboten weg locken und 2. weil die potentiellen Kunden möglicherweise durch die netten MCM-Rechnungen verschreckt auf die Nutzung weiterer Angebote (die per Mehrwertdienstnummer) verzichten, was einer Einkommenseinbuße gleich kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

mein stiefvater hat auch zwei solcher rechnungen bekomm, heute is ne erste mahnung gekomm *lach*

die von der verbraucherzentrale haben mitgeteilt das sie die letzten 3wochen jede menge solche fälle mit der firma hatten UND das JEDER so ne rechnung schicken kann!!

keep cool!


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

*mcmultimedia*

hallo, ich bin jetzt auch betroffen von diesem [edit] mit mc multimedia aus fulda (angeblich telefonsex) , habe vor ca. 4 wochen ein schreiben bekommen, eine bestimmte rufnummer gewählt zu haben die rechnungssumme betrug 50 euro. daraufhin habe ich mcm aufgewiesen, mir bitte unseren vertrag und ihre ust-id-nr zuzusenden um sicher zu gehen, das ich wirklich kein vertrag zustande gekommen ist. darauf hat mcm nicht reagiert!!! jetzt habe ich eine mahnung bekommen und die rechnungssumme liegt jetzt bei 90 euro. 
auf unserer rechnung des telefonanschlusses wurde diese rufnummer auch tatsächlich aufgelistet (obwohl sie definitiv nicht angerufen wurde).

ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie ich vorran gehen soll! habe wieder nur 6 tage zahlungsfris. unser telefonanschlussanbieter versucht jetzt raus zu bekommen, ob diese nummer tatsächlich angerufen wurde, oder ob es dailer waren.

ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand "aus erfahrung" berichten kann, wie ich vorrangehen soll und vielleich wie diese ganze geschichte enden wird.

vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2005)

*Re: mcmultimedia*



			
				tati schrieb:
			
		

> auf unserer rechnung des telefonanschlusses wurde diese rufnummer auch tatsächlich aufgelistet (obwohl sie definitiv nicht angerufen wurde).


Dann würde die Nummer aber nicht auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis stehen.


			
				tati schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder ob es Dialer waren.


Die Möglichkeit könnte es geben, doch davon hat man bislang noch nichts gehört.

Irgendjemand, der Zugriff auf Dein Telefon hat, hat wahrscheinlich dort angerufen. Nun liegt es an Dir, Dich der Forderung entweder zu widersetzen (was Du ja anscheinend schon hinreichend gemacht hast) oder sie durch Zahlung zu akzeptieren. Am besten, Du liest Dir mal die Beiträge hier in diesem Thread durch, da steht eigentlich schon alles drin, wie es in der Sache so läuft.


----------



## Adele (2 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ tati 
   MCM verschickt grundsätzlich Rechnungen über so genannte Telefonsex-Dienstleistungen, egal, aus welchen Gründen dort angerufen wurde, und egal, wie lange das "Gespräch" dauerte. Riskier mal einen Familienkrieg mit der Frage, wer eine aus welchen Gründen verlockende Festnetz- oder Handynummer angerufen hat und schau mal auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis nach der "Gesprächsdauer".
Hast Du noch nicht geschäftsfähige Kinder oder Jugendliche in Deinem Haushalt? 
Ansonsten zitiere ich nochmal den Rechtsberater der Verbraucherzentrale in Siegburg: Der Telefoninhaber als potentieller Vertragspartner haftet nicht für den Inhalt eines Gesprächs, das ohne sein Einverständnis von einem anderen von seinem Apparat aus geführt wurde.


----------



## Adele (2 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

:evil: 

Gerade habe ich von meiner inzwischen panischen Mutter (86 Jahre) die Mahnung über 190 Euro abgeholt, in der ihr "letztmalig Gelegenheit gegeben wird", den vollständigen Betrag zu zahlen und man davon ausgeht, dass sie gerichtliche Schritte wünscht...so, so,,,
Interessant ist hier, dass von vier ursprünglichen Rechnungen nur noch eine übrig geblieben ist, die das zweite Mal angemahnt wird. Interessant auch, dass es in dieser Mahnung keine Erhöhung des angeforderten Betrages gibt (Nanu?, haben die etwa den Überblick verloren oder wollen nur rausholen, was noch rauszuholen ist?) und dass MCM neben der Aufforderung, Geld per Einschreiben zu verschicken (lächerlich) wieder mal ein anderes Konto angibt. Nach verschiedenen Konten bei der Sparkasse und der Postbank Dortmund ist jetzt die Raiffeisenbank aktuell. Dass unsere Freunde hier interessiert mit lesen oder von anderer Seite aus Tipps bekamen schließe nicht nur aus der irrelevanten Postanschrift in Kaufungen, sondern dass plötzlich auch sowohl Steuernummer als auch die Nummer des Handelsregisters angegeben ist. Auch, wenn ich das jetzt gerne gemütlich bis zum "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" aussitzen würde, werde ich um der Panik meiner Mutter willen morgen noch einmal ein Widerspruchsschreiben per Einschreiben mit Rückschein mit folgendem Text an die Privatadresse von Frau H. 
los schicken     Entschuldigt bitte die Länge des Beitrags; ich kriege das mit den Attachmenta aus meinen eigenen Dateien nicht hin  

An die Fa. MCMultimedia, sehr geehrte Fr. H.

Betr.  Widerspruch gegen Ihre unberechtigten Forderungen über angebliche Telefonsex-Serviceleistungen vom 2. August 2005  nebst der darauf erfolgten Mahnungen.
Wie Ihnen durch die, Ihnen vorliegende Kopie meines Strafantrags gegen Sie vom 15. 8. 05 bekannt sein dürfte, bin ich inzwischen 86 Jahre alt. Schon wegen meines fortgeschrittenen Alters dürfte es Ihnen schwer fallen, dem für Sie zuständigen Amtsgericht Fulda glaubhaft klar zu machen, dass ich über Sie eine angebliche Telefonsex-Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen haben soll. Sollten Sie weiterhin darauf beharren, dass von meinem Anschluss aus ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag über eine entsprechende Dienstleistung abgeschlossen worden sein soll, dann dürfte Ihnen auf Grund eines entsprechenden Vertragsabschlusses sowohl die ladefähige Anschrift und der Name Ihres angeblichen Vertragspartners bekannt sein, die Sie mir sicher mitteilen können. Bisher konnten Sie mir jedoch weder belegen, wie und wann Sie mir Ihr Angebot gemacht haben wollen, wie und wann ich Ihr Angebot in Anspruch genommen haben soll und wie Sie in den Besitz meiner persönlichen Daten gekommen sind. Ferner haben Sie mir keine Angaben darüber gemacht, aus welchen angeblichen Leistungen und Prüfungen sich Ihre dreisten so genannten Bearbeitungsgebühren zusammen setzen, mit denen Sie einen angeblichen Verzugsschaden geltend machen wollen.  
Ihre auf Ihrem eigenwilligen ?Anlageprotokoll? gemachte Behauptung, Sie hätten statt eines Widerspruchs lediglich einen leeren Einschreibbrief erhalten ist schlichtweg lächerlich. Welcher normale Mensch zahlt denn freiwillig die hohen Gebühren der Bundespost, um einen leeren Brief zu verschicken? Unlauter ist auch Ihre Ablehnung eventueller Anfragen. Jeder potentielle Rechnungsnehmer  hat das Recht, vom potentiellen Rechnungsgeber Auskunft über eine Kostenaufstellung etc. einer Forderung zu erhalten. 
Ich erwarte, dass Sie umgehend von weiteren Forderungen an mich Abstand nehmen. Kopien dieses Schreibens  werden unter anderem meinem Strafantrag gegen Sie beigelegt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

p.s.
Betr. leerer Einschreibbrief ist auch in diesem Fall meine Tochter Zeugin, dass ich mein Schreiben in das mit Ihrer Adresse beschriftete Kuvert gefüllt habe.    :saint:


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Hallo @all,
habe heute auch eine Mahnung über 90€ von denen bekommen. Soll ich zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige gegen die erstatten oder soll cih mal abwarten was da noch so alles kommt. Oder wie ist der Wortlaut bei einem Wiederspruch. Bitte Teilt mir den Wortlaut mit. [email protected]

Danke 
verleinix

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

*Forderungen der  MCMultimedia*

Multimedia  klagt  nach Aussagen der Polizei in Fulda gegen niemand,weil aber  viele leute sich ins Bockshorn jagen lassen,macht Multimedia ein Riesengeschäft und bezahlt sogar noch  Steuern.
Ich  gebe folgenden Ratschlag Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu ignorieren,
und  sich  nicht kirre machen  lassen.
Irgendwann  geben  die  dann  auf.


Grüße  an  alle


Hydraulikfritz


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				verleinix. schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich ... oder soll cih mal abwarten was da noch so alles kommt.


Abwarten brauchst Du da nichts, einfach ab > HIER < durchlesen und ein eigenes Feindbild mit mit passender Strategie dagegen aufbauen! Oder es gleich so halten, wie der Vorschreiber, was wohl angesichts der einschlägigen Erfahrungen die beste Lösung zu sein scheint.


----------



## Girgel (3 November 2005)

*Re: Forderungen der  MCMultimedia*



			
				Hydraulikfritz schrieb:
			
		

> Multimedia  klagt  nach Aussagen der Polizei in Fulda gegen niemand,weil aber  viele leute sich ins Bockshorn jagen lassen,macht Multimedia ein Riesengeschäft und bezahlt sogar noch  Steuern.



Du hast ja offensichtlich gute Hintergrundinformationen.........



			
				Hydraulikfritz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich  gebe folgenden Ratschlag Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu ignorieren,
> und  sich  nicht kirre machen  lassen.
> Irgendwann  geben  die  dann  auf.



...........also möglichst keine Wellen machen, niemanden informieren, nichts unternehmen und die MCM in der Zwischenzeit weiter Ahnungslose abzocken lassen.........


----------



## Adele (3 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ verleinix
   Melde Dich hier an. Dann kann ich Dir meinen Widerspruchstext über pn schicken. 

Gruss    Adele


----------



## KatzenHai (3 November 2005)

*Re: Forderungen der  MCMultimedia*



			
				Hydraulikfritz schrieb:
			
		

> Multimedia  klagt  nach Aussagen der Polizei in Fulda gegen niemand,...


 :gruebel:

Schon interessant mit unserem Überwachungsstaat:

Da hat die Polizei in Fulda schon Einsicht in alle Prozessregister aller deutschen Amtsgerichte, bei denen die Klagen anhängig sein müssten ...

:wall:


----------



## Girgel (3 November 2005)

*Re: Forderungen der  MCMultimedia*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Schon interessant mit unserem Überwachungsstaat:
> 
> Da hat die Polizei in Fulda schon Einsicht in alle Prozessregister aller deutschen Amtsgerichte, bei denen die Klagen anhängig sein müssten ...



Und der Hydraulikfritz Informationen zum Steueraufkommen der MCM!!! :thumb:


----------



## Adele (3 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Hydraulikfritz
Um der Fairness Dir gegenüber halber: Woher hast Du Deine Informationen?


----------



## Adele (4 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

:bang:  Heute habe ich also Antwort vom MdB Dr. Norbert Röttgen erhalten, der freundlicherweise tatsächlich mein Schreiben betr. NCM an den CDU / CSU -Ausschuss für Wirtschaft und Arbeit weiter leitete. Die Antwort von Mxxxx  Krxxxx, immerhin stellverstretenden Vorsitzende im Unterausschuss für Neue Medien und Internetbeauftragte der CDU / CSU hat mir überdeutlich gezeigt, dass etliche Politiker keine Ahnung von ihrem Metier haben oder schlicht: Die Frau hat nixxxxx kapiert, worum es geht. Statt dessen schrieb sie eine lange Abhandlung darüber, dass die Novellierung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes den Missbrauch von legalen Mehrwertdienstnummern, sprich 0190 und 0900, nicht gänzlich unterbinden kann... Ich hab' gerade fast eine Krise bekommen und  es mir nicht verkniffen, eine entsprechende Antwort zu schreiben wie folgt: 

Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Röttgen.
Zunächst danke ich Ihnen für Ihre Mühe und Ihre Antwort. Leider ist es aber so, dass Ihre Kollegin Mxxxx Krxxx das Problem absolut nicht erkannt hat. Verzeihen Sie mir diese Bösartigkeit, aber in einer Schulhausaufgabe hieße das - Thema verfehlt - .  
Bei der von mir sehr deutlich dar gelegten Problematik der betrügerischen Absicht handelt es sich eben nicht um einen Missbrauch der Mehrwertdienstnummern, sondern um einen Missbrauch der regulären Festnetznummern, die jeder auch ohne Sperrung etwa einer 0190-Nummer anrufen kann, eben auch Kinder, in dem Glauben, dass sich die Kosten sich im Bereich gewöhnlicher Ferngespräche  bewegen und über den normalen Netzbetreiber abgerechnet werden. Die Firma MCMultimedia nutzt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, um sowohl an die Rufnummern als auch an die Adressen der ahnungslosen Anrufer zu kommen, um ihnen daraufhin die bereits beschriebenen Rechnungen zu schicken. Unter anderem werden Menschen durch die angebliche Gewinnabrufe dazu verleitet, Ihre Adresse preiszugeben etc...  Um Frau Krxxxx die Situation zu verdeutlichen bitte ich Sie, Ihre Kollegin auf die Internetseite  www.computerbetrug.de aufmerksam zu machen.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen und in der Hoffnung, dass Sie dieses Schreiben nicht persönlich nehmen

Adele W. xxxxx


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo!

Hab heute das insgesamt das 7.SChreiben wegen dem ganzen Sch**** bekommen. 4 Schreiben bekam ich von MC Multimedia, 3 von Allinkasso GmbH aus München.

DAs ganze zieht sich jetzt schon seit Monaten hin. In diesem 3.Schreiben von Allinkasso steht:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor dem Mahnbescheid
Mandant: MC Multimedia, ....

Sehr geehrter Herr .....,

wir stellen fest, dass ein zahlungseingang bislang nicht erfolgt ist und müssen  deshalb davon ausgehen, dass Sie an einer außergerictlichen Regelung der Angelegenheit nicht ineressiert sind.
Sie werden hiermit letztmalig aufgefordert, den fälligen Betrag in Höhe von ....€ unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens binen 14 Tagen auf unser Konto zu überweisen.
Zahlen Sie bitte den Gesamtbetrag innerhalb der gesetzten Frist. nur so können Sie die Einleitung des *gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens* vermeiden und sich damit erhebliche Unannehmlichkeiten sowie weitere Kosten (z.B. für Mahnbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung, Offenbarungsversicherung, Lohnpfändung, Schufa-Eintrag etc.) ersparen.
mfg
Allinkasso
H....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt habe ich dazu mehrere Fragen.
Ist in diesem Forum schon mal eine Antwort eingegangen wo es so weit war wie bei mir jetzt?
Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen ratschlag oder Tip oder Vorschlag oder seine Meinung sagen.
Kann jemand auf Links verweisen, die mir helfen könnten?
Ist schon mal ein gerichtliches Verfahren gewesen?

Ich danke für die Antworten.

servus

Andy!?!


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich dazu mehrere Fragen.
> Ist in diesem Forum schon mal eine Antwort eingegangen wo es so weit war wie bei mir jetzt?
> .....
> Ist schon mal ein gerichtliches Verfahren gewesen?


a) "Allerletzte" Drohungen mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid sind übliche Praxis bei 
bestimmten Unternehmen, umgesetzt werden sie eher sehr selten. Erfolgt tatsächlich Mahnbescheid
 und wird dem widersprochen, geht das Spielchen oft mit Angeboten bei Rücknahme des Widerspruchs 
zu Ratenzahlungen weiter...

b) nach meiner Kenntnis:  nein 
das würde das Ganze auch erheblich erleichtern, wenn es schon Entscheidungen dazu gäbe, 
aber soweit hat wohl noch keins der Unternehmen  es drauf ankommen lassen... 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

*3. Schreibenvon Allinkasso*

Heutehabe ich das dritte Schreiben von Allinkassoerhalten,gleicher text wuie bei Andy.
Jetzt bin ich gespannt,wie es weitergeht. Ich werde mich schon mal nach einemkompetenten Rechtsanwalt umsehen.
Gruß
Rossie


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

*MCM*

Hallo Leute!
Wie ich sehe, hatt Allinkasso heute anscheinend den Rundumschlag gemacht. Denn auch ich erhielt heute meine ERSTE Forderung "235,13 €"
Ich glaube die wollen alle noch in diesem Jahrtausend reich werden!
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Forderung!
Weiß jemand, bis zu welchen Betrag die sich noch steigern?
Gruß Zwafrie


----------



## redmaster1234 (5 November 2005)

*MC MULTIMEDIA*

Hallo ich wollte auch mal wieder meinen neuesten Stand durchgeben, habe jetzt das zweite Schreiben von Allinkasso bekommen,  sollte ich denen auch einen Brief schreiben, das die Forderung unberechtigt ist?? Habe bereits bei Multimedia nach dem zweiten Schreiben ,einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein gemacht.  Das war schon im Juni .

_persönliche Daten im Attachment gelöscht , modaction _


----------



## Adele (7 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ redmaster1234 und zwafrie

Wie hoch war eigentlich Eure ursprüngliche Rechnung von MCM? So weit ich mit bekommen habe, darf ein Inkassounternehmen seine Forderung, die es eigentlich an den Rechnungsgeber wie MCM stellen sollte, nicht auf den Rechnungsnehmer abwälzen. Die Juristen hier mögen mich bitte im Zweifelsfall korrigieren. Allinkasso widersprechen würde ich auf jeden Fall und wenn möglich diesem Widerspruch Fotokopien von einer eventuell gestellten Strafanzeige und dem Widerspruch MCM gegenüber bei legen. In diesem unserem Lande macht sich Papier als Beleg immer besser als das gesprochene Wort.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

*MCM*

Da bei MCM nach meinen Unterlagen zweimal, - Gesprächsdauer ein paar Sekunden -, angerufen wurde, 2 X 30,00-, also 60,00 €. Allerdings war ich nicht der/die Anrufer(in), sondern, - ohne mein Wissen -, eine andere Person.
Ich lasse die ganze Angelegenheit in aller Ruhe, zur Not mit Anwaltsunterstützung, auf mich zukommen. Denn eine Schlacht, in einer ähnlichen Angelegenheit habe ich schon gewonnen. *Daher bin ich guten Mutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## KatzenHai (7 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> So weit ich mit bekommen habe, darf ein Inkassounternehmen seine Forderung, die es eigentlich an den Rechnungsgeber wie MCM stellen sollte, nicht auf den Rechnungsnehmer abwälzen. Die Juristen hier mögen mich bitte im Zweifelsfall korrigieren.


Das stimmt tatsächlich so nicht.

Nach herrschender Rechtsprechung sind (sofern die Forderung berechtigt ist und Verzug eintrat) Inkassokosten als Verzugsschaden erstattungsfähig, also vom säumigen Schuldner zu erstatten.

Aber: Liegen vor Abgabe an das Inkassobüro bereits Anzeichen dafür vor, dass die Sache vor Gericht geht, kann also der Anspruchsteller hochwahrscheinlich erwarten, nach dem Inkassobüro auch noch Anwälte beauftragen (und bezahlen) zu müssen, sind nur die RA-Kosten erstattungsfähig, da man ja sofort die Anwälte hätte beauftragen können.

Das ist also differenziert zu betrachten.

Dies ist übrigens der Grund, warum man immer zumindest einmal schriftlich widersprechen sollte ...


----------



## SEP (7 November 2005)

Ich habe KHs Posting von vor einigen Wochen nunmehr zu ergänzen:



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Echt fein, die Mahnung, aus sich heraus bereits Angriffspunkte:
> Die Forderungsaufstellung stellt ein "Gespräch" am Tag der Verbindung fällig, obwohl da noch keine Rechnung vorlag
> Zinsen ab "Fälligkeit", nicht ab Verzugseintritt (normalerweise 31. Tag nach Rechnungszugang, § 286 BGB)
> Mahnkosten vor Verzugseintritt - ist nicht (20.06. liegt vor dem 31. Tag nach "Fälligkeit"
> ...



Zinsen in Höhe von 12 % - woher stammt diese Zinshöhe?
Auslagen "inkl. MWSt" - ist die "Mandantin" nicht vorsteuerabzugsberechtigt?
:gruebel:


----------



## Adele (7 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@  Katzenhai
 Ich danke Dir für Deine detaillierte Korrektur. Liegt es Deiner Meinung nach mit an den von Dir erwähnten Anzeichen betr. einer eventuellen Gerichtsverhandlung, dass MCM als Anspruchsteller behauptet, man habe (statt eines tatsächlich geschrieben Widerspruchs) lediglich einen leeren Einschreibbrief bekommen nach dem Motto "Was ich ableugne, existiert nicht"? Wenn ich das übrigens in deren homepage richtig gelesen habe, bietet Allinkasso seinen Anspruchstellern tatsächlich die Abtretung der Forderungen an.


----------



## redmaster1234 (7 November 2005)

*MC MULTIMEDIA*

Also die Ursprüngliche Forderung war einmal 30€ gewesen Für einen Anruf, ich hab da aber noch mal eine Frage  ,ich habe ja im Juni auch eine Nachricht von der Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda erhalten ,nachdem ich eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs gestellt habe ,das ein Verfahren eingeleitet wurde, bekommt man eigentlich auch eine Nachricht wenn das Verfahren eingestellt  wird??


----------



## Hochsauerländer (7 November 2005)

Meines Wissens ja


----------



## Der Jurist (7 November 2005)

*Re: MC MULTIMEDIA*



			
				redmaster1234 schrieb:
			
		

> .... bekommt man eigentlich auch eine Nachricht wenn das Verfahren eingestellt  wird??


Im Prinzip ja. Manchmal wird es aber "vergessen".


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

Nochmal für die  habe auch das 7te schreiben bekommen insgesammt warte vergeblich auf dieses Mahnbescheid :lol:  Alles [.....] nulllll bekommen die von mir.

Gruss das Bier

_Ein Wort editiert DeJu /Mod. _


----------



## Girgel (9 November 2005)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

Hier mal wieder ein kurzer Zwischenstandsbericht:

Nachdem ich bei der StA Würzburg Strafanzeige gegen die Frau A..H.. erstattet habe, habe ich auch postwendend von der StA Wü eine Einstellungsverfügung erhalten.(kann man hier Alles nachlesen)

Gegen diesen Einstellungsbescheid habe ich umgehend Beschwerde eingelegt, da ich die Angelegenheit so nicht auf sich beruhen lassen wollte.

Gestern habe ich nun den Einstellungsbescheid vom Generalstaatsanwalt im Bamberg bekommen. (Wieder nicht Fulda!)

Es wird zwar festgestellt, dass ich mit Sicherheit nicht angerufen habe und die Forderung der MCM daher ungerechtfertigt ist, dennoch bestünde "kein die Anklageerhebung rechtfertigender Tatverdacht". :vlol: 

Freundlicherweise wird mir nahegelegt, dass ich im Zivilrechtswege gegen die erwiesenermaßen  ungerechtfertigten Ansprüche der MCM wehren solle. :thumb:  

Das zeigt überdeutlich, dass nicht nur in Fulda sich niemand um die Sache kümmern will, sondern auch anderorts. 

Solange das so ist können Menschen wie Frau A.H. weiter munter Ihren Geschäften nachgehen.

Ein ev. ganz hilfreicher Hinweis findet sich dennoch im Bescheid:

Die Ermittlungen der StA gegen den tatsächlichen und auch mittlerweile namentlich bekannten Anrufer wurden ebenfalls eingestellt, da es "*nicht mit hinreichender Sicherheit widerlegt werden kann, dass ein Dritter ohne Wissen und Billigung des Beschuldigten dessen Telefonanschluss benutzt hat".*

Hier wird wohl auch die MCM regelmäßig ihre Schwierigkeiten haben, zu belegen, wer denn tatsächlich angerufen hat.

Genervte Grüsse aus dem Frankenland


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Freundlicherweise wird mir nahegelegt, dass ich im Zivilrechtswege gegen die erwiesenermaßen  ungerechtfertigten Ansprüche der MCM wehren solle. :thumb:


Was hindert Dich daran? Das wäre doch diese negative Feststellungsklage, der zwischenzeitlich von vielen höchst aufgeschlossen entgegen gesehen wird. Wenn schon keine Strafverfolgung (zumindest in einigen Fällen) erfolgversprechend durchgeführt wird, dann könnte evtl. die zivile Auseinandersetzung ein brauchbares Ergebnis für die Verbraucher nach sich ziehen, was für meine Begriffe viel empfindlicher für die Gegenseite ausgehen könnte.


----------



## Antidialer (9 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Girgel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann aber wohl nicht das letzte Wort zum Thema sein. In anderen Fällen wurden aufgrund derartiger "Geschäftsmodelle" Ermittlungen aufgenommen, die letztlich zu Durchsuchungen, Festnamen und Verurteilungen wegen Betruges (HAS Geschäftsführer) führten. Davon waren nicht nur die HAS mit ihren Dialerverbindungen, sondern auch die ATS, die exakt das gleiche Geschäftsmodell wie die MCM fuhr, betroffen.

Das gerade hier Ermittlungsverfahren mit nahezu hanebüchenen Begründungen selbst vom Generalstaatsanwalt eingetellt werden (obwohl vermutlich hunderte Leute Rechnungen erhalten haben, ohne jemals bei dieser Firma angerufen zu haben, ist "kein die Anklageerhebung rechtfertigender Tatverdacht" festzustellen???) lässt sehr tief blicken. Gegen tausende Nutzer von FTPWelt.com werden Straafverfahren eingeleitet, aber in so einem Fall (wo es mehr als genügend Anhaltspunkte gibt) passiert nichts und Strafanzeigen werden mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit abgewürgt? Ich verliere hier (auch als nicht Betroffener) gerade mein letztes bisschen Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat. Ist die Justitz wirklich so blind oder steckt hier System dahinter? Vielleicht sollte man die zuständigen Staatsanwälte mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen? Mit rechten Dingen scheint es in diesem Fall jedenfalls keinesfalls zuzugehen!


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann aber wohl nicht das letzte Wort zum Thema sein.


Ist es bestimmt auch nicht, blos der Einzelfall hier wurde zu den Akten gelegt. Was den GeneralStA in BA betrifft, so hatte der lediglich die Aufgabe über die Beschwerde gegen die Einstellungsverfügung zu entscheiden. Den SV hat der sicher nicht geprüft. Unabhängig von diesen Entscheidungen in Franken kann der Girgel ja seine Anzeige erneut per Brief (ohne Hinweis auf das bisherige Verfahren) nach Fulda richten.


----------



## Girgel (9 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was hindert Dich daran? Das wäre doch diese negative Feststellungsklage, der zwischenzeitlich von vielen höchst aufgeschlossen entgegen gesehen wird. Wenn schon keine Strafverfolgung (zumindest in einigen Fällen) erfolgversprechend durchgeführt wird, dann könnte evtl. die zivile Auseinandersetzung ein brauchbares Ergebnis für die Verbraucher nach sich ziehen, was für meine Begriffe viel empfindlicher für die Gegenseite ausgehen könnte.



Hallo Reducal,

ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass mich etwas an der neg. Feststellungsklage hindert. Die kommt noch. (Jetzt erst recht!!)

Nur: so schlau war ich vorher auch schon........ Da brauche ich keine guten Ratschläge vom Generalstaatsanwalt. Von dem hätte ich etwas ganz anderes erwartet.

Ein Ergebnis der einen neg. Feststellungsklage für den Verbraucher sehe ich fast nicht, da (wie Du auch selbst richtig schreibst) diese Entscheidung nur meinen Einzelfall abbildet.

Etwas ganz anderes wäre es, wenn sich viele Betroffene zu diesem Schritt entscheiden. Das täte Frau A.H. schon eher weh, da der Frau A.H. jedes mal, wenn Sie unterliegt (vovon auszugehen ist) Kosten entstehen.


Viele Grüsse


----------



## Girgel (9 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was den GeneralStA in BA betrifft, so hatte der lediglich die Aufgabe über die Beschwerde gegen die Einstellungsverfügung zu entscheiden. Den SV hat der sicher nicht geprüft.



Wenn man den Ausführungen des Generalstaatsanwalts Glauben schenken möchte, hat er den Vorgang geprüft.
Wie soll er auch sonst eine Entscheidung treffen, ohne den Vorgang zu kennen. Siehe hierzu den Bescheid auszugsweise im Anhang. Dort kann man wieder die Geschichte vom geheimnisvollen Dritten, der boshafterweise meine Adresse angegeben hat, nachlesen. :evil: 



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig von diesen Entscheidungen in Franken kann der Girgel ja seine Anzeige erneut per Brief (ohne Hinweis auf das bisherige Verfahren) nach Fulda richten.



Danke für den Tip, aber ich erwarte mir auch von Fulda nicht allzu viel. Man konnte hier schon häufiger nachlesen, dass man dort nicht sonderlich"motiviert" ist.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

Dennoch ist wenigsten ein Satz sehr erhellend..


			
				Der Generalstaatsanwalt in Bamberg schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Verärgerung und der Verdacht des  Anzeigenerstatters von den Verantwortlichen
> der Firma MC Multimedia  betrügerisch behandelt worden zu werden,
> ist in Anbetracht des Verhaltens der Firma verständlich.*


trotz des Eingeständnisses der Ohnmacht der Justiz eine  schallende Ohrfeige in Richtung MCM...


----------



## Adele (9 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

:evil: 
Auch für mich ist Girgels Zwischenstandsbericht schon ein Zeichen von Ignoranz unseres Rechtssystems, auch, wenn Anwalt Wxxxxx schrieb, dass der Beweis von Betrug und betrügerischer Absicht mit zu den am schwersten zu beweisenden Fällen gehörten. Weiß einer von Euch, ob MCM eventuell auch mit Mehrwertdienstnummern hantiert? Dann wäre das nämlich meiner Meinung nach ein klarer Missbrauch des Telekommunikationsgesetzes.
Letztes hat schließlich auch die Hanseaten mit gekippt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Inkasso Brief 3*

Hallo, ich habe Angst


"Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor dem Mahnbescheid
 ...
 Sie werden hiermit letztmalig aufgefordert, den fälligen Betrag in Höhe von Eur 125,88 unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens binnen 14 Tagen auf unser Konto zu überweisen.
..
Zahlen Sie bitte den Gesamtbetrag innerhalb der gesetzten Frist. Nur so können Sie die Einleitung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens vermeiden und sich damit erhebliche Unannehmlichkeiten sowie weitere Kosten (...) ersparen.

Wie soll ich darauf reagieren ?


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Re: Inkasso Brief 3*



			
				Der Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich darauf reagieren ?



Anwalt einschalten.


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*hall nochmal*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Für diejenigen, die noch nicht so weit sind und wissen wollen, was noch kommt, hier eine Aufstellung der Mahnungen:
> 
> 1. Rechnung (30,- €)
> 2. Mahnung-1 (60,- €)
> ...



hallo.....wie weit bist du mittlerweile


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Re: Inkasso Brief 3*



			
				Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich net....und würde sich das auch lohnen ?


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

*Re: Inkasso Brief 3*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Leser schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kristallkugel z.Z außer Betrieb


----------



## Adele (9 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Gast   
Angst ist neben Scham deren wirksamstes Mittel, um Geld einzufordern. Hattest Du zuvor Widerspruch und / oder Anzeige gegen die MCM-Rechnung eingereicht? Wenn nicht, dann
würde ich  jetzt der Forderung von Allinkasso widersprechen, auch, damit Du einen Beleg über Deinen Unwillen in den Händen hast. Ansonsten diesen thread ab Seite 1 gründlich lesen und dann ganz genüsslich Dein Widerspruchskreuzchen auf dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid machen, so er denn kommt.


----------



## Adele (9 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

nochmal @ Gast mit Angst

Etwas komisch kommt mir beim zweiten Blick Deine "letzte Forderung vor dem Mahnbescheid" doch vor, und zwar im Vergleich mit der Deinem Schreiben nachfolgenden Auflistung der üblichen hoch getriebenen Kosten. Anders gesagt passt der Deinen Angaben nach von Dir angegebene geforderte Betrag nicht so recht in die übliche Reihe der Forderungen...


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

Hallo!

Bei mir gleiches Problem mit der MCMultimedia wie bei Euch.

Ich war jetzt bei einem Anwalt und der hat nun die Sache übernommen.

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2005)

warum wurde mein Text um das wesentliche gekürzt?


----------



## sascha (9 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> warum wurde mein Text um das wesentliche gekürzt?



Weil Du die 1. NUB nicht beachtet hast, 2. keine personenbezogenen Daten posten sollst, 
3. keine Boykottaufrufe posten sollst und 4. weil es keine Sammelklagen in Deutschland gibt.


----------



## Girgel (10 November 2005)

Leser schrieb:
			
		

> trotz des Eingeständnisses der Ohnmacht der Justiz eine  schallende Ohrfeige in Richtung MCM...



Ohnmacht oder besser Unlust? 

Wem nützt diese "schallende Ohrfeige"? Frau A.H. ist hiervon bestimmt nicht sonderlich beeindruckt. Wahrscheinlich wird sie darüber höchstens *schallend lachen.*


----------



## Adele (10 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

:steinigung: 
Ich bitte die anonymen Forum-Nutzer darum, sich einen User-Namen auszudenken. Wenn jeder nur mit Gast postet, krieg' jedenfalls ich nicht mehr geregelt, wer eigentlich wer ist.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Gast mit angst

dat bin ich 

das ist sehr komisch

denn mc multimedia wolte damals als letztes 190 EUR von mir und Inkasso 119 (weiss nicht mehr genau)


----------



## Adele (15 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Die Behördenmühle bewegt sich langsam, aber sie bewegt sich doch.

Im Gespräch mit dem Leiter der operativen Polizei D.*[...]* und dem Leiter der zentralen Kriminalitätsbekämpfung G.*[...]* bei der Kreispolizeibehörde des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises  hörte ich heute Folgendes: Neben den polizeilichen Ermittlungen liegt die Hauptarbeit zur Bekämpfung von Firmen wie MCM nebst weiteren [] im Medienbereich in der Praevention. In Kooperation mit der Agentur secure-it, www.secure-it.nrw.de ,  stellt das Kommissariat Vorbeugung als  gerade eine eigene Internetplattform auf, die im Frühjahr des kommenden Jahres fertig gestellt sein soll. Hiermit sollen die Normalverbraucher nicht nur für Gefahren in den Medien sensibilisiert werden, sondern auch praktisch Vermeidungsstrategien üben können. In Arbeit in diesem relativ neuen Bereich ist auch eine Spezialisierung von Polizeibeamten durch Fortbildungen und öffentlichkeitswirksame Aktionen, mit denen das Kommissariat Vorbeugung ab dem kommenden Frühling verstärkt in Institutionen wie Schulen, aber auch in Seniorenheime oder Volkshochschulen gehen wird, um nicht nur Bürger, sondern auch die entsprechenden Multiplikatoren zu informieren. Weiterhin soll die Praeventionsarbeit im Rahmen eines aufzubauenden Informations-Netzwerks landesweit, bzw. bis auf Bundesebene erweitert werden. So weit der aktuelle Stand der Dinge.           
 8)

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> ...hörte ich heute Folgendes: ...



Meiner Meinung nach ist das reine "Schaumschlägerei" und Verdrängungspolitik der Behörde - einfach lächerlich!  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo!
Mein Nachbar ist von dieser_ (...)_firma MCMultimedia und ein Inkassounternehmen auch schon angeschrieben worden. Wer von Euch hat denn schon ein Ergebnis in der Sache erzielt? Würde das dann gerne meinen Nachbarn als Hilfe weitergeben. 
Freue und bedanke mich schon mal jetzt für eine Antwort!!!

_Ein Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt/Juri_


----------



## Adele (15 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Reducal

Abwarten.....   :bussi:


----------



## Adele (15 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Reducal

Ich denke, die meinen es ernst, und der Versuch, aktiv etwas zu unternehmen, ist es eher löblich als die Praxis, bloss irgendwelche Anzeigen aufzunehmen.


----------



## Girgel (16 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> @ Reducal
> 
> Ich denke, die meinen es ernst, und der Versuch, aktiv etwas zu unternehmen, ist es eher löblich als die Praxis, bloss irgendwelche Anzeigen aufzunehmen.



Ich denke, die machen, was sie immer machen:

Grosse Worte, keine Taten............

Was soll denn eine Internetplattform bringen? 

Da schauen die Leute genau dann rein, wenn es zu spät ist und sie schon ein Problem haben. Oder hast Du Dich mit dem Problem beschäftigt, bevor die Rechnung der MCM eingetrudelt ist?

Da muss ich Reducal zustimmen, hier wird ein Nebenschauplatz eröffnet, um von den tatsächlichen Unzulänglichkeiten abzulenken.

Auf die Plattform bin ich mächtig gespannt..........


----------



## Adele (16 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Wer von den Usern dieses Forums hat sich denn mit MCM oder ähnlichen Geschäftsmodellen beschäftigt, bevor er / sie nicht selbst betroffen war? Du etwa, lieber Girgel? Es ist völlig normal, dass sich Menschen nicht um alles kümmern können, was um sie herum geschieht. Das überschreitet das menschliche Auffassungsvermögen, und deshalb selektiert das Gehirn das Übermaß an Informationen im Vorfeld. 
Bei den Debatten in diesem Forum finde ich es komisch, dass hier offebar viele gerne viel reden, aber sonst nur darauf warten, dass wenige andere etwas für sie tun. Aber wenn einer dieser Wenigen mit seinen Aktivitäten nichts Weltbewegendes erreicht sondern nur vielleicht nur ein kleines Stückchen weiter kommt, dann ist das natürlich viel zu wenig. Wie wäre es denn, liebe Leute, wen Ihr mal Informationen durch die Institutionen Eures Bundeslandes verschickt, wenn Ihr Euren Beamten und Politikern mit diesem Thema auf die Nerven geht, um, wie hier schon zitiert, "Handlungsdruck innerhalb einer Verwaltung" aufzubauen?       :unzufrieden:


----------



## Girgel (16 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*

@ Adele:

Deine gereizte Reaktion ist mir nicht verständlich. Meine Kritik betrifft nicht Dein Engagement, sondern die Behöre(n) die Dir diese Auskünfte zu Deiner Beruhigung gegeben haben.




			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von den Usern dieses Forums hat sich denn mit MCM oder ähnlichen Geschäftsmodellen beschäftigt, bevor er / sie nicht selbst betroffen war? Du etwa, lieber Girgel? Es ist völlig normal, dass sich Menschen nicht um alles kümmern können, was um sie herum geschieht. Das überschreitet das menschliche Auffassungsvermögen, und deshalb selektiert das Gehirn das Übermaß an Informationen im Vorfeld.




Das ist doch genau das, was ich sage. Was Dir als Präventionsmaßnahme angepriesen wurde, ist doch nicht wirksam, da -wie Du selbst richtig erkannt hast- da man sich erst mit dem gegenständlichen Problem beschäftigt, wenn man es schon hat.

Also....... Was bringt diese Internetplattform?? ( Ausser Kosten, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.)

Unter Prävention verstehe ich etwas anderes. Die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten zur Prävention wären doch gegeben, es mangelt doch an deren (konsequenter) Umsetzung durch die Zuständigen.



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Debatten in diesem Forum finde ich es komisch, dass hier offebar viele gerne viel reden, aber sonst nur darauf warten, dass wenige andere etwas für sie tun. Aber wenn einer dieser Wenigen mit seinen Aktivitäten nichts Weltbewegendes erreicht sondern nur vielleicht nur ein kleines Stückchen weiter kommt, dann ist das natürlich viel zu wenig. Wie wäre es denn, liebe Leute, wen Ihr mal Informationen durch die Institutionen Eures Bundeslandes verschickt, wenn Ihr Euren Beamten und Politikern mit diesem Thema auf die Nerven geht, um, wie hier schon zitiert, "Handlungsdruck innerhalb einer Verwaltung" aufzubauen?       :unzufrieden:



Nochmal: Vor Deinem Engagement habe ich höchste Achtung. das hab ich Dir auch schon mehrfach mitgeteilt. Natürlich ist es wesentlich besser etwas zu unternehmen, als nichts zu tun.

Aber: Es wird doch wohl noch erlaubt sein, die Auskünfte, die Du von Dritten erhältst und auch ins Forum stellst, mit einer gesunden Skepsis zu kommentieren.

Wie ernst Dein Anliegen z.B. in der Politik genommen wird, konnte man hier ja vor wenigen Tagen nachlesen.

Genauso wie Du wundert mich von Zeit zu Zeit eine gewisse Passivität der Betroffenen hier im Forum. Z.B. war ich schon entäuscht, dass ich nicht mehr Betroffene für meine Idee mit der Negativen Feststellungsklage gewinnen konnte, aber das ist nun mal so und jeder ist selbst seines Glückes Schmied.


*FAZIT:*

Tief durchatmen, nicht Alles so persönlich nehmen und so weitermachen, wie Du es für richtig hältst. :tröst: 

Viele versöhnliche Grüsse aus dem Frankenland


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Also....... Was bringt diese Internetplattform?? ( Ausser Kosten, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.)


 Wenn die Forenbetreiber auch die Einstellung gehabt hätten, dass das doch eh alles nichts bringt, 
 gäbe es  weder dialerschutz.de noch computerbetrug.de noch das Forum. 

Keiner  der Mannschaft ist selber  betroffen,  trotzdem sieht sie  es als  Aufgabe an 
Prävention und Hilfe zu bieten. 

ww


----------



## sascha (16 November 2005)

> Z.B. war ich schon entäuscht, dass ich nicht mehr Betroffene für meine Idee mit der Negativen Feststellungsklage gewinnen konnte



Da musst Du niemanden für gewinnen. Zieh sie durch und präsentiere uns hier das Ergebnis. Das bringt garantiert mehr als sich nur "enttäuscht" zu zeigen.


----------



## Adele (16 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ Girgel   
Meinen Dank für Deine Achtung; aber vielleicht hatte ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt, weil ich hier nicht das ganze Gespräch zitieren kann. Zitat der beiden Beamten unter anderem: Wir wären froh, wenn für jeden Polizeibeamten der Umgang mit dem Internet genau so selbstverständlich wäre wie mit dem Telefon". Das sagt mA schon Einiges darüber aus, dass hier zunächst mal verkrustete Strukturen in den eigenen Reihen aufgebrochen werden müssen, die aus einer ganz anderen gewohnten Art von Straftaten und einer wohl noch nicht zeitgemäßen Politik resultieren. Wenn etwa so viele Polizisten im Bereich Medienkriminalität ausgebildet werden, dass in jeder örtlichen Wache ein fachspezifischer Beamter als kompetenter Ansprechpartner sitzt, dann ist das schon ein Fortschritt. Man erinnere sich an diverse Klagen im Forum über Polizeibeamte, die Anzeigen von Betroffenen ablehnten - denkbar, dass sie es nicht besser wussten. Die Internetplattform soll die Interessenten nicht nur für diesen Themenbereich sensibilisieren. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollen interessierte Normalverbraucher mittels einer Art virtuellen Rechners quasi praktisch den Umgang mit dem Medium üben können, ohne kostspielige Konsequenzen zu fürchten. Immerhin hat es sich auch bei der Polizei herum gesprochen, dass die Mehrheit der Durchschnittsbevölkerung eben nicht nur aus Juristen oder Computerfachleuten besteht, sondern zumeist aus anständigen Leuten, die sich naiverweise nicht vorstellen können, betrogen zu werden, weil sie selbst niemanden betrügen. Und ganz zuletzt: Wenn die Bürger kein Interesse an Aufklärung zeigen, kann auch das beste Engagement eines Beamten nicht helfen.


----------



## Girgel (16 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Forenbetreiber auch die Einstellung gehabt hätten, dass das doch eh alles nichts bringt,
> gäbe es  weder dialerschutz.de noch computerbetrug.de noch das Forum.
> 
> Keiner  der Mannschaft ist selber  betroffen,  trotzdem sieht sie  es als  Aufgabe an
> ...



@ webwatcher,

Da hast Du aber etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen.

In der von Dir kommentierten Diskussion geht es um eine Internetplattform, die von irgendwelchen Behörden zur *Prävention* von Geschäftsmodellen wie dem von MCM, angeblich ins Leben gerufen werden soll, anstelle das zu tun wofür man ursprünglich zuständig ist.

Von Reducal wurde das treffend als "Schaumschlägerei und Verdrängungspolitik der Behörde" tituliert.

Mit keinem Wort habe ich geschrieben, dass "das doch eh alles nichts bringt", oder aber dieses Forum hier in Frage gestellt.

Foren, wie dieses hier, sind ein sehr wertvolles und wichtiges Mittel für * Betroffene* sich Rat und Informationen einzuholen, wofür ich auch sehr dankbar bin.

Den Enthusiasmus und die Hilfsbereitschaft der Forenbetreiber kann man gar nicht hoch genug einschätzen.

Ich hoffe, mit meinen Ausführungen etwas zur Glättung der (nicht gerechtfertigten) Wogen beigetragen zu haben.


Grüsse


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Ich habe auch eine solch schone Rechnung erhalten. Mc Multimedia steht bei mir mit der Adresse Ernst-Abbe-Str. 9, 34260 Kaufungen. Abgestempelt wurde aber in Fulda. Zufällig wohne ich nicht weit weg von Kaufunge (ich komme aus Kassel) und eine solche Firmal gibt es dort nicht. Mir wurde eine Rechnung in Höhe von 68Euro gestellt. Heute kam die erste Mahnung, nun ist beträgt die Rechnnung 90Euro. Explizit wurde geschrieben das ich Telefonsexdienstleistung (genauso stand es im Schreiben!!!!!!) in Anspruch genommen hätte... das ich nicht lache, ich bin eine FRAU! Ausserdem war der Anschluß da schon seit 4Monaten stillgelegt, da ich umgezogen bin. 

Hatte schon überlegt mich an AKTE zu wenden (thema: fass ohne boden).

Ich denke ich werde einfach abwarten was sich noch tut, denn die Telekom kann ja eindeutig belegen dass der Anschluß zum Zeitpunkt des angeblichen Gesprächs nicht freigeschaltet war.


----------



## Adele (16 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Nicht nur abwarten. Aktiv werden. Widespruch einlegen , schriftlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein entweder an die Postfachadresse oder die auf Seite 1 des Forums aufgeführte Privatadresse. Zeugen dafür suchen, dass Du den Widerspruch geschrieben und eingetütet hat. Zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten, damit sich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda die Anzeigen gegen MCM stapeln und Du auch dann etwas Schriftliches in den Fingern hast, falls Allinkasso zuschlagen will. Von Strafanzeige und Widerspruch Fotokopien als Belege für Dich machen. Diesen Thread von vorne bis hinten durchlesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruss
Adele      :bash:


----------



## Adele (16 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Übrigens Girgel
Wozu ist man denn als "irgendwelche Behörde" ursprünglich zuständig? Die Internetplattform ist doch nur ein Teil eines Arbeits-Puzzles.


----------



## Girgel (16 November 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Z.B. war ich schon entäuscht, dass ich nicht mehr Betroffene für meine Idee mit der Negativen Feststellungsklage gewinnen konnte
> 
> 
> 
> Da musst Du niemanden für gewinnen. Zieh sie durch und präsentiere uns hier das Ergebnis. Das bringt garantiert mehr als sich nur "enttäuscht" zu zeigen.



@ Sacha,

obwohl man Alles bereits nachlesen kann, fasse ich für Dich meine vergangenen Postings nochmal wie folgt zusammen:

Meine Feststellungsklage ziehe ich in jedem Fall durch. 

Nur wird die von Dir gewünschte Präsentation des Ergebnises für das Gesamtproblem und die meisten Betroffenen recht wenig bringen.

Die meisten Fälle sind bekanntlich so gelagert, dass vom entsprechenden Anschluss tatsächlich, von wem auch immer, telefoniert wurde.

Wie schon mehrfach gepostet, habe ich erwiesenermaßen nicht einmal bei MCM angerufen, da die angegebene Tel.Nr. nicht meinem Haushalt zugehörig ist.

Daher werden bei meiner Klage wichtige Fragen, wie z.B. ob bei der "MCM-Methode" überhaupt wirksame Verträge zustande kommen,  keiner Klärung zugeführt werden.

Meine Idee war daher anzuregen, dass möglichst viele Betroffene meinem Beispiel folgen und Negative Feststellungsklage einreichen.

Hierdurch könnte man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen:

1. Würden Fragen geklärt, die für die Vielzahl der Fälle zutreffen.

2. Würden der Frau A.H. bei jedem verlorenen Fall (bestimmt ein Grossteil) Kosten entstehen, die sie in der Summe bestimmt bestimmt schmerzen würden. Evetuell könnte man die Ausgaben der Frau A.H. sogar so weit hochtreiben, dass Ihr Geschäft nicht mehr lukrativ wäre.

Wie Du siehst, zeige ich mich nicht nur entäuscht, sondern bin sogar einer der wenigen, die in der Angelegenheit etwas unternehmen.

Ein wenig entäuscht bin ich nur darüber, dass meiner einfachen Idee nicht wenigstens ein paar Betroffene folgen, da sich die Wirksamkeit, insbesondere von Punkt 2, mit jeder Klage erhöht.

Ich hoffe, meine Erläuterungen haben ein wenig zu Deinem Verständnis beigetragen.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## KatzenHai (16 November 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wenig entäuscht bin ich nur darüber, dass meiner einfachen Idee nicht wenigstens ein paar Betroffene folgen, da sich die Wirksamkeit, insbesondere von Punkt 2, mit jeder Klage erhöht.


Die Enttäuschung sei dir unbenommen - es darf aber doch bitte jeweils jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er sich in ein juristisches Scharmützel stürzt nebst Kostenvorschusspflicht und (auch mangels Präjudizfällen) mit rechtlichem Risiko.
Dein Appell wurde gehört - ob er auch erhört wird, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Girgel (16 November 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Enttäuschung sei dir unbenommen - es darf aber doch bitte jeweils jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er sich in ein juristisches Scharmützel stürzt nebst Kostenvorschusspflicht und (auch mangels Präjudizfällen) mit rechtlichem Risiko.
> Dein Appell wurde gehört - ob er auch erhört wird, bleibt abzuwarten.



@ Katzenhai,

danke für die schönen Worte, zu denen ich mir folgende Anmerkungen erlauben darf:

Es ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass jeder selbst entscheidet, ob und wie er etwas unternimmt. Das habe ich nie in Abrede gestellt und Du wirst auch in meinen Ausführungen keine anderslautenden Anhaltspunkte finden. 

Das Wort, dass in diesem Zusammenhang Erwähnung finden sollte, lautet *Zivilcourage*. Wenn alle nur abwarten und eventuelle Risiken abwägen, anstatt aktiv an die Sachen heranzugehen -auch auf das Risiko hin, einmal auf die Nase zu fallen- bewegt sich gar nichts.

Letztlich ist dieses Sicherheitsdenken genau der Grund dafür, dass das Geschäftsmodell der MCM funktioniert.



Grüsse


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Das Wort, dass in diesem Zusammenhang Erwähnung finden sollte, lautet *Zivilcourage*. Wenn alle nur abwarten und eventuelle Risiken abwägen, anstatt aktiv an die Sachen heranzugehen -auch auf das Risiko hin, einmal auf die Nase zu fallen- bewegt sich gar nichts. ...


Widerspruch. Es ist nicht allein eine Frage der Zivilcourage, auch nicht immer eine Frage des Kostenrisikos. Manchmal ist es auch eine Frage, ob man sich das antun will.  Ich kann da auf gewisse Erfahrungen verweisen. Ich kann jeden gut verstehen, der sich auf einen solchen Nervenkrieg nicht einlässt, auch wenn man ihm vorhalten kann, er würde so indirekt zum Handlanger, weil er sich nicht wehrt. Meine Bitte: Nicht gleich leichtfertig die Zivilcourage absprechen.
Übrigens auch KatzenHai hat sein Verfahren durchgezogen.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 November 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens auch KatzenHai hat sein Verfahren durchgezogen.


... und würde das jederzeit wieder tun - wenn denn mal wieder ein Fall passierte.
Aber irgendwie bin ich gegen die ganzen Versuche (Gewinnversprechen, falsche LCR-Abrechnungen, ungewollte Abonnements etc.) wohl immun ...  :bigcry:


----------



## Girgel (16 November 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann ruf doch mal bei MCM an............. 8)


----------



## KatzenHai (16 November 2005)

Girgel schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ruf doch mal bei MCM an............. 8)


Nicht mein Stil. Aber war nen Versuch wert.


----------



## Girgel (16 November 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht mein Stil. Aber war nen Versuch wert.



War auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint..........Eher ein Versuch, die erhitzte Diskussion etwas aufzulockern...............


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*MC Multimedia Petersberg*

Hallo,

ich habe ähnliche Post mit Mahnungsgebühren von o.g. Firma bekommen... Wie ist die Strafanzeige gegen MC Multimedia ausgegangen?

Danke & Grüße


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia Petersberg*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist die Strafanzeige gegen MC Multimedia ausgegangen?


Wie soll sie "ausgehen"? Sie wurde angenommen und wird/wurde bearbeitet.
Vorschlag: Thread ganz lesen.


----------



## Girgel (17 November 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia Petersberg*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist die Strafanzeige gegen MC Multimedia ausgegangen?


Es gibt verschieden gelagerte Fälle. Wie ist es denn bei Dir?

*Die* Strafanzeige gibt es nicht. Verschiedne Strafanzeigen wurden erstattet. Einige Verfahren sind eingestellt, einige Verfahren laufen.
Meines Wissens gibt es aber noch keine Entscheidungen. Fall dies nicht stimmen sollte, möge man mich bitte korrigieren.

Ansonsten, wie schon gesagt, selbst hier schmökern.

Grüsse


----------



## Adele (20 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Unsere lieben Freunde von MCM mögen offenbar keine Post nach Hause. Gestern bekam meine Mutter nach zwei Wochen Wartezeit den Widerspruch "per Einschreiben mit Rückschein", den ich an die Privatadresse in der Pozzistrasse schickte, mit dem Vermerk - nicht abgeholt" zurück. Vom Ergebnis ist das für mich identisch mit "Annahme verweigert". Bekommen die eben den ganzen Krempel noch mal auf das MCM-Postfach. Und der entsprechend gekennzeichnete Briefumschlag kommt kopiert zu den ensprechenden Akten.     :evil:


----------



## BenTigger (21 November 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem Vermerk - nicht abgeholt" zurück.



Was aber vor Gericht gewertet wird, wie zugestellt.


----------



## Adele (21 November 2005)

Lieber Ben Tigger; das beruhigt. Heute erhielt meine inzwischen völlig panische Mutter die erste Post von Allinkasso. Hatte ich wenn, überhaupt erst Angang Dezember erwartet. Wie ich ja zuvor hier postete, gab es zunächst vier Rechnungen zu 60 Euro, dann vier Rechnungen zu 90 Euro und danach im bekannten Rhythmus je eine Rechnung zu 190 Euro. Und plötzlich sind wieder vier mit der Aufforderung zur unverzüglichen Zahlung. Damit sind drei wieder aus dem Irgendwo aufgestaucht. Wo haben die bloß in der Zwischenzeit gesteckt? Interessant ist bei den Rechnungen nicht nur, dass Allinkasso mit Paragraphen protzt, dass es sich im Briefkopf angeblich um Forderungen für den Mandanten MCMultimedia geht, dafür aber Zahlungen mit schuldbefreiender Wirkung aber nur noch zu Allinkassos erfolgen können und beim Aktenzeichen das Wort "AKTE" demonstrativ groß und ausgeschrieben ist, sondern dass es sich um unterschiedliche Rechnungsbeträge handelt, obwohl sich alle Rechnungen auf das gleiche Datum beziehen. Eine Rechnung hat die Gesamtforderung von 234, 93 Euro - inflationäre Steigerung - die drei anderen weisen jeweilige Gesamtforderungen von 142, 93 Euro auf. Wo kommen denn nur diese putzigen 93 Cent her?
Und die Auflistung differiert auch. Nur in der dicksten Rechnung sind die "Kosten für Detektei / Überprüfung vom 30. 8. aufgeführt.  Alle vier Rechnungen kamen in einem Briefumschlag per normaler Post für 95 cent. Nett ist dabei, dass dafür aber pro Rechnung 27, 10 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr (die müssen ja wohl schwer an so was arbeiten), 4, 07 Euro Mahnkosten, 5, 75 Euro für Porto und Auslagen und dazu 5, 91 Euro Mehrwertsteuer berechnet ist. Ach ja, dazu kommen noch 12 % Zinsen (je 2, 10 Euro per Rechnung). Morgen werde ich erst einmal meine Anzeige gegen MCM  wie in einer der ersten Seiten hier empfohlen, um den Bereich der Nötigung erweiten. Das hätte ich schon bei Erhalt dieses Personalstammblattes tun sollen. Dazu bekommt Allinkasso einen netten Brief mit einer Kopie des Strafantrags nebst Altersangabe und der Vermutung, dass sie mangels ladefähiger Adresse von MCM selbst hinter deren Forderungen stecken. Fast habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich das Geschäft wegen der konsequent steigenden Gebühren für die eher lohnt, als wenn die Leute sofort zahlen.      :wall: 

Bin ich froh, dass es dieses Forum gibt!!!!

Adele


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

und ich habe das Geühl, Adele, Du hast nichs anderes mehr zu tun... mit sicherheit ist diese Aussage kein Verstoß gegén die NUB,s oder die sogenannte Tendenz...


----------



## Adele (21 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

@ unfassbar  
Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Und was würdest Du machen, wenn Deine Mutter wegen solcher Rechnungen nur noch in Panik hysterisch schreit, und Angst hat, sie müsste noch mehr zahlen und bekäme noch mit dem Gericht zu tun (Meine Mutter ist 86). Wenn Du schon in der Lage bist, solch weise Schlussfolgerungen über meinen Beschäftigungsmangel zu ziehen, dann bist Du sicher auch gut im Rechnen. Dann rechne mal den gefordeten Gesamtbetrag aus....   :motz:


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2005)

@ unfassabr, jetzt lass´ halt die Adele in Ruhe! Nicht wenige hier schätzen ihre transparente Art, im Forum ihren ganz persönlichen Fall zu präsentieren.

_[Bitte keine Trolle füttern. (bh)]_


----------



## Adele (23 November 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Mal wieder in diesem Theater   :wave: 

Neben der Erweiterung der Strafanzeige auf den Tatbestand der Nötigung, die meiner inzwischen in Fulda befindlichen Anzeige (Auskunft des hiesigen Kripobeamten) hinzu gefügt wird, geht morgen folgendes nettes Schreiben an Allinkasso, natürlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. 


               An die Fa.
               Allinkasso GmbH
                81925    München 


betr. Ihre unberechtigten Forderungen vom 17. 11. 05 unter den AZ 29xxxx / 755, 29xxxx / 755, 29xxxx / 755, 29xxxx / 755 über den Gesamtbetrag von 663, 72 Euro im Auftrag ihrer Mandantin A. Hxxxx Fa. MCMultimedia, Postfach 1107, 36094 Petersberg. Aktenzeichen 6xxxxxxxx

An die Fa. Allinkasso   

Hiermit widerspreche ich Ich allen Ihrer oben genannten unberechtigten Forderungen an mich. Ich mache Sie darauf aufmerksam, dass ich bereits am 15.  8. 2005  unter dem  Aktenzeichen 6xxxxxxxxx Strafanzeige gegen Ihre Mandantin eingereicht habe. Ferner habe ich heute besagte Strafanzeige um den Tatbestand der Nötigung erweitert. Eine Kopie der ersten Anzeige erhielt Frau Hxxxx neben zwei Widerspruchsschreiben. Auf Grund dieser Anzeigenkopie sollte Ihrer Mandantin bekannt sein, dass ich inzwischen 86 Jahre alt bin. Schon auf Grund meines Alters wäre es der Staatsanwalt Fulda wohl kaum glaubhaft klar zu machen, dass ich einen Vertrag über eine Telefonsex-Dienstleistung mit Ihrer Mandantin abgeschlossen haben soll.

Folgendes erstaunt mich außerdem: Nachdem ich zunächst von Ihrer Mandantin 4 Rechnungen zu jeweils 60 Euro und danach 4 Mahnungen zu 90 Euro erhielt,  folgten dem plötzlich zwei Mal je eine Mahnung über 190 Euro. Merkwürdigerweise tauchen offensichtlich diese Schreiben nun wie aus dem Nichts in Form ihrer Forderungen auf, die zudem noch unterschiedliche Rechnungsbeträge aufweisen. In diesem Zusammenhang muss ich davon ausgehen, dass Sie selbst hinter den ursprünglichen Forderungen stehen, zumal MCMultimedia keine ladefähige Anschrift aufweist. 

Ich ersuche Sie hiermit, von Ihnen unangemessenen Forderungen mir gegenüber Abstand zu nehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mxxxx Kxxxx

Anlagen per Fotokopien:  Strafantrag gegen die Fa. MCMultimedia, Bescheinigungen über Rückschein, Einlieferungsbeleg und Nicht-Abholung des zweiten Einschreibens

Ja, ja; Die Post verdient derzeit ganz gut an mir. Mal sehen, ob es was bringt.    :splat:


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

*KEINE SORGE!*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin Rechtsanwaltsgehilfin, und kann euch alle beruhigen! Diese Firma MC MULTIMEDIA ist auch schon bei der StaatsanwalTschaft bekannt!!! Also, kümmert euch einfach nicht drum! Die erhoffen sich Geld ohne Strafverfolgung. Aber kein Gericht dieser Welt wird die damit durchkommen lassen.

Und noch unglaubwürdiger machen die sch damit, dass sie nichtmal eine Anschrift oder irgend enen Namen angeben, an dem man sich wenden kann....

Die MC Multimedia sind bestimmt [****], die sich gedacht haben, dass man so an viel geld kommt....

KEINE SORGE!!!!!!!!!!

Euro Rechtanwaltsgehilfin

_  Beitrag editiert. NUB beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*MCM oder  wer auch immer*

Die sollen mich blos in RUHE LASSEN brauche kein Stress vor Weihnachten denn habe ich auch so  :lol:


----------



## Adele (24 November 2005)

*Re: KEINE SORGE!*

Aber kein Gericht dieser Welt wird die damit durchkommen lassen.

Schöne Worte, liebe Reno. Interessanter wäre es aber zu erfahren, wieso MCM bisher von keinem Gericht der Welt wegen ihrer Machenschsften verurtelt wurde.
 8)


----------



## Girgel (24 November 2005)

*Re: KEINE SORGE!*



			
				RENO schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Diese Firma MC MULTIMEDIA ist auch schon bei der StaatsanwalTschaft bekannt!!!


Die MCM ist sogar bei mehreren Staatsanwaltschaften bekannt.
Leider werden die Verfahren mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit eingestellt.



			
				RENO schrieb:
			
		

> Also, kümmert euch einfach nicht drum!


Super Tip......... nur wenn sich keiner kümmert, weiß auch keine Staatsanwaltschaft etwas.



			
				RENO schrieb:
			
		

> Die erhoffen sich Geld ohne Strafverfolgung. Aber kein Gericht dieser Welt wird die damit durchkommen lassen.


Wie soll das denn gehen, wenn schon alle Verfahren vorher eingestellt werden?



			
				RENO schrieb:
			
		

> KEINE SORGE!!!!!!!!!!


Warum auch?? Die Ermittlungsbehörden und Staatsanwaltschaften haben ja bisher eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass der Angelegenheit mit der erforderlchen Sorgfalt nachgegangen wird.



			
				RENO schrieb:
			
		

> Euro Rechtanwaltsgehilfin



..... die sich a bisserl weit aus dem Fenster lehnt.............


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

Könne wir vielleicht mal posten wie weit die MC Multimedia bzw. ALLINKASSO bislang gegangen sind ?

Wie ist denn der letzte Stand der Dinge ???

Vielen Dank 
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Hallo Heiko,

also mein letzter stand ist, dass ich insgesamt 7Schreiben bekommen habe. 4 von MC Multimedia und 3 von Allinkasso. Allinkasso droht mir in jedem schreiben mit Gericht und Anzeige.
Laut letztem Schreiben müsste ich beim nächsten einen gerichtlichen Bescheid oder sowas bekommen. 
Ich wart jetzt einfach ab. Nach meinen Berechnungen müssten in den nächsten 2-3wochen wieder ein Schreiben kommen.
Sobald es da ist, rühr ich mich wieder.

servus


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

> Schöne Worte, liebe Reno. Interessanter wäre es aber zu erfahren, wieso MCM bisher von keinem Gericht der Welt wegen ihrer Machenschsften verurtelt wurde.



Nee, das ist völlig uninteressant. Interessant wäre, ob schon jemand einen Mahnbescheid erhalten hat und gerichtlich zur Zahlung gezwungen wurde.

Ich werde jetzt übrigens den Spieß umdrehen. Bisher habe ich alle Schreiben ignoriert. Jetzt ist das Inkassobüro aktiv geworden. Angeblich wurde von meiner Firma aus diese ominöse Nummer angerufen. Die angegebene Rufnummer existiert aber in unserer Telefonanlage nicht und ist technisch auch gar nicht möglich. Da meine Firma zu einem mittelgroßen Konzrn gehört, ist die Rechtsabteilung jetzt eingeschaltet und wird Ihrerseits Kosten und Gebühren für die Bearbeitung dieser nachweisbar unberechtigten Forderung einfordern.


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*Re: MC Multimedia*



			
				Andy!?! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> also mein letzter stand ist, dass ich insgesamt 7Schreiben bekommen habe. 4 von MC Multimedia und 3 von Allinkasso. Allinkasso droht mir in jedem schreiben mit Gericht und Anzeige.
> Laut letztem Schreiben müsste ich beim nächsten einen gerichtlichen Bescheid oder sowas bekommen.
> ...



Danke !

Ich habe bislang noch keinen Anwalt eingeschaltet und warte einfach mal ab was da passieren wird ! Hast Du irgendwas unternommen ?
Heute kam die erste ALLINKASSO post...allerdings ohne Anzeigendrohung....ich werde gespannt weiterverfolgen !

Danke nochmals !

Heiko

_Thread geteilt , Fortsetzung hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12743
_


----------

